# Favorite Chanel YouTubers?



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## ladybug333

What are your favorite YouTube channels that share Chanel bags? I find YouTube videos on bags to be oddly soothing! And it’s fun to see someone’s personal experience with a bag. Would love to hear your favs


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Luxury pl38



			https://youtube.com/channel/UCx-sk6Kq_fV96fluneLYyoQ


----------



## lovieluvslux

Dacob is a big Chanel fanatic!


----------



## platanoparty

The only luxury YouTubers I watch regularly aren’t focused on only Chanel but feature them as one of their favorite brands. I like / recommend Isabelle’s style, Styelhard, Alyssa Lenore & Sophie Shohet (more focused on Dior lately). I think Sasa Zoe and Kaylan Alex have a nice collection.

Mel in Melbourne is quite informative imo and was really great when researching items to purchase but I don’t watch her regularly.

While Chase Amie and Lvlovercc both have huge collections, I don’t care for their videos and they seem to have too much sponcon these days. Also the shopaholic vibe (no offense) is not for me as I’m more minimalistic in my approach.


----------



## Tanisabird

I enjoy watching hello catwalk city’s Chanel videos.


----------



## Mom30raps

platanoparty said:


> The only luxury YouTubers I watch regularly aren’t focused on only Chanel but feature them as one of their favorite brands. I like / recommend Isabelle’s style, Styelhard & Sophie Shohet (more focused on Dior lately). I think Sasa Zoe and Kaylan Alex have a nice collection.
> 
> Mel in Melbourne is quite informative imo and was really great when researching items to purchase but I don’t want her regularly.
> 
> While Chase Amie and Lvlovercc both have huge collections, I don’t care for their videos and they seem to have too much sponcon these days. Also the shopaholic vibe (no offense) is not for me as I’m more minimalistic in my approach.


I second you on Chase Amie. I used to love her videos so much, but now all she does are sponsored videos. A huge turn off for me.


----------



## Stacy31

Always Antonette, Amber Ashleigh, Chase Amie, FashionablyAMY, Isabelle’s Style....


----------



## graciewwing

Claire Chanelle has nice videos and features Chanel quite a bit.


----------



## Suzie

I like watching the youtubers but seriously I am over how they all fall over the brand Senreve. They all get gifted bags and go and on about them.


----------



## sydsunshine

I usually watch heyyyjune but I love watching upcoming YouTubers who post their first Chanel unboxings (especially vintage bags).

Agreed that LVlovercc’s collection is so huge, to the point I question her sanity for buying so many bags?! It’s great she can afford it all, but as I am embracing minimalism, I can’t relate to her channel at all.


----------



## Taiwo92

I really like je suis lou!


----------



## TomBentley94

lovieluvslux said:


> Dacob is a big Chanel fanatic!


I recently came across him, I enjoy his videos!


----------



## TomBentley94

I actually make a variety of videos covering LV, Chanel and Gucci if you want to see them?


----------



## daisychainz

I used to watch Chase Amie a lot but I just can't stand most of these YT women any longer. They have large bag collections but they are not buying for enjoyment but just advertising and clicks. I never really see them using their bags but just unboxing and unboxing and never really using their stuff. Too many seem like bored housewives. I just do the YT search bar and search for what bag(s) I want to see and just randomly watch people, it is soooo much better b/c I see smaller YouTubers that way and they are more authentic. And I just cannot with Senreve - they are under contract to pretend its amazing.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Yeah I can’t with the Senreve sponsorships all over the place! Maybe just cuz I only buy brands that are long established with a history, but it just seems so forced to make Senreve a thing. And they might be great well-made bags, but I hate the seemingly fake positive endorsements.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## Stacy31

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Yeah I can’t with the Senreve sponsorships all over the place! Maybe just cuz I only buy brands that are long established with a history, but it just seems so forced to make Senreve a thing. And they might be great well-made bags, but I hate the seemingly fake positive endorsements.





Suzie said:


> I like watching the youtubers but seriously I am over how they all fall over the brand Senreve. They all get gifted bags and go and on about them.



I still watch them because I like their luxury content. But I could not agree with you more...I have absolutely no interest in Senreve and I won't even watch the videos when that brand is featured.


----------



## nashpoo

She's not strictly Chanel, but she has an amazing Chanel and Hermes collection. 



			https://youtube.com/c/LailliMirza


----------



## bkee

Suzie said:


> I like watching the youtubers but seriously I am over how they all fall over the brand Senreve. They all get gifted bags and go and on about them.


This!! No offense, but I find that bag ugly.  I just don’t get it.


----------



## platanoparty

So glad I’m not alone in the Senreve disdain. I mean they even said themselves their marketing tactic was to send these bags to people. I also think Senreve just looks like plastic honestly. I find it annoying when someone like Chase Amie always said that she loves Chanel and it is her favorite, but then suddenly does “my favorite bags” videos featuring senreve, YSL (she got with her discount/partner code on mytheresa) and something else that she got via an affiliate partnership with farfetch. Lvlovercc feels similar in that she does so many fast fashion hauls as well and I’m wondering why? The oversized collections feel wasteful and buying new things all the time doesn’t really do it for me.

I think Colorful Noir has a really nice outlook on luxe and enjoying what you have if you are interested in minimalist luxury. Thank you for the rec on Hey June upthread, I enjoyed checking her out.


----------



## bkee

platanoparty said:


> So glad I’m not alone in the Senreve disdain. I mean they even said themselves their marketing tactic was to send these bags to people. I also think Senreve just looks like plastic honestly. I find it annoying when someone like Chase Amie always said that she loves Chanel and it is her favorite, but then suddenly does “my favorite bags” videos featuring senreve, YSL (she got with her discount/partner code on mytheresa) and something else that she got via an affiliate partnership with farfetch. Lvlovercc feels similar in that she does so many fast fashion hauls as well and I’m wondering why? The oversized collections feel wasteful and buying new things all the time doesn’t really do it for me.
> 
> I think Colorful Noir has a really nice outlook on luxe and enjoying what you have if you are interested in minimalist luxury. Thank you for the rec on Hey June upthread, I enjoyed checking her out.


I agree on Lvlovercc, her and Emilia Love Luxury, they do Chanel unboxing almost every other day. Lol


----------



## tpm1224

I will watch the all of the above mentioned, but I really enjoy watching Colorful Noir, I think that's her name. She loves luxury just like the rest of us, but she has a deliberate approach to luxury purchasing and is more minimalistic which I can appreciate. I think Caitlin..I can't remember her last name, she is an Australian YouTuber has sort of gone through a similar change.

I'm trying to be more deliberate when making large purchases, I have cluttered my mind and closet with luxury bags that I am not usin and just admiring. I am trying to change that. Lol


----------



## bkee

tpm1224 said:


> I will watch the all of the above mentioned, but I really enjoy watching Colorful Noir, I think that's her name. She loves luxury just like the rest of us, but she has a deliberate approach to luxury purchasing and is more minimalistic which I can appreciate. I think Caitlin..I can't remember her last name, she is an Australian YouTuber has sort of gone through a similar change.
> 
> I'm trying to be more deliberate when making large purchases, I have cluttered my mind and closet with luxury bags that I am not usin and just admiring. I am trying to change that. Lol


Having watched Colorful Noir’s video made me sold all the bags and slgs that I bought but rarely use or don’t fit my lifestyle anymore. Now I have a tiny collection that I absolutely love, still more bags than I need. But I won’t sell the ones my hubby gifted me, as he will be offended. Lol


----------



## Dale Agua

Agree - Colorful Noir is the best in terms of luxe - very sensible.  Also love Je Suis Lou - she does not overdo it, loves all her bags and seems to have a sensible approach to buying (she will make the hard decision to let things she loves go to buy a dream bag).  It's not a constant stream of just buying handbags to unbox on YouTube


----------



## nashpoo

bkee said:


> This!! No offense, but I find that bag ugly.  I just don’t get it.


Omggg I thought I was the only one. They must pay influencers handsomely. LOL


----------



## bkee

nashpoo said:


> Omggg I thought I was the only one. They must pay influencers handsomely. LOL


I did not know they gave out bags to influencers until this thread. When the youtubers keep raving about how much they love Senreve, and how pretty and how functional it is... I thought maybe I was the only one who can’t see the beauty in it. Lol


----------



## Allthesmallthings

Cassie Thorpe


----------



## luxsal

Je suis Lou, Caitlin Pawloski, Colorful Noir, Hello Catwalk city, the realshakeen are some of my fav youtubers. Although the last two seem to be doing some sponsored videos too. All of  them seem to be very honest with their reviews and also dont do a lot of sponsored videos like the others. Lou said in her recent video that she doesnt sponsor products which she doesnt like. 
I am over the rest of them. All they do is just unbox after unbox and promote brands that I dont even like. 
What about that Teddy Blake brand? Ugh I hate that some youtubers are also promoting this brand.


----------



## ce_1992

Allthesmallthings said:


> Cassie Thorpe



Cassie is my YT Queen! I love how she keeps it real and is really sweet in the comments.

our taste isn’t always 100% in line...but her videos are entertaining and I highly recommend her!


----------



## CrazyCool01

I like je suis lou, fashionably amy, sophie shohet, colorful noir - they buy sensibly. Not a fan of any one partnering with senreve and 7 rue paradis inserts. these inserts are soo expensive as if made with silk ,

i hate purseonfleek the most - she cannot do one video without promoting senreve or 7RP


----------



## DA Club

I love Tamara Kalinic- she just did a detailed Chanel SS21 Pre-spring collection review/haul. I also watch Lydia Elise Millen, Maria Draganova, Mel in Melbourne, Claire Channel, LVloverCC, and Lailli Mirza. If you want to watch two chanel obsessed ladies but only Chanel pink items, watch Alice Cookie and LindieSs - it cracks me up that they buy a crazy amount of pink items from Chanel.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## daisychainz

DA Club said:


> I love Tamara Kalinic- she just did a detailed Chanel SS21 Pre-spring collection review/haul. I also watch Lydia Elise Millen, Maria Draganova, Mel in Melbourne, Claire Channel, LVloverCC, and Lailli Mirza. If you want to watch two chanel obsessed ladies but only Chanel pink items, watch Alice Cookie and LindieSs - it cracks me up that they buy a crazy amount of pink items from Chanel.


There is another pink-obsessed woman xsakisaki - her buying decisions are questionable, she seems to just buy anything Chanel (or LV) pink no matter what the item is, but for those who love all things Chanel pink she's OBSESSED with the color. I just watch and ... wonder


----------



## ipekkeles

daisychainz said:


> There is another pink-obsessed woman *xsakisaki* - her buying decisions are questionable, she seems to just buy anything Chanel (or LV) pink no matter what the item is, but for those who love all things Chanel pink she's OBSESSED with the color. I just watch and ... wonder



her whiny video about how she had to sell her bags to buy an hermes kelly made me unsubscribe from her. she has literally the same color, same shape bag in her collection and she sold them to buy an even more expensive bag. very childish...

wanted to add that it wasn't her selling her bags to fund another bag made me unsubscribe, it was her comparing herself to other youtubers (like tamara i assume) and feeling pity for herself for having to sell bags to fund a kelly that felt very childish and ungrateful. we are literally in a pandemic where people are losing their lives, losing their jobs, losing their homes and businesses and she is crying about having to sell bags that cost a few thousands to buy a bag that costs ten thousand plus.

listening xsakisaki and lvlovercc grates on my nerves. they are the least eloquent speakers and never get to the point. lvlovercc is borderline hoarder at this point, so is melinmelbourne. chase amie is always buying the same exact color of bag which makes a lot of pieces in her collection redundant. i also hate the constant buy and sell cycle of some youtubers like jerusha. tamara and lydia elise millen don't seem honest in most fronts which made me unsubscribe from them long ago.

when i'm looking for a bag whether it is chanel or louis vuitton i search for it in youtube and watch the videos on mute. at this point i feel like most youtubers are as complicit in this lack of stock/price increase craze as resellers. 

however i like fashionably amy and mink4all and can tolerate them talking about bags occasionally.


----------



## lallybelle

je suis lou, fashionably amy, sophie shohet, Cassie Thorpe,  Mel in Melbourne, Isabelle's Style are some favs. Kinda over a lot of the rest of the usual suspects.

Seems I need to check out colorful noir.


----------



## Allthesmallthings

ce_1992 said:


> Cassie is my YT Queen! I love how she keeps it real and is really sweet in the comments.
> 
> our taste isn’t always 100% in line...but her videos are entertaining and I highly recommend her!



that’s exactly how I feel! I’m like 10 years older than her and wouldn’t wear half that stuff buts she is so fun and sweet!


----------



## sapphiretowers

I love Maria Draganova....but I agree most youtubers just plug senreve bags, Shoptagr or Samorga. 

Like seriously why bother spending thousands on a bag like Chanel and then resort to senreve? 

Plenty of high st brands out there far cheaper, eg fiorelli fraction of price and more cost efficient than senreve but not advertised on YouTube! 

Also does anyone actually find shoptagr good? I get notifications when item is out of stock or been on sale for a while? Better off just browsing and purchasing yourself


----------



## daisychainz

ipekkeles said:


> her whiny video about how she had to sell her bags to buy an hermes kelly made me unsubscribe from her. she has literally the same color, same shape bag in her collection and she sold them to buy an even more expensive bag. very childish...
> 
> wanted to add that it wasn't her selling her bags to fund another bag made me unsubscribe, it was her comparing herself to other youtubers (like tamara i assume) and feeling pity for herself for having to sell bags to fund a kelly that felt very childish and ungrateful. we are literally in a pandemic where people are losing their lives, losing their jobs, losing their homes and businesses and she is crying about having to sell bags that cost a few thousands to buy a bag that costs ten thousand plus.
> 
> listening xsakisaki and lvlovercc grates on my nerves. they are the least eloquent speakers and never get to the point. lvlovercc is borderline hoarder at this point, so is melinmelbourne. chase amie is always buying the same exact color of bag which makes a lot of pieces in her collection redundant. i also hate the constant buy and sell cycle of some youtubers like jerusha. tamara and lydia elise millen don't seem honest in most fronts which made me unsubscribe from them long ago.
> 
> when i'm looking for a bag whether it is chanel or louis vuitton i search for it in youtube and watch the videos on mute. at this point i feel like most youtubers are as complicit in this lack of stock/price increase craze as resellers.
> 
> however i like fashionably amy and mink4all and can tolerate them talking about bags occasionally.


I watched that video! I felt bad for her, somewhat, because at least you could see the real financial struggle she had to afford a bag. I feel like many of the Chanel Youtubers are not upfront about the finances of buying. They act like they have no issues buying 5K-10K bags on repeat and that's not the reality for many of their viewers. I don't sub to anyone, I just do like you said and perform a search and then watch whoever comes up, sometimes on mute too! I usually just like seeing what fits in a Chanel bag and I don't need them to talk for that.


----------



## creamyearlgrey

lovieluvslux said:


> Dacob is a big Chanel fanatic!



I like Dacob's content a lot, too! When it comes to passion for the brand, and actual knowledge of its history and craftsmanship, he's one of da best!


----------



## ipekkeles

daisychainz said:


> I watched that video! I felt bad for her, somewhat, because at least you could see the real financial struggle she had to afford a bag. I feel like many of the Chanel Youtubers are not upfront about the finances of buying. They act like they have no issues buying 5K-10K bags on repeat and that's not the reality for many of their viewers. I don't sub to anyone, I just do like you said and perform a search and then watch whoever comes up, sometimes on mute too! I usually just like seeing what fits in a Chanel bag and I don't need them to talk for that.



i feel like there was no urgency for her to purchase a kelly bag if she couldn’t afford it or if she felt bad about selling her bags to afford one. it wasn’t a medical emergency, a job-loss, funeral expense or something horrible like that, it was just an overly expensive bag.

i also cannot afford an hermes bag with my income alone (without my husband contributing), even though i make good money. i prefer a couple of chanel and louis vuitton bags a year plus traveling and spending money on clothes more than allocating all that money to a single hermes bag in resale market. 

i agree with you a lot of people on youtube or imstagram are dishonest when it comes to finances as well as how much is gifted by brands and online stores. and if someone is willing to go into dept to keep up with them and feel bad not to have their finances, that is what is pitiful.


----------



## ChloeRD

Suzie said:


> I like watching the youtubers but seriously I am over how they all fall over the brand Senreve. They all get gifted bags and go and on about them.


Yes! I have never heard of Senreve, until I saw a lot of social media "influencers" with high end bags advertise this brand.  I wonder if it's really good quality or just really good marketing techniques (to make us thing it's as good as some of the other high end designers).


----------



## sydsunshine

Those samorga inserts! Gosh that irritates me. YouTube premium is essential for me to skip those irritating sponsorship plugs.

Colourful Noiris my favorite. I don’t find jerusha very genuine, just irritating.


----------



## star_dust

I used to watch a lot of Maria Draganova/ Lydia Millen/ Tamara but now I feel so over with them. I feel like their constant buying literally unboxing every video has a negative effect on me. The ladies are cool but come on, I am hoping for a content that is not an unboxing video.


----------



## Allthesmallthings

ChloeRD said:


> Yes! I have never heard of Senreve, until I saw a lot of social media "influencers" with high end bags advertise this brand.  I wonder if it's really good quality or just really good marketing techniques (to make us thing it's as good as some of the other high end designers).



I have one, the Maestra as a work bag for travel. I got it before I got into YouTube, just a colleague had mentioned the brand. I like the bag, it’s nice quality and great if you need a carryon for work travel that fits your laptop. That’s about it, though, I’d never consider it for an everyday bag, it’s a real pain in the butt to get in and out of (fine for airport and a work conference but not everyday). And I totally agree with other posters that the Senreve bag looks a little ridiculous next to their Hermes and Chanel! It does in my lineup a little bit, too


----------



## killuazoldyck

All the other youtubers I watch have already been mentioned so I’m recommending maggyxchuu and princessluxlove. They have some Chanel content and also talk about other brands.


----------



## Mom30raps

CMK. She does not have that many videos, but her reviews are very detailed.
Also, blackandgoldstyle, she has a beautiful collection of classic flaps


----------



## bkee

ipekkeles said:


> her whiny video about how she had to sell her bags to buy an hermes kelly made me unsubscribe from her. she has literally the same color, same shape bag in her collection and she sold them to buy an even more expensive bag. very childish...
> 
> wanted to add that it wasn't her selling her bags to fund another bag made me unsubscribe, it was her comparing herself to other youtubers (like tamara i assume) and feeling pity for herself for having to sell bags to fund a kelly that felt very childish and ungrateful. we are literally in a pandemic where people are losing their lives, losing their jobs, losing their homes and businesses and she is crying about having to sell bags that cost a few thousands to buy a bag that costs ten thousand plus.
> 
> listening xsakisaki and lvlovercc grates on my nerves. they are the least eloquent speakers and never get to the point. lvlovercc is borderline hoarder at this point, so is melinmelbourne. chase amie is always buying the same exact color of bag which makes a lot of pieces in her collection redundant. i also hate the constant buy and sell cycle of some youtubers like jerusha. tamara and lydia elise millen don't seem honest in most fronts which made me unsubscribe from them long ago.
> 
> when i'm looking for a bag whether it is chanel or louis vuitton i search for it in youtube and watch the videos on mute. at this point i feel like most youtubers are as complicit in this lack of stock/price increase craze as resellers.
> 
> however i like fashionably amy and mink4all and can tolerate them talking about bags occasionally.


Can’t agree more, very annoying and ungrateful. She pities herself for having to sell some Chanels and LVs to buy an Hermes Kelly, all the while still having a wall of luxury handbags, seriously?


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## Ruby5

I adore Emma Anders. She has more Dior than Chanel, but her videos are delightful. She’s honest and actually discusses finances and, most importantly, she’s relatable. I can‘t watch her without smiling.


----------



## volleyball12

I love Alyssa Lenore and Je Suis Lou. Both ladies are sensible and fun to watch. Alyssa was all about the caramel flap years before it became popular!


----------



## cncm

Ruby5 said:


> I adore Emma Anders. She has more Dior than Chanel, but her videos are delightful. She’s honest and actually discusses finances and, most importantly, she’s relatable. I can‘t watch her without smiling.



Same! Love her personality. She’s very down to earth and even though we don’t have the same style, I really enjoy her videos.

Also second CMK - she does the best luxury reviews. I also love heyyyjune but she doesn’t post much anymore.


----------



## Elle07

Ruby5 said:


> I adore Emma Anders. She has more Dior than Chanel, but her videos are delightful. She’s honest and actually discusses finances and, most importantly, she’s relatable. I can‘t watch her without smiling.


 SAME! She's refreshing and entertaining to watch.


----------



## Barbiebird

Are there any tall/plus size YouTubers (or even Instagramers) that are into luxury at all? I love je suis lou and Sophie Shohet. I would appreciate seeing my own body type too


----------



## glendaPLEASE

I'm also a big fan of Emma Anders. She definitely has a LOT of bags; more than I can relate to, but she herself is hilarious, and I find myself feeling like I'd want to be her friend in real life. 

Also watch LuxPurseLove; while she also has a lot more bags than I can relate to, she has very calming voice and manner of speech, which I find soothing. 

Another youtuber I really like is Dayle's Addiction. She's newer and has a smaller following, but she buys bags that are unique and different from other youtubers, which I enjoy. She is also very real and genuinely always delighted with shopping for her bags, and she clearly loves them, so watching her is a joy. 

This might be an unpopular opinion about Colorful Noir, but sometimes I feel preached at when I watch her. That said, I love her style, and I've purchased several pieces that I love based on her opinion of them. She hasn't really lead me wrong yet!


----------



## demicouture

I honestly cannot stand most Youtubers who only push out content for the sake of pushing out content or who shop just for the sake of shopping... so I tend to search YouTube for specific Chanel reveals if Im looking for something specific.
The absolute worst offenders are the Senreve "lovers"... they get on my banned list 

otherwise, I do like real thought out shopping. Like Tamara, she spends because she loves and knows how to wear it. Her recent Chanel haul confirmed my RTW decision that I have on the way.


----------



## Cat.A

I watch most of the YouTubers you already mentioned but, right now, my favourite ones are Maria Draganova and Je suis Lou. I used to love LVlovercc a lot but it has changed because she is much more focused on Louis Vuitton than Chanel and I’m actually in love with Chanel.
By the way, I really dislike Senreve bags, I find them absolutely ugly and I don’t understand how someone, who buys Hermes and Chanel, can promote this style. I understand that YouTubers earn from sponsorship and that’s fine but sometimes I feel overwhelmed: Senreve, Samorga, Lily silk... too much.


----------



## Penelopepursula

Ruby5 said:


> I adore Emma Anders. She has more Dior than Chanel, but her videos are delightful. She’s honest and actually discusses finances and, most importantly, she’s relatable. I can‘t watch her without smiling.


Another big Emma Anders fan here. I appreciate that she's very honest about why she would or would not re buy the bag. And as others have said, she is very funny and relatable.


----------



## doni

Wenwen Stokes. She has a quirky taste, no sponsored content, and a sizeable Chanel collection that is not the usual suspects.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

ipekkeles said:


> her whiny video about how she had to sell her bags to buy an hermes kelly made me unsubscribe from her. she has literally the same color, same shape bag in her collection and she sold them to buy an even more expensive bag. very childish...
> 
> wanted to add that it wasn't her selling her bags to fund another bag made me unsubscribe, it was her comparing herself to other youtubers (like tamara i assume) and feeling pity for herself for having to sell bags to fund a kelly that felt very childish and ungrateful. we are literally in a pandemic where people are losing their lives, losing their jobs, losing their homes and businesses and she is crying about having to sell bags that cost a few thousands to buy a bag that costs ten thousand plus.
> 
> listening xsakisaki and lvlovercc grates on my nerves. they are the least eloquent speakers and never get to the point. lvlovercc is borderline hoarder at this point, so is melinmelbourne. chase amie is always buying the same exact color of bag which makes a lot of pieces in her collection redundant. i also hate the constant buy and sell cycle of some youtubers like jerusha. tamara and lydia elise millen don't seem honest in most fronts which made me unsubscribe from them long ago.
> 
> when i'm looking for a bag whether it is chanel or louis vuitton i search for it in youtube and watch the videos on mute. at this point i feel like most youtubers are as complicit in this lack of stock/price increase craze as resellers.
> 
> however i like fashionably amy and mink4all and can tolerate them talking about bags occasionally.


 Preach!


----------



## sparklywacky

I like Alyssa Lenore because my style is similar to her youthful monochromatic style. And I find myself agreeing with most of her purchases! She’s also relatable in the sense that the way she presents herself is attainable, if that makes sense. 

Another handbag Youtuber that I like is  Tamara because she’s all about the fantasy! She’s the exact opposite of Alyssa-  Tamara is all about the glitz and glam. While I don’t agree with some of Tamara’s purchases and she’s often pretentious, she can be fun and entertaining to watch.


----------



## earthygirl

bkee said:


> I agree on Lvlovercc, her and Emilia Love Luxury, they do Chanel unboxing almost every other day. Lol


It’s called “addiction” and these unboxing videos may be a cry for help!


----------



## earthygirl

Barbiebird said:


> Are there any tall/plus size YouTubers (or even Instagramers) that are into luxury at all? I love je suis lou and Sophie Shohet. I would appreciate seeing my own body type too


Dayle’s addiction...I like her


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Cat.A said:


> I watch most of the YouTubers you already mentioned but, right now, my favourite ones are Maria Draganova and Je suis Lou. I used to love LVlovercc a lot but it has changed because she is much more focused on Louis Vuitton than Chanel and I’m actually in love with Chanel.
> By the way, I really dislike Senreve bags, I find them absolutely ugly and I don’t understand how someone, who buys Hermes and Chanel, can promote this style. I understand that YouTubers earn from sponsorship and that’s fine but sometimes I feel overwhelmed: Senreve, Samorga, Lily silk... too much.


Completely agree with you! And let’s not forget Ana Luisa.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## fdc

I love Colorful Noir too for her realistic and minimalistic approach when it comes to shopping. Have to watch at 1.5 speed though but it’s understandable as English is not her mother tongue.

I used to like Mel in Melbourne, Chase Amie, and lvlovecc too but agree that constant unboxings and huge collections are not relatable.


----------



## Barbiebird

earthygirl said:


> Dayle’s addiction...I like her


Oh thank you will check her out asap!


----------



## Rituals83

earthygirl said:


> It’s called “addiction” and these unboxing videos may be a cry for help!



I think with Emilia loves luxury - she’s does unboxings and sells them on. With LV lover Cc you can see her collection but not with Emilia. I mean surely you cannot keep buying like 2-3 handbags each month - it isn’t sustainable. Also it’s never reviews or comparisons it is unboxings only so maybe she’s doing it as hobby for the channel or I don’t know  - strange though..


----------



## Saaski

I am on board with Emma Anders and Cassie! I find them both so much fun and down to earth, even with their big collections. (And as an example, Emma Anders did do a review on a senrev bag on her channel and was very "eh, it's... Fine," which I appreciated as a review!) luxpurselove also has a great personality and collection. I've also started watching Dayle's addiction and like her. Theluxonony is another I will rec. She does unxboxings and everything, but also a lot of informative videos, which I personally really like. 

I have my own little channel that I've just started (classicswithaquirk), but I do a lot of price increase info and details on the items I have and my experiences, so it's not super unboxing focused.


----------



## Kanz

I like Fashionablyamy and KatL, love their sensible collection, personality and their luxury mindset. Colourful noir is also great!


----------



## Rituals83

Kanz said:


> I like Fashionablyamy and KatL, love their sensible collection, personality and their luxury mindset. Colourful noir is also great!


Yes I do like fashionablyamy, kat l, isabellas style, emma Andres, je suis lou, Minks4all to name a few.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

You know what I like Cassie too. I’m 40 year old and my style is a lot preppier and more “boring” than hers but you’d be surprised how many items we both love. Also in the beginning I thought she was a little loud but soon enough I find her endearing. And yes she is very sweet in the comment section most of the youtubers once they gathered certain number of subscribers they don’t really reply anymore but she does.



ce_1992 said:


> Cassie is my YT Queen! I love how she keeps it real and is really sweet in the comments.
> 
> our taste isn’t always 100% in line...but her videos are entertaining and I highly recommend her!


----------



## Antigone

Taiwo92 said:


> I really like je suis lou!



Me too!


----------



## Antigone

tpm1224 said:


> I will watch the all of the above mentioned, but I really enjoy watching Colorful Noir, I think that's her name. She loves luxury just like the rest of us, but she has a deliberate approach to luxury purchasing and is more minimalistic which I can appreciate. I think Caitlin..I can't remember her last name, she is an Australian YouTuber has sort of gone through a similar change.
> 
> I'm trying to be more deliberate when making large purchases, I have cluttered my mind and closet with luxury bags that I am not usin and just admiring. I am trying to change that. Lol



yes! Both of them I like too. Especially Caitlin Pawlowski because she's so fun!


----------



## earthygirl

ilove6kies said:


> You know what I like Cassie too. I’m 40 year old and my style is a lot preppier and more “boring” than hers but you’d be surprised how many items we both love. Also in the beginning I thought she was a little loud but soon enough I find her endearing. And yes she is very sweet in the comment section most of the youtubers once they gathered certain number of subscribers they don’t really reply anymore but she does.


I could have written this post myself! I wholeheartedly agree and I’m in my forties too so my style is not similar to hers, but she’s adorably funny! I love the way she phrases her opinions about handbags!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

doni said:


> Wenwen Stokes. She has a quirky taste, no sponsored content, and a sizeable Chanel collection that is not the usual suspects.




I'm shocked Wenwen isn't more popular; such fun style and taste! Definitely opened my eyes to unique items/brands, but also has a excellent chanel and lv collection.


----------



## LuvChanel55

Decorative Lettuce!! She has great Chanel videos but she's not that active on YouTube.


----------



## kisyah

I agree with everyone who mentioned Colourful Noir and another one I really like who is also mindful is The Geek Is Chic (Evelyn). There is another one I watch and it is Sasa Zoe.


----------



## tpm1224

Saaski said:


> I am on board with Emma Anders and Cassie! I find them both so much fun and down to earth, even with their big collections. (And as an example, Emma Anders did do a review on a senrev bag on her channel and was very "eh, it's... Fine," which I appreciated as a review!) luxpurselove also has a great personality and collection. I've also started watching Dayle's addiction and like her. Theluxonony is another I will rec. She does unxboxings and everything, but also a lot of informative videos, which I personally really like.
> 
> I have my own little channel that I've just started (classicswithaquirk), but I do a lot of price increase info and details on the items I have and my experiences, so it's not super unboxing focused.



I subscribe to your channel. LOL  I appreciate that you take an analytical approach to these luxury houses. I love an unboxing and a shopping haul every once in a while, but I tend to watch more about reviews and wear and tear etc....


----------



## tpm1224

ilove6kies said:


> You know what I like Cassie too. I’m 40 year old and my style is a lot preppier and more “boring” than hers but you’d be surprised how many items we both love. Also in the beginning I thought she was a little loud but soon enough I find her endearing. And yes she is very sweet in the comment section most of the youtubers once they gathered certain number of subscribers they don’t really reply anymore but she does.



Cassie is my guilty pleasure. I love watching her because I see my 20 something self in her. I am almost 50 and my taste has changed so much over the years. I think Cassie takes a fun YOLO approach to luxury.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## WildRose89

Just want to reiterate Fashionably Amy and Dayle's Addiction. Watching Lindiess is also a guilty pleasure because I'm fascinated by her obsession with pink Chanel bags (and pink everything!)  It's the opposite of my life and style but I find it more interesting that way...


----------



## meredith0724

I'm in agreement with many people here... LuxPurseLove, Emma Anders, and newly Dayle's Addiction are some of my favorites. I used to love Mel in Melbourne, LuxMommy, JerushaCouture, LvLoverCC, and a few others but they have really fallen out of favor with me for one reason or another.

Cassie Thorpe is my absolute favorite and I could watch her videos all day. She is so hilarious and, while she is 10 years younger (and much cooler) than me, the Venn diagram area where our styles overlap is a decent size. She is genuine and I'm really rooting for her. I will forever refer to the Dior Saddle Bag as having "a D that hangs low; we love a D that hangs low!"


----------



## diyeohl

BonjourAika, Colourful Noir, Lane’s Review, and Ainura Theone.


----------



## ShenAngiegans

Allthesmallthings said:


> Cassie Thorpe



Cassie is my absolute favorite! Not focused solely on Chanel, but she is so entertaining and down to earth. I love her unique style.


----------



## ChanelMadness0098

I am GPS is brilliant, so knowledgeable on Hermes


----------



## ChanelMadness0098

So Coco and carol chan are also excellent - very grounded


----------



## x_shirley

I recent found je.suis.lou and find her very sweet and honest. Also, I think we have the same opinion on most of things she has touched on.


----------



## Oceanmina

x_shirley said:


> I recent found je.suis.lou and find her very sweet and honest. Also, I think we have the same opinion on most of things she has touched on.



I just found her recently too and watched a few videos and I am loving her taste and opinions.
I do enjoy watching Sophie Shohet and Cassie is very much a hoot.
Caitlin P use to buy a lot and she openly talks about how it was a dark period for her constantly scrolling and shopping and how in the future she's trying to be more mindful and has unfollowed a lot of luxury instagrammers.
I use to watch Mel in Melbourne, Maria D, and Chase Amie and I've gotten tired of either their constant unboxings or sponsorships (senreve, shoptagr, lilysilk).


----------



## Saaski

tpm1224 said:


> I subscribe to your channel. LOL  I appreciate that you take an analytical approach to these luxury houses. I love an unboxing and a shopping haul every once in a while, but I tend to watch more about reviews and wear and tear etc....


Thank you so much!


----------



## Egel

ChanelMadness0098 said:


> I am GPS is brilliant, so knowledgeable on Hermes


I love him, but somehow I always wished his video's are more around the 15 minutes.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

I also enjoy watching @dearmatt videos too  haha
Being a guy myself and having a similar taste in style too I enjoy seeing the bags he unboxes/reviews.


----------



## Ellie243

I like colorful noir as well. I mostly watch her review videos because they're all so thought out and they're all very helpful! Her reviews make me love bags I didn't like before! They're that convincing!


----------



## CrazyCool01

i like Carol Chan these days


----------



## luxsal

I also enjoy watching Chiq Blend. The sisters are so cute and make me laugh. Their reviews are genuine and they are so sweet, respond very nicely to comments.


----------



## Ramai

ShenAngiegans said:


> Cassie is my absolute favorite! Not focused solely on Chanel, but she is so entertaining and down to earth. I love her unique style.


Cassie is really cool. I think she and Caitlin should do a collaboration live show.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## couturequeen

I like the more “practical” or lux lifestyle channels where it’s not about having the biggest collection, but the most useful one ... Colorful Noir (good tips on planning purchases, cost per wear), HighLowLuxxe (focuses on styling her bags, using color), KatL (luxury trends, attempts at a more minimal lifestyle), Sophie Shohet (styling, luxury trends), Karen Brit Chick (great content on color, trends and styling).


----------



## English1221

Emma Anders and Caitlin, both for their sense of humour! Both don’t take themselves too seriously and are very relatable.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

I also love Cassie Thorpe because she is really down to earth and also self-aware in a refreshing way. Sophie Shohet is also nice but her videos have become a bit bland.

The rest? Pretty horrible most of the time. It’s basically just ‘look at my wealth‘ and the endless repetition of the same topics over and over. At the end of the day, these are just bags and the topic is exhausted quite quickly and you can really tell based on their content. 

Je Suis Lou is the worst of them IMO. I‘m not meaning to throw shade at them personally or anyone who enjoys them but something about them rubs me the wrong way. It sometimes feels like they put out these videos to justify their expensive purchases. I could be totally wrong here but this is just the feeling they evoke.


----------



## ipekkeles

what i don’t like about a lot of them is they are not honest. you are a 20-23 year-old college student that works part time and buying a birkin? don’t tell me you have been saving for so long and you don’t have a trust fund or family money. or “influencers” buing 6 hermes bags a year while spending money on designer clothes claiming they don’t come from money. i live in the real world, i work in the real world, i’m old enough to see and engineer enough to calculate - the math doesn’t add up...


----------



## Rituals83

ipekkeles said:


> what i don’t like about a lot of them is they are not honest. you are a 20-23 year-old college student that works part time and buying a birkin? don’t tell me you have been saving for so long and you don’t have a trust fund or family money. or “influencers” buing 6 hermes bags a year while spending money on designer clothes claiming they don’t come from money. i live in the real world, i work in the real world, i’m old enough to see and engineer enough to calculate - the math doesn’t add up...



When I was a student I was working 6-10pm each day after classes and doing overtime during uni breaks to save for uni fees & general cost of living etc the most I bought was a DKNY bag at the time which I used all the time haha.. chanel and birkin never crossed my mind. Have only just managed to get into the chanel world.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

ipekkeles said:


> what i don’t like about a lot of them is they are not honest. you are a 20-23 year-old college student that works part time and buying a birkin? don’t tell me you have been saving for so long and you don’t have a trust fund or family money. or “influencers” buing 6 hermes bags a year while spending money on designer clothes claiming they don’t come from money. i live in the real world, i work in the real world, i’m old enough to see and engineer enough to calculate - the math doesn’t add up...



Yeah also this. These channels convey the impression that it is totally normal to keep buying this stuff on a regular basis when it totally isn’t and I really do not like the impact it probably has on younger people who go into dept in order to achieve a lifestyle they have learned to be the way to go.

I mean when I was a student at university I could afford pasta and wore my old stuff to death (still do that). I couldn’t even think of luxury bags. 60€ for a book was a lot back then.


----------



## Saaski

ipekkeles said:


> what i don’t like about a lot of them is they are not honest. you are a 20-23 year-old college student that works part time and buying a birkin? don’t tell me you have been saving for so long and you don’t have a trust fund or family money. or “influencers” buing 6 hermes bags a year while spending money on designer clothes claiming they don’t come from money. i live in the real world, i work in the real world, i’m old enough to see and engineer enough to calculate - the math doesn’t add up...





Rituals83 said:


> When I was a student I was working 6-10pm each day after classes and doing overtime during uni breaks to save for uni fees & general cost of living etc the most I bought was a DKNY bag at the time which I used all the time haha.. chanel and birkin never crossed my mind. Have only just managed to get into the chanel world.


I agree with this hard. I see a lot of the younger youtubers out there and really wonder. I also worked full time while going to school full time (HORRIBLE) and am only buying luxury now in my 30s. I've a few questions on my channel on how I afford luxury and my biggest thing is that I worked _really hard _and don't have debt.


----------



## mariatd

Does anyone remember TheGeekIsChic?  She is/was a German you tuber and I liked her as she was very deliberate in her purchases.  Very relatable.  it doesn’t seem she’s making more videos.


----------



## mariatd

JoJoLux, Autum Beckmann (cause she lives on earth), Michelle Wang (mostly make up but her bag purchases are not what everyone else buys, refreshing.  Loved her last Chanel unboxing), useless and Emma hill for their sustainable fashion sense.

im tired of everyone showing the same bags and seemingly overnight switch to Hermès.  H has been around forever, why did they all discover that brand at the same time?


----------



## pinkorchid20

mariatd said:


> Does anyone remember TheGeekIsChic?  She is/was a German you tuber and I liked her as she was very deliberate in her purchases.  Very relatable.  it doesn’t seem she’s making more videos.


I guess she needed a break as she had mentioned some personal issues back in summer. I am hopeful she will be back soon.


----------



## earthygirl

Rituals83 said:


> When I was a student I was working 6-10pm each day after classes and doing overtime during uni breaks to save for uni fees & general cost of living etc the most I bought was a DKNY bag at the time which I used all the time haha.. chanel and birkin never crossed my mind. Have only just managed to get into the chanel world.


I know..I was buying fossil and Kate spade as a college student!  How the world has changed!


----------



## earthygirl

mariatd said:


> JoJoLux, Autum Beckmann (cause she lives on earth), Michelle Wang (mostly make up but her bag purchases are not what everyone else buys, refreshing.  Loved her last Chanel unboxing), useless and Emma hill for their sustainable fashion sense.
> 
> im tired of everyone showing the same bags and seemingly overnight switch to Hermès.  H has been around forever, why did they all discover that brand at the same time?


They all want to climb the status ladder.  if you have a luxury YouTube channel, then you have to acquire a Kelly or Birkin...whether or not these bags suit your lifestyle is irrelevant.  It’s the holy grail of handbags and that reason alone is enough. I also get tired of people just acquiring the same classic handbags from each fashion house...the lack of fashion sense and individual style is obvious.  I think it’s more of a hoarding issue than anything else. Like lux mommy for example...all of her bags are some variation of nude or brown and some don’t even suit her style but you know...it’s quite predictable what bags she’ll buy.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

A very relatable and great youtuber is chicprofessor. She buys almost exclusively preloved and not like the brand new preloved kind either; she buys bags that have wear and sometime are missing straps, and likely a lot more reasonably priced for being "imperfect" for the average person, and she's honest about her interest in sustainability and affordability. Her collection is also well-curated to her lifestyle and has a broad range of brands. I really like her. 

I agree with some previous posters that when I see a VERY young youtuber who talks about affording a birkin on a part time job while in college (and they live in a huge, well-furnished apartment while still in college), i see red flags everywhere, and I really don't believe they can pay for it all without familial help. And here's the thing; there's nothing wrong with having that trust fund money! If you're lucky enough to have it, good for you, buy the bags and show us (because that's what we're there for at least in part), but don't fake humility and pretend that you don't have money to rely on. Just my two cents.


----------



## missmythology

Just found this thread and it’s quite interesting! 
I actually didn’t know a lot of the mentioned youtubers.. but I do look for videos that have either great info or great visuals .. found some of the videos of melly oso very useful 
I very recently and spontaneously started my own channel too, it’s a bit experimental and I’m more into visuals, music and craft.. and I yet have to add my first chanel vid .. 
but if someone needs some weekend entertainment... 

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCNOo5ad19YrKelqQElxFsJw


----------



## maris.crane

earthygirl said:


> They all want to climb the status ladder.  if you have a luxury YouTube channel, then you have to acquire a Kelly or Birkin...whether or not these bags suit your lifestyle is irrelevant.  It’s the holy grail of handbags and that reason alone is enough. I also get tired of people just acquiring the same classic handbags from each fashion house...the lack of fashion sense and individual style is obvious.  I think it’s more of a hoarding issue than anything else. Like lux mommy for example...all of her bags are some variation of nude or brown and some don’t even suit her style but you know...it’s quite predictable what bags she’ll buy.



I agree with all of this so much.

I don’t understand getting a Birkin/Kelly right out of the gate and unboxing in a YouTube channel. When I see these really young ladies in college carrying Birkins... it just makes me wonder... well what happens next? You already got the penultimate bag, where does your channel really go from here? I’m probably not explaining myself well, but... I don’t know how you really run a channel when a year into this social media career you’re unboxing the final level against Bowser, so to speak.

At the same token, maybe it’s smarter to just buy the penultimate bag you really want rather than buying a few >$2500 bags to appear more down to earth for your viewership.

I also suspect some do these YouTubers are mixing super-fakes with authentics.

I don’t really believe there is an age to the Birkin per se, but the first time I really saw a Birkin was on Lady Martha (Stewart) during her big insider trading show-trial and to me, that image makes more ‘sense’ than someone 2 years into undergrad carrying one.

on topic: as far as luxe YouTubers go, I’m subbed to a few but Melissa Soldera & Sophie Shohet are really the only ones I watch with regularity; Hello Catwalk City I listen to in a trance - so calming.   I now just YouTube the exact bag I’m interested in.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## caramelchanel

I love Mel in Melbourne. Her voice and way of describing things is just so calming.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Same way I feel about young people getting plastic surgeries wth are they gonna do when they’re like....oh I don’t know, 32?  



maris.crane said:


> I agree with all of this so much.
> 
> I don’t understand getting a Birkin/Kelly right out of the gate and unboxing in a YouTube channel. *When I see these really young ladies in college carrying Birkins... it just makes me wonder... well what happens next?* You already got the penultimate bag, where does your channel really go from here? I’m probably not explaining myself well, but... I don’t know how you really run a channel when a year into this social media career you’re unboxing the final level against Bowser, so to speak.


----------



## ipekkeles

glendaPLEASE said:


> A very relatable and great youtuber is chicprofessor. She buys almost exclusively preloved and not like the brand new preloved kind either; she buys bags that have wear and sometime are missing straps, and likely a lot more reasonably priced for being "imperfect" for the average person, and she's honest about her interest in sustainability and affordability. Her collection is also well-curated to her lifestyle and has a broad range of brands. I really like her.
> 
> I agree with some previous posters that when I see a VERY young youtuber who talks about affording a birkin on a part time job while in college (and they live in a huge, well-furnished apartment while still in college), i see red flags everywhere, and I really don't believe they can pay for it all without familial help. And here's the thing;* there's nothing wrong with having that trust fund money! If you're lucky enough to have it, good for you, buy the bags and show us (because that's what we're there for at least in part), but don't fake humility and pretend that you don't have money to rely on.* Just my two cents.



i whole heartedly agree, i've had my parents buy me bags when i was younger and a student, i'm never ashamed of that. they had the money and they spoiled me. i'm in a secure financial place right now to buy myself designer handbags because i have no education debt or mortgage or car payments. that is all due to them. i will never act like i hustled and made it my own because that would represent the wrong idea of me and my white upperclass priviledge. yes i work really hard in the corporate world right now and i got my job at my own merit and earn my own very cushy paycheck but acting like i came from nothing would be deceitful.


----------



## Egel

mariatd said:


> JoJoLux, Autum Beckmann (cause she lives on earth), Michelle Wang (mostly make up but her bag purchases are not what everyone else buys, refreshing.  Loved her last Chanel unboxing), useless and Emma hill for their sustainable fashion sense.
> 
> im tired of everyone showing the same bags and seemingly overnight switch to Hermès.  H has been around forever, why did they all discover that brand at the same time?


I think that Hermes was always a step up from Chanel, pricewise. But with the hefty Chanel price increases, the prices pretty much line up now.

I think social media also plays a big part. Not so much influencers were buying orange boxes. Suddenly there was this surge with Bryan Boy (amazing taste, loves luxe) and Tamara Kalinic (wealthy background). Those are friends. Then one of their other friends Xenia also gets a birkin. If these people work in the same field and know eachother, of course they influence eachother. Since they are also influencers per jobtitle, it can seem like suddenly everybody moves to Hermes.

Alyssa Lenore and Karen Brit Chick were always up front with their Hermes dreams. And it could be a possibility that they now jumped on it because of covid. They can't travel, so money saved, and both bought their bags in New York. Which is now not flooded with tourists, more bags for locals.

And Hermes only just started with cosmetics. Everybody knows that there are enough brands who offer cosmetics to the masses (deluxe, how luxury lost it's lusture by Dana Thomas) and hope to also draw in other costumers. I already mentioned influencers influencing eachother, but a big group of youtubers who recently jumped on Hermes, was also at their cosmetics launch. That might have ignited something too.


----------



## classybags4ever

ipekkeles said:


> i whole heartedly agree, i've had my parents buy me bags when i was younger and a student, i'm never ashamed of that. they had the money and they spoiled me. i'm in a secure financial place right now to buy myself designer handbags because i have no education debt or mortgage or car payments. that is all due to them. i will never act like i hustled and made it my own because that would represent the wrong idea of me and my white upperclass priviledge. yes i work really hard in the corporate world right now and i got my job at my own merit and earn my own very cushy paycheck but acting like i came from nothing would be deceitful.



I do not believe in or agree with getting kids/college students, basically young people, designer items.  We can afford to buy our kids designer clothing/accessories, etc, but would never do that. When I see other families doing it, it gives me a really bad taste in my mouth. My kids have second hand phones, have to do chores, and are reminded regularly of how fortunate they are that their parents are going to pay for their education in full. That's what I believe in giving my kids, a healthy home and a strong education to give them a good start in life. They do see me buy designer bags (I mean, I'm on TPF lol), but I didn't buy my first until I was 30 and financially secure and they know that. They know I've worked really hard for what I have and it's a treat for myself. If they want LV, Gucci, Chanel, or whatever, then they can get a job and work towards it. It's really important to teach kids that work ethic and responsibility in my opinion.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

CrazyCool01 said:


> I like je suis lou, fashionably amy, sophie shohet, colorful noir - they buy sensibly. Not a fan of any one partnering with senreve and 7 rue paradis inserts. these inserts are soo expensive as if made with silk ,
> 
> i hate purseonfleek the most - she cannot do one video without promoting senreve or 7RP


hate is a very strong word! and every video? c'mon over exaggeration much. i know exactly why i like senreve because it suits my lifestyle i wouldnt feel appropriate taking a full on known luxury brand to a park with my kids nor to drop them at school. And after spending thousands on bag inserts over the years for my Hermes bags i am relieved to have found a brand that does exactly as i need without compromising the leather integrity. needless to say i dont NEED to justify myself to you but as a human with FEELINGS i have a right to defend myself. perhaps spread a little love! dont need to like everyone but HATE? hmmm...


----------



## classybags4ever

Tiana Peri - she may be newer, less known, but I find her personality so fun and endearing and she’s so naturally beautiful!


----------



## CheckIfTheresACoupon

I guess my only observation is the monotony of luxury Youtube now. I understand you love what you love. But on youtube, it results in a lot of content creators unboxing the same bag from the same season. As a result, the content isn't as captivating or interesting. 
I think this is an overall impact of social media in general. It feels like there's little actual personal style. Rather everyone chasing popular trends and dressing the same. 
There are so many seasonal bags that Chanel offers that I don't see much in vids on.


----------



## Myluxeloves

classybags4ever said:


> Tiana Peri - she may be newer, less known, but I find her personality so fun and endearing and she’s so naturally beautiful!


Completely agree and I was waiting to see if anyone would mention her on this thread. She seems very down to earth and I love her personality too!


----------



## asomer30

Ricks Krispies said:


> Luxury pl38
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/channel/UCx-sk6Kq_fV96fluneLYyoQ


Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Rituals83

CheckIfTheresACoupon said:


> I guess my only observation is the monotony of luxury Youtube now. I understand you love what you love. But on youtube, it results in a lot of content creators unboxing the same bag from the same season. As a result, the content isn't as captivating or interesting.
> I think this is an overall impact of social media in general. It feels like there's little actual personal style. Rather everyone chasing popular trends and dressing the same.
> There are so many seasonal bags that Chanel offers that I don't see much in vids on.



yes, I agree. It sometimes feels but overwhelming looking at unboxing after unboxing- I mean where do they store the bags and how much usage does it get?I do enjoy watching unboxings of course but also reviews , comparisons, reflections on their collection/ tips etc. Some YouTubers only seem to do unboxings which seems unrealistic and not genuine such as Handbagfluent who I used to enjoy watching but it is literally an unboxing channel. Unless it is unbox and return or sell - it just seems bizarre to me.


----------



## DamierEbene

There are so many true comments here in this thread. Glad to read that most of us are searching for youtubers with collections and luxury approaches we can relate to. 

I’ve recently discovered Alex and his bags. I enjoy smaller channels but I can’t understand why he doesn’t have more followers.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

kisyah said:


> I agree with everyone who mentioned Colourful Noir and another one I really like who is also mindful is The Geek Is Chic (Evelyn). There is another one I watch and it is Sasa Zoe.


Colourful Noir was great for grounding me whenever I felt like I was close to going over-budget in my bags shopping, but lately, her videos have a “commercial break” every couple of minutes and a quarter of her videos are gone with advertising Shoptagr (which sends spam emails and takes your online info) and AnnaLuisa ... it sort of put me off, so I unsubscribed unfortunately. I’ll still take the lessons I learned from her.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Don’t get me wrong I like her and some of her very grounded videos, but her channels are still supposed to be about luxury, and there are only so many money saving videos I can watch from her. For a luxury channel she’s kind of taking the fun element out....too much. I’m still subscribed but I must confess I haven’t watch her videos for the past 3 months. Just doesn’t excite me anymore. 



breakfastatcartier said:


> Colourful Noir was great for grounding me whenever I felt like I was close to going over-budget in my bags shopping, but lately, her videos have a “commercial break” every couple of minutes and a quarter of her videos are gone with advertising Shoptagr (which sends spam emails and takes your online info) and AnnaLuisa ... it sort of put me off, so I unsubscribed unfortunately. I’ll still take the lessons I learned from her.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

ilove6kies said:


> Don’t get me wrong I like her and some of her very grounded videos, but her channels are still supposed to be about luxury, and there are only so many money saving videos I can watch from her. For a luxury channel she’s kind of taking the fun element out....too much. I’m still subscribed but I must confess I haven’t watch her videos for the past 3 months. Just doesn’t excite me anymore.


I predicted she would run out of material soon, especially since she’s been posting videos every week.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Girl needs to change it up once in a while. It’s like watching a video that’s supposed to be about desserts then get told we should all go on a diet instead. 



breakfastatcartier said:


> I predicted she would run out of material soon, especially since she’s been posting videos every week.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

Wondermuffin said:


> I usually watch heyyyjune but I love watching upcoming YouTubers who post their first Chanel unboxings (especially vintage bags).
> 
> Agreed that LVlovercc’s collection is so huge, to the point I question her sanity for buying so many bags?! It’s great she can afford it all, but as I am embracing minimalism, I can’t relate to her channel at all.


Not question her sanity lol! But ya I find myself wondering the same too, there was one youtuber who I used to watch last year that had an unboxing every few days! And she was married with a child who’s not yet in college... I stopped watching her channel so as to not encourage her.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Did any one watch hellocatwalkcity’s latest video where she said she is buying bags to pass on to her nine year old daughter !


----------



## ike0626

I like chase amie for anything chanel related.  she is very knowledgeable and actually help me decide which chanel bag I should buy for my first one.  I like her input for ysl purses too.  Another youtuber i like is isabellas style.  She has a very informative video of why she cut her collection basically to just the essentials.  One of the reasons I like chase amie and isabellas styles is that when they sell their bags, they aren't trying to rip off their subscribers as well.  They give a fair price, which is definitely appreciated since their bags sell out very fast whenever they post it.  There is a pink obsessed bag youtuber that stated the price of her preloved bag in a video and was selling it for a good amount over the price she bought it for.  She was trying to fund another bag, however it didn't sit right with me that she was overcharging.  It made me unsubscribe from her.  If you are going to sell the bag for over what you paid, maybe take down your video stating how much you paid for it.


----------



## Chiichan

I really miss minks4all and heyyyyjune. Some favorites are Cassie Thorpe, Caitlin P, Emma Anders and Alyssa Lenore. Some channels that made it to my Home Screen are Super Dacob, Carol Chan, Amelia Rose’s Closet, Alex and his bags are all great.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Amelia Rose's Closet and Carol Chan are two new favorites for me as well! 
Still LOVE Dayle's Addiction as well. 

Caitlin P. and Cassie, and Emma also remain super entertaining for me. 

I'm lukewarm on Alyssa Lenore, though I'm not sure why. I think I knew too many mean girls like her (not saying she's mean, but she has a vibe that reminds me of the bullies I knew growing up) growing up and I have trauma, so watching her is triggering for me. 

Chase Amie , Lv Lover CC , and Mel and Melbourne make me uncomfortable because I look at their bag collecting and I think to myself, "oh my god! hoarder, I am looking at someone with a mental health issue (either an addiction to shopping, to handbags, or to making youtube videos, I'm not sure which, maybe all three, but it's kind of alarming...no one needs this much stuff in their lives, please do some other content other than shopping, please, for your own sake and for mine! Tell me about the wear and tear on your bags something, how you style them, how you use them, when and for what functions, how they travel, etc... jeez.)" TBH, Isabelle's style is getting there for me, too. She sold a bunch of stuff in early 2020, but now it's all hauls and unboxings again, and it's like... okay, calm down. 

I agree with a lot of what others have said about Colorful Noir. I can only take so much moralistic money-saving blather when I'm here on lux youtube to watch someone else talk about bags so I can live vicariously through them.


----------



## luxbeauty12

CrazyCool01 said:


> Did any one watch hellocatwalkcity’s latest video where she said she is buying bags to pass on to her nine year old daughter !


Lol!!! She ended up selling it. Well, a reseller vibe. Btw she’s trying to go back and portray minimalism and Marie kondo? What!? Kondo Who!?


----------



## Taiwo92

I used to love je sui lou but seems like she’s getting pressured into the unboxing culture.

She got her birkin and claimed she had to sell two chanel bags because she is broke, but later goes on to purchase a cartier bracelet? Lol

She seems to be in the business of trading bags which I have no problem with, but they give her the unboxing views. She also says she doesn’t want to do a haul and unbox loads of items… more like she wants to have different unboxing videos.

I’m wondering how some of these influencers struggle to keep up with the lifestyle. Read an article recently about a US based influencer that commitment identity fraud just to buy a birkin and rolex , lol


----------



## jsmile

Basically these bags are for pictures and videos. 

A lot of these youtubers/influencers admit to not using their bags very often, only on weekends or very little since their collections are so large. They don't provide a true review of wear and tear. This explains how they can keep a bag prestine (especially light coloured ones). For most people, white isn't practical despite the trend.


----------



## MeghaJ17

I really got into Luxury YouTubers with Chase Amie, but I have to admit I find her content quite repetitive these days. Having said that I still like to see her style some of her purchases because she and I have a similar style (which I know a lot of people bash for boring). I also like Isabelle Styles' videos and I think she is quite fun!

My latest discovery has been Cassie Thorpe and OHMYGOD! She's a riot! She and I do not share the same style sensibilities at all (like I said my style is quite boring) but I watch her videos just because it gives me inspiration to go a little bolder in terms of my style choices instead of always picking the same styles. She is also one of the few influencers who is super nice in Comments or IG DMs. 

Also, CMK for her amazingly detailed reviews. Sophie Shohet is also a little bland for me these days


----------



## redjellybean

I have watched almost every youtuber mentioned here . I usually lose interest when the youtuber began to unbox every week. When “unboxing” becomes a job it’s no fun.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

ipekkeles said:


> listening xsakisaki and lvlovercc grates on my nerves. they are the least eloquent speakers and never get to the point.


I remember when lvlovercc said that one of her viewers said that she needed to improve her English and many people in the comments were telling her she sounded fine.
I told her to not listen to them and work more on her speaking skills.

I guess this shows the level of education or age of many of her viewers since they’re probably not serious luxury handbag shoppers and just watch her videos for her large collection.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

daisychainz said:


> There is another pink-obsessed woman xsakisaki - her buying decisions are questionable, she seems to just buy anything Chanel (or LV) pink no matter what the item is, but for those who love all things Chanel pink she's OBSESSED with the color. I just watch and ... wonder





ipekkeles said:


> her whiny video about how she had to sell her bags to buy an hermes kelly made me unsubscribe from her. she has literally the same color, same shape bag in her collection and she sold them to buy an even more expensive bag. very childish...
> 
> wanted to add that it wasn't her selling her bags to fund another bag made me unsubscribe, it was her comparing herself to other youtubers (like tamara i assume) and feeling pity for herself for having to sell bags to fund a kelly that felt very childish and ungrateful. we are literally in a pandemic where people are losing their lives, losing their jobs, losing their homes and businesses and she is crying about having to sell bags that cost a few thousands to buy a bag that costs ten thousand plus.
> 
> listening xsakisaki and lvlovercc grates on my nerves. they are the least eloquent speakers and never get to the point. lvlovercc is borderline hoarder at this point, so is melinmelbourne. chase amie is always buying the same exact color of bag which makes a lot of pieces in her collection redundant. i also hate the constant buy and sell cycle of some youtubers like jerusha. tamara and lydia elise millen don't seem honest in most fronts which made me unsubscribe from them long ago.
> 
> when i'm looking for a bag whether it is chanel or louis vuitton i search for it in youtube and watch the videos on mute. at this point i feel like most youtubers are as complicit in this lack of stock/price increase craze as resellers.
> 
> however i like fashionably amy and mink4all and can tolerate them talking about bags occasionally.



I remember a few months back,xsakisaki mentioned that she needed to cut down on her shopping since she and her husband needed to buy a house.

But that went down the drain with the release of newer pink Chanel and LV collections.


----------



## mc79638

I love cassie too. She is so funny.


MeghaJ17 said:


> I really got into Luxury YouTubers with Chase Amie, but I have to admit I find her content quite repetitive these days. Having said that I still like to see her style some of her purchases because she and I have a similar style (which I know a lot of people bash for boring). I also like Isabelle Styles' videos and I think she is quite fun!
> 
> My latest discovery has been Cassie Thorpe and OHMYGOD! She's a riot! She and I do not share the same style sensibilities at all (like I said my style is quite boring) but I watch her videos just because it gives me inspiration to go a little bolder in terms of my style choices instead of always picking the same styles. She is also one of the few influencers who is super nice in Comments or IG DMs.
> 
> Also, CMK for her amazingly detailed reviews. Sophie Shohet is also a little bland for me these days


----------



## hedgwin99

My favorite right now is Sophie Shohet. I like her content. It’s not all about unboxing or shopping. Some videos she discussed on using klarna to finance a purchase etc. I like her content variety 
I used to be a fan of Alyssa Lenore but not anymore. Lately all her videos are sponsored and she is promoting products. Her purchases such as the 2nd hand Cartier watch kind of go against what she is promoting doing right now... saving for an Italian destination wedding and home renovation Everything on her TikTok account is about her dog Wade. I guess she is trying to promote Wade so he can get some sponsorship?


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## platanoparty

hedgwin99 said:


> My favorite right now is Sophie Shohet. I like her content. It’s not all about unboxing or shopping. Some videos she discussed on using klarna to finance a purchase etc. I like her content variety
> I used to be a fan of Alyssa Lenore but not anymore. Lately all her videos are sponsored and she is promoting products. Her purchases such as the 2nd hand Cartier watch kind of go against what she is promoting doing right now... saving for an Italian destination wedding and home renovation Everything on her TikTok account is about her dog Wade. I guess she is trying to promote Wade so he can get some sponsorship?


I completely agree and I also don’t enjoy Alyssa at all anymore. She has become very grating in my opinion and simply not entraining at all.

Sophie has continued to be an enjoyable channel to watch because unlike many you tubers, she doesn’t do a million unboxings but also chooses unique things to discuss not just the same 3 “tags” that others are doing at the same time. She is a lot more thoughtful in her approach to luxury imo and even when she has something sponsored or gifted, she is pretty transparent and not pushy. She seems practical in her luxe approach and I think it helps that she didn’t always have money and messed up her finances as a young adult. She isn’t too frivolous from what I can see and works an actual job but does YT on the side. For me, I dont Think I enjoy any full time YT personality except Cassie!


----------



## lallybelle

Oh a new one (to me) I ran in to is Amelia Rose's Closet. She is  very sweet and I love her accent..lol.


----------



## earthygirl

CrazyCool01 said:


> Did any one watch hellocatwalkcity’s latest video where she said she is buying bags to pass on to her nine year old daughter !


that’s Funny! When I try to use that excuse to buy a new handbag, my fifteen year old says “Why would I want your old, used bags?”!


----------



## Tanisabird

CrazyCool01 said:


> Did any one watch hellocatwalkcity’s latest video where she said she is buying bags to pass on to her nine year old daughter !


I used to watch her and actually recommended her in this thread but I had to unfollow. It became clear her actions did not align with what she says about being a minimalist.


----------



## lill_canele

Chiichan said:


> I really miss minks4all and heyyyyjune. Some favorites are Cassie Thorpe, Caitlin P, Emma Anders and Alyssa Lenore. Some channels that made it to my Home Screen are Super Dacob, Carol Chan, Amelia Rose’s Closet, Alex and his bags are all great.



minks4all is back! She's posted 2 videos since her return about 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## lill_canele

classybags4ever said:


> I do not believe in or agree with getting kids/college students, basically young people, designer items.  We can afford to buy our kids designer clothing/accessories, etc, but would never do that. When I see other families doing it, it gives me a really bad taste in my mouth. My kids have second hand phones, have to do chores, and are reminded regularly of how fortunate they are that their parents are going to pay for their education in full. That's what I believe in giving my kids, a healthy home and a strong education to give them a good start in life. They do see me buy designer bags (I mean, I'm on TPF lol), but I didn't buy my first until I was 30 and financially secure and they know that. They know I've worked really hard for what I have and it's a treat for myself. If they want LV, Gucci, Chanel, or whatever, then they can get a job and work towards it. It's really important to teach kids that work ethic and responsibility in my opinion.



Reading both yours and @ipekkeles comment, I think it really depends on how the kids are raised, whether or not they are given designer items.
My parents raised me as if I was "poor". Now "poor" is a strong word and the meaning differs to each individual and context. But whenever I asked for something my mom always said something like: "we can't afford it", "it's too expensive". And I suppose being the naiive child I was, I was like, eh, okay . So, because of their frugal upbringing, I would always go into toy stores and play with the toys, enjoy them, and just leave without wanting.
I never really connected two and two together. My family traveled internationally every year, and to me that was normal. I got my first laptop when I was 9 (and this was in the 90s) and I never thought too much of it.
They never bought me material gifts, or toys, things like expensive clothes, shoes, jewelry.
My extended family, even more well off, would buy luxury but I would see them and not really notice or care very much? Maybe it was a different time period (loved the 90s haha).
The focus was always on education and while my parents financially supported me in school, my parents, especially my dad, was like, your job is a student, and that responsibility is yours and yours alone.
I got my first designer bag as a gift from a relative when I went to college. My mom was like omg, too much! Only use for special ocacasions, don't get it dirty, etc. And I was like, but...it's just a bag? 

Fast forward like years later (really innocent and naiive kid I was), I realized where we lived, the money my parents spend on my brother and I, and all the money spent on traveling, etc. and I was a little mindblown to say the least. But I am very glad that my parents brought me up this way. I never really got into luxury until the tail end of my 20s and by then, you know, have a job, a car, a home, etc. so bags/shoes/jewelry it is!


----------



## lill_canele

lill_canele said:


> Reading both yours and @ipekkeles comment, I think it really depends on how the kids are raised, whether or not they are given designer items.
> My parents raised me as if I was "poor". Now "poor" is a strong word and the meaning differs to each individual and context. But whenever I asked for something my mom always said something like: "we can't afford it", "it's too expensive". And I suppose being the naiive child I was, I was like, eh, okay . So, because of their frugal upbringing, I would always go into toy stores and play with the toys, enjoy them, and just leave without wanting.
> I never really connected two and two together. My family traveled internationally every year, and to me that was normal. I got my first laptop when I was 9 (and this was in the 90s) and I never thought too much of it.
> They never bought me material gifts, or toys, things like expensive clothes, shoes, jewelry.
> My extended family, even more well off, would buy luxury but I would see them and not really notice or care very much? Maybe it was a different time period (loved the 90s haha).
> The focus was always on education and while my parents financially supported me in school, my parents, especially my dad, was like, your job is a student, and that responsibility is yours and yours alone.
> I got my first designer bag as a gift from a relative when I went to college. My mom was like omg, too much! Only use for special ocacasions, don't get it dirty, etc. And I was like, but...it's just a bag?  I used it, and it was nice, and again, didn't think much about it.
> 
> Fast forward like years later (really innocent and naiive kid I was), I realized where we lived, the money my parents spend on my brother and I, and all the money spent on traveling, etc. and I was a little mindblown to say the least. But I am very glad that my parents brought me up this way. I never really got into luxury until the tail end of my 20s and by then, you know, have a job, a car, a home, etc. so bags/shoes/jewelry it is!


----------



## earthygirl

lill_canele said:


> minks4all is back! She's posted 2 videos since her return about 2-3 weeks ago.


Yes I had to unfollow her...while her reactions to every new purchase are endearing in a childlike way, she’s just a hoarder and it makes me sick to continue to support this type of shopping addiction. I can’t watch her without wanting to comment that she needs therapy, not another bag!


----------



## earthygirl

Tanisabird said:


> I used to watch her and actually recommended her in this thread but I had to unfollow. It became clear her actions did not align with what she says about being a minimalist.


I unfollowed her also after she got offended by my questioning her selling her beloved unicorn rainbow reissue without having had a chance to actually use it. I was just shocked that she sold it because she went on and on about how it’s her unicorn bag.  She said she she was allowed to change her mind and I said yeah...but it’s just typical of youtubers to have high turnover with their bags and this was a good example of that.  

her voice is soothing and she has pretty hands, but she seems super sensitive to me.


----------



## lill_canele

earthygirl said:


> Yes I had to unfollow her...while her reactions to every new purchase are endearing in a childlike way, she’s just a hoarder and it makes me sick to continue to support this type of shopping addiction. I can’t watch her without wanting to comment that she needs therapy, not another bag!



I'm sorry you feel that way. I thought that she was always very childlike in a very fun and energetic way. But I get it if she's not for you. I mainly watch her for her Q&A.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

lill_canele said:


> Reading both yours and @ipekkeles comment, I think it really depends on how the kids are raised, whether or not they are given designer items.
> My parents raised me as if I was "poor". Now "poor" is a strong word and the meaning differs to each individual and context. But whenever I asked for something my mom always said something like: "we can't afford it", "it's too expensive". And I suppose being the naiive child I was, I was like, eh, okay . So, because of their frugal upbringing, I would always go into toy stores and play with the toys, enjoy them, and just leave without wanting.
> I never really connected two and two together. My family traveled internationally every year, and to me that was normal. I got my first laptop when I was 9 (and this was in the 90s) and I never thought too much of it.
> They never bought me material gifts, or toys, things like expensive clothes, shoes, jewelry.
> My extended family, even more well off, would buy luxury but I would see them and not really notice or care very much? Maybe it was a different time period (loved the 90s haha).
> The focus was always on education and while my parents financially supported me in school, my parents, especially my dad, was like, your job is a student, and that responsibility is yours and yours alone.
> I got my first designer bag as a gift from a relative when I went to college. My mom was like omg, too much! Only use for special ocacasions, don't get it dirty, etc. And I was like, but...it's just a bag?
> 
> Fast forward like years later (really innocent and naiive kid I was), I realized where we lived, the money my parents spend on my brother and I, and all the money spent on traveling, etc. and I was a little mindblown to say the least. But I am very glad that my parents brought me up this way. I never really got into luxury until the tail end of my 20s and by then, you know, have a job, a car, a home, etc. so bags/shoes/jewelry it is!



OP, this is exactly how I grew up as well. I never wanted anything designer because I never actually saw anything designer while growing up because my main focus was always on school. The person who actually introduced me to and bought me my first designer item was my then boyfriend (now husband) with a Jackie O (original) bag. Since then, he’s my one and only enabler and encourages my luxury bag purchases.


----------



## earthygirl

lill_canele said:


> Reading both yours and @ipekkeles comment, I think it really depends on how the kids are raised, whether or not they are given designer items.
> My parents raised me as if I was "poor". Now "poor" is a strong word and the meaning differs to each individual and context. But whenever I asked for something my mom always said something like: "we can't afford it", "it's too expensive". And I suppose being the naiive child I was, I was like, eh, okay . So, because of their frugal upbringing, I would always go into toy stores and play with the toys, enjoy them, and just leave without wanting.
> I never really connected two and two together. My family traveled internationally every year, and to me that was normal. I got my first laptop when I was 9 (and this was in the 90s) and I never thought too much of it.
> They never bought me material gifts, or toys, things like expensive clothes, shoes, jewelry.
> My extended family, even more well off, would buy luxury but I would see them and not really notice or care very much? Maybe it was a different time period (loved the 90s haha).
> The focus was always on education and while my parents financially supported me in school, my parents, especially my dad, was like, your job is a student, and that responsibility is yours and yours alone.
> I got my first designer bag as a gift from a relative when I went to college. My mom was like omg, too much! Only use for special ocacasions, don't get it dirty, etc. And I was like, but...it's just a bag?
> 
> Fast forward like years later (really innocent and naiive kid I was), I realized where we lived, the money my parents spend on my brother and I, and all the money spent on traveling, etc. and I was a little mindblown to say the least. But I am very glad that my parents brought me up this way. I never really got into luxury until the tail end of my 20s and by then, you know, have a job, a car, a home, etc. so bags/shoes/jewelry it is!


Sounds like your parents did a phenomenal job!


----------



## missconvy

Tanisabird said:


> I used to watch her and actually recommended her in this thread but I had to unfollow. It became clear her actions did not align with what she says about being a minimalist.


Same. This felt a little like whiplash, to be honest.


----------



## fiantoduri

hedgwin99 said:


> My favorite right now is Sophie Shohet. I like her content. It’s not all about unboxing or shopping. Some videos she discussed on using klarna to finance a purchase etc. I like her content variety
> I used to be a fan of Alyssa Lenore but not anymore. Lately all her videos are sponsored and she is promoting products. Her purchases such as the 2nd hand Cartier watch kind of go against what she is promoting doing right now... saving for an Italian destination wedding and home renovation Everything on her TikTok account is about her dog Wade. I guess she is trying to promote Wade so he can get some sponsorship?


Same here regarding Alyssa Lenore. I used to watch her videos eagerly because I love her bag collection, but I no longer watch her videos nor do I care that much even about her Instagram content. I can't quite put my finger on what has flipped the switch and made me turned off of her content, but it just feels realllllly fake and forced right now.


----------



## M1182

Barbiebird said:


> Are there any tall/plus size YouTubers (or even Instagramers) that are into luxury at all? I love je suis lou and Sophie Shohet. I would appreciate seeing my own body type too



Yes I agree, it is difficult to judge how everything will look when the  YT don't have the same body type. I know you should be able to wear any type of bag, regardless of size, but it does help to see the bags on different body type. For example, the Jumbo looks huge on most of the petite YT. However it doesn't look huge on my frame ,there are some Pocketandbows , melikeetoo, fashion's playground. Not sure how tall they are but they are plus size. I don't watch them consistently or any YT for that matter, so I am not sure how much content they have on luxury goods etc.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## Lulumelons

I remember awhile ago hellocatwalkcity did a poll about WOC (wallet in chains) asking us if we see it more as 1. Wallet or 2. Bag.

She got a little sensitive after the results since she owns a lot of WOCs at the time. Well in her next story she said "Well I can't understand why people would use a WOC as a wallet." or something like that which is really a twist on thing.

If I'm not wrong we were thinking more of how small the WOC was that it really didn't count as a bag like a chanel mini. But it was more of a wallet (with chain) hence... WOC lol. And the majority of us didn't understand why she like to use a wallet as a bag (It does not fit anything much)


----------



## Deleted member 681277

CrazyCool01 said:


> Did any one watch hellocatwalkcity’s latest video where she said she is buying bags to pass on to her nine year old daughter !


I used to watch but stopped. She had a video having her daughter comment on her bags, then seemingly sold those her daughter did not like, including the red one bought preloved for a much better "fair market" price.


----------



## Deleted member 681277

The pandemic made me time to watch almost all of these YouTubers to feed myself or escape from the house chaos. Once quite involved, now found no interest to watch further. I think they have not changed, certain adjusted their videos to the pandemic climate from insensible to sensible like colorful noir and sofie, Caitlin, certain "upgrade" to Hermes Hall like Alyssa, FashionablyAmy, Kat, Jes Su Lou, certain never seemed undergone pandemic even a little such as Chase Amie, Maria, LVlovercc, Mel just endless unboxing, and some vanished back/uncertain like Minks4all, the Geek is Chic....

I am still buying and loving luxurious purses and clothing, but found no interest to watch anything. I found more amusing and relaxing to watch deer picking tender leaves at my yard, some clumbsy squirrel falls off a tree, or a stupid bird hit my window and even one died on our roof. Yes, life is indeed short to enjoy happiness of the moment. So I am grateful for them to get along this pandemic year, and so thankful that it gets closer to end.

Thanks for all the feed, it seems everyone can name a standard package for purpose of a curated collection:
Birkin 25
Kelly 25
Chanel classic flap medium particularly the unicorn colors from each collection
Cartier Love Bracelet
VCA necklace/bracelet
Hermes CDC bracelet

Let's do the math, just get this standard set from personal shopper maybe just ballpark $100k. For a life, I believe if anyone is keen on it can achieve, sooner or later. But, will that make us all the same, more or less when the world had less variety or creation?

When decluttering, I found a toy purse I bought for my little girl at Bellagio in Vegas about 10 years ago. Now I realized it is a Birkin, with great craftsmanship, even in the fancy rose gold color, and very trendy mini size, but functional to even hold my phone. I laughed. I bought my little girl a very special order Birkin 15 more than 10 years ago while I did not even know what a Birkin was. This seems to conclude my pandemic luxurious "journey".


----------



## CrazyCool01

ELIZAXUAN said:


> The pandemic made me time to watch almost all of these YouTubers to feed myself or escape from the house chaos. Once quite involved, now found no interest to watch further. I think they have not changed, certain adjusted their videos to the pandemic climate from insensible to sensible like colorful noir and sofie, Caitlin, certain "upgrade" to Hermes Hall like Alyssa, FashionablyAmy, Kat, Jes Su Lou, certain never seemed undergone pandemic even a little such as Chase Amie, Maria, LVlovercc, Mel just endless unboxing, and some vanished back/uncertain like Minks4all, the Geek is Chic....
> 
> I am still buying and loving luxurious purses and clothing, but found no interest to watch anything. I found more amusing and relaxing to watch deer picking tender leaves at my yard, some clumbsy squirrel falls off a tree, or a stupid bird hit my window and even one died on our roof. Yes, life is indeed short to enjoy happiness of the moment. So I am grateful for them to get along this pandemic year, and so thankful that it gets closer to end.
> 
> Thanks for all the feed, it seems everyone can name a standard package for purpose of a curated collection:
> Birkin 25
> Kelly 25
> Chanel classic flap medium particularly the unicorn colors from each collection
> Cartier Love Bracelet
> VCA necklace/bracelet
> Hermes CDC bracelet
> 
> Let's do the math, just get this standard set from personal shopper maybe just ballpark $100k. For a life, I believe if anyone is keen on it can achieve, sooner or later. But, will that make us all the same, more or less when the world had less variety or creation?
> 
> When decluttering, I found a toy purse I bought for my little girl at Bellagio in Vegas about 10 years ago. Now I realized it is a Birkin, with great craftsmanship, even in the fancy rose gold color, and very trendy mini size, but functional to even hold my phone. I laughed. I bought my little girl a very special order Birkin 15 more than 10 years ago while I did not even know what a Birkin was. This seems to conclude my pandemic luxurious "journey".
> 
> View attachment 5132460


Your post is much needed ! Especially for me .. lately i have been scrolling instagram aimlessly ..


----------



## Deleted member 681277

CrazyCool01 said:


> Your post is much needed ! Especially for me .. lately i have been scrolling instagram aimlessly ..


It's fine, dear. Looking back a few years later, the happy and safe us to be will cherish the crazy and cool pandemic year we had. All things count will age to be fond memories including these lovely YouTubers and this forum which bring so many different us talk without boundaries.


----------



## streetpathology

fiantoduri said:


> Same here regarding Alyssa Lenore. I used to watch her videos eagerly because I love her bag collection, but I no longer watch her videos nor do I care that much even about her Instagram content. I can't quite put my finger on what has flipped the switch and made me turned off of her content, but it just feels realllllly fake and forced right now.



I saw earlier that she bought a pair of Nike dunks and I fear she might venture into sneakerhead influencing next. I just hope she's genuine about it.


----------



## Chiichan

fiantoduri said:


> Same here regarding Alyssa Lenore. I used to watch her videos eagerly because I love her bag collection, but I no longer watch her videos nor do I care that much even about her Instagram content. I can't quite put my finger on what has flipped the switch and made me turned off of her content, but it just feels realllllly fake and forced right now.



I was thinking this same thing about her too. She was a lot more “relatable” when I recommended her channel too. I’m glad someone said it, because I have been put off by her lately and I wasn’t sure why. To me, all her content feels sponsored in some way. From her dog, to her car, her house, even her whole wedding, reeks of #ad.


----------



## Tanisabird

earthygirl said:


> I unfollowed her also after she got offended by my questioning her selling her beloved unicorn rainbow reissue without having had a chance to actually use it. I was just shocked that she sold it because she went on and on about how it’s her unicorn bag.  She said she she was allowed to change her mind and I said yeah...but it’s just typical of youtubers to have high turnover with their bags and this was a good example of that.
> 
> her voice is soothing and she has pretty hands, but she seems super sensitive to me.


I agree! Her voice is really soothing! It’s a shame she started going in a very different direction.


----------



## fiantoduri

Chiichan said:


> I was thinking this same thing about her too. She was a lot more “relatable” when I recommended her channel too. I’m glad someone said it, because I have been put off by her lately and I wasn’t sure why. To me, all her content feels sponsored in some way. From her dog, to her car, her house, even her whole wedding, reeks of #ad.


It's weird because when I was reading through this thread, the original comment about being turned off by her content appeared around the same time I was starting to feel the same way so I was glad I wasn't the only person thinking that! It really is like a light switch just turned on/off and I no longer enjoyed what she was putting out on social media. I don't even think she's done anything significantly different, but perhaps it's her approach to her content now. I agree that EVERYTHING feels sponsored, from her partnerships with resale sites, department stores, hotels, to even her weekend getaways where her rental car is sponsored (like wtf?). A glance at her Instagram right now has 5 posts sponsored within the last week by Cole Haan, Logitech, Farfetch, Arabica Coffee, and Pandora. You wouldn't know it if you just looked at the aesthetics, but they're definitely sponsored. I'm not going to lie and say I don't envy that lifestyle and the free things that come with it, but it just seems way more prominently displayed now. I think my negative feelings about her started when she got the opportunity to receive a special order from Hermes not long after she got her hands on a desired and popular Birkin combo; it just reeks of influencer privilege and although I know she's not the only person that has benefited from being an influencer, it just feels very superficial coming from Alyssa because like you said, she used to be a lot more "relatable" and now her lifestyle seems more out of touch to the average follower.


----------



## streetpathology

fiantoduri said:


> It's weird because when I was reading through this thread, the original comment about being turned off by her content appeared around the same time I was starting to feel the same way so I was glad I wasn't the only person thinking that! It really is like a light switch just turned on/off and I no longer enjoyed what she was putting out on social media. I don't even think she's done anything significantly different, but perhaps it's her approach to her content now. I agree that EVERYTHING feels sponsored, from her partnerships with resale sites, department stores, hotels, to even her weekend getaways where her rental car is sponsored (like wtf?). A glance at her Instagram right now has 5 posts sponsored within the last week by Cole Haan, Logitech, Farfetch, Arabica Coffee, and Pandora. You wouldn't know it if you just looked at the aesthetics, but they're definitely sponsored. I'm not going to lie and say I don't envy that lifestyle and the free things that come with it, but it just seems way more prominently displayed now. I think my negative feelings about her started when she got the opportunity to receive a special order from Hermes not long after she got her hands on a desired and popular Birkin combo; it just reeks of influencer privilege and although I know she's not the only person that has benefited from being an influencer, it just feels very superficial coming from Alyssa because like you said, she used to be a lot more "relatable" and now her lifestyle seems more out of touch to the average follower.



right, all the sponsored posts and videos is making us loss any type of relatability. It’s like someone else said, you don’t have to monetize everything, just enjoy life.


----------



## Purrsey

Lux Purse Love 

Don't really have a fav but i just watched one of her videos - and i would think she resonates well with those of/near her age group. 

But I hardly watch bag videos anymore. I need peace so mostly ASMR on my playlist. =P


----------



## sydsunshine

I’m not a fan of Super Dacob. His videos are so long and he doesn’t get straight to the point. No time for that. Something about his personality strikes me as insincere.  Much prefer other YouTubers.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Why is everyone turning  youtube videos into business !
If anyone is following fashionablyamy and katl .. they do live streams and now they are planning to create a membership based streaming service .. (looks like there are different levels of membership!!)

also soo many resellers (like redeluxe)  on youtube showcasing and selling bags ..
Am i the one finding this odd!?


----------



## PuccaNGaru

CrazyCool01 said:


> Why is everyone turning  youtube videos into business !
> If anyone is following fashionablyamy and katl .. they do live streams and now they are planning to create a membership based streaming service .. (looks like there are different levels of membership!!)
> 
> WHAT???!!!!! You’re kidding! Those two ladies were always so sincere (IMO) on their channel and now they want to earn money off of YT? It seems every Youtubers starts off their channel as a hobby and then when they find out how lucrative it can be if their channel grows, it completely changes the way they are and the direction of their channeL- very obvious. I am over it. I am so tired of watching so many sponsored videos or having to skip through an ad very two minutes that I’ve stopped watching most of my used-to-be favorite Youtubers. I mean, how many times have Youtubers come out with a book or jewelry line? And I can’t stand watching those “clean with me” videos, its like they have nothing else to film and use these as a filler. Lately, Ive been watching documentaries or crime mystery on YouTube instead, and it‘s been great.


----------



## sjofaye

CrazyCool01 said:


> Why is everyone turning  youtube videos into business !
> If anyone is following fashionablyamy and katl .. they do live streams and now they are planning to create a membership based streaming service .. (looks like there are different levels of membership!!)
> 
> also soo many resellers (like redeluxe)  on youtube showcasing and selling bags ..
> Am i the one finding this odd!?


I hope they don't... I like watching Kat because I like her personality but I don't know how I feel about paying to watch their videos when majority are videos based on their personal opinions... These videos should be fun, what can they offer that requires a payment?! Leaks/intel on new bags?!  It just rubs me the wrong way when you are using information that is already out there leaked by others to profit off their subscribers/fans a fee. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## CrazyCool01

sjofaye said:


> I hope they don't... I like watching Kat because I like her personality but I don't know how I feel about paying to watch their videos when majority are videos based on their personal opinions... These videos should be fun, what can they offer that requires a payment?! Leaks/intel on new bags?!  It just rubs me the wrong way when you are using information that is already out there leaked by others to profit off their subscribers/fans a fee. But maybe that's just me.


Am not sure about what they are going to offer, looks like they will discuss some private topics with membership group and even answer their questions first . They will reveal More informatiom in upcoming video
..
Please watch first few minutes of this video


----------



## sjofaye

CrazyCool01 said:


> Am not sure about what they are going to offer, looks like they will discuss some private topics with membership group and even answer their questions first . They will reveal More informatiom in upcoming video
> ..
> Please watch first few minutes of this video



It doesn't seem like they really know what they are going to offer. I agree with you though, I don't get why youtubers are trying to turn it into a business...  I stopped watching a lot of youtubers for this reason.

Do you have any Chanel youtubers that you like to watch?


----------



## CrazyCool01

sjofaye said:


> It doesn't seem like they really know what they are going to offer. I agree with you though, I don't get why youtubers are trying to turn it into a business...  I stopped watching a lot of youtubers for this reason.
> 
> Do you have any Chanel youtubers that you like to watch?


I follow sophie shohet, maria draganova, Romina Rose May (she vlogs  new collection) , sasa zoe, mel in melbourne - previous posts might have few more recommendations


----------



## daisychainz

sjofaye said:


> I hope they don't... I like watching Kat because I like her personality but I don't know how I feel about paying to watch their videos when majority are videos based on their personal opinions... These videos should be fun, what can they offer that requires a payment?! Leaks/intel on new bags?!  It just rubs me the wrong way when you are using information that is already out there leaked by others to profit off their subscribers/fans a fee. But maybe that's just me.


I agree with you. I watch a lot of live streamers and they sometimes solicit donations, but they are going to different locations and countries and touring locations and actually working for several hours to show you stuff in various cities and events. They make a lot of money through Patreon and subscriptions and private streams, but that makes more sense than charging to hear personal opinions. Super strange. And these two women don't even have that many subscribers to be charging for anything. I have watched their videos in the past but never their joint videos. Neither one appeals to me.


----------



## platanoparty

I'm curious if between the price increases (not just Chanel but many companies) and the recent scandal around Tamara if luxury youtubers will die down a bit. I'm not sure the latter will really affect things long term, I recall there being some speculation when Kim Kardashian dealt with her robbery as well but she went back to business as usual.

I did find it interesting how many youtubers were making videos about that this week. I didn't watch many but I have felt like recently the videos I see listed are always saying the same thing. "Tired of quality issues? Buy these! (probably sponsored cheaper bags)" "How to be safe and buy luxe!" "Price increases and why it's not a bag thing!" (always stated by people who have an extensive or complete collection lol) 

I used to really liked Isabelle's style and I do appreciate her curation videos for other bag collectors, but I feel she has gone back and forth too much on being complete with her collection and buying tons of random stuff. To each their own, but I do feel weird about that given the past year created an entire market of resellers taking over. I recently discovered the Real Shakeen and her videos tend to be long, but they're casual and not over produced so they are nice when doing chores or cooking.


----------



## imbaghappy

I used to watch a lot of the Youtubers you mentioned here; but yes, I also found myself watching less of Alyssa Lenore, Hello Catwalk City, Jes Suis Lou… a while back I stopped watching hauls altogether. I am still subscribed to them but very rarely watch them: Mel in Melbourne, Jerusha Couture, MelSoldera…
Now, I mainly watch Amelia Rose’s Closet, Dayle’s Addiction, Caitlin Pawlowski, Colorful Noir, Sophie Shohet, and sometimes Kat L, and SuperDacob. I also join Kat and Amy’s Luxury Live Show if the topic interests me. I missed Minnie so I’m hoping her weekly Q&A will come back. I noticed she’s bought a lot of stuff since taking a break and it’s not what appeals to me atm.


----------



## Purrsey

Indeed, YouTube has become business compared to say 10years ago? It was so organic back then. (I started off youtube in makeup tutorials. Think xteener and Michelle Phan). 

Fashionablyamy and Melinmelbourne (just as I can recall for now) - I personally don't feel their style. They are merely topping on lux items without their own unique charm. Sorry I don't get it. 

I feel more authenticity here in PurseForum than from youtubers.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

CrazyCool01 said:


> Why is everyone turning  youtube videos into business !
> If anyone is following fashionablyamy and katl .. they do live streams and now they are planning to create a membership based streaming service .. (looks like there are different levels of membership!!)
> 
> also soo many resellers (like redeluxe)  on youtube showcasing and selling bags ..
> Am i the one finding this odd!?


I am not against people that make their money but when I see youtubers who notice their subscriber numbers increasing they seem them as dollar bills.

It’s very off-putting to me, and also comes off as tacky.

All of a sudden they look like drug addicts that are trying to make money to get their fix. These women turned this from a simple hobby about luxury shopping to a business that helps support their luxury shopping.


I enjoy those two ladies but I’m not gonna pay money to listen to them, they’re not professionals and don’t speak like professionals either.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

Tanisabird said:


> I used to watch her and actually recommended her in this thread but I had to unfollow. It became clear her actions did not align with what she says about being a minimalist.





earthygirl said:


> I unfollowed her also after she got offended by my questioning her selling her beloved unicorn rainbow reissue without having had a chance to actually use it. I was just shocked that she sold it because she went on and on about how it’s her unicorn bag.  She said she she was allowed to change her mind and I said yeah...but it’s just typical of youtubers to have high turnover with their bags and this was a good example of that.
> 
> her voice is soothing and she has pretty hands, but she seems super sensitive to me.



This “profession” is not for the overly sensitive, obviously. These people seem to be in living in such a PC bubble that they go on a power trip when they hit a certain subscriber/viewer count on YouTube they think they can cry foul on anything and will know they’ll have online bullies who’ll have their back.

It’s pathetic to me when some of these youtubers think they can get away with anything once they become popular.

Your comments reminded me of something this lovely lady said. It starts at around 13:58 and she speaks the truth on this subject.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

Lulumelons said:


> I remember awhile ago hellocatwalkcity did a poll about WOC (wallet in chains) asking us if we see it more as 1. Wallet or 2. Bag.
> 
> She got a little sensitive after the results since she owns a lot of WOCs at the time. Well in her next story she said "Well I can't understand why people would use a WOC as a wallet." or something like that which is really a twist on thing.
> 
> If I'm not wrong we were thinking more of how small the WOC was that it really didn't count as a bag like a chanel mini. But it was more of a wallet (with chain) hence... WOC lol. And the majority of us didn't understand why she like to use a wallet as a bag (It does not fit anything much)



I was one of those people that thought of a WOC as a bag, until I started working and realized I needed a bigger bag that housed my car keys, my keys to the front gate, front door, my iPad, my AirPods case, my phones, a small first aid kit (I work as a lab tech and I’m a little clumsy so I need some ointments with me like Fucidin and Mebo, lol), a small lunch box, room for papers I need to carry with me in case I have to do some field work …

I’ve encountered women like her that seem sweet until you disagree with them. It’s like they feel like the whole world revolves around them and what they do and say is the be all and end all.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

platanoparty said:


> I used to really liked Isabelle's style and I do appreciate her curation videos for other bag collectors, but I feel she has gone back and forth too much on being complete with her collection and buying tons of random stuff.


I’ve recently been interested in the Gucci diana bag and am planning to buy a vintage one. So while searching for videos on the bag on YouTube I stumbled upon her video talking about about how she wasn’t fully satisfied with her latest purchase (the GUCCI diana).

Someone in the comments section told her maybe this was a sign that she should stick to the Senreve bags she’s been shoving down our throats so much lately. Lol.


----------



## CrazyCool01

breakfastatcartier said:


> This “profession” is not for the overly sensitive, obviously. These people seem to be in living in such a PC bubble that they go on a power trip when they hit a certain subscriber/viewer count on YouTube they think they can cry foul on anything and will know they’ll have online bullies who’ll have their back.
> 
> It’s pathetic to me when some of these youtubers think they can get away with anything once they become popular.
> 
> Your comments reminded me of something this lovely lady said. It starts at around 13:58 and she speaks the truth on this subject.



Thanks so much for linking this video.. she is absolutely 1000% correct


----------



## breakfastatcartier

sydsunshine said:


> I’m not a fan of Super Dacob. His videos are so long and he doesn’t get straight to the point. No time for that. Something about his personality strikes me as insincere.  Much prefer other YouTubers.



I’ve only watched his commentary on the purseonfleek hermes video drama and he did good research on the video and Mel’s shady side hustles.

I thought I’d give his other videos a try but I couldn’t go on since he speaks as if he’s teaching 5 year olds about luxury … I take it he’s not a native English speaker? There’s something I don’t fully enjoy about his vids.


----------



## platanoparty

breakfastatcartier said:


> I’ve recently been interested in the Gucci diana bag and am planning to buy a vintage one. So while searching for videos on the bag on YouTube I stumbled upon her video talking about about how she wasn’t fully satisfied with her latest purchase (the GUCCI diana).
> 
> Someone in the comments section told her maybe this was a sign that she should stick to the Senreve bags she’s been shoving down our throats so much lately. Lol.


Oh I got a great laugh out of this! Yes suddenly everyone is saying Senreve and Coach are better quality than all luxury except Hermès  like they all just recently discovered these accesible brands and will only buy that except for the “final boss” for many purse fans of Hermès, please. I appreciate that they’re trying to make videos about all price points but it feels disingenuous and wasteful, if you really only like Chanel or LV or whatever just buy that. I hate the marketing tactic of senreve sending their stuff to everyone.

one other thought I had was if she is just selling or returning things after unboxing. It would be convenient to have a product to showcase to then say there’s an issue or it didn’t fit her lifestyle but she still got the ad revenue from having people watch her discuss it. I don’t know, I’m a bit jaded now I guess.

as for the other comment i made about every YouTube video having the same rotation of topics lately, I noticed Nordstrom anniversary sale picks was on of them. Curious if they’re paying people to make their selections too. I noticed This from less popular people as well such as Sasa Zoe and Chic Maven.


----------



## Clb09

platanoparty said:


> as for the other comment i made about every YouTube video having the same rotation of topics lately, I noticed Nordstrom anniversary sale picks was on of them. Curious if they’re paying people to make their selections too. I noticed This from less popular people as well such as Sasa Zoe and Chic Maven.



Definitely I see youtubers all doing similar picks on shoes, and shirt jackets. I'm pretty sure they are paid because they are also doing giveaway $100 gift cards as well!!! Everything seems like a huge ad campaign now watching youtube.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## YEANETT

CrazyCool01 said:


> I follow sophie shohet, maria draganova, Romina Rose May (she vlogs  new collection) , sasa zoe, mel in melbourne - previous posts might have few more recommendations



I follow all these ladies except Romina Rose. I really like Sasa she is very kind and I hope she doesn’t change later as her channel grows. I don’t like hellocatwalk and I don’t even know why lol. I have heard from ladies here saying she is a reseller or personal shopper ?


----------



## YEANETT

platanoparty said:


> I'm curious if between the price increases (not just Chanel but many companies) and the recent scandal around Tamara if luxury youtubers will die down a bit. I'm not sure the latter will really affect things long term, I recall there being some speculation when Kim Kardashian dealt with her robbery as well but she went back to business as usual.
> 
> I did find it interesting how many youtubers were making videos about that this week. I didn't watch many but I have felt like recently the videos I see listed are always saying the same thing. "Tired of quality issues? Buy these! (probably sponsored cheaper bags)" "How to be safe and buy luxe!" "Price increases and why it's not a bag thing!" (always stated by people who have an extensive or complete collection lol)
> 
> I used to really liked Isabelle's style and I do appreciate her curation videos for other bag collectors, but I feel she has gone back and forth too much on being complete with her collection and buying tons of random stuff. To each their own, but I do feel weird about that given the past year created an entire market of resellers taking over. I recently discovered the Real Shakeen and her videos tend to be long, but they're casual and not over produced so they are nice when doing chores or cooking.


I like Isabelle’s style too specially the curating videos helping other ladies. I think she, just like many others (Amy, Kat, Maria D etc) have gone suddenly crazy to try and score a B or a K. In the mean time, they find themselves buying just random items maybe to make videos ‍♀️  lol. I was happy to see Amy and Isabelle still found their love back for Chanel and they both bought gray bags. I like Jasleen (The real Shakeen) she is super nice.


----------



## YEANETT

glendaPLEASE said:


> Amelia Rose's Closet and Carol Chan are two new favorites for me as well!
> Still LOVE Dayle's Addiction as well.
> 
> Caitlin P. and Cassie, and Emma also remain super entertaining for me.
> 
> I'm lukewarm on Alyssa Lenore, though I'm not sure why. I think I knew too many mean girls like her (not saying she's mean, but she has a vibe that reminds me of the bullies I knew growing up) growing up and I have trauma, so watching her is triggering for me.
> 
> Chase Amie , Lv Lover CC , and Mel and Melbourne make me uncomfortable because I look at their bag collecting and I think to myself, "oh my god! hoarder, I am looking at someone with a mental health issue (either an addiction to shopping, to handbags, or to making youtube videos, I'm not sure which, maybe all three, but it's kind of alarming...no one needs this much stuff in their lives, please do some other content other than shopping, please, for your own sake and for mine! Tell me about the wear and tear on your bags something, how you style them, how you use them, when and for what functions, how they travel, etc... jeez.)" TBH, Isabelle's style is getting there for me, too. She sold a bunch of stuff in early 2020, but now it's all hauls and unboxings again, and it's like... okay, calm down.
> 
> I agree with a lot of what others have said about Colorful Noir. I can only take so much moralistic money-saving blather when I'm here on lux youtube to watch someone else talk about bags so I can live vicariously through them.


I am not picking on you Glenda  I promise It’s just that reading your comment and the other ladies here, it’s funny how you all feel about Mel, Charis and Chase Amie, made me think how interesting that we all see things so differently. I see their collections, probably the same as seeing Tiffany’s from TRHOD, or Kim K, or any other person that loves and enjoys handbags and shoes lol. 

I agree about Alyssa... I used to like her a lot, not even her context on IG anymore:/

 agree about Colorful Noir, omg it bothered me when she first started changing her channel direction, I felt she was always attacking Chanel (Chanel is not worth $, quality issues, don’t but Chanel ) you don’t like the brand, we get it, that’s perfectly fine... pls move on!

I follow also all the other you tubers


----------



## YEANETT

x_shirley said:


> I recent found je.suis.lou and find her very sweet and honest. Also, I think we have the same opinion on most of things she has touched on.


I love her too, she is really sweet. Also luxonomy


----------



## Purrsey

When colourful noir first came out, I commented in her earlier video that she is a breath of fresh air. Now when her videos appear in my feed, I totally skip them as I already get it on her messages. No longer feel fresh nor interesting that's worth my time. 

I now enjoy "Shorts" YouTube videos. Straight to the point and then I get on with my life.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I don’t understand the massive hoarding/compulsive shopping that comes with the massive hauls. It just seems so completely wasteful and out of touch. I particularly can’t stand the ones that advertise/brag how $$$ the haul is in the title. Recently one of the Youtubers mentioned on her stories on Instagram that she buys stuff and then sells/donates them as she is literally just unboxing and showing people as part of her job. I find that incredibly wasteful.

My favorite Youtuber that nobody has mentioned yet is Black and Gold Style. She mainly does fine jewelry (VCA, Cartier, some Bulgari vlogs) and Chanel bags. I like her the best because she feels very authentic and although she buys, she is very curated and purposeful about her choices.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

Purrsey said:


> When colourful noir first came out, I commented in her earlier video that she is a breath of fresh air. Now when her videos appear in my feed, I totally skip them as I already get it on her messages. No longer feel fresh nor interesting that's worth my time.
> 
> I now enjoy "Shorts" YouTube videos. Straight to the point and then I get on with my life.



She was great for me last year when I needed a voice of reason to snap me out of a new bag obsession I’d get when I was bored in lockdown.

I’m thankful for her lessons and messages through her videos but it’s become so repetitive that, to me, it seemed like she switched from over-spending to over-saving. It was like just two extremes.

I unsubscribed but I would go back to some of her older videos when I need to listen to good advice to keep me grounded.


----------



## chinadoll.usa

nycmamaofone said:


> I don’t understand the massive hoarding/compulsive shopping that comes with the massive hauls. It just seems so completely wasteful and out of touch. I particularly can’t stand the ones that advertise/brag how $$$ the haul is in the title. Recently one of the Youtubers mentioned on her stories on Instagram that she buys stuff and then sells/donates them as she is literally just unboxing and showing people as part of her job. I find that incredibly wasteful.
> 
> My favorite Youtuber that nobody has mentioned yet is Black and Gold Style. She mainly does fine jewelry (VCA, Cartier, some Bulgari vlogs) and Chanel bags. I like her the best because she feels very authentic and although she buys, she is very curated and purposeful about her choices.



I remember one YouTuber mentioning on her IG stories a few years back wondering why others would put "$XXXXX Haul" in the title as she found it strange/odd and wouldn't personally do that. Then, this year on her recent haul video, she put "My $XXXXX Haul" in the title. I'd thought about asking her in private out of curiosity , then I went "Nah, she doesn't owe me an explanation," and actually enjoyed the video, Lol  My impression on this kind of eye-catching title video is that it's just to attract the attention and encourage the audience to click on the video to get views, not to brag.

Black and Gold Style is also one of my favorite YouTubers. Her collection is just beautiful!


----------



## Clb09

nycmamaofone said:


> I don’t understand the massive hoarding/compulsive shopping that comes with the massive hauls. It just seems so completely wasteful and out of touch. I particularly can’t stand the ones that advertise/brag how $$$ the haul is in the title. Recently one of the Youtubers mentioned on her stories on Instagram that she buys stuff and then sells/donates them as she is literally just unboxing and showing people as part of her job. I find that incredibly wasteful.
> 
> My favorite Youtuber that nobody has mentioned yet is Black and Gold Style. She mainly does fine jewelry (VCA, Cartier, some Bulgari vlogs) and Chanel bags. I like her the best because she feels very authentic and although she buys, she is very curated and purposeful about her choices.



Agree! Shea Whitney is one of them, doing Target, Amazon, Walmart hauls all the time because she's their ambassador, I think. She mentions she does donate the items out.

To me, I just find it tough to think that every season (spring, summer, fall, winter), they keep buying clothes ...where do they all store them or use them. Do they throw/donate it out only after 1 season? That's so wasteful and definitely we feed into the landfill, no doubt.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Clb09 said:


> Agree! Shea Whitney is one of them, doing Target, Amazon, Walmart hauls all the time because she's their ambassador, I think. She mentions she does donate the items out.
> 
> To me, I just find it tough to think that every season (spring, summer, fall, winter), they keep buying clothes ...where do they all store them or use them. Do they throw/donate it out only after 1 season? That's so wasteful and definitely we feed into the landfill, no doubt.


Agree. And I used to like Shea when she was a smaller Youtuber but now I find her incredibly annoying. Her personality seemed to triple once she got more popular.


----------



## Clb09

nycmamaofone said:


> Agree. And I used to like Shea when she was a smaller Youtuber but now I find her incredibly annoying. Her personality seemed to triple once she got more popular.



Totally agree on this about her personality! Feels not as genuine because it's as if she's forcing the extrovert out.


----------



## Purrsey

nycmamaofone said:


> I don’t understand the massive hoarding/compulsive shopping that comes with the massive hauls. It just seems so completely wasteful and out of touch. I particularly can’t stand the ones that advertise/brag how $$$ the haul is in the title. Recently one of the Youtubers mentioned on her stories on Instagram that she buys stuff and then sells/donates them as she is literally just unboxing and showing people as part of her job. I find that incredibly wasteful.
> 
> My favorite Youtuber that nobody has mentioned yet is Black and Gold Style. She mainly does fine jewelry (VCA, Cartier, some Bulgari vlogs) and Chanel bags. I like her the best because she feels very authentic and although she buys, she is very curated and purposeful about her choices.



Black & Gold Style resides in my country - so in some content i can relate.  Yes i think she is not too commercial and pretty level headed.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Purrsey said:


> Black & Gold Style resides in my country - so in some content i can relate.  Yes i think she is not too commercial and pretty level headed.


Her collection is mainly classic flaps.. which she says is the only bag she loves and i appreciate that she is being real and not buying stuff just to return/sell.

and recently she has paused buying bags and is concentrating on jewellery!


----------



## sydsunshine

Haha I’m also very envious of Black and Gold’s Chanel collection. Beautiful capable lady who buys the bags by herself!


----------



## luxsal

sydsunshine said:


> Haha I’m also very envious of Black and Gold’s Chanel collection. Beautiful capable lady who buys the bags by herself!


Her collection is one of the best I know! She is also very sweet. I have interacted with her a few times on Instagram and she always responds back nicely. Her videos are also helpful.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## YEANETT

nycmamaofone said:


> Agree. And I used to like Shea when she was a smaller Youtuber but now I find her incredibly annoying. Her personality seemed to triple once she got more popular.


I used to love Shea as well, her taste/love for luxury and channel direction has changed so I don’t feel connected with her anymore. I see her happy so I am glad for her.


----------



## Kein Engel

I watch handbag videos as on YT as a way to relax. I can’t go out much as I’m waiting for a hip replacement.
I used to like Caitlin P but she had an epithany during lockdown and now I feel like I’m being preached at. I’ve gone off Chase Amie and Mel in Melbourne because of all the sponsored content. Sophie Shohet is ok. I like Maria D and Je Suis Lou but I don’t know how they afford everything. Cassie Thorpe is my absolute favourite and I think Romina Rose May is sweet but a bit too obsessed with Bulgari. Dayle’s Addiction is relatable. I like Emma Anders but she doesn’t post much.


----------



## CrazyCool01

I watched this fellow Aussie youtuber’s take on price increase and thought of sharing -


----------



## am1ly

Colorful noir

I used to love her content about minimalistic luxury but always think that's a bit weird to hear from someone who owns bags in the highest range of each brand like Birkin, Kelly 25, CF Chanel, CDC bracelet, Van Cleef and Arpels necklace, etc. It's like she has every perfect item in her collection and tells others not to own them. 

I'm building my collection so I skip all her videos lately. Furthermore, it has become redundant and confusing for the audience. I think she should think about finding a new direction for her channel: Going towards something more intellectual or staying with the luxury content?


----------



## am1ly

CrazyCool01 said:


> Am not sure about what they are going to offer, looks like they will discuss some private topics with membership group and even answer their questions first . They will reveal More informatiom in upcoming video
> ..
> Please watch first few minutes of this video



I like their live chat videos but not sure if I'm ready to pay for them. It seems like we still have 2 out of 4 per week that we can watch for free.
When it turns to be more business, I understand but still feel like everything may not go in the same way we used to appreciate.


----------



## nycmamaofone

am1ly said:


> Colorful noir
> 
> I used to love her content about minimalistic luxury but always think that's a bit weird to hear from someone who owns bags in the highest range of each brand like Birkin, Kelly 25, CF Chanel, CDC bracelet, Van Cleef and Arpels necklace, etc. It's like she has every perfect item in her collection and tells others not to own them.
> 
> I'm building my collection so I skip all her videos lately. Furthermore, it has become redundant and confusing for the audience. I think she should think about finding a new direction for her channel: Going towards something more intellectual or staying with the luxury content?


I agree that she is at a crossroads for her channel. I was a little put off by her latest video that was essentially an ad disguised as a shopping haul…put a bad taste in my mouth as it seems to contradict her previous videos.

Also there was one video that Super Dacob commented on and I agree with his viewpoint. She said that money was “locked in” her bags and was upset she lost money on luxury items when she sold them. Well, if you used the items you are not really losing money. It’s great if you can recoup some of your money when you sell luxury items but honestly, it is a product that is meant to be used. Most people sell their items at a loss, and I have issue with this mentality because it’s a bit deceitful as regular folks (without YouTube channels) then think they should be able to make money on used items when in reality that is very rare. Ok, rant over.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I admit I watch youtubers to unwind and while I eat my meals, but I do have some major issues with them. First, I’ve never gotten the appeal of unboxings. Obviously they’re super popular, but watching someone take a bag out of the box and packaging all slowly? Why is that entertaining? Just show the bag! Also, for me it’s never been just the bag alone that makes a bag attractive, but how people WEAR the bag. And most videos are people just showing bags but not how they actually style and wear them. A bag is nothing special until someone wears it and incorporates it into their life. And honestly, a lot of the youtubers I see who post a picture of them with their bags have bad or meh style. I’ve said it before, but just because you have $ to throw down on expensive items does not mean you automatically look good and are stylish.

also I am soooo sick of the word “curate”. It was a word no one used until like 5 years ago and now it’s everywhere trying to sound like everyone is being all mindful about their purchases when really everyone is still just consuming consuming consuming. Consume, sell, consume consume. It’s a culture of massive consumption fueled by social media and YouTube making people feel like they don’t have enough and aren’t enough.

I still watch YouTube videos though, but luckily know better than to get sucked into that expensive wasteful consumption cycle.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Also I see hello catwalk with her birkin and I know that’s a holy grail bag but it doesn’t look anything special on her for how much it costs, just like the Fendi peekaboo on her is also just ok. Doesn’t make me want either bag at all. I prefer youtubers like Karenbritchick who only has like two Chanel bags and a couple Kellys but looks sooo good when she wears them.


----------



## Clb09

am1ly said:


> I like their live chat videos but not sure if I'm ready to pay for them. It seems like we still have 2 out of 4 per week that we can watch for free.
> When it turns to be more business, I understand but still feel like everything may not go in the same way we used to appreciate.



Youtube was once a place where people do videos because it's a fun thing for them to do/hobby and share with the world. Now it seems like every video is about money making (insert sponsored content). I get it that it's becoming a platform for marketing purposes; however, every video I see now it feels like a giant ad campaign. 

Also I guess for those who are purely doing youtube for money, I guess youtube's revenue generating model for these influencers have gone down significantly and so they have to use other means like patreon, twitch, etc to generate revenue. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is, they all once started youtube as a hobby and now they're all using it as their full time job and some are good at acknowledging it and some just continue on as if the viewers aren't aware.... 

end rant.


----------



## CrazyCool01

am1ly said:


> I like their live chat videos but not sure if I'm ready to pay for them. It seems like we still have 2 out of 4 per week that we can watch for free.
> When it turns to be more business, I understand but still feel like everything may not go in the same way we used to appreciate.


100% agreed, i appreciate their live talk videos but not ready to pay for them !


----------



## Leah_85

daisychainz said:


> I used to watch Chase Amie a lot but I just can't stand most of these YT women any longer. They have large bag collections but they are not buying for enjoyment but just advertising and clicks. I never really see them using their bags but just unboxing and unboxing and never really using their stuff. Too many seem like bored housewives. I just do the YT search bar and search for what bag(s) I want to see and just randomly watch people, it is soooo much better b/c I see smaller YouTubers that way and they are more authentic. And I just cannot with Senreve - they are under contract to pretend its amazing.



This is so true!.. I find the smaller channels to be more authentic than than the bigger ones. People with a smaller collection of handbags tend to be the people i watch because they give accurate reviews on bags


----------



## Leah_85

Clb09 said:


> Youtube was once a place where people do videos because it's a fun thing for them to do/hobby and share with the world. Now it seems like every video is about money making (insert sponsored content). I get it that it's becoming a platform for marketing purposes; however, every video I see now it feels like a giant ad campaign.
> 
> Also I guess for those who are purely doing youtube for money, I guess youtube's revenue generating model for these influencers have gone down significantly and so they have to use other means like patreon, twitch, etc to generate revenue.
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is, they all once started youtube as a hobby and now they're all using it as their full time job and some are good at acknowledging it and some just continue on as if the viewers aren't aware....
> 
> end rant.


The ads!!!!...I CANNOT STAND THE ADS THROUGHOUT THE VIDEOS!!!!!!...LET ME WATCH IN PEACE!! Put one at the beginning if you must. But don't have your video filled with adverts!! I appreciate the people with no Ads on their videos


----------



## Ghettoe

am1ly said:


> Colorful noir
> 
> I used to love her content about minimalistic luxury but always think that's a bit weird to hear from someone who owns bags in the highest range of each brand like Birkin, Kelly 25, CF Chanel, CDC bracelet, Van Cleef and Arpels necklace, etc. It's like she has every perfect item in her collection and tells others not to own them.
> 
> I'm building my collection so I skip all her videos lately. Furthermore, it has become redundant and confusing for the audience. I think she should think about finding a new direction for her channel: Going towards something more intellectual or staying with the luxury content?



I don’t watch much luxury YouTube but actually like her videos because it’s super rare to find people who are “mindful” about luxury. Most youtubers have a vast collection and almost all have “things I regret purchasing“ videos. I guess she had an epiphany some time that these regrets add up to thousands of dollars spent on something that you never use. She’s also done videos on plenty of items that she’s sold. I found her looking for luxury minimalist videos as this is what I favor. It’s nice to have someone in this space who isn’t all about hauling.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Je suis Lou whose videos I do enjoy, just got a kelly and a picotin and says she has another Chanel bag to reveal next week. She must definitely be making $$$ on YouTube because no way at 24 could I afford thousands and thousands of dollars in bags alone each month. I still can’t! Haha


----------



## CrazyCool01

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Je suis Lou whose videos I do enjoy, just got a kelly and a picotin and says she has another Chanel bag to reveal next week. She must definitely be making $$$ on YouTube because no way at 24 could I afford thousands and thousands of dollars in bags alone each month. I still can’t! Haha


Her family is rich as far as i know but she is really down to earth as far as i see !


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## Purrsey

CrazyCool01 said:


> Her family is rich as far as i know but she is really down to earth as far as i see !


That's the feeling she gives me too. 

Her collection may look "excessive" compared to most of us but I feel she has the means to upkeep her hobby.

I don't really watch all her videos but her recent 5-bags-you-actually-need is nicely delivered. She is pretty mature compared to most of her age-counterparts.


----------



## EpiFanatic

doni said:


> Wenwen Stokes. She has a quirky taste, no sponsored content, and a sizeable Chanel collection that is not the usual suspects.



YES!  She is so fun, and original.  I love her thrift finds in all the designers, and she just rocks the craziest colors and patterns.  She is uniquely herself, and has the sweetest disposition.  Love her.  And she inspires me to take some risks and appreciate some more out-there items.


----------



## missconvy

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Je suis Lou whose videos I do enjoy, just got a kelly and a picotin and says she has another Chanel bag to reveal next week. She must definitely be making $$$ on YouTube because no way at 24 could I afford thousands and thousands of dollars in bags alone each month. I still can’t! Haha


She has full time job in addition to the YouTube money. And the picotin was a gift from Luxury Promise. She discusses these in her last few videos


----------



## linhtp411

I started watching luxury videos with *hollyanneerae*. Omg I thought she had so many Chanel bags. I dont watch her anymore because she seems to vlog more, not many good reviews of Chanel.

Then *Chase Amie*, but she’s boring now. Always a Nordstrom haul with skinny jeans and skirts. I also feel like she buys just to buy, just to make a video. She keeps saying her country is in lockdown but she keeps buying more and more clothes and handbags. It doesnt make sense. So I stopped watching her.

I stopped Watching *Melinmelbourne* as well, too many sponsored videos and it makes me feel bad not being able to buy that many.

Currently, my favorites are *Carol Chan, je sui lou,Fashionablyamy, KatL, Minks4all, Isabellestyle, and Sophie Shohet*. They’re honest and more down to earth. But I am getting tired of je sui lou with so many Hermes unboxings lately. I feel like she’s not being  honest. Come on, how many college students can save up and keep buying Birkins or Cartier in a short time? I understand she had to sell her Chanel bags to fund a birkin but a birkin, a kelly and cartier and some other items within not even a year? I think her family is loaded and she should have been honest about getting financial help from family. It’s ok to tell the audience that her family pays for this and that so she can save up and buy a bag, that’d make more sense.

and please don’t let me start with ShaeWhitney


----------



## nycmamaofone

linhtp411 said:


> I started watching luxury videos with *hollyanneerae*. Omg I thought she had so many Chanel bags. I dont watch her anymore because she seems to vlog more, not many good reviews of Chanel.
> 
> Then *Chase Amie*, but she’s boring now. Always a Nordstrom haul with skinny jeans and skirts. I also feel like she buys just to buy, just to make a video. She keeps saying her country is in lockdown but she keeps buying more and more clothes and handbags. It doesnt make sense. So I stopped watching her.
> 
> I stopped Watching *Melinmelbourne* as well, too many sponsored videos and it makes me feel bad not being able to buy that many.
> 
> Currently, my favorites are *Carol Chan, je sui lou,Fashionablyamy, KatL, Minks4all, Isabellestyle, and Sophie Shohet*. They’re honest and more down to earth. But I am getting tired of je sui lou with so many Hermes unboxings lately. I feel like she’s not being  honest. Come on, how many college students can save up and keep buying Birkins or Cartier in a short time? I understand she had to sell her Chanel bags to fund a birkin but a birkin, a kelly and cartier and some other items within not even a year? I think her family is loaded and she should have been honest about getting financial help from family. It’s ok to tell the audience that her family pays for this and that so she can save up and buy a bag, that’d make more sense.
> 
> and please don’t let me start with ShaeWhitney


Please get started on Shea. Would love to hear your thoughts .


----------



## linhtp411

nycmamaofone said:


> Please get started on Shea. Would love to hear your thoughts .


Shae is very pretty and fun, but most of the time I find her being overexcited for no reasons, like she always jumps and unnecessarily moves hands and body in many directions lol. I really enjoyed her past videos when she reviewed handbags, but now it's all Amazon and Walmart...lol...I like Amazon but I used to do reviews for them, I know how they work. It's all sponsorship, free items, fake reviews to promote sales..That's why I don't buy from Amazon anymore. Also, if you think about it, her family is well off, she lives in a big house and owns a plane lol and many designer items, why would she shop at Walmart unless it's sponsored? I understand Youtubers have to somehow make money because it's their job but the audience is tired of watching too many sponsored videos in a row, too.

Other than that, I really enjoy watching Mink's Monday and the Luxury live show from Amy and Kat L, they're very funny and down to earth. I feel like I can always ask them questions and get an honest answer from them. I hope Minnie will continue her Mink's Monday. It's the only thing I look forward to on Mondays


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

CrazyCool01 said:


> Her family is rich as far as i know but she is really down to earth as far as i see !





missconvy said:


> She has full time job in addition to the YouTube money. And the picotin was a gift from Luxury Promise. She discusses these in her last few videos



Yeah I don’t mean anything bad about her, but buying 3 bags in like a month’s time, one being a kelly, another a picotin, and a Chanel bag is still a lot. I didn’t know the picotin was gifted, that makes sense. I still watch her videos but still have to say she must be making a lot from YouTube in order to afford all that at 24. I worked full time ever since I was 22 and my parents didn’t help me, and not until my late 20s could I afford just one vintage Chanel bag, let alone a new bag every month or every other week that is several thousands of dollars. There’s nothing wrong with that, I’m just making an observation. Most 24 year olds or even 50 year olds cannot buy the way she does.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Yeah I don’t mean anything bad about her, but buying 3 bags in like a month’s time, one being a kelly, another a picotin, and a Chanel bag is still a lot. I didn’t know the picotin was gifted, that makes sense. I still watch her videos but still have to say she must be making a lot from YouTube in order to afford all that at 24. I worked full time ever since I was 22 and my parents didn’t help me, and not until my late 20s could I afford just one vintage Chanel bag, let alone a new bag every month or every other week that is several thousands of dollars. There’s nothing wrong with that, I’m just making an observation. Most 24 year olds or even 50 year olds cannot buy the way she does.


Yes, I totally agree with this. She also sails, which is a very, very expensive hobby. She says she doesn’t accept money from her family anymore but I find it hard to believe.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Barbiebird said:


> Are there any tall/plus size YouTubers (or even Instagramers) that are into luxury at all? I love je suis lou and Sophie Shohet. I would appreciate seeing my own body type too





I love her videos! I'm a size 16, so it's tough to find other plus size lux youtubers for modshots.


----------



## mdlchic77

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Also I see hello catwalk with her birkin and I know that’s a holy grail bag but it doesn’t look anything special on her for how much it costs, just like the Fendi peekaboo on her is also just ok. Doesn’t make me want either bag at all. I prefer youtubers like Karenbritchick who only has like two Chanel bags and a couple Kellys but looks sooo good when she wears them.


Ditto !! I LOVE Karenbritchick!!


----------



## Barbiebird

monet_notthepainter said:


> I love her videos! I'm a size 16, so it's tough to find other plus size lux youtubers for modshots.



Oh thank you so much! Will check her out ASAP!


----------



## Barbiebird

M1182 said:


> Yes I agree, it is difficult to judge how everything will look when the  YT don't have the same body type. I know you should be able to wear any type of bag, regardless of size, but it does help to see the bags on different body type. For example, the Jumbo looks huge on most of the petite YT. However it doesn't look huge on my frame ,there are some Pocketandbows , melikeetoo, fashion's playground. Not sure how tall they are but they are plus size. I don't watch them consistently or any YT for that matter, so I am not sure how much content they have on luxury goods etc.


Exactly! Thx so much for the recommendations ❤️


----------



## CrazyCool01

Okay is anyone super annoyed with “Super Dacob” - he has no content of his own .. just making reaction videos especially purseonfleek .. what is with the constant picking .. just for views ?

he is no different .. selling his merch like cups and t shirts !

youtubers have become crazy !


----------



## cherriefairy

CrazyCool01 said:


> Okay is anyone super annoyed with “Super Dacob” - he has no content of his own .. just making reaction videos especially purseonfleek .. what is with the constant picking .. just for views ?
> 
> he is no different .. selling his merch like cups and t shirts !
> 
> youtubers have become crazy !


Agreed. I first found his account via his reaction video to purseonfleek and I honestly couldn’t get through the first 10 mins. His content isn’t even funny, just really boring and try hard, and his videos are unreasonably long (50 mins?!).


----------



## pinkorchid20

CrazyCool01 said:


> Okay is anyone super annoyed with “Super Dacob” - he has no content of his own .. just making reaction videos especially purseonfleek .. what is with the constant picking .. just for views ?
> 
> he is no different .. selling his merch like cups and t shirts !
> 
> youtubers have become crazy !


He has a pretty extensive knowledge on fashion, history and Chanel in particular which I found enjoyable and interesting to watch from time to time. But I agree, his reaction and drama videos made me unsubscribe last month. I wish he would mix in more of his unconventional and educational content as he used to.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## amna72

CrazyCool01 said:


> Okay is anyone super annoyed with “Super Dacob” - he has no content of his own .. just making reaction videos especially purseonfleek .. what is with the constant picking .. just for views ?
> 
> he is no different .. selling his merch like cups and t shirts !
> 
> youtubers have become crazy !



I am indeed! 

I discovered him, watched a few good videos, till he started collecting his views based on other people stories. I find him worse than any old gossip lady who spends her life living the lives of other people.

He made me even like Mel from Pursonfleek, because all those views are actually hers!


----------



## inverved

There a Sydney-based YouTuber by the name of ShareALive, who sometimes does vlogs in the changing rooms of Chanel at Bondi. I find the whole thing a unique concept, but they seem to pull in decent views for her channel.


----------



## Lulumelons

CrazyCool01 said:


> Okay is anyone super annoyed with “Super Dacob” - he has no content of his own .. just making reaction videos especially purseonfleek .. what is with the constant picking .. just for views ?
> 
> he is no different .. selling his merch like cups and t shirts !
> 
> youtubers have become crazy !



OMG yes! At first I liked his bag reviews but then he started to sound soooo patronising like we're dumb. Please it's just chanel not a religion. Then I found his videos super long and windy. It's like he stopped buying chanel and just try to make some content by gossiping. Pity, because he's quite handsome and at first was so likeable.


----------



## Leah_85

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Yeah I don’t mean anything bad about her, but buying 3 bags in like a month’s time, one being a kelly, another a picotin, and a Chanel bag is still a lot. I didn’t know the picotin was gifted, that makes sense. I still watch her videos but still have to say she must be making a lot from YouTube in order to afford all that at 24. I worked full time ever since I was 22 and my parents didn’t help me, and not until my late 20s could I afford just one vintage Chanel bag, let alone a new bag every month or every other week that is several thousands of dollars. There’s nothing wrong with that, I’m just making an observation. Most 24 year olds or even 50 year olds cannot buy the way she does.


Youtube is full of smoking mirrors, one of my friends is a youtuber/influencer and what he portrays on social media vs the way he is in real life are 2 completely different things, thats why i struggle to believe what they say. In the nicest way possible, she isn't going to admit to accepting money from her family even if she was because then it completely takes away the whole 'down to earth' aspect she's trying to portray. Supposedly working not 1 but 2 jobs, plus youtube?...And still having time to edit which in its self i'm told is such a long tedious process. The bags she's buying are not cheap, nor is the jewelry... So it's a little difficult to believe her. But thats just my thoughts and impression on things


----------



## sjofaye

Leah_85 said:


> Youtube is full of smoking mirrors, one of my friends is a youtuber/influencer and what he portrays on social media vs the way he is in real life are 2 completely different things, thats why i struggle to believe what they say. In the nicest way possible, she isn't going to admit to accepting money from her family even if she was because then it completely takes away the whole 'down to earth' aspect she's trying to portray. Supposedly working not 1 but 2 jobs, plus youtube?...And still having time to edit which in its self i'm told is such a long tedious process. The bags she's buying are not cheap, nor is the jewelry... So it's a little difficult to believe her. But thats just my thoughts and impression on things


I agree with what you said..
She did say in a more recent video that she comes from a wealthy family and her family used to buy her bags or she used the family money to do so (I forgot exactly what she said), but she is no longer receiving any help. Whether that is true or not who knows but I assume if that is the case she probably sells the bags her family got her when she wants to fund new purchase. Without going into detail of her family problems she could have disclosed that from the start instead of leading people on to believe that she is buying all of these on her own while doing youtube, working multiple jobs and going to school. 

This is my issue with a lot of youtubers nowadays. Everyone is so focused on trying to portray themselves as self-made to afford these bags. I can care less if you are making six digits yourself, using your family money, getting gifts from PR/wealthy significant other, or even saving up while working at McDonalds. I enjoy watching it regardless of how they funded the bag as long as they are honest about it. I don't mind if they don't mention how they afforded the purchase either as long as they're not trying to create this false image of themselves because that just makes me not believe what they say at all. This is also one of the reasons why I can't get into the bags that influencers were pushing like crazy such as senreve.


----------



## MissyBeautie

sjofaye said:


> I agree with what you said..
> She did say in a more recent video that she comes from a wealthy family and her family used to buy her bags or she used the family money to do so (I forgot exactly what she said), but she is no longer receiving any help. Whether that is true or not who knows but I assume if that is the case she probably sells the bags her family got her when she wants to fund new purchase. Without going into detail of her family problems she could have disclosed that from the start instead of leading people on to believe that she is buying all of these on her own while doing youtube, working multiple jobs and going to school.
> 
> This is my issue with a lot of youtubers nowadays. Everyone is so focused on trying to portray themselves as self-made to afford these bags. I can care less if you are making six digits yourself, using your family money, getting gifts from PR/wealthy significant other, or even saving up while working at McDonalds. I enjoy watching it regardless of how they funded the bag as long as they are honest about it. I don't mind if they don't mention how they afforded the purchase either as long as they're not trying to create this false image of themselves because that just makes me not believe what they say at all. This is also one of the reasons why I can't get into the bags that influencers were pushing like crazy such as senreve.


Honestly I don’t get how those Youtubers can afford to buy the Chanel or Hermès bags every other week.  Let’s be honest, even a six-digit salary wouldn’t suffice that buying habit.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I make 6 figs, and well into the 6 figures, and I’m in my 30s and single. I live in LA which is an expensive city to live in, but I have minimal bills. I still could not afford a Chanel or Hermès bag every other week. And I wouldn’t want to, because are you even enjoying and using your bags if you get a new one every week? It’s just conspicuous consumption.

I don’t like that a lot of youtubers say they work full time and that is how they can afford $10k+ in bags a month. Many people make big salaries, work full time, save, etc and still cannot afford $10k+/mo on bags. It’s obviously family or husband money, crazy YouTube/social media earnings, or debt. It is so unrealistic and can make people who don’t know better feel bad about their own situation because they cannot buy a Chanel bag every month even though they work full time.

I wish there was a shift in our culture to more of enjoying what you have instead of focusing on what you don’t.


----------



## streetpathology

Ya'll, Super Dacob analyzed and dissected Je Suis Lou's "Five Luxury Bag You'll Need" video and her fans were livid. She also commented since he tagged her in the video.


----------



## Elle07

streetpathology said:


> Ya'll, Super Dacob analyzed and dissected Je Suis Lou's "Five Luxury Bag You'll Need" video and her fans were livid. She also commented since he tagged her in the video.
> 
> View attachment 5157721



I'm pretty neutral about Lou, but wow, Dacob needs to come up with original ideas for content instead of doing catty/mean spirited reaction videos to get views.


----------



## nycmamaofone

streetpathology said:


> Ya'll, Super Dacob analyzed and dissected Je Suis Lou's "Five Luxury Bag You'll Need" video and her fans were livid. She also commented since he tagged her in the video.
> 
> View attachment 5157721


I watched both videos and boy, she does come off as tone-deaf. I kinda have to agree with Dacob here.


----------



## Purrsey

I only heard about Dacob after purseobfleek saga. After that I just don't have the patience to watch a 45-min video in YouTube.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

CrazyCool01 said:


> Okay is anyone super annoyed with “Super Dacob” - he has no content of his own .. just making reaction videos especially purseonfleek .. what is with the constant picking .. just for views ?
> 
> he is no different .. selling his merch like cups and t shirts !
> 
> youtubers have become crazy !


He does get annoying, but he can be really informative.

When he spoke on the purseonfleek drama, he’s stated some important pints and gave details on her horrid behavior towards SAs (one being when she saw another customer whining like a child and pestering an SA for a Birkin and she thought that was a good idea to copy that behavior… this woman, this mother saw nothing wrong with that) … I was curious to know details of that drama but didn’t wanna contribute to purseonfleek’s YouTube views. So he did well in that aspect for me.


----------



## cherriefairy

I haven’t watched Dacob’s video but I did watch Lou’s and her bag type recommendations seem to be the same as every other luxury YouTuber? E.g. one for evenings, one for travel / work etc. Nothing about her recommendations seemed tone deaf to me  - could you please elaborate?

*****
Also I just recently discovered Zuzkainstyle, whilst she doesn’t only collect Chanel, she has a really nice collection, particularly of coco handles.



nycmamaofone said:


> I watched both videos and boy, she does come off as tone-deaf. I kinda have to agree with Dacob here.


----------



## nycmamaofone

cherriefairy said:


> I haven’t watched Dacob’s video but I did watch Lou’s and her bag type recommendations seem to be the same as every other luxury YouTuber? E.g. one for evenings, one for travel / work etc. Nothing about her recommendations seemed tone deaf to me  - could you please elaborate?
> 
> *****
> Also I just recently discovered Zuzkainstyle, whilst she doesn’t only collect Chanel, she has a really nice collection, particularly of coco handles.


She said to go for the holy grail bag first, as if many people starting out are able to buy a Birkin (plus, you’d have to spend to be offered the Birkin) or a Chanel flap. If you are a young 20-something, I think it’s irresponsible to spend $10k if you don’t have the means. The comment about buying your holy grail only applies if you have the funds. She also said her vintage Chanel lambskin is her throw-away, everyday bag since it’s so old. She also mentioned that her “cheap” evening bag is a YSL and that as an alternative to that one, she recommended a Chanel flap (which is not an inexpensive evening bag option). Lastly, she wanted to buy a Chanel Deauville to carry her Birkin in while traveling (so she wanted to buy a 4K bag to carry her $10k bag in).

My issue is the assumption we all have money to burn and that this is no big deal. While I am old enough to see this isn’t reality for most people, I worry about her followers who think it’s important to spend $$$ without caring first about financial priorities like saving, investing, etc. I’m not sure who her main followers are (young kids starting out or older people), but I just think this advice can be harmful without caveats. Other people have posted that they make six figures and cannot maintain that level of spending, and I agree (in the same boat). The average 24-year old is just not making the money to be able to buy like she does. And the idea that if you are just hard-working means you should be able to afford a Birkin is laughable.


----------



## honey52

CrazyCool01 said:


> Why is everyone turning  youtube videos into business !
> If anyone is following fashionablyamy and katl .. they do live streams and now they are planning to create a membership based streaming service .. (looks like there are different levels of membership!!)
> 
> also soo many resellers (like redeluxe)  on youtube showcasing and selling bags ..
> Am i the one finding this odd!?


 
guys, it’s like only fans but not porn LOL


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## lallybelle

Of course it's likely most younger people will not have the means, but she is speaking about the realm of luxury goods.The video was what LUX bags would/should  you get, not what are the best affordable options.

Anyway, his channel recently came through my "suggestions" and it really does seem, whether he has the knowledge of brands, etc, he has chosen just to talk about other Youtube creators ALL.THE.TIME. now.


----------



## kathykim

linhtp411 said:


> I started watching luxury videos with *hollyanneerae*. Omg I thought she had so many Chanel bags. I dont watch her anymore because she seems to vlog more, not many good reviews of Chanel.
> 
> Then *Chase Amie*, but she’s boring now. Always a Nordstrom haul with skinny jeans and skirts. I also feel like she buys just to buy, just to make a video. She keeps saying her country is in lockdown but she keeps buying more and more clothes and handbags. It doesnt make sense. So I stopped watching her.
> 
> I stopped Watching *Melinmelbourne* as well, too many sponsored videos and it makes me feel bad not being able to buy that many.
> 
> Currently, my favorites are *Carol Chan, je sui lou,Fashionablyamy, KatL, Minks4all, Isabellestyle, and Sophie Shohet*. They’re honest and more down to earth. But I am getting tired of je sui lou with so many Hermes unboxings lately. I feel like she’s not being  honest. Come on, how many college students can save up and keep buying Birkins or Cartier in a short time? I understand she had to sell her Chanel bags to fund a birkin but a birkin, a kelly and cartier and some other items within not even a year? I think her family is loaded and she should have been honest about getting financial help from family. It’s ok to tell the audience that her family pays for this and that so she can save up and buy a bag, that’d make more sense.
> 
> and please don’t let me start with ShaeWhitney


I remember years back i saw this lady post in the hermes forum that she was offered a birkin..: her explanation seems not real in my opinion and just looking for some catch of comments… a year after I recognise it was je sui lou. I cannot mention this youtuber who i chatter with and told me at the beginning of lous Instagram she bought followers to have a boost. They apparently have a “group” before as youtubers but fell apart so this other youtube shared it to me that when lou says something she doesn’t believe it right away as she was not truthful at the beginning… but of course she is  popular now and a lot sees her as humble. I however see what super Dacob is seeing. There is something not being told. I also think a 24yr old who  works multiple earns that much. She is not sharing much about her family as she said there is some rift of some sort. I dont know, i just feel something not as real as she portrays. I could be wrong though.

melinmelbourne i dont know but i kind of lost interest on her and jeeeez all the ads sponsorships gets soooo tiring. Same with jerusha.

lvlovercc though i love watching maybe coz she is more honest in my eyes. She maybe excessive but i feel she is real.


----------



## kathykim

no_1_diva said:


> There a Sydney-based YouTuber by the name of ShareALive, who sometimes does vlogs in the changing rooms of Chanel at Bondi. I find the whole thing a unique concept, but they seem to pull in decent views for her channel.


I believe she personal shops for other people. One lady said she purchases under the clients names from what i was told. I am unsure if she asks for a fee


----------



## Logic

This might not be conventional but I like watching ‘I am GPS’ he’s very knowledgeable with hermes and introduce various pieces including jewellery and SLG. The reviews are very informative. I am female but a lot of the content is relatable. There were some Chanel items.


----------



## cocomommy

Opulent Habits (Darcy)...queen of comparisons and Holy Grails!


----------



## Lulumelons

Yes 


cocomommy said:


> Opulent Habits (Darcy)...queen of comparisons and Holy Grails!


she needs to make more videos again.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any one interested in watching membership only videos by fashionablyamy and katl


----------



## Kateyk8

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any one interested in watching membership only videos by fashionablyamy and katl


Nope!


----------



## platanoparty

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any one interested in watching membership only videos by fashionablyamy and katl


These are such lacking “benefits” lol. A silly sticker and a shout out geez is this for children? I really don’t know what people would get out of this. 

I feel like luxury channels hit a fever pitch during the pandemic and have no idea what to post anymore because they have burned through most content ideas. Even super Dacob has old videos that were super informative and focused on fashion history and now mostly has reaction videos. Other luxury youtubers just do weird offbase partnerships constantly or do a 180 and only talk about how little they enjoy shopping or luxury now. I always felt I was a “luxury minimalist” but that’s because I didn’t have a ton of money to spend on these things and only liked a few houses and styles across bags, shoes, clothes. Not sure why every YouTuber who overbought into the luxe starter pack of Chanel cartier LV Hermes etc just realized maybe they were keeping up with the jonses and didn’t actually like some of those things. I feel there’s a weird split in channels I used to enjoy watching. 

It’s hard to find a happy medium anymore imo.


----------



## nycmamaofone

platanoparty said:


> These are such lacking “benefits” lol. A silly sticker and a shout out geez is this for children?
> 
> I really don’t know what people would get out of this. I feel like luxury channels hit a fever pitch during a pandemic and have no idea what to post anymore because they have burned through most content ideas. Even super Dacob has old videos that were super informative and focused on fashion history and now mostly has reaction videos. Other luxury youtubers just do weird offbase partnerships constantly. It’s hard to find a happy medium anymore imo.


I agree. There are very few luxury Youtubers that excite me anymore. Most have gone stale. The ones that still interest me are Cassie Thorpe, Chic Maven (this woman has style, not just luxury things), Black and Gold Style (love her fine jewelry videos but also has impeccable style). These women know how to actually style fashion and not just unbox bags.  I also like Lux Purse Love but she may be taking a break soon.


----------



## platanoparty

nycmamaofone said:


> I agree. There are very few luxury Youtubers that excite me anymore. Most have gone stale. The ones that still interest me are Cassie Thorpe, Chic Maven (this woman has style, not just luxury things), Black and Gold Style (love her fine jewelry videos but also has impeccable style). These women know how to actually style fashion and not just unbox bags.  I also like Lux Purse Love but she may be taking a break soon.


I agree with the women you mentioned! Love the Chic Maven i get a lot of style inspo from her and love that she just buys what she likes not just what everyone has. She has true style unlike some folks Who I feel are just crossing bags and other items off a list. The aforementioned channels and style hard / the real shakeen remain my favorites right now. It’s nice to see a mix of content and creators using their knowledge and creativity for sure.


----------



## Leah_85

I LOVE Cassie, she's hilarious!! Chic Maven, Tamara for Vlogs, Highlowluxx, KArenBritChic, her what people are wearing episodes are the best and so soothing to watch. Another that is definitely flying way under the radar is Tiana Peri. Her mini kelly unboxing popped up on my home page the other day. And i'm loving her so far. She spreads happiness, her laugh is so infectious (at least to me) she is so down to earth, doesn't have a HUGE collection and mixes highstreet with lux. And lastly Sophie Shohet!! Those are my picks for 2021


----------



## sjunky13

I was making luxury videos a few years ago and loved it. They were hot mess vids and fun! I did it because I wanted to make videos I would want to see if I were searching. At first I did not even show my face and just focused on items. I really enjoyed it . I became friends with other youtubers and it was a good time.  I planned to start again right before the pandemic happened. I could not bring myself to even care about anything lux, let alone film it. I did not do this for $$$. 

I kind of want to start again, but do not want to be tone deaf to the current state of the world  I also have not watched any luxury videos in a long time . I fell out of contact with people I would chat with.  I want to do it again to have fun with people, review things and help people find amazing things , see if something will work for them. I still have people message me and comment they miss me and I would love to connect with them again. I am not into buying a ton of things that are popular, trendy or other's buy. I really think out my purchases and would love to share that with people. I also love luxury beauty items! 

 I now watch small channels and more home décor. 
sorry for my ramblings, lol.


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Melissa Soldera... man I have watched her for over 10+ years now. She knows her stuff...plus she looks like JLO and is STUNNING! haha anyways she is a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## LoredanaLidia

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any one interested in watching membership only videos by fashionablyamy and katl


I love their live shows, but it rubbed me the wrong way…more than 10 Euros per month??? That is near the Netflix price and I am sorry, but the content is not comparable! You also have to book the pricier subscription otherwise you still can’t watch the videos..again, like them a lot, but it left a bad taste in my mouth…


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## earthygirl

LoredanaLidia said:


> I love their live shows, but it rubbed me the wrong way…more than 10 Euros per month??? That is near the Netflix price and I am sorry, but the content is not comparable! You also have to book the pricier subscription otherwise you still can’t watch the videos..again, like them a lot, but it left a bad taste in my mouth…


I think they want to quit their day jobs!  Not on my dime!


----------



## breakfastatcartier

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any one interested in watching membership only videos by fashionablyamy and katl


There were many youtubers who started out making lux bag videos as a hobby … now their little “YouTube fame” has gotten to their heads.

Youtubers that give away garbage like boxes, wrapping paper, ribbons to their subscribers, pushing basic senreve bags in our faces while having ecstatic moments revealing Dior, Chanel, Hermès bags bought from that “senreve” money when their peasant subscribers use the link provided to buy those awful bag, reselling hot bags they’ve hogged for a premium…

I’ve learned to just watch these youtubers videos and not hype them up too much because a lot of them see their viewers and subscribers as dollar bills.


----------



## Mumoflachie

Cassie is hands down hilarious and I love her vids! I also enjoy Sophie Shohet's channel and I find her a bit more relatable than some others.  Both not exclusively Chanel but they do feature the brand time to time. I've recently subscribed to Super Dacob and find his vids on the brand quite informative and interesting as well.


----------



## YEANETT

...deleted


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Really unique collection!


----------



## pasdedeux1

My personal opinion: Super Dacob wishes he was Haute le Mode but without the personality or fashion chops.

every video is a reaction video where he criticizes someone else’s content as if he has any ground to stand on about any of it. Presents the image that he’s a Chanel VIP by buying perfume with clickbaity titles.

over it. There’s nothing original about it and the ego required for someone with 5k Instagram followers to be flogging his own t shirts is just amusing.


----------



## torontosarah

pinkorchid20 said:


> He has a pretty extensive knowledge on fashion, history and Chanel in particular which I found enjoyable and interesting to watch from time to time. But I agree, his reaction and drama videos made me unsubscribe last month. I wish he would mix in more of his unconventional and educational content as he used to.


I also agree - his older videos are more educational and feel more genuine. I don’t mind some shade but the constant reaction videos to other peoples content feel contrived and arrogant. It’s too bad because I think he has a real wealth of knowledge. After his reaction to Purse on fleek his reaction video content went way up and it’s not good.


----------



## pasdedeux1

torontosarah said:


> I also agree - his older videos are more educational and feel more genuine. I don’t mind some shade but the constant reaction videos to other peoples content feel contrived and arrogant. It’s too bad because I think he has a real wealth of knowledge. After his reaction to Purse on fleek his reaction video content went way up and it’s not good.


Arrogant is the right word. Condescending might be another. While I agree with some of his points about purseonfleek’s situation, I don’t think a 1-hour investigative report with props and the four subsequent videos about how he would just never deign to buy Hermès, it’s so beneath him, is just boring. 

but he’s figured out that reacting to more popular people gets the algorithm to feed his content to their followers. It’s lazy.


----------



## am1ly

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any one interested in watching membership only videos by fashionablyamy and katl


I was a fan of them and loved watching all of their videos, especially the live talks. But now I'm disappointed with the membership subscription. This causes changes in my perception of the person.


----------



## Antigone

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any one interested in watching membership only videos by fashionablyamy and katl



I was so surprised when I saw this. I didn't know they're that big to charge membership.


----------



## nycmamaofone

am1ly said:


> I was a fan of them and loved watching all of their videos, especially the live talks. But now I'm disappointed with the membership subscription. This causes changes in my perception of the person.


Agree. And not sure what “perks” you’re supposed to get.


----------



## CrazyCool01

nycmamaofone said:


> Agree. And not sure what “perks” you’re supposed to get.


Oh that would be - loyalty badges, member shout outs and emojis to use for questions or comments


----------



## pinkorchid20

CrazyCool01 said:


> Oh that would be - loyalty badges, member shout outs and emojis to use for questions or comments


I thought the perks would include the possibility to finance their Hermès journey…but sarcasm aside, I enjoyed both over the past years (to a certain extent as I was never able to fully identify with their style, preferences or approach to luxury consumption) but the decision to offer memberships just threw me off completely given there is not enough added value they offer for me personally that would justify charging for it. Kat just announced she would do a Chanel reveal for members only, the public unboxing would happen later. I wasn’t aware an unboxing was such a big deal. Why would I need to see a Chanel purchase before others could? Maybe I am just missing an important element here and I still want to give them the benefit of the doubt as I like their personalities, but just feel like this is an attempt of finding an additional income source (which is fine, but then just be transparent).


----------



## LoredanaLidia

pinkorchid20 said:


> I thought the perks would include the possibility to finance their Hermès journey…but sarcasm aside, I enjoyed both over the past years (to a certain extent as I was never able to fully identify with their style, preferences or approach to luxury consumption) but the decision to offer memberships just threw me off completely given there is not enough added value they offer for me personally that would justify charging for it. Kat just announced she would do a Chanel reveal for members only, the public unboxing would happen later. I wasn’t aware an unboxing was such a big deal. Why would I need to see a Chanel purchase before others could? Maybe I am just missing an important element here and I still want to give them the benefit of the doubt as I like their personalities, but just feel like this is an attempt of finding an additional income source (which is fine, but then just be transparent).


Totally agree!!! They charge more (if you get the whole membership on both channels) than Netflix.. hm…sorry..nope. I actually like Super Dacob a lot! Yes, he might not be everybody’s cup of tea, but I have the feeling that he is honest, respects fashion and its history and analyses questionable behavior in the YouTube and Lux-world…


----------



## MissyBeautie

pinkorchid20 said:


> I thought the perks would include the possibility to finance their Hermès journey…but sarcasm aside, I enjoyed both over the past years (to a certain extent as I was never able to fully identify with their style, preferences or approach to luxury consumption) but the decision to offer memberships just threw me off completely given there is not enough added value they offer for me personally that would justify charging for it. Kat just announced she would do a Chanel reveal for members only, the public unboxing would happen later. I wasn’t aware an unboxing was such a big deal. Why would I need to see a Chanel purchase before others could? Maybe I am just missing an important element here and I still want to give them the benefit of the doubt as I like their personalities, but just feel like this is an attempt of finding an additional income source (which is fine, but then just be transparent).


They are basically asking us to help fund their Chanel/Hermès purchases.  Lol


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## doni

sjofaye said:


> I agree with what you said..
> She did say in a more recent video that she comes from a wealthy family and her family used to buy her bags or she used the family money to do so (I forgot exactly what she said), but she is no longer receiving any help. Whether that is true or not who knows but I assume if that is the case she probably sells the bags her family got her when she wants to fund new purchase. Without going into detail of her family problems she could have disclosed that from the start instead of leading people on to believe that she is buying all of these on her own while doing youtube, working multiple jobs and going to school.
> 
> This is my issue with a lot of youtubers nowadays. Everyone is so focused on trying to portray themselves as self-made to afford these bags. I can care less if you are making six digits yourself, using your family money, getting gifts from PR/wealthy significant other, or even saving up while working at McDonalds. I enjoy watching it regardless of how they funded the bag as long as they are honest about it. I don't mind if they don't mention how they afforded the purchase either as long as they're not trying to create this false image of themselves because that just makes me not believe what they say at all. This is also one of the reasons why I can't get into the bags that influencers were pushing like crazy such as senreve.



I guess this is why I kind of like youtubers like Wenwen Stokes or Jamie Xie who make no excuses about coming from wealth and mum and dad paying for stuff (I don’t think there‘s a video where Wenwen does not mention her parents and she is always so grateful). Plus no sponsorships and no Sanreve bags in sight. 

When I want relatable I go have lunch with my friends.


----------



## cherriefairy

MissyBeautie said:


> They are basically asking us to help fund their Chanel/Hermès purchases.  Lol


The membership "benefits" (if you can even call them that), are so poor, they might as well have just started a GoFundMe instead. At least that would've been more transparent


----------



## luxsal

I feel bad for Amber Ashleigh. She lost her entire YouTube channel as someone hacked it. I liked her comparison videos and she seemed to be honest. She is also very sweet and responds to messages both on YouTube and Instagram. I had no idea YT accts can get hacked. People make a living through these channels. How horrible and scary!


----------



## streetpathology

Welp y’all got him started


----------



## platanoparty

streetpathology said:


> Welp y’all got him started




I’m sure this will be incredibly condescending, I refuse to give him clicks lol. Hi super Dacob! Welcome to the purse forum!


----------



## CrazyCool01

platanoparty said:


> I’m sure this will be incredibly condescending, I refuse to give him clicks lol. Hi super Dacob! Welcome to the purse forum!


Apparently am the leader of the group  lol .. honestly! Super Dacob get a life  (let me guess! you will make a follow up video, with more of our comments following this video!)


----------



## fiantoduri

Alyssa Lenore is now getting sponsorships for her dog lol. At what point does monetizing every aspect of your life, even your personal one, get tiring? I get that youtubers work hard for content and to get sponsorships but it's just a bit much at this point. Wouldn't be surprised if elements of her wedding are sponsored too. Really used to enjoy her content but now I just can't stand her.


----------



## pasdedeux1

streetpathology said:


> Welp y’all got him started



For Dacob: Oh honey. This has been done. Years before you got to it. Please don’t think you’re being original trying to get your (small) audience to jump to your defense.

please go back to producing your own original content. Finding things to attack online is weak.


----------



## Purrsey

CrazyCool01 said:


> Oh that would be - loyalty badges, member shout outs and emojis to use for questions or comments


I literally let out a laugh.

I don't find these two stylish at all (That's what I look out for when I spend time in YouTube).


----------



## JLO1

Alyssa Lenore has a fake voice - she's trying to sound like a cool sorority girl who is popular and been out all night.  Someone who fakes her voice (vocal fry) is insecure.


----------



## cherriefairy

fiantoduri said:


> Alyssa Lenore is now getting sponsorships for her dog lol. At what point does monetizing every aspect of your life, even your personal one, get tiring? I get that youtubers work hard for content and to get sponsorships but it's just a bit much at this point. Wouldn't be surprised if elements of her wedding are sponsored too. Really used to enjoy her content but now I just can't stand her.


I 100% agree and it makes me sad, because I really did enjoy her content before, but now nothing feels genuine. It always feels like she’s pushing product, from Farfetch to her car to her dog. Quite sad really.


----------



## Asset28

I find dacob to be a pathetic person. He wants to stay a part of the fashion world and criticize it at the same time. It’s the ultimate oxymoron so he wants Chanel but he doesn’t want the bags. I mean the whole idea about old money and new money and old money doesn’t spend money. Please give me a break all these brands are not surviving on new money. Someone or everyone out there is spending money and that’s the truth. He made a video on Anna Bey who isn’t even in the luxury world. Basically because Anna has a million followers on YouTube he figures he can cash in on that by making sensational comments about her. His recent video talked about clutches by Vivienne Westwood I mean I like her but for an haute couture event I am not taking a clutch that says PUNKS. I commend her for helping out female entrepreneurs but come on. He talks about organic cotton in his videos and he is obviously blithely unaware that organic cotton is actually more harmful for the planet and it’s not sustainable. The guy to me is an conceited child who still plays with his toys. If he hates fashion so much why is he capitalizing on it.


----------



## mike_homme

First of all hello everyone!  Until yesterday if not for Dacob I wouldn't even now this place existed, but somehow Dacob claims he "debunked" my comment from this forum. Well guess what this and now is my first ever comment here.

Let me share my experience what it's like to not follow the cult and how I was treated by Dacob for daring to critise some of the changes on his channel, mainly connected to greedy desire of milking subscribers by constantly spamming the audience to spent cash on him (if irritating ads every couple of minutes wasn't already enough).

Clearly if you dare to critisise anything you best believe Dacob will already classify you as enemy and advice to unsub / stop watching his videos. I was shocked when he respondend to my comment with a quote suggesting I'm a pig. I didn't say anything vulgar to him.

Following screen is the conversation. He shadow-banned my other comments (again despite me being not rude or vulgar), only kept the first one along with his response so people wouldn't know he lied about "dubunking" me. I can still see everything on my YT account, so here it goes:


----------



## Oakfield

I adore Super Dacob. He is intelligent and charismatic and has a superb knowledge base when it comes to Chanel. His content is interesting and informative and if there’s shade - it is always warranted. At least he is authentic. Please do me a favour and stop the sledging. The world needs kindness now, not hate. That is all. Peace & love to all.


----------



## LoredanaLidia

Oakfield said:


> I adore Super Dacob. He is intelligent and charismatic and has a superb knowledge base when it comes to Chanel. His content is interesting and informative and if there’s shade - it is always warranted. At least he is authentic. Please do me a favour and stop the sledging. The world needs kindness now, not hate. That is all. Peace & love to all.


Totally agree!  Actually he is totally worth a membership and paying (which I do). And actually we should be more accepting about different content and their creators imo.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## Asset28

Oakfield said:


> I adore Super Dacob. He is intelligent and charismatic and has a superb knowledge base when it comes to Chanel. His content is interesting and informative and if there’s shade - it is always warranted. At least he is authentic. Please do me a favour and stop the sledging. The world needs kindness now, not hate. That is all. Peace & love to all.


That’s great! I am happy that you found someone you like. I happen to not like his content and that’s my personal opinion. Accepting all kinds of people and not just the ones that agree with you is the mature thing to do. We should not be suppressing opinions. That’s all. Thank you.


----------



## bottegavenetaBB

Super dacob is super pathetic. He never has anything interesting to say - makes it sound like he is above it all and Chanel is the be all end all. Honestly it’s just a weird AF channel


----------



## EllenTsai

I can't stand that Hermes crop bashing...
Like.....why?


----------



## pasdedeux1

LoredanaLidia said:


> Totally agree!  Actually he is totally worth a membership and paying (which I do). And actually we should be more accepting about different content and their creators imo.


Then he should create his own content. The last several months of videos are all him commenting and reacting to people who aren't there to defend themselves, but at least are putting themselves out there with their OWN ideas and words.


----------



## mike_homme

Oakfield said:


> I adore Super Dacob. He is intelligent and charismatic and has a superb knowledge base when it comes to Chanel. His content is interesting and informative and if there’s shade - it is always warranted. At least he is authentic. Please do me a favour and stop the sledging. The world needs kindness now, not hate. That is all. Peace & love to all.


He's only kind to those who praise him. I learned myself the hard way https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/favorite-chanel-youtubers.1039528/page-19#post-34705664 Been watching his channel for few years now. What shocked me the most is how arrogant and vulgar he became.



pasdedeux1 said:


> every video is a reaction video where he criticizes someone else’s content as if he has any ground to stand on about any of it. Presents the image that he’s a Chanel VIP by buying perfume with clickbaity titles.
> 
> over it. There’s nothing original about it and the ego required for someone with 5k Instagram followers to be flogging his own t shirts is just amusing.


Not every video is like that, he still does other stuff. The problem being everything he does is overshadowed by patostraming he likes to do the most these days.



bottegavenetaBB said:


> Super dacob is super pathetic. He never has anything interesting to say - makes it sound like he is above it all and Chanel is the be all end all. Honestly it’s just a weird AF channel


He def tries to pose for someone he is not, but tbh I didn't give an F as long as it was a decent channel with lots of perfume reviews based on "poethic side of things", which was unique aspect now ruined by drama videos when he often tries to provoke other youtubers. I'm thinking he really wants all of the hate, cuz that's the only way for him to grow. It's a very sad situation for the YouTube itself. Dacob is not the first who decided to become a troll in order to gain more subs, views, and ultimetly the money. Patostreaming is a real problem on this platform.


----------



## cherriefairy

Oakfield said:


> I adore Super Dacob. He is intelligent and charismatic and has a superb knowledge base when it comes to Chanel. His content is interesting and informative and if there’s shade - it is always warranted. At least he is authentic. Please do me a favour and stop the sledging. The world needs kindness now, not hate. That is all. Peace & love to all.


Please don’t tell us what to do! Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.

Funny how you ended with “the world needs kindness now, not hate,” maybe you should tell that to Dacob re: his videos attacking and leeching off of fellow YouTubers.


----------



## amna72

Oakfield said:


> I adore Super Dacob. He is intelligent and charismatic and has a superb knowledge base when it comes to Chanel. His content is interesting and informative and if there’s shade - it is always warranted. At least he is authentic. Please do me a favour and stop the sledging. The world needs kindness now, not hate. That is all. Peace & love to all.



Hate? To be honest I forgot this Super Dacob exists, till I saw the saga of today! Are these views on YouTube so valuable in monetary terms that people are willing to do whatever it takes in order to collect a few more?!


----------



## streetpathology

JLO1 said:


> Alyssa Lenore has a fake voice - she's trying to sound like a cool sorority girl who is popular and been out all night.  Someone who fakes her voice (vocal fry) is insecure.



How can you tell her voice is fake?


----------



## canto bight

.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I have been so interested in this thread and wanted to chime in with my opinions on luxury YouTubers. I know it's a long post - clearly I have a lot of thoughts 

For context, the only one I regularly watch is Cassie Thorpe - I love her energy and feel like she speaks her mind and brings a different flavor to Chanel fashion than most others. I am subscribed to several others (Isabelle's Style, Je Suis Lou, Lv Lover CC, Lux Purse Love, Caitlin Pawlowski, Maria Draganova, Chase Amie, etc.) but really only watch them when it seems like an interesting topic (i.e. not an unboxing or a basic shopping vlog). I recently subscribed to Dayle's Addiction who I have been enjoying as well as the Closet - I got a kick out of their recent collaboration videos and hope they do more together. It feels much more authentic than the sponsorships or constant unboxings from FarFetch that so many others post because they were given $ to spend there as part of a sponsored deal. Dacob actually popped up in my feed a few weeks ago (probably for the reason others have mentioned with his links to other YouTubers I already watch) and I watched a few of his videos. I'll include my initial opinions on his channel below, too.

My overall opinion is that, it's their channel, they can do whatever they want to do. We are also free to do whatever we want to do: we are free to unsubscribe, comment and challenge their content, or to talk about it on PurseForum. A few other thoughts below:

While sponsorships are quite annoying and feel disingenuous, I understand why YouTubers do it - inclusive of Kat and Amy starting a paid service and Dacob's merch. It's a really time-consuming hobby, and if they want to charge / if there's a market for it, they should go ahead and do it. It can be disappointing to fans, but as I said above, we are welcome to unsubscribe or comment saying that we wish they wouldn't charge. If they lose enough subscribers, they will likely stop the paid programming. That's just how supply and demand work (similar to the reseller dilemma) - if there is demand, why not profit from it, from a YouTuber's perspective?  
It is not disrespectful for luxury YouTubers to be posting unboxings, etc. during a pandemic. It's not the national news broadcast, they are under no obligation to limit their content because of the current environment - it's a luxury channel
I don't think it's "cheap" to post reaction videos to other lux YouTubers - I actually think (if done tastefully and analytically) this is a super interesting direction to take. It both is a very smart marketing strategy to grow a channel and make $, and it also caters to people who watch those other YouTubers and have no one to chat about them with (especially if they haven't discovered PurseForum ).
I am, however, disappointed after watching a few of Dacob's videos and feel like his content could be really great if it had a more positive spin with less drama attached. Like I said above, I love hearing others' perspectives on videos from the YouTubers I watch because it's not something I talk about with friends or at work. For me it's similar to enjoying discussing a popular TV show with a friend. That said, so much of his content is masked shaming or criticizing in a dramatic fashion. I'd love to (in a MUCH shorter video without the live comments, those are brutal) hear real critique, positive and negative. I feel like he has a wealth of knowledge and could create truly analytical and interesting videos if they were less negative and dramatic.
If you are a YouTuber, you are putting yourself out for the world to comment on and critique. This can be both positive and negative, but there should be no expectation that every single person in the world loves your content and there should be an understanding that people are welcome to share their thoughts, positive or negative. 
While the people behind the channels I mentioned above as part of the "subscribe but rarely watch" group seem like really nice people, a lot of the content is just so bland. It's boring to watch unboxing after unboxing and shopping vlog after shopping vlog. That's why I love Cassie's videos - she mixes it up and talks about the brands many others don't, while maintaining a "healthy" perspective on consumption and practicality of the items she buys. (I put healthy in quotes because really it's luxury, a "healthy" perspective is relative).
I personally am not willing to pay for any lux subscription, and I fast forward through all the sponsored parts of the videos. If it's Senreve or Lilysilk, I usually just quit the video altogether because I can't stand it. 

At the same time, I think YouTubers are under no obligations to appease us; they are welcome to post whatever they want, charge whatever they want, and take whatever sponsorships they want. If there are enough unsubscribes, they'll stop or the channel will fail. Thanks for reading my long post!


----------



## Olgita

ItsPurseonal said:


> I have been so interested in this thread and wanted to chime in with my opinions on luxury YouTubers. I know it's a long post - clearly I have a lot of thoughts
> 
> For context, the only one I regularly watch is Cassie Thorpe - I love her energy and feel like she speaks her mind and brings a different flavor to Chanel fashion than most others. I am subscribed to several others (Isabelle's Style, Je Suis Lou, Lv Lover CC, Lux Purse Love, Caitlin Pawlowski, Maria Draganova, Chase Amie, etc.) but really only watch them when it seems like an interesting topic (i.e. not an unboxing or a basic shopping vlog). I recently subscribed to Dayle's Addiction who I have been enjoying as well as the Closet - I got a kick out of their recent collaboration videos and hope they do more together. It feels much more authentic than the sponsorships or constant unboxings from FarFetch that so many others post because they were given $ to spend there as part of a sponsored deal. Dacob actually popped up in my feed a few weeks ago (probably for the reason others have mentioned with his links to other YouTubers I already watch) and I watched a few of his videos. I'll include my initial opinions on his channel below, too.
> 
> My overall opinion is that, it's their channel, they can do whatever they want to do. We are also free to do whatever we want to do: we are free to unsubscribe, comment and challenge their content, or to talk about it on PurseForum. A few other thoughts below:
> 
> While sponsorships are quite annoying and feel disingenuous, I understand why YouTubers do it - inclusive of Kat and Amy starting a paid service and Dacob's merch. It's a really time-consuming hobby, and if they want to charge / if there's a market for it, they should go ahead and do it. It can be disappointing to fans, but as I said above, we are welcome to unsubscribe or comment saying that we wish they wouldn't charge. If they lose enough subscribers, they will likely stop the paid programming. That's just how supply and demand work (similar to the reseller dilemma) - if there is demand, why not profit from it, from a YouTuber's perspective?
> It is not disrespectful for luxury YouTubers to be posting unboxings, etc. during a pandemic. It's not the national news broadcast, they are under no obligation to limit their content because of the current environment - it's a luxury channel
> I don't think it's "cheap" to post reaction videos to other lux YouTubers - I actually think (if done tastefully and analytically) this is a super interesting direction to take. It both is a very smart marketing strategy to grow a channel and make $, and it also caters to people who watch those other YouTubers and have no one to chat about them with (especially if they haven't discovered PurseForum ).
> I am, however, disappointed after watching a few of Dacob's videos and feel like his content could be really great if it had a more positive spin with less drama attached. Like I said above, I love hearing others' perspectives on videos from the YouTubers I watch because it's not something I talk about with friends or at work. For me it's similar to enjoying discussing a popular TV show with a friend. That said, so much of his content is masked shaming or criticizing in a dramatic fashion. I'd love to (in a MUCH shorter video without the live comments, those are brutal) hear real critique, positive and negative. I feel like he has a wealth of knowledge and could create truly analytical and interesting videos if they were less negative and dramatic.
> If you are a YouTuber, you are putting yourself out for the world to comment on and critique. This can be both positive and negative, but there should be no expectation that every single person in the world loves your content and there should be an understanding that people are welcome to share their thoughts, positive or negative.
> While the people behind the channels I mentioned above as part of the "subscribe but rarely watch" group seem like really nice people, a lot of the content is just so bland. It's boring to watch unboxing after unboxing and shopping vlog after shopping vlog. That's why I love Cassie's videos - she mixes it up and talks about the brands many others don't, while maintaining a "healthy" perspective on consumption and practicality of the items she buys. (I put healthy in quotes because really it's luxury, a "healthy" perspective is relative).
> I personally am not willing to pay for any lux subscription, and I fast forward through all the sponsored parts of the videos. If it's Senreve or Lilysilk, I usually just quit the video altogether because I can't stand it.
> 
> At the same time, I think YouTubers are under no obligations to appease us; they are welcome to post whatever they want, charge whatever they want, and take whatever sponsorships they want. If there are enough unsubscribes, they'll stop or the channel will fail. Thanks for reading my long post!



To me your post is very well organized and thought through. I agree with most of your thoughts. I also feel that YouTubers are free to post, admit to, charge, take sponsorships, react to others, and do whatever they want. And each viewer is also free to subscribe, unsubscribe, pay, not believe them, watch or stop watching their videos at any time they want, or discuss them on pause forum.


----------



## minniemax

Apologies if this is bag only. Besides bags, I've become interested in Chanel makeup an have enjoyed Isabel Hoyos videos. Smaller scale YouTuber; her content is informative and covers a wide range of products. I've specifically been interested in some of the Chanel lipsticks 



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwJfiHk96gpYx1bW0naQyEA


----------



## mike_homme

ItsPurseonal said:


> My overall opinion is that, it's their channel, they can do whatever they want to do. We are also free to do whatever we want to do: we are free to unsubscribe, comment and challenge their content, or to talk about it on PurseForum.


Of course, but we also have the right to criticize without being called "pigs, trolls, oompa-loompa" etc, while in fact Dacob is the biggest troll feeding and growing his channel on bashing other luxe youtubers and hating ppl who's got different opinion. I strongly advice to report such streams immediately as they happen, if at least few people do it at the same time you best believe YouTube algorithm will know how to react. That's the only way to teach him a lesson.



ItsPurseonal said:


> While sponsorships are quite annoying and feel disingenuous, I understand why YouTubers do it - inclusive of Kat and Amy starting a paid service and Dacob's merch. It's a really time-consuming hobby, and if they want to charge / if there's a market for it, they should go ahead and do it. It can be disappointing to fans, but as I said above, we are welcome to unsubscribe or comment saying that we wish they wouldn't charge. If they lose enough subscribers, they will likely stop the paid programming. That's just how supply and demand work (similar to the reseller dilemma) - if there is demand, why not profit from it, from a YouTuber's perspective?


Don't have a problem with youtubers  wanting to profit off their channels if it's from the get-go and done moderately. However I find pathetic not to be honest about it from the very begining. It's like they wait to hit with the merch, memberships and donations when they gain certain amount of subs. That's unfair and it feels like we're being played out. I also find rather pathetic someone who spent thousands of dollars on a single bag and hundreds on perfume, yet have a decency to asks the audience for money because he supposedly can't afford occasionally few hudred bucks on technical aspects of having a YouTube channel. I find this very sketchy. These people are not poor if they can afford 100K luxury items sure thing they can spend 10% of that on camera and lighting no problem. Without turining the channel into one freaking billboard constantly asking to spent cash on them.



ItsPurseonal said:


> I am, however, disappointed after watching a few of Dacob's videos and feel like his content could be really great if it had a more positive spin with less drama attached. Like I said above, I love hearing others' perspectives on videos from the YouTubers I watch because it's not something I talk about with friends or at work. For me it's similar to enjoying discussing a popular TV show with a friend. That said, so much of his content is masked shaming or criticizing in a dramatic fashion. I'd love to (in a MUCH shorter video without the live comments, those are brutal) hear real critique, positive and negative. I feel like he has a wealth of knowledge and could create truly analytical and interesting videos if they were less negative and dramatic.


Oh that's what Dacob USED TO BE when his channel had much less subs and only 100-300 views per video. Non hateful down to earth person



ItsPurseonal said:


> I personally am not willing to pay for any lux subscription, and I fast forward through all the sponsored parts of the videos. If it's Senreve or Lilysilk, I usually just quit the video altogether because I can't stand it.


Same and on top of that I started to watch YT mainly on laptop and PC with the anti-ad plugin. Since then I haven't seen a single ad on Dacob channel and I never watched his content on mobile devices, because he puts way too much spam every couple of minutes.


----------



## sjofaye

doni said:


> I guess this is why I kind of like youtubers like Wenwen Stokes or Jamie Xie who make no excuses about coming from wealth and mum and dad paying for stuff (I don’t think there‘s a video where Wenwen does not mention her parents and she is always so grateful). Plus no sponsorships and no Sanreve bags in sight.
> 
> When I want relatable I go have lunch with my friends.


Definitely! I love Wenwen! I don't watch Jamie that often, but I like her videos too. Although their style is not something I would personally wear I really enjoy seeing what they pick and how they style it. 

I also love how Wenwen is not scared to go out of the box to customize/diy her bags. I feel like shes very genuine and truly loves the items she buys.


----------



## Olgita

Hi mike_homme. I picked up on Dacob using those words too: “oompa-loompa”. I don’t know what this means. I never heard someone being called “oompa-loompa” before. I am not sure if he is using it as a funny endearment or is trying to insult people who are reading and posting on the Purse Forum as this possibility occurred to me only after reading your post. Well either way if he was trying to insult us then he missed because I was not feeling insulted. I can’t feel insulted at something that I don’t know the meaning of. I hope someone with a good knowledge of English can explain to me what “oompa-loompa” means. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## canto bight

I am confused as to why people think they can provide unsolicited criticism without being met with a defensive reply.  Right or wrong, it seems like human nature to me.


----------



## thundercloud

Olgita said:


> Hi mike_homme. I picked up on Dacob using those words too: “oompa-loompa”. I don’t know what this means. I never heard someone being called “oompa-loompa” before. I am not sure if he is using it as a funny endearment or is trying to insult people who are reading and posting on the Purse Forum as this possibility occurred to me only after reading your post. Well either way if he was trying to insult us then he missed because I was not feeling insulted. I can’t feel insulted at something that I don’t know the meaning of. I hope someone with a good knowledge of English can explain to me what “oompa-loompa” means. Thank you in advance.


Oompa-loompas are fictional characters in the "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" book by Roald Dahl, appear in the movie "Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory" starring Gene Wilder, as well as the newer Charlie & the Chocolate Factory movie. They're workers at the chocolate factory, who (in a nutshell) are seen as silly. The term is generally used in an insulting manner, not as a compliment.


----------



## torontosarah

Oh my - this situation with Dacob seems to be a simple issue of someone who can dish out “analysis”, opinions, critiques, and throw shade but isn’t willing to be on the receiving end of other people’s “analysis” and opinions. The implication that someone disliking your content and sharing that in a forum makes that person stupid or a troll is just childish and hypocritical.


----------



## pasdedeux1

canto bight said:


> I am confused as to why people think they can provide unsolicited criticism without being met with a defensive reply.  Right or wrong, it seems like human nature to me.


that would be the ego, thinking that the person delivering the unsolicited criticism is above reproach for...well, nobody has exactly pointed out what Dacob's credentials are, exactly, besides being knowledgeable about the history of Chanel, but all his information can be found online and ironically, in threads here that have all the information that he's spouting and more.


----------



## platanoparty

torontosarah said:


> Oh my - this situation with Dacob seems to be a simple issue of someone who can dish out “analysis”, opinions, critiques, and throw shade but isn’t willing to be on the receiving end of other people’s “analysis” and opinions. The implication that someone disliking your content and sharing that in a forum makes that person stupid or a troll is just childish and hypocritical.



Completely agree. Throwing insults or saying people are intellectually challenged because they don’t see how “deep and analytical” he is amazes me. He may have great knowledge and his videos may have valid analysis but there is no denying he is still using clickbait screen caps to garner views. As if valid analysis or critique is no5 allowed to take place in other places lol, he sounds sensitive. To the viewer who was ridiculed and shadow banned, I’m sorry to hear that and welcome to the forum! This thread may have some harsher opinions and generally folks have low tolerance for YT shenanigans but in my experience everyone on this forum is really nice and willing to share insight and fun conversation.

A friend who watched said he got huffy and puffy and told people to make their own YT channels/called everyone names. Funny he thinks that’s the height of creativity or enjoyment of luxury or community building. This forum and others like it have been around a long time and I’m happy to make some luxury hobbyist friends here and on Reddit. I honestly think YTers take themselves too seriously in general.

I know a few folks like the Chic Maven on here, I am waiting patiently for her to do a  bag collection video! She has a lot of nice Chanel bags in pastel colors I want to see. I think she has great taste in her high street and luxury RTW choices. Also second Wenwen and of course Cassie! After many years of a certain “look” being in style, it’s fun seeing people who are more daring with their style. I also have really liked how informative Classics with a Quirk is, she posted here before and love her channel.

What I would love to know is if anyone has a recommendation on a YTer that has mostly vintage bags in their collection. I always admire photos but would love to see some vintage Chanel as close to IRL as I can!


----------



## EllenTsai

Olgita said:


> Hi mike_homme. I picked up on Dacob using those words too: “oompa-loompa”. I don’t know what this means. I never heard someone being called “oompa-loompa” before. I am not sure if he is using it as a funny endearment or is trying to insult people who are reading and posting on the Purse Forum as this possibility occurred to me only after reading your post. Well either way if he was trying to insult us then he missed because I was not feeling insulted. I can’t feel insulted at something that I don’t know the meaning of. I hope someone with a good knowledge of English can explain to me what “oompa-loompa” means. Thank you in advance.


They are a race of little people in the book Charlie and the Chocolate Factory 
I haven’t watched many of his videos but judging by the general tone and content of what I see I don’t think it’s a compliment coming from this dude…


----------



## LizzieLV

When I first started being interested in luxury I would watch so many interesting and informative people on YouTube but now it honestly just seems like people buy to unbox and sell or send back.
I get that YouTube is a full time job for some of these people but I really don’t want to have to fast forward 5-10 minutes of content about Lilysilk, Senreve or Shoptagr. 
That being said there are still some really decent content creators around - I consistently watch Cassie Thorpe and Minks4All and occasionally Mel Soldera


----------



## torontosarah

platanoparty said:


> Completely agree. Throwing insults or saying people are intellectually challenged because they don’t see how “deep and analytical” he is amazes me. He may have great knowledge and his videos may have valid analysis but there is no denying he is still using clickbait screen caps to garner views. As if valid analysis or critique is no5 allowed to take place in other places lol, he sounds sensitive. To the viewer who was ridiculed and shadow banned, I’m sorry to hear that and welcome to the forum! This thread may have some harsher opinions and generally folks have low tolerance for YT shenanigans but in my experience everyone on this forum is really nice and willing to share insight and fun conversation.
> 
> A friend who watched said he got huffy and puffy and told people to make their own YT channels/called everyone names. Funny he thinks that’s the height of creativity or enjoyment of luxury or community building. This forum and others like it have been around a long time and I’m happy to make some luxury hobbyist friends here and on Reddit. I honestly think YTers take themselves too seriously in general.
> 
> I know a few folks like the Chic Maven on here, I am waiting patiently for her to do a  bag collection video! She has a lot of nice Chanel bags in pastel colors I want to see. I think she has great taste in her high street and luxury RTW choices. Also second Wenwen and of course Cassie! After many years of a certain “look” being in style, it’s fun seeing people who are more daring with their style. I also have really liked how informative Classics with a Quirk is, she posted here before and love her channel.
> 
> What I would love to know is if anyone has a recommendation on a YTer that has mostly vintage bags in their collection. I always admire photos but would love to see some vintage Chanel as close to IRL as I can!


I agree, for the most part, the comments I have read on this thread  were communicated respectfully even if the critique was harsh. Unlike much of Dacob’s response content which was actually offensive (calling the women of the PF *****es, mocking people’s grammar and typos and insinuating that anyone who disagrees is stupid).

For vintage content - you might enjoy Melsoldera. Although she does not have a ton of Chanel she does show a vintage Chanel now and then - usually something quirky and unusual and not classic. But in general she has great vintage bag content!


----------



## EllenTsai

torontosarah said:


> I agree, for the most part, the comments I have read on this thread  were communicated respectfully even if the critique was harsh. Unlike much of Dacob’s response content which was actually offensive (calling the women of the PF *****es, mocking people’s grammar and typos and insinuating that anyone who disagrees is stupid).


Honestly I can't think of anything more stupid than making an 1hr 13 min long video ranting about people on a forum while waving an H riding crop


----------



## JLO1

streetpathology said:


> How can you tell her voice is fake?


. Visit any sorority house well pre-COVID of course. She was not raised to speak that way. We know it. Most of all she knows it.


----------



## OCMomof3

Minks4All is my favorite. No drama, she has a sense of humor, and she gets to the point.


----------



## Amanda N

Oakfield said:


> I adore Super Dacob. He is intelligent and charismatic and has a superb knowledge base when it comes to Chanel. His content is interesting and informative and if there’s shade - it is always warranted. At least he is authentic. Please do me a favour and stop the sledging. The world needs kindness now, not hate. That is all. Peace & love to all.


Yup. I must agree. Dacob takes the trouble to reply to his messages. He's informative and not stuck up.
'


----------



## sjofaye

torontosarah said:


> I agree, for the most part, the comments I have read on this thread  were communicated respectfully even if the critique was harsh. Unlike much of Dacob’s response content which was actually offensive (calling the women of the PF *****es, mocking people’s grammar and typos and insinuating that anyone who disagrees is stupid).
> 
> For vintage content - you might enjoy Melsoldera. Although she does not have a ton of Chanel she does show a vintage Chanel now and then - usually something quirky and unusual and not classic. But in general she has great vintage bag content!



Wow... That's actually pretty disappointing. I liked his informative videos and often referred to them when I was interested in a bag... Never really watched his reaction videos because I'm not really interested in those types of videos in general.

I haven't watched his exposé yet but name calling and grammar policing is disgusting. Not everyone on TPF speaks perfect English. This is a huge community with diverse people from all walks of life and expecting everyone to have perfect english grammar is just rude. This is also a forum, not a college paper... I never understood why people use grammar as a way to insult others. He could have stuck to critiquing and sharing his opinions on what people have said about him here without the name calling and grammar policing.

I think Dacob can say whatever he wants and make whatever video he wants but the same goes for people in TPF. Everyone is allowed to share their opinions but using insults towards those who disagree with him is just immature. Warranted or not, for the most part most of the people here have been respectful regardless of how they view Dacob and no one has resorted to name calling.

Sorry @*mike_homme *you had to experience that. Welcome to TPF! Like *@platanoparty *said this thread may be harsher, but the community on TPF is amazing! You will find an array of personalities here ranging from those who are super sweet to those who will be super straight forward and honest, but all in all everyone here has always been super kind, respectful and willing to help.


----------



## Lulumelons

Anyone willing to bet that catwalkcity os asking all this about work tote bag and then later gonna tell us 

“THIS AMAZING WORK TOTE I FOUND FROM XXXX BRAND!”? It can fit laptop, low key but high quality with some tory burch pricin. Durable, environmentally friendly, blah blah blah lots of pockets.

Is it the weekend because I feel it coming. She’s going to advertise something, or be sponsored a bag or whatever then do a review and a promo code.


----------



## Asset287

EllenTsai said:


> Honestly I can't think of anything more stupid than making an 1hr 13 min long video ranting about people on a forum while waving an H riding crop


THIS!!! So true girl


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any one interested in watching membership only videos by fashionablyamy and katl


I really wanna meet those suckers that are interested in this…. Lol.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

Lulumelons said:


> Anyone willing to bet that catwalkcity os asking all this about work tote bag and then later gonna tell us
> 
> “THIS AMAZING WORK TOTE I FOUND FROM XXXX BRAND!”? It can fit laptop, low key but high quality with some tory burch pricin. Durable, environmentally friendly, blah blah blah lots of pockets.
> 
> Is it the weekend because I feel it coming. She’s going to advertise something, or be sponsored a bag or whatever then do a review and a promo code.
> 
> View attachment 5173273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173282


_But “accordingly” to my SA… _

Lol.

Back on topic, is she one of those youtubers that do impulsive bag shopping, praises it to high heavens, then turn around and advertise it for sale to their subscribers?

I watch her videos from time to time but never paid that kind of attention to her like that.


----------



## lill_canele

CrazyCool01 said:


> Why is everyone turning  youtube videos into business !
> If anyone is following fashionablyamy and katl .. they do live streams and now they are planning to create a membership based streaming service .. (looks like there are different levels of membership!!)
> 
> also soo many resellers (like redeluxe)  on youtube showcasing and selling bags ..
> Am i the one finding this odd!?



Haha, I know, when I saw that membership streaming service....I was like...really? a little silly to me lol


----------



## september1985

I also fast forward through the promos of Senrev and alike. I even saw a fragrance youtuber I enjoy watching was gifted a Senrev a few months back, I hope that was then end of that.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

label.hoe said:


> I also fast forward through the promos of Senrev and alike. I even saw *a fragrance youtuber I enjoy watching* *was gifted a Senrev a few months back, I hope that was then end of that.*


It won’t be the end of anything … these YouTubers get $50 for talking about Senreve bags per video, and get $300 per click and purchase on the link they provide on their channel.

That is money to fund their shopping habits, these youtubers won’t stop. They’ll buy Chanel and Hermès bags costing thousands but will shove these tacky Senreve bags down our throats pretending that our lives are incomplete without them.


----------



## pasdedeux1

breakfastatcartier said:


> It won’t be the end of anything … these YouTubers get $50 for talking about Senreve bags per video, and get $300 per click and purchase on the link they provide on their channel.
> 
> That is money to fund their shopping habits, these youtubers won’t stop. They’ll buy Chanel and Hermès bags costing thousands but will shove these tacky Senreve bags down our throats pretending that our lives are incomplete without them.


How is Senreve making any profit if they’re paying $300 per bag (on a $700 bag) in commission to all their partners?


----------



## BrandSnob

How do you all feel about the ones who hide their faces? Normally I’m not a fan but I really like hello catwalk city. And in general I respect ppls need for privacy when speaking about expensive items for security purposes


----------



## september1985

streetpathology said:


> Welp y’all got him started



I think Super Dacob has earned himself a thread in the influencer section here. There is so much to still unpack.


----------



## MsMoneybagg

breakfastatcartier said:


> It won’t be the end of anything … these YouTubers get $50 for talking about Senreve bags per video, and get $300 per click and purchase on the link they provide on their channel.
> 
> That is money to fund their shopping habits, these youtubers won’t stop. They’ll buy Chanel and Hermès bags costing thousands but will shove these tacky Senreve bags down our throats pretending that our lives are incomplete without them.



I bought the Senreve Aria bag after watching a few "What Fits" videos, but didn't use anyones promo codes. Glazing is melted on the strap and the loop to help hold the strap down was melted down onto the strap. I contacted their so-called *AMAZING* customer service and they're trying to pass it off as "possibly normal" - their exact words. Guess the customer service is only amazing when you have thousands of subscribers


----------



## torontosarah

MsMoneybagg said:


> I bought the Senreve Aria bag after watching a few "What Fits" videos, but didn't use anyones promo codes. Glazing is melted on the strap and the loop to help hold the strap down was melted down onto the strap. I contacted their so-called *AMAZING* customer service and they're trying to pass it off as "possibly normal" - their exact words. Guess the customer service is only amazing when you have thousands of subscribers



I’m so sorry to hear that you experience with Senreve quality and CD is bad! 
I don’t begrudge influencers who partner with brands - everyone needs to make a living - but for me the brands that are overly saturated (Lily Silk, senreve, skill share, karma etc) just seem less appealing to me because they are plugged everywhere and I just assume that this is for profit advertising not a true endorsement of a brand that the influencer really feels passionately about. I too just fast forward and think of it like an annoying ad.


----------



## daisychainz

lill_canele said:


> Haha, I know, when I saw that membership streaming service....I was like...really? a little silly to me lol


It's weird to have that because her channel hasn't grown in over a year. Her subscriber count has remained very close to 27/28k and is consistently dropping. That is according to social blade. If you don't even have a large subscriber base to draw from you won't get memberships. It's weird!


----------



## daisychainz

BrandSnob said:


> How do you all feel about the ones who hide their faces? Normally I’m not a fan but I really like hello catwalk city. And in general I respect ppls need for privacy when speaking about expensive items for security purposes


I don't care because I am not fangirling over any of these people, so what they look like doesn't matter to me. I'm interested in their bags and seeing what fits and stuff like that and sometimes jewelry and usually I just want to see if my stuff will fit in a bag. I know some Youtuber people have lost their jobs because of their channels. I wish I could remember her name, but I was watching someone for a few months who was really good but had to stop because of her job. If she hadn't shown herself then she would have been ok to continue  I guess. People are hiding for security and break-ins maybe but also personal reasons like jobs and ex's and who knows what else. Maybe some are movie stars on the dl


----------



## luxsal

I got YouTube premium mostly because my kiddos watch YouTube and it was the best decision! I just forward through the sponsorship portion or skip to the interesting parts like what fits or styling ideas. And no ads!!


----------



## Lulumelons

Lulumelons said:


> Anyone willing to bet that catwalkcity os asking all this about work tote bag and then later gonna tell us
> 
> “THIS AMAZING WORK TOTE I FOUND FROM XXXX BRAND!”? It can fit laptop, low key but high quality with some tory burch pricin. Durable, environmentally friendly, blah blah blah lots of pockets.
> 
> Is it the weekend because I feel it coming. She’s going to advertise something, or be sponsored a bag or whatever then do a review and a promo code.
> 
> View attachment 5173273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173282



She's so predictable.


----------



## MsMoneybagg

Lulumelons said:


> She's so predictable.


I discovered her recently and saw that video she posted with those ugly Sinbono bags she was giving away… is it just me or did those bags look insanely cheap looking?


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## theprettymiss

Lulumelons said:


> She's so predictable.


Yup, I knew she was gonna go with the Chanel tote.

Why even waste time asking peoples opinions?? Lol.


----------



## Lulumelons

theprettymiss said:


> Yup, I knew she was gonna go with the Chanel tote.
> 
> Why even waste time asking peoples opinions?? Lol.





MsMoneybagg said:


> I discovered her recently and saw that video she posted with those ugly Sinbono bags she was giving away… is it just me or did those bags look insanely cheap looking?



Hey it great marketing skills lol we most of her followers properly fell for it. Just like anyone who got the senreve after being introduced it by the influencers. That bag is ugly, bulky, cheap looking, expensive for what it is so here we go again with sinbono vEGan LeATher bag. But of course to any who truly love it then please don't mind me


----------



## Mallowsandchanel

breakfastatcartier said:


> _But “accordingly” to my SA… _
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Back on topic, is she one of those youtubers that do impulsive bag shopping, praises it to high heavens, then turn around and advertise it for sale to their subscribers?
> 
> I watch her videos from time to time but never paid that kind of attention to her like that.



amen! Glad I’m not alone who notice this trick lol


----------



## theprettymiss

Lulumelons said:


> Hey it great marketing skills lol we most of her followers properly fell for it. Just like anyone who got the senreve after being introduced it by the influencers. That bag is ugly, bulky, cheap looking, expensive for what it is so here we go again with sinbono vEGan LeATher bag. But of course to any who truly love it then please don't mind me


Yeah, I get it..but its still annoying.

Dont bombard and ask people about 59392 tote bag brands for weeks, if youre just going to pick Chanel every time, Lol.


----------



## Lulumelons

theprettymiss said:


> Yeah, I get it..but its still annoying.
> 
> Dont bombard and ask people about 59392 tote bag brands for weeks, if youre just going to pick Chanel every time, Lol.



Oh no babe I mean her "gReAT marKEting skills" i'm just as annoyed


----------



## breakfastatcartier

Mallowsandchanel said:


> amen! Glad I’m not alone who notice this trick lol


It becomes too obvious to ignore once you watch enough videos of these youtubers… these Lux youtubers obviously have a shopping addiction and use their viewers to help fund that habit. That’s why I’ve stopped watching their “review videos” … this video explains exactly what many of us who have their eyes open think of these youtubers.


----------



## liz_

breakfastatcartier said:


> It becomes too obvious to ignore once you watch enough videos of these youtubers… these Lux youtubers obviously have a shopping addiction and use their viewers to help fund that habit. That’s why I’ve stopped watching their “review videos” … this video explains exactly what many of us who have their eyes open think of these youtubers.



I agree! I refused to watch any of these buy buy buy, unboxing and “doesn’t work for me, selling the bag for $$$” all of these are a horrible influences.
I will not contribute to them making money off these videos by watching. I personally never posted something I didn’t keep. Anytime I sold something it was always at a loss.


----------



## castortroy666

I like lvlovermj. Its a small channel, but she has a lot of great content. Its really relaxing to listen to her, she takes her time and there is no annoying background music. This girl have hundreds of videos on her channel, check her out:


----------



## breakfastatcartier

Lulumelons said:


> Hey it great marketing skills lol we most of her followers properly fell for it. Just like anyone who got the senreve after being introduced it by the influencers. That bag is ugly, bulky, cheap looking, expensive for what it is so here we go again with sinbono vEGan LeATher bag. But of course to any who truly love it then please don't mind me


Most of my bags are preloved Chanel, Dior and an Hermès and I have a couple of Stella McCartney bags since I love to support vegan leather.

And although senreve has some beautifully designed vegan leather bags. I’m put off by the brand because I always think back to obnoxious lux youtubers that sound like they couldn’t wait to finish talking about these bags so they can get to the bags from the basic luxury houses they love (Chanel, Dior, Hermès …etc)


----------



## breakfastatcartier

theprettymiss said:


> Yup, I knew she was gonna go with the Chanel tote.
> 
> *Why even waste time asking peoples opinions?? Lol.*



So she can find an excuse to make these videos and get those views and”YouTube coins”…


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Tbh, I have unsubscribed to many of the “popular” Youtubers to include Mel in Melbourne, LVLoverCC, Alyssa Lenore, HelloCatWalkCity, Isabelle Styles, Kat L, FabulouslyAmy etc. because I find that they are just all the same. Same sponsors, same content, same everything. It all gets too repetitive and redundant and quite frankly, boring. I still continue to watch IntheFrow, SusieBonaldi (?) etc. because their channels are not all about unboxings, but have noticed that as of late, I’ve been watching more smaller channels as I feel they are more authentic and relatable.


----------



## nycmamaofone

What do people think of the recent Ana Luisa collabs with these Youtubers? There seems to be a lot of these recently.


----------



## platanoparty

nycmamaofone said:


> What do people think of the recent Ana Luisa collabs with these Youtubers? There seems to be a lot of these recently.



Are they using a Senreve kind of partnership model for marketing? I feel like they give a deal to everyone. I watch a completely non fashion related channel (2hearts1soul) and they even advertise for them. I haven’t shopped with them but I feel like it’s a weird tactic.


----------



## Lulumelons

PuccaNGaru said:


> Tbh, I have unsubscribed to many of the “popular” Youtubers to include Mel in Melbourne, LVLoverCC, Alyssa Lenore, HelloCatWalkCity, Isabelle Styles, Kat L, FabulouslyAmy etc. because I find that they are just all the same. Same sponsors, same content, same everything. It all gets too repetitive and redundant and quite frankly, boring. I still continue to watch IntheFrow, SusieBonaldi (?) etc. because their channels are not all about unboxings, but have noticed that as of late, I’ve been watching more smaller channels as I feel they are more authentic and relatable.



I can't stand Isabelle's nasal voice... nothing personal. It's like a rabbit being forced to talk while being squished.


----------



## missconvy

To everyone who recommended Cassie Thorpe thank you! I’ve been binging her videos. Love her.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## tpm1224

I’ve been enjoying Charming Kat. I think her channel is pretty new. She is so fun and unpretentious.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

PuccaNGaru said:


> Tbh, I have unsubscribed to many of the “popular” Youtubers to include Mel in Melbourne, LVLoverCC, Alyssa Lenore, HelloCatWalkCity, Isabelle Styles, Kat L, FabulouslyAmy etc. because I find that they are just all the same. Same sponsors, same content, same everything. It all gets too repetitive and redundant and quite frankly, boring. I still continue to watch IntheFrow, SusieBonaldi (?) etc. because their channels are not all about unboxings, but have noticed that as of late, I’ve been watching more smaller channels as I feel they are more authentic and relatable.


I have done the same. A lot of the youtubers You’ve mentioned have been promoting these, what I call: faux luxury. Lol.

Isabelle especially irks me when she does those few minutes talking about how much she LOVES her senreve bag that she’s used for a 15 minute trip to the grocery store while waiting for her new GUCCI bag to arrive and then seemed to throw it away once advertising time was over and almost salivating as she unboxed her luxury bag.

Its as if they’re insulting us “peasants” by shoving these cheaply made bags down our throats just to make money off us and those companies so they can buy their high end luxury bags …


----------



## breakfastatcartier

nycmamaofone said:


> What do people think of the recent Ana Luisa collabs with these Youtubers? There seems to be a lot of these recently.


I remember “Colourful Noir” used to advertise the heck out of this brand, lol. And the main theme of her channel was to promote mindful, less shopping.

I wasn’t as privy to these “sale Tactics” by some of these brands back then.
But now I’ve stopped watching all youtubers that promote these generic brands.


----------



## innerpeace85

nycmamaofone said:


> What do people think of the recent Ana Luisa collabs with these Youtubers? There seems to be a lot of these recently.


And every one of them with detachable pearl?


----------



## MISS.AM

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I make 6 figs, and well into the 6 figures, and I’m in my 30s and single. I live in LA which is an expensive city to live in, but I have minimal bills. I still could not afford a Chanel or Hermès bag every other week. And I wouldn’t want to, because are you even enjoying and using your bags if you get a new one every week? It’s just conspicuous consumption.
> 
> I don’t like that a lot of youtubers say they work full time and that is how they can afford $10k+ in bags a month. Many people make big salaries, work full time, save, etc and still cannot afford $10k+/mo on bags. It’s obviously family or husband money, crazy YouTube/social media earnings, or debt. It is so unrealistic and can make people who don’t know better feel bad about their own situation because they cannot buy a Chanel bag every month even though they work full time.
> 
> I wish there was a shift in our culture to more of enjoying what you have instead of focusing on what you don’t.


I also used to like je suis Lou, but her buying rate keeps getting more unrealistic. I went to private school and now I go to uni and know people her age from really wealthy families and people who work while at uni but none of them would be able to buy at her rate. Even if she works how high of a salary would an undergraduate at the age of 24 be given realistically in Mexico? Something doesn’t add up. I don’t mind those who don’t want to disclose everything but Lou is lying to her audience which is why I no longer support her as I feel I can’t trust her


----------



## streetpathology

AL just bought another Birkin during her trip to Paris even though I do recall months prior she said she wasn't going to hop on the Hermes bandwagon.


----------



## nycmamaofone

streetpathology said:


> AL just bought another Birkin during her trip to Paris even though I do recall months prior she said she wasn't going to hop on the Hermes bandwagon.


Deleted.


----------



## fiantoduri

streetpathology said:


> AL just bought another Birkin during her trip to Paris even though I do recall months prior she said she wasn't going to hop on the Hermes bandwagon.



The amount of bags rotating in and out of her collection has gotten ridiculous; 3 Hermes bags in less than a year! And she put in an SO earlier this year too so she's still waiting for that one.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

streetpathology said:


> AL just bought another Birkin during her trip to Paris even though I do recall months prior she said she wasn't going to hop on the Hermes bandwagon.


Who’s that?


----------



## Hazzelnut

breakfastatcartier said:


> Who’s that?



Alyssa Lenore


----------



## missconvy

streetpathology said:


> AL just bought another Birkin during her trip to Paris even though I do recall months prior she said she wasn't going to hop on the Hermes bandwagon.


Did you watch her video? She was not able to purchase a bag in Paris. She purchased it from ReBag after.
Edit: she was offered a blue Kelly and a gray Lindy in Paris and declined both.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

Hazzelnut said:


> Alyssa Lenore


Oh, I remember trying to watch a couple of her videos(probably searching for review videos on LV bags)… I found her too…bland. Couldn’t even get myself to finish watching the videos.

I recall on a gossip site that she’s become one of those “sponsored” influencers, lol.

I guess her transitioning to Hermès is like many of us bad lovers who transition to certain brands (I never thought I’d buy Gucci or fendi bags but my eyes opened to their vintage pieces and I was hooked!)… she probably thinks she’s finally made it in the “YouTube influencer game” and is trying to keep up with her peers.


----------



## ElisaAnna

aliciamonroe said:


> I also used to like je suis Lou, but her buying rate keeps getting more unrealistic. I went to private school and now I go to uni and know people her age from really wealthy families and people who work while at uni but none of them would be able to buy at her rate. Even if she works how high of a salary would an undergraduate at the age of 24 be given realistically in Mexico? Something doesn’t add up. I don’t mind those who don’t want to disclose everything but Lou is lying to her audience which is why I no longer support her as I feel I can’t trust her



even if I had the money I wouldn’t even buy that many bags.It’s just ridiculous


----------



## platanoparty

I didn’t even realize Paris was allowing American visitors right now. I find Alyssas content very one note, I haven’t watched in a while.

I personally dislike all the partnerships with redeluxe and Rebag. In my experience they aren’t actually helping people get bags they may otherwise not be able to afford new, but contributing to a vicious reseller issue. Even if they don’t always have the newest bag of the season (though I have seen this too), they are crazy expensive. It seems gone are the days of scoring a great pre loved deal, and i feel this is in part due to pandemic and influencer partnerships


----------



## breakfastatcartier

platanoparty said:


> It seems gone are the days of scoring a great pre loved deal, *and i feel this is in part due to pandemic and influencer partnerships*


You make an excellent observation. This is why I feel nervous when a popular lux YouTuber showcases a vintage bag … I worry the preloved websites will raise the bag prices … 
I have only recently started purchasing luxury bags (many preloved) and although I can score good quality preowned bags locally in my country through Instagram/Facebook pages that sell preowned bags … I’ve noticed the prices on fashionphile are ridiculous and only recently did I find out that their prices weren’t as high as they are now.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## rene1326

I also just wanted to say how great of a YouTuber Cassie Thorpe is. Even if I have absolutely no interest in the topic her video is on I still watch because how fun she is. I love her style as well. If you are just bored and looking for someone new on YT definitely go binge watch her. I also enjoy Amber Ashleigh and Sergio's Secret if it's a topic I have interest in.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Absolutely wonderful/intelligent youtuber who deserves more subbies - please watch


----------



## doni

rene1326 said:


> I also just wanted to say how great of a YouTuber Cassie Thorpe is. Even if I have absolutely no interest in the topic her video is on I still watch because how fun she is. I love her style as well. If you are just bored and looking for someone new on YT definitely go binge watch her. I also enjoy Amber Ashleigh and Sergio's Secret if it's a topic I have interest in.


I also find Cassie Thorpe fun and entertaining. Plus she is unapologetic and feels genuine and refreshing as she never talks about inserts and says things like how she finds Sanreve bags ugly. Cannot be good for business…


----------



## Limetka

I find Cassie Thorpe a bit too chav and cringey. I don’t like her style, her manner and the fact she’s clearly not self-funded. I feel bad for criticizing her; I apologize.


----------



## Lulumelons

Limetka said:


> I find Cassie Thorpe a bit too chav and cringey. I don’t like her style, her manner and the fact she’s clearly not self-funded. I feel bad for criticizing her; I apologize.


 
I do like her personality and how authentic she is. Not self funded means she can talk more freely about brands that are shoved down our throats like Dior or senreve.

I get what you mean her style might be tacky or chav but definitely very true to self and fun and just expressing her individuality for her age. Still better than those cookie cutter youtubers trying to sell us their ****ty adverts and bags.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

Limetka said:


> I find Cassie Thorpe a bit too chav and cringey. I don’t like her style, her manner and the fact she’s clearly not self-funded. I feel bad for criticizing her; I apologize.


I cringe at her as well. Tried to get into her, but couldn’t … her aesthetic is the annoying 2011 Over-reacting YouTuber… never been into it.


----------



## chinadoll.usa

Limetka said:


> I find Cassie Thorpe a bit too chav and cringey. I don’t like her style, her manner and the fact she’s clearly not self-funded. I feel bad for criticizing her; I apologize.



No need to apologize for having an opinion or expressing how you feel


----------



## torontosarah

CrazyCool01 said:


> Absolutely wonderful/intelligent youtuber who deserves more subbies - please watch





CrazyCool01 said:


> Absolutely wonderful/intelligent youtuber who deserves more subbies - please watch




here here!! I enjoy her and her channel a lot.


----------



## linhtp411

I found a new Youtuber that I like. Check out *Always Antonette*. She seems very genuine and nice. I like her a lot.


----------



## mskatvb

fiantoduri said:


> The amount of bags rotating in and out of her collection has gotten ridiculous; 3 Hermes bags in less than a year! And she put in an SO earlier this year too so she's still waiting for that one.


Her SO just arrived and she filmed lightning quick! Its a beautiful bag but not surprised she didn't go crazy with the colors given her 'neutral aesthetic' she maintains.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

mskatvb said:


> Her SO just arrived and she filmed lightning quick! Its a beautiful bag but not surprised she didn't go crazy with the colors given her 'neutral aesthetic' she maintains.


I guess that’s because she seemingly didn’t have to wait so long to get her dream bags/ sought after bags … so the result is something of an “indifference” to these things.

It’s happened to me once I became financially independent and was able to acquire my dream bags in the span of a few months, by my 5th one … the spark was gone even though I’ve dreamt about it for years.


----------



## fiantoduri

mskatvb said:


> Her SO just arrived and she filmed lightning quick! Its a beautiful bag but not surprised she didn't go crazy with the colors given her 'neutral aesthetic' she maintains.


Wish I could afford 4 Hermes bags in a year  that influencer and sponsorship money must be good


----------



## linhtp411

platanoparty said:


> I didn’t even realize Paris was allowing American visitors right now. I find Alyssas content very one note, I haven’t watched in a while.
> 
> I personally dislike all the partnerships with redeluxe and Rebag. In my experience they aren’t actually helping people get bags they may otherwise not be able to afford new, but contributing to a vicious reseller issue. Even if they don’t always have the newest bag of the season (though I have seen this too), they are crazy expensive. It seems gone are the days of scoring a great pre loved deal, and i feel this is in part due to pandemic and influencer partnerships


Reduxe pricing seems so high. Everything is so much more expensive than it should be. I'd rather buy directly from resellers in some Facebook groups than buying through them. Their poses in some pictures are annoying lol, not trying to be mean, but some pictures look too funny, my husband pointed it out and I can never unsee it. I had to unfollow them on Instagram.


----------



## streetpathology

fiantoduri said:


> Wish I could afford 4 Hermes bags in a year  that influencer and sponsorship money must be good



She was also selling some of her bags as well


----------



## luxsal

I found out very recently that some YouTubers review replicas of luxury bags. I was watching some styling videos like a dodo until I saw on top in small writing, Luxury Replica Reviews. I was so shocked! I was thinking to myself why the bags and their colors seem to be so off lol! How is this even allowed? It should be illegal to allow copying everything, brand names, colors, even replica boxes, ribbons , etc. How are these luxury brands not cracking down on such videos? It just blew my mind!


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## mskatvb

streetpathology said:


> She was also selling some of her bags as well


Yep, she has this Bag In, Bag Out Rule. She just posted some bag Q&A on her stories.


----------



## fashionelite

mskatvb said:


> Yep, she has this Bag In, Bag Out Rule. She just posted some bag Q&A on her stories.


She sold a Chanel deauville, a Dior book tote and an LV Palm Springs mini. That will barely get her $10k. She bought 4 hermes bags and 2 Chanel 19s this year. I love her content, and I think she bought really great bags. But her spending is not realistic at all.


----------



## streetpathology

fashionelite said:


> She sold a Chanel deauville, a Dior book tote and an LV Palm Springs mini. That will barely get her $10k. She bought 4 hermes bags and 2 Chanel 19s this year. I love her content, and I think she bought really great bags. But her spending is not realistic at all.



Yup in total that’s approximately 50k in bags alone(if my math is correct) It’s not realistic to most people and I wish she was a bit more transparent about it


----------



## fiantoduri

fashionelite said:


> She sold a Chanel deauville, a Dior book tote and an LV Palm Springs mini. That will barely get her $10k. She bought 4 hermes bags and 2 Chanel 19s this year. I love her content, and I think she bought really great bags. But her spending is not realistic at all.





streetpathology said:


> Yup in total that’s approximately 50k in bags alone(if my math is correct) It’s not realistic to most people and I wish she was a bit more transparent about it


I believe she sold her Chanel jumbo and Loewe bag(s) too. She sold her tan Loewe bag, purchased another neutral Loewe, and then sold that one pretty quickly after. You're right in that she probably only gained about $10-15k from selling her bags and that the amount of bags rotating into her collection is pretty unrealistic. Didn't she just buy a Celine bag too?


----------



## theprettymiss

Just popped in here to post this..CWC is so predictable, Lol.

Totes will always be functional, if moneys not an issue she might as well keep it.


----------



## streetpathology

fiantoduri said:


> I believe she sold her Chanel jumbo and Loewe bag(s) too. She sold her tan Loewe bag, purchased another neutral Loewe, and then sold that one pretty quickly after. You're right in that she probably only gained about $10-15k from selling her bags and that the amount of bags rotating into her collection is pretty unrealistic. Didn't she just buy a Celine bag too?



Yeah something is a bit off but I’m guessing she’s making all of these purchases in order to fully prepare and pay for the wedding. I don’t know how much her fiancé makes either so we don’t know if he helps with her bag habit(from what she shared online)


----------



## ctimec

I like black and gold style. She doesn’t sell her bags and she’s a Chanel devotee instead of climbing the brand ladder like all of the others. She also does not pimp sanreve lol!


----------



## nostalgists

streetpathology said:


> Yeah something is a bit off but I’m guessing she’s making all of these purchases in order to fully prepare and pay for the wedding. I don’t know how much her fiancé makes either so we don’t know if he helps with her bag habit(from what she shared online)


I also saw AL did an Instagram live this week (link here) with some other luxury reseller account and in that she said she just got another Hermes from them that she’s going to post about in November… so that’s 5 hermes bags in less than a year! In a way I think it cheapens Hermes because, IMO part of the allure is that they are special and rare. To get 5 in a year makes them feel less special and makes her super unrelatable. I think she’s not transparent about her influencer privilege - to get offered an Hermes SO with such little spending history is wild to me and has to be influencer privilege. Reseller companies that she promotes (i.e. Redeluxe) are selling bags at such high premiums which is exactly what brands like Hermes DONT want so its also a turnoff to see her complain that resale market prices are getting crazy when her partnerships directly contribute to that. I was a big fan of her YT but this year I’ve been really turned off and don’t want to just see unboxing videos of more $11K bags when she’s not transparent about how she gets them. Even though she has a bag in, bag out policy, she’s not disclosing that she gets a lot of these bags at a discount and/or more easily because she’s an influencer so it’s just not realistic. For a normal person to get an Hermes quota bag you have to spend a 1:1 ratio to even be offered a quota bag and she certainly bypassed that requirement too. End rant lol


----------



## streetpathology

nostalgists said:


> I also saw she did an Instagram live with some other luxury reseller account and in that she said she just got another Hermes from them that she’s going to post about in November… so that’s 5 hermes bags in a year! In a way I think it cheapens Hermes because, IMO part of the allure is that they are special and rare. To get 5 in a year makes them feel less special and makes her super unrelatable. I think she’s not super transparent about her influencer privilege - to get offered an Hermea SO with such little spending history is wild to me and has to be influencer privilege. I was a big fan of her YT but this year I’ve been really turned off and don’t want to just see videos of her getting more $11K bags when hardly anyone can afford that and she’s not transparent about how she gets them. Lol end rant



wow really??!! I can’t even imagine spending that much unless that reseller has offered her an influencer discount but still, it really makes her unrelatable in that aspect.


----------



## nostalgists

streetpathology said:


> wow really??!! I can’t even imagine spending that much unless that reseller has offered her an influencer discount but still, it really makes her unrelatable in that aspect.


I’m sure she got a deep discount but I feel like 5 hermes quota bags in less than a year even if they are discounted is not healthy or at the very least not attainable for most normal people? I’m just getting weary of influencers promoting lifestyles and spending that only an influencer could actually afford but not being transparent about that fact.


----------



## streetpathology

nostalgists said:


> I’m sure she got a deep discount but I feel like 5 hermes quota bags in less than a year even if they are discounted is not healthy or at the very least not attainable for any normal person? I’m just getting weary of influencers promoting lifestyles and spending that only an influencer could actually afford but not being transparent about that fact.



exactly, I remember one of her followers asked her how much she makes from content creation and she told them it was way too personal yet promoting frivolous spending is ok???


----------



## fiantoduri

5 Hermes quota bags in less than a year??? I swear even rich non-influencers don't buy that many in a year's time!


----------



## nostalgists

streetpathology said:


> exactly, I remember one of her followers asked her how much she makes from content creation and she told them it was way too personal yet promoting frivolous spending is ok???


Exactly! It’s so frustrating because she has videos about “how to save for bags” Or tells her followers on Instagram Q&A’s how to save but in reality…. She’s getting so many of these bags discounted and doesn’t say that. How can you tell people how they should save for these luxury bags when you won’t disclose the true nature of how you get these bags? Just seems so hypocritical. I mean… if you google her wedding planner she charges $375 an hour… who can afford that? Also seems like an influencer deal but of course she hasn’t disclosed that. Sorry I don’t want to hijack this thread I just was thrilled to see a thread with people who have opinions about luxury influencers because clearly I have a lot of opinions haha. I’ve learned a lot from influencer YT’s but I’m becoming disillusioned because I feel that AL (and others) are really promoting unrealistic and unhealthy buying habits. I have totally succumbed to it in the past and am now trying to unprogram that from my brain!


----------



## fiantoduri

nostalgists said:


> Exactly! It’s so frustrating because she has videos about “how to save for bags” Or tells her followers on Instagram Q&A’s how to save but in reality…. She’s getting so many of these bags discounted and doesn’t say that. How can you tell people how they should save for these luxury bags when you won’t disclose the true nature of how you get these bags? Just seems so hypocritical. I mean… if you google her wedding planner she charges $375 an hour… who can afford that? Also seems like an influencer deal but of course she hasn’t disclosed that. Sorry I don’t want to hijack this thread I just was thrilled to see a thread with people who have opinions about luxury influencers because clearly I have a lot of opinions haha. I’ve learned a lot from influencer YT’s but I’m becoming disillusioned because I feel that AL (and others) are really promoting unrealistic and unhealthy buying habits. I have totally succumbed to it in the past and am now trying to unprogram that from my brain!


Totally guilty of becoming disillusioned, particularly with AL. I posted pages back that I don't think she necessarily did anything "wrong" but she just suddenly stopped being relatable to me and it seems others feel the same way too. I can totally admit to being jealous of how many beautiful bags she has acquired but it's just not realistic for me as someone who started following her because we are around the same age, have similar taste in fashion, and have a love for luxury bags. It's so weird feeling bitter (maybe bitter isn't the word I'm looking for here) about everything she has added this year, but perhaps the bitterness is because, like you mentioned, she isn't forthcoming or honest about how she pays for these bags or how much she actually pays for them.


----------



## streetpathology

fiantoduri said:


> Totally guilty of becoming disillusioned, particularly with AL. I posted pages back that I don't think she necessarily did anything "wrong" but she just suddenly stopped being relatable to me and it seems others feel the same way too. I can totally admit to being jealous of how many beautiful bags she has acquired but it's just not realistic for me as someone who started following her because we are around the same age, have similar taste in fashion, and have a love for luxury bags. It's so weird feeling bitter (maybe bitter isn't the word I'm looking for here) about everything she has added this year, but perhaps the bitterness is because, like you mentioned, she isn't forthcoming or honest about how she pays for these bags or how much she actually pays for them.



It’s normal to feel that way and I don’t blame you! I feel like if she was more transparent like other influencers, it wouldn’t come across as phony or a try hard. She always says she has bills, taxes to pay etc. but buying 5 $11k + bags including a wedding(destination) and paying a mortgage seems so overwhelming and costly.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## anatomyofafad

Not sure how to articulate this but even the bag in/bag out practice seems tainted when someone is buying at a super high volume and frequency. I actually really admire people who let go of a bag when they bring a new one in but when you're buying so much so often it can feel like a revolving door of bags. As someone who wants to watch videos by people who genuinely appreciate a bag when I'm considering buying it it can be a bit of whiplash to then see them casually let it go a few months later because the next shiny thing has come along. 

I also think it's not at all the same when an influencer does it compared to the average person because they can basically sell that bag at or above the price they paid for it because of their platform. (The market is what the market is so I can't blame them for listing the items at those prices, but I remember being shocked by people willing to pay so close to retail for bags that aren't even difficult to find new.)


----------



## breakfastatcartier

anatomyofafad said:


> remember being shocked by people willing to pay so close to retail for bags that aren't even difficult to find new.)


This reminded me of the LV croisette on fashionphile being sold for above retail with obvious signs of wear and tear and even missing a strap or tassel and I don’t think it’s hard to get!


----------



## Nood

nostalgists said:


> Exactly! It’s so frustrating because she has videos about “how to save for bags” Or tells her followers on Instagram Q&A’s how to save but in reality…. She’s getting so many of these bags discounted and doesn’t say that. How can you tell people how they should save for these luxury bags when you won’t disclose the true nature of how you get these bags? Just seems so hypocritical. I mean… if you google her wedding planner she charges $375 an hour… who can afford that? Also seems like an influencer deal but of course she hasn’t disclosed that. Sorry I don’t want to hijack this thread I just was thrilled to see a thread with people who have opinions about luxury influencers because clearly I have a lot of opinions haha. I’ve learned a lot from influencer YT’s but I’m becoming disillusioned because I feel that AL (and others) are really promoting unrealistic and unhealthy buying habits. I have totally succumbed to it in the past and am now trying to unprogram that from my brain!



I couldn't agree more! Honestly at this rate, how she affords the bags and lifestyle doesn't matter anymore. She makes her own money so she can spend it however she wants to, although it is frustrating that she isn't very transparent about the topic. But what I hate about the whole young luxury influencers world is that they are promoting an unrealistic lifestyle and spending habits while the majority of followers who are in the same age group cannot afford the same luxury items and vacations at the frequency that they do. How many more unboxing/new bag videos does one need to make? This is a never-ending circle because that's how they make the most money on youtube. As we keep watching, they got money rolling in to fund for the next bag purchase, and of course another video.

I've learned to filter them out of my mind, get youtube to stop suggesting their channels on my feed, and make room for other important things in my life. I still love looking at bags and prefer to visit this forum much better because this is where everybody genuinely shares the hobby without influence and monetization.


----------



## ctimec

Style hard is another good one that I’m not sure has been mentioned. Don’t see any skillshare spon in her vids lol. She is versed in many brands. 

The ones making content out of buying and returning are bogus. Especially revealing and pawing on bags only to return them only to end up back at the boutique. It’s a no from me lol


----------



## CrazyCool01

ctimec said:


> Style hard is another good one that I’m not sure has been mentioned. Don’t see any skillshare spon in her vids lol. She is versed in many brands.
> 
> The ones making content out of buying and returning are bogus. Especially revealing and pawing on bags only to return them only to end up back at the boutique. It’s a no from me lol


Love Stylehard ! She has immucate taste and i love her jewellery collection video


----------



## Annabella4

I’m ok with some sponsored content, especially when its fitting for the channel and they do YouTube as a fulltime job. However, Senreve, some cheap jewelry brands and Lily Silk really annoy me! I would not buy out of principle. Also I really hate it when they just sell every bag after a few months. I appreciate the actual enthusiasm of smaller YT-ers who are genuinely happy with their purchase.
Although I could afford  bunch of Hermès bags a year if I wanted, I just find it wasteful. When are you going to use all those bags? It seams like hoarding almost. You don’t necessarily need to own every bag you like, right?


----------



## Oaks Lily

Giving my two cents since l’m up early this Sunday morning.At the moment, I really like watching:

The Real Shakeen - she has a great collection of Chanel  bags etc. She’s funny and normal for a youtuber with a down to earth approach to her purchases. 

Caitlin Pawlowski - she’s extremely funny and shares her heartfelt luxury journey with all the ups and downs. 

Chase Amie- I’ve watched her for a few years, she has a wonderful Chanel collection. I like her a lot but get tired of the senreve and farfetch plugs. Her fashion is just ok,  seems to buy the same old thing. I like her new home content and  vlogs wish there were more.

Maria Dragonova- Specular Chanel collection although not relatable in the manner she spends. She seems overly label conscious which hurts her fashion sense because it’s label overload. I watch her because she seems like a nice person and genuinely loves her bags etc. Also, she actually appears to wear and use  them unlike others. Plus she has an opinion on what she Iikes and does not like, such as she’ll say an item at Chanel is ugly rather than loving everything just because it’s ‘Chanel’ She does a great job at shopping vlogs and viewing new collections.  She plugs the same of the crummy collabs such as lily silk and shoptagr which is annoying. 

Elle Florence-she doesn’t have as much  Chanel content as she used to but does lots of beauty, fashion, lifestyle. She can be fun to watch and enjoy seeing her content. I don’t always like her fashion and styling choices but overall it’s okay. Her plugging of her scarves and jewelry line can get annoying at times. However, I think she means well and is nice person. Plus she actually started her own business instead pushing some crappy products from other companies. She’s had some ups and downs in her love life over the years but I respect the way she always picks her self up and gets on with her life and moves forward in a positive way. 

Erica’s Girly World- she does lots of fashion and shopping vlogs. She tries to be fashion forward and it’s fun to watch since her style is different than mine. I don’t thinks she always wears clothes that are appropriate for her age or physique but it’s not a total train wreck. I really like that she has an opinion and isn’t afraid to express how she feels plus I think she means well and just wants to have fun and enjoy life. 

Emma Anders-when she does uploads vids she if fun to watch and has a nice collection of Chanel and Dior. I like her personality as she doesn’t take herself too seriously

Youtubers that I do not care to watch anymore:

LVloveeCc and Mel in Melbourne -
They both seems like genuinely  nice and sweet people but their over consumption of luxy goods is really sad when you think about it.  It’s like they are trying to fill some void in their life similar to those people who are on that tv show Hoarders. Just my opinion, who really needs all the stuff they buy?? Why are they buying it?? I think they are well past the point of needing anything or really appreciate what they purchase. No fun to watch them .

Tamara Kalinic - still do not understand what is special about her??  Her personality turns me off as she seems very entitled. She was early to the YouTube/Blogger gig and it has benefited her greatly. Given the access she has to luxy goods if other women could have the same access they most likely offer better content/style sense. The lifestyle she portrays is unattainable and not relatable  to most young people which is worrisome.  

In the Frow (Victoria) - same as Tamara, got in early on the YT/Blogger gig and reaped the benefits. She seems like a nicer person than Tamara but peddles a lot of crummy collaborations. Also, other people given the same access to luxy goods could style better than she does. However, I do respect that Victoria is a self made women and deserves her success. So I do watch an occasional vid once every few months. 

Lydia Elise Milan-her personality is on par with Tamara and the same options on stying as the T & V apply here too. I must confess I do follow her home IG and like her gardening content. 

 Ok I’m done, apologies in advance for the long post…have a nice Sunday and Happy Halloween!


----------



## fashionelite

Some of my favorite YouTubers are Tiana Peri and Kristina Braly. They seem so nice and genuine. They are driven women who like luxury goods but it isn’t their entire life. They both have amazing Chanel and Hermès collections and don’t have monthly hauls. Tiana only has 4K subscribers but I think she deserves so much more.


----------



## september1985

@Oaks Lily it's very hard to find luxury YouTubers that are relatable. 

I guess for me it would be ericas girly world and sophie shohet because they both also have careers. Additionally, I really like super dacob and can appreciate that he has not fallen for senrev.


----------



## Oaks Lily

label.hoe said:


> @Oaks Lily it's very hard to find luxury YouTubers that are relatable.
> 
> I guess for me it would be ericas girly world and sophie shohet because they both also have careers. Additionally, I really like super dacob and can appreciate that he has not fallen for senrev.


Agreed! I don’t have anywhere near the near the luxury bags etc people I watch. I don’t care to either. I like Sophie too. As a career gal myself I appreciate yt’s with careers as well


----------



## mosare

Limetka said:


> I find Cassie Thorpe a bit too chav and cringey. I don’t like her style, her manner and the fact she’s clearly not self-funded. I feel bad for criticizing her; I apologize.



Whoa, back up here haha. I think it’s very fair that she is not your cup of tea but she actually _is_ self-funded and has been very transparent about this on multiple occasions.

Yes she came from rich (yet they were self-made through her childhood) parents, they do not support her financially at all. Before becoming a full-time youtuber, she’s talked about how she would scrape together her income when she was younger to buy luxury items until she lost control and ran up a lot of credit card debt that she had to pay her own way out of. She’s had a few videos on finances and budgeting for luxury where she calls on personal experience. Even when she became a full-time YTer, she talks about how she had savings from working a good job (her formal education is in economics) combined with a COVID-related severance package to give her a safety net and help motivate her to take the leap into YouTube full-time.

Say what you may about her personality (again, very fair) but let’s not lump her in with those who’d rather mooch off of others for luxury. Not that I’m her biggest fan or anything but we should give credit where credit is due.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

anatomyofafad said:


> I also think it's not at all the same when an influencer does it compared to the average person because they can basically sell that bag at or above the price they paid for it because of their platform.



I will admit that I was influenced by this “one bag in one bag out” habit by these lux youtubers. Even though I buy and sell preloved bags, it still seemed like a very wasteful habit since Many times, I ended up losing money even after making a sale.

What these youtubers have are eager fans influenced by their purchases and willingly ready to pay even above retail for those bags.

It’s worrisome how much these influencers  can influence us, and in my case, was so much that I went overboard with my buying especially during lockdown…


----------



## breakfastatcartier

mosare said:


> Whoa, back up here haha. I think it’s very fair that she is not your cup of tea but she actually _is_ self-funded and has been very transparent about this on multiple occasions.
> 
> Yes she came from rich (yet they were self-made through her childhood) parents, they do not support her financially at all. Before becoming a full-time youtuber, she’s talked about how she would scrape together her income when she was younger to buy luxury items until she lost control and ran up a lot of credit card debt that she had to pay her own way out of. She’s had a few videos on finances and budgeting for luxury where she calls on personal experience. Even when she became a full-time YTer, she talks about how she had savings from working a good job (her formal education is in economics) combined with a COVID-related severance package to give her a safety net and help motivate her to take the leap into YouTube full-time.
> 
> Say what you may about her personality (again, very fair) but let’s not lump her in with those who’d rather mooch off of others for luxury. Not that I’m her biggest fan or anything but we should give credit where credit is due.


That still doesn’t make sense …


----------



## luxsal

breakfastatcartier said:


> I will admit that I was influenced by this “one bag in one bag out” habit by these lux youtubers. Even though I buy and sell preloved bags, it still seemed like a very wasteful habit since Many times, I ended up losing money even after making a sale.
> 
> What these youtubers have are eager fans influenced by their purchases and willingly ready to pay even above retail for those bags.
> 
> It’s worrisome how much these influencers  can influence us, and in my case, was so much that I went overboard with my buying especially during lockdown…


This is so true! I did this too and lost about 500 dollars from selling a bag. Never again. I am just careful with my purchases now and only buy after thinking about how I can incorporate this in my daily lifestyle and my wardrobe. This helped me stop from buying on impulse various times especially when new seasons are released. 
Although bags look beautiful on Instagram posts and YouTube videos, it doesn’t mean they are practical for use. 
You made a good point that these you tubers can probably sell over retail. Makes perfect sense!


----------



## luxsal

I was shocked to see Chase Amie’s recent video where she said she told her rose gold classic flap. She has a good reason though and it is better not to hoard the bags when you are not using them. But this is such a beautiful bag. Probably sold over thousands of dollars:


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## mosare

breakfastatcartier said:


> That still doesn’t make sense …



I’m sorry, what do you mean? Which part?


----------



## Saaski

I haven't seen her mentioned here before, but Fabulous Irene is great! She posts a lot of comparisons, detail shots, and shopping vlogs. I don't know how she does it, but she's always able to get a ton of in-boutique footage of the latest collections.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

mosare said:


> I’m sorry, what do you mean? Which part?


Scraping money for a luxury bag at a very young age as a student before getting a well paying job, severance pay, paying off debt … there’s something that doesn’t add up here.

I’m not calling you a liar, but that little girl could be hiding something … similarly to Je Suis Lou … they want to keep their privacy in financial terms and I will respect that. But they  make it seem as if the only thing they pay for is bags… no bills, nothing …


----------



## Limetka

breakfastatcartier said:


> Scraping money for a luxury bag at a very young age as a student before getting a well paying job, severance pay, paying off debt … there’s something that doesn’t add up here.
> 
> I’m not calling you a liar, but that little girl could be hiding something … similarly to Je Suis Lou … they want to keep their privacy in financial terms and I will respect that. But they  make it seem as if the only thing they pay for is bags… no bills, nothing …



Yeah, I agree with you. Not to mention it appears she was still living at home about three years ago, as well as enjoying numerous far-flung vacations. I don’t believe for a second she’s wholly self-funded. She’s a lucky gal; good for her.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

Limetka said:


> Yeah, I agree with you. Not to mention it appears she was still living at home about three years ago, as well as enjoying numerous far-flung vacations. I don’t believe for a second she’s wholly self-funded. *She’s a lucky gal; good for her.*


Exactly, good for anyone with that type of financial security. It’s nice to enjoy life and it’s luxuries.

I think with this new generation there’s a culture of “self-Made, millionaire in their 20s, living the rich life…etc”, they act like having money being handed to them by financially stable parents instead of their very own multiple streams of money is something to be shamed of.


----------



## mosare

breakfastatcartier said:


> Scraping money for a luxury bag at a very young age as a student before getting a well paying job, severance pay, paying off debt … there’s something that doesn’t add up here.
> 
> I’m not calling you a liar, but that little girl could be hiding something … similarly to Je Suis Lou … they want to keep their privacy in financial terms and I will respect that. But they  make it seem as if the only thing they pay for is bags… no bills, nothing …



There are many people who budget for luxury. Whether they make $30k or $300k/year, people who really want “luxury” make budgets if their expenses versus the cost of the luxury items are such that budgets allow them to live within their means while still being able to scrape, gather, save the money for these frivolous things. There are people on this very forum who speak about budgeting. Severance packages are also relatively common for larger corporations based in developed western nations and even required by labour laws in certain parts of the world. Nothing she stated is so far out of left field. Furthermore, going into credit card debt for something one wants is not unheard of otherwise 2008 in the US would not have happened.

Liar is a strong word to bring to this conversation so I’m going to assume there was no ill intent there. I’m simply reiterating things she has been very open about that can be missed if you don’t watch her enough. All students don’t make the same wage just as they all don’t have the same expenses. As a someone who was once a student who supported themselves entirely, I also understand the power of a good budget. However, my lived experience is not required for me to understand “money for luxury” can mean different things to different people and how they get and how much of said money they have will also look different as well. Remember, your financial situation is not the only one to exist and/or is possible. Everyone is different. Two people earning even the same income may have different financial responsibilities and thus afford different luxuries -if any luxuries at all. Not everything you may consider excess must come from others based your personal experience. Again, everyone is different.

Je suis Lou is in a different category. She has stated in the past that she gets help from time to time from her father. Cassie does not get help from her father and has talked about her financial responsibilities and budgeting many times before as I stated in my previous comment. Again, this is a detail easily missed if you’re not watching them regularly. I’ve also noticed Lou has greatly simplified how she talks about her money situation in recent videos and it’s probably because of all the scrutiny she gets. It’s like if these women are not breaking out their tax filings people always assume something sketchy. Rather interesting. Cassie is also 28/29. Lou is 25- these are not “little girls” and how you refer to them is very telling of what you’re willing to receive from this conversion so it’s best I respectfully bow out.

Cheers!


----------



## classybags4ever

salal04 said:


> I was shocked to see Chase Amie’s recent video where she said she told her rose gold classic flap. She has a good reason though and it is better not to hoard the bags when you are not using them. But this is such a beautiful bag. Probably sold over thousands of dollars:




I noticed this too and was wondering if someone else would bring it up. I wonder if she sold at a reasonable price or made thousands off the bag. She doesn't say.


----------



## luxsal

classybags4ever said:


> I noticed this too and was wondering if someone else would bring it up. I wonder if she sold at a reasonable price or made thousands off the bag. She doesn't say.


Wasn't it a classic flap? I bet she sold thousands of dollars over in 5 figures. It is one of those unicorn bags and I have not seen Chanel release a color combination like that since that collection.


----------



## platanoparty

Does anyone have a YouTuber they recommend that review ready to wear? I love the RTW thread but being able to see pieces in motion in everyday settings is super helpful given that these days you have to know what you like before it is available! TIA


----------



## nycmamaofone

platanoparty said:


> Does anyone have a YouTuber they recommend that review ready to wear? I love the RTW thread but being able to see pieces in motion in everyday settings is super helpful given that these days you have to know what you like before it is available! TIA


The Chic Maven does a lot of clothing reviews/hauls/styling videos.


----------



## platanoparty

nycmamaofone said:


> The Chic Maven does a lot of clothing reviews/hauls/styling videos.


Oh I didn’t know she bought Chanel RTW! I am behind on her videos but I like her a lot. As much as I love runway shows they’re just unrealistic, love to see pieces styled with more everyday garments so I know if I should buy it or not. Thank you


----------



## vixen18

platanoparty said:


> Does anyone have a YouTuber they recommend that review ready to wear? I love the RTW thread but being able to see pieces in motion in everyday settings is super helpful given that these days you have to know what you like before it is available! TIA



Lailli Mirza for sure. So much Chanel RTW on her channel. It's simply divine.


----------



## platanoparty

vixen18 said:


> Lailli Mirza for sure. So much Chanel RTW on her channel. It's simply divine.


Thank you!! I have never heard of her so I’ll check her out. I know Stylehard and Real Shakeen do some great RTW posts as well but Lailli Mirza’s uploads are extensive so lots of pretty things to see.


----------



## vixen18

platanoparty said:


> Thank you!! I have never heard of her so I’ll check her out. I know Stylehard and Real Shakeen do some great RTW posts as well but Lailli Mirza’s uploads are extensive so lots of pretty things to see.



Her sense of humour is pretty tongue-in-cheek which makes for a great laugh. 
Sarcastic wit through and through.


----------



## fashionelite

fiantoduri said:


> Wish I could afford 4 Hermes bags in a year  that influencer and sponsorship money must be good


She just bought her 5th hermes bag. I can’t believe she got 5 in the span of 9 months. That’s so crazy.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## fiantoduri

fashionelite said:


> She just bought her 5th hermes bag. I can’t believe she got 5 in the span of 9 months. That’s so crazy.


I'm too poor for that kind of lifestyle lololol.

She got 3 of her Hermes bags from resale sites but I'm pretty sure she got a nice discount from them considering she's been promoting Saclab. Wish she were transparent about how much she paid for these bags.


----------



## streetpathology

fashionelite said:


> She just bought her 5th hermes bag. I can’t believe she got 5 in the span of 9 months. That’s so crazy.



Yup she bought another kelly and her video was sponsored by Sac Lab (another reseller)


----------



## streetpathology

Forgot to mention that the total for those bags now is almost at $70K


----------



## fiantoduri

streetpathology said:


> Forgot to mention that the total for those bags now is almost at $70K


She decided to disclose in her recent youtube video that she got partial credit for her recent Hermes bag only after someone in the comments called her out for it.


----------



## ireneeguz

OCMomof3 said:


> Minks4All is my favorite. No drama, she has a sense of humor, and she gets to the point.



I really like her too! It might be trivial but I love how she always starts off with “I hope you guys are having a great day so far”. In this day and age, it’s sad to say that a line as simple as that is no longer the intro for so many of these YouTube platforms. It’s so nice hearing that rather than “don’t forget to like, comment, and subscribe”.


----------



## ireneeguz

breakfastatcartier said:


> _But “accordingly” to my SA… _
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Back on topic, is she one of those youtubers that do impulsive bag shopping, praises it to high heavens, then turn around and advertise it for sale to their subscribers?
> 
> I watch her videos from time to time but never paid that kind of attention to her like that.



YES! Like…shouldn’t YOU and not your SAs know your own style well enough? Imagine her SA brings a trash bag and is like this is FOR YOU. I know you better than you do yourself. And then we all see the IG story for the damn trash bag.

also, I respect that she cares so much about weight and her “weight limit” for all things but dang she is quite a bit hung up on it in every, single video. Like if the bag weighed 2.0000000000001 she would reject it. I have some heavy babies in my collection that I stinkin adore for their heft and weight. I can’t imagine plopping each one onto a food scale and throwing it in the reject pile because it didn’t meet my weight requirements. My DH would flipppppp then proceed to check me into a mental institution for weighing my purses on the damn food scale In the first place.


----------



## ireneeguz

streetpathology said:


> Yup she bought another kelly and her video was sponsored by Sac Lab (another reseller)



I did see this today too. Beautiful gold on gold Kelly with Saclab tagged all over it. I won’t lie it does leave a bad taste in your mouth.


----------



## ireneeguz

Don’t know if she’s been mentioned here yet but The Luxonomy has great videos. Detailed, concise, Chanel focused and seems super sweet. I really like her videos. She does focus on preloved finds a lot not based on sponsorships but purely on research. I remember her first video I watched she bought a preloved Hermes lindy in good condition from an auction site. She even disclosed that she will not be disclosing the auction site information in her video to viewers, purely on the fact that they misrepresented some aspects such as the actual condition and color of the bag, and due to this she doesn’t find them valuable enough to recommend to others. I really liked that transparency.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I hope this doesn’t come across as snarky but how do some of these Youtubers who hoard so many luxury bags manage to wear them all? Even if they wore a different bag a day, it would take months before they wore the bag again. Or maybe I’m missing something?


----------



## mochibabu

nycmamaofone said:


> I hope this doesn’t come across as snarky but how do some of these Youtubers who hoard so many luxury bags manage to wear them all? Even if they wore a different bag a day, it would take months before they wore the bag again. Or maybe I’m missing something?



Maybe they do not wear them.. it is for display only


----------



## daisychainz

Limetka said:


> I find Cassie Thorpe a bit too chav and cringey. I don’t like her style, her manner and the fact she’s clearly not self-funded. I feel bad for criticizing her; I apologize.


+1 she's a PITA to watch, just so OTT she thinks she's way cooler than she is. Something about her just makes me  I've tried to watch 2 or 3 of her shopping videos but just find her so unlikeable. Not my cup of tea either.

I kind of like Real Shakeen, she seems like a mature 20something, maybe she's even older. There are a glut of British Chanel Youtbers, it's actually hard to find good American ones.


----------



## theprettymiss

I knew CWC would regret this purchase. I bet she will resell it to one of her “subbies” so she doesnt take a hit.

I also think she will be selling her Chanel tote that just rushed to buy.


----------



## ccll99

I've always enjoyed watching Erica since she's the only larger Latina luxury youtuber i've come across, but I'm suddenly so turned off after her latest video on chanel classics post price increase. She goes on and on about "a chanel classic flap isn't worth it because it won't make people stare at you when you walk into a room or make SA's consider you a 'superior client'" and it's so disappointing. I feel bad even saying that, but I truly couldn't believe she went on and on about how a bag makes other perceive you when her whole motto seemed to be that she loves fashion solely for what she likes. *sigh*


----------



## BrandSnob

ccll99 said:


> I've always enjoyed watching Erica since she's the only larger Latina luxury youtuber i've come across, but I'm suddenly so turned off after her latest video on chanel classics post price increase. She goes on and on about "a chanel classic flap isn't worth it because it won't make people stare at you when you walk into a room or make SA's consider you a 'superior client'" and it's so disappointing. I feel bad even saying that, but I truly couldn't believe she went on and on about how a bag makes other perceive you when her whole motto seemed to be that she loves fashion solely for what she likes. *sigh*



I had the same feeling when I watched it but I think she is speaking from a Miami perspective which is where she lives I’m pretty sure. Miami is about flash and in your face. The style and interests there are different from for example my crowd here in NYC. She has made comments on several occasions about part of her style being about what gets noticed and what shows off to other people which, while tasteless in some circles, is the style in Miami


----------



## BrandSnob

theprettymiss said:


> I knew CWC would regret this purchase. I bet she will resell it to one of her “subbies” so she doesnt take a hit.
> 
> I also think she will be selling her Chanel tote that just rushed to buy.



Are you talking about her cerf tote? It was weird to me when she bought it because she said she didn’t want something that would lose shape and cerf totes defitnely lose their shape crazy especially when u carry a laptop everyday like she does or anything heavy. I’ve seen very very floppy cerf totes on the resale market. Bags like that get that way from heavy things


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## CheckIfTheresACoupon

ccll99 said:


> I've always enjoyed watching Erica since she's the only larger Latina luxury youtuber i've come across, but I'm suddenly so turned off after her latest video on chanel classics post price increase. She goes on and on about "a chanel classic flap isn't worth it because it won't make people stare at you when you walk into a room or make SA's consider you a 'superior client'" and it's so disappointing. I feel bad even saying that, but I truly couldn't believe she went on and on about how a bag makes other perceive you when her whole motto seemed to be that she loves fashion solely for what she likes. *sigh*



I actually enjoyed listening to her opinion on the matter. 
It was a different perspective in a sea of people who worship Chanel. 
I constantly see the debate of "If this flap bag is 'worth' it?" and think her outlook makes a lot of sense. 
You can go a purchase a flap bag which price is extremely inflated at this point or you can buy an excotic or unique bag from another fashion house... I think those who own multiple flap bags should consider this when buying ANOTHER flap bag


----------



## CrazyCool01

ccll99 said:


> I've always enjoyed watching Erica since she's the only larger Latina luxury youtuber i've come across, but I'm suddenly so turned off after her latest video on chanel classics post price increase. She goes on and on about "a chanel classic flap isn't worth it because it won't make people stare at you when you walk into a room or make SA's consider you a 'superior client'" and it's so disappointing. I feel bad even saying that, but I truly couldn't believe she went on and on about how a bag makes other perceive you when her whole motto seemed to be that she loves fashion solely for what she likes. *sigh*






CheckIfTheresACoupon said:


> I actually enjoyed listening to her opinion on the matter.
> It was a different perspective in a sea of people who worship Chanel.
> I constantly see the debate of "If this flap bag is 'worth' it?" and think her outlook makes a lot of sense.
> You can go a purchase a flap bag which price is extremely inflated at this point or you can buy an excotic or unique bag from another fashion house... I think those who own multiple flap bags should consider this when buying ANOTHER flap bag


Yesh true . she is trying a point that classic flaps are inflated at the moment that we can buy Next level bags/leathers like  exotics for the same price or a bit more..


----------



## theprettymiss

BrandSnob said:


> Are you talking about her cerf tote? It was weird to me when she bought it because she said she didn’t want something that would lose shape and cerf totes defitnely lose their shape crazy especially when u carry a laptop everyday like she does or anything heavy. I’ve seen very very floppy cerf totes on the resale market. Bags like that get that way from heavy things


Yeah, she rushed to buy it as a “work” tote but now shes not going back to an office so I dont see her keeping it.

Same with the Lady Dior, that purchase seemed random and just like I suspected…she’s suddenly not crazy about it anymore, Lol.


----------



## JLO1

BrandSnob said:


> I had the same feeling when I watched it but I think she is speaking from a Miami perspective which is where she lives I’m pretty sure. Miami is about flash and in your face. The style and interests there are different from for example my crowd here in NYC. She has made comments on several occasions about part of her style being about what gets noticed and what shows off to other people which, while tasteless in some circles, is the style in Miami


Erica does not live in Miami, I am a NYC girl in Miami and have my own style.  I saw alot of unstylish people in NYC as well.  Don't throw an entire state out - not everyone who lives here looks like her or wants to get noticed.  Alot of finance people have moved to Miami since pandemic and not have abandoned who they are to present themselves as "flash and in your face".


----------



## BrandSnob

JLO1 said:


> Erica does not live in Miami, I am a NYC girl in Miami and have my own style.  I saw alot of unstylish people in NYC as well.  Don't throw an entire state out - not everyone who lives here looks like her or wants to get noticed.  Alot of finance people have moved to Miami since pandemic and not have abandoned who they are to present themselves as "flash and in your face".


Lol I know what you mean because I work in private equity and a lot of colleagues have move to Miami during the pandemic or because some PE firms moved there, but I guess I feel like they are New York transplants, not real Miami lol. It’s not as if because the ny finance crowd moved there Miami has changed. Miami is about prints, hot pink, red and yellow. The stylish black that always works in NY does not always work in Miami, at least not for the local or expat crowd. For the ny transplants in Brickell sure but that’s not what ppl think of when they think Miami. Miami IS about flash. It’s their culture since like the 70s and 80s when they city was growing. And Eric’s may not live in Miami but she’s close by and frequents the city and that’s where she hangs out so she’s close


----------



## breakfastatcartier

vixen18 said:


> Lailli Mirza for sure. So much Chanel RTW on her channel. It's simply divine.


She’s a personal shopper, so that could possibly explain her access to wonderful luxury pieces. She’s been in the luxury business for a few years now… known mostly among the Asian community.


----------



## vixen18

breakfastatcartier said:


> She’s a personal shopper, so that could possibly explain her access to wonderful luxury pieces. She’s been in the luxury business for a few years now… known mostly among the Asian community.


Oh, that's news to me. 
Definitely explains all the extravagant purchases.


----------



## earthygirl

nycmamaofone said:


> I hope this doesn’t come across as snarky but how do some of these Youtubers who hoard so many luxury bags manage to wear them all? Even if they wore a different bag a day, it would take months before they wore the bag again. Or maybe I’m missing something?


They don’t. I roll my eyes when they talk about how a handbag has held up with use. It’s like you have 45+ bags and you’re discussing wear and tear?! Doesn’t make any sense. It would be nice if they just stated the obvious...”It has held up well because I have too many bags to rotate through. Please take my opinion with a grain of salt and don’t forget to subscribe and push that notification button.“


----------



## luxsal

So anyone has won the ‘giveaways’ done by these Youtubers and Instagrammers? There are so many but I never see any announcements. Is that just me? I have stopped falling into that now. I did win once which is why I was participating but started noticing that a lot of them are never announced.


----------



## nycmamaofone

salal04 said:


> So anyone has won the ‘giveaways’ done by these Youtubers and Instagrammers? There are so many but I never see any announcements. Is that just me? I have stopped falling into that now. I did win once which is why I was participating but started noticing that a lot of them are never announced.


Yeah, I wonder if it’s a giant scam. I noticed that once, one YouTuber’s “winner” was her other Youtuber friend, but that was it in terms of announcements.

The absolute worst is those Instagram ones where you have to follow like 40 accounts just to enter .


----------



## axlm

Black and gold style - I love her channel!


----------



## Leah_85

salal04 said:


> So anyone has won the ‘giveaways’ done by these Youtubers and Instagrammers? There are so many but I never see any announcements. Is that just me? I have stopped falling into that now. I did win once which is why I was participating but started noticing that a lot of them are never announced.


I was thinking this just the other day! One instagrammer i follow had the same bag they had used for a previous 'giveaway' way over a year ago and nothing was announced back then. So i honestly think alot don't give anything away at all! Also Mel in Melbourne is still doing her give away? I could have sworn that was also mentioned quite a few months ago? How many months will it go on for?!!!!


----------



## luxsal

Leah_85 said:


> I was thinking this just the other day! One instagrammer i follow had the same bag they had used for a previous 'giveaway' way over a year ago and nothing was announced back then. So i honestly think alot don't give anything away at all! Also Mel in Melbourne is still doing her give away? I could have sworn that was also mentioned quite a few months ago? How many months will it go on for?!!!!





nycmamaofone said:


> Yeah, I wonder if it’s a giant scam. I noticed that once, one YouTuber’s “winner” was her other Youtuber friend, but that was it in terms of announcements.
> 
> The absolute worst is those Instagram ones where you have to follow like 40 accounts just to enter .



I am glad to know I am not the only one! There are many who seem to be doing this but yes Mel in Melborune and Lvlovecc do it the most. Maybe I have missed the announcements. I remember there wasa Chanel 19 bag giveaway by a YouTuber ( I don’t remember her name). I stopped following her, didn’t find her content interesting. She made the announcement and even posted screenshots of the winner’s reaction. Seemed to be legit. This is how it should be done IMO. There is a Chanel trendy cc going on right now.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Just finished watching Fashionably Amy’s bag collection. Felt a bit more like a Samorga organiser collection… Heard more about them, than if she liked the bags!


----------



## hbflover

Hazzelnut said:


> Just finished watching Fashionably Amy’s bag collection. Felt a bit more like a Samorga organiser collection… Heard more about them, than if she liked the bags!


I actually didn't finish the video it was that bad, I can take a minute of an ad especially as I can skip but throughout the whole video, no bueno, that video actually put me off her channel not sure when or if I'll watch her videos again.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## Hazzelnut

hbflover said:


> I actually didn't finish the video it was that bad, I can take a minute of an ad especially as I can skip but throughout the whole video, no bueno, that video actually put me off her channel not sure when or if I'll watch her videos again.



Agreed! I’ve unsubscribed. If you drank every time she mentioned Samorga you’d be hammered by 3 minutes in!


----------



## Ghettoe

nycmamaofone said:


> I hope this doesn’t come across as snarky but how do some of these Youtubers who hoard so many luxury bags manage to wear them all? Even if they wore a different bag a day, it would take months before they wore the bag again. Or maybe I’m missing something?



I think this is just a huge part of youtube hoarding culture. From makeup, clothes, etc. I've watched declutter videos where someone decluttered 100 palettes. I think a lot of it is also excused by people thinking that because youtube is their job, they need to hoard. 

The worst part is as consumers we get swept up by youtube hoarding culture.


----------



## axlm

Ghettoe said:


> I think this is just a huge part of youtube hoarding culture. From makeup, clothes, etc. I've watched declutter videos where someone decluttered 100 palettes. I think a lot of it is also excused by people thinking that because youtube is their job, they need to hoard.
> 
> The worst part is as consumers we get swept up by youtube hoarding culture.



the hoarding is so strange! Especially makeup, such a waste because it goes off


----------



## decorox

Hazzelnut said:


> Just finished watching Fashionably Amy’s bag collection. Felt a bit more like a Samorga organiser collection… Heard more about them, than if she liked the bags!


I can't watch her because I can't listen to her speech style - it is very monotone. She has all the beauties, but gosh she is super boring.


----------



## Prudence64

theprettymiss said:


> Yeah, she rushed to buy it as a “work” tote but now shes not going back to an office so I dont see her keeping it.
> 
> Same with the Lady Dior, that purchase seemed random and just like I suspected…she’s suddenly not crazy about it anymore, Lol.


What do you think about her Birkin purchase?  It seemed a little odd.  Do you remember when she weighed some bags on her videos and was super picky about the weight.

Well surely the Birkin has some girth, what to speak of the added weight  of an insert and items in the bag. Or maybe, the status of carrying an expensive bag  “outweighs” any strain or discomfort on the hands and arms.

Watch for that Birkin to be a least carried item mention for 2022.


----------



## Chelltastic

I am surprised that HCWC has had such a fall from grace. When I discovered her in 2019, she seemed like a breath of fresh air compared to other YouTubers people were starting to tire of (Jerusha, Lvlovercc, both Mels lol).

I started to lose interest when she sold her rainbow reissue. I despise the "unicorn" term and craze; YouTubers were influencing each other and us to go into a pre-mature frenzy over bags nobody or few really cared for. I felt she bought it because it was a unicorn and other YouTubers wanted it, then once she had it, immediately felt buyer's remorse as it's truly not her style. Once I read someone say they suspected she was a reseller it all started to make sense.

The b thing was weird too because she didn't seem very interested until others on Youtube finally started to score the bag more easily due to the pandemic. I found a video where she says she was only interested in her mini Evelyne from the brand. She says she doesn't know if she wants the b or k because she doesn't like top handles. People change their minds but to me, she follows trends more closely than I felt she presented.

Then again that's all YouTubers. YouTubers were all of sudden obsessing over H, and now that they have tackled that, people are moving on to watches. I've seen three watch-related videos since Christmas time.


----------



## Luxurious Vibes

breakfastatcartier said:


> I have done the same. A lot of the youtubers You’ve mentioned have been promoting these, what I call: faux luxury. Lol.
> 
> Isabelle especially irks me when she does those few minutes talking about how much she LOVES her senreve bag that she’s used for a 15 minute trip to the grocery store while waiting for her new GUCCI bag to arrive and then seemed to throw it away once advertising time was over and almost salivating as she unboxed her luxury bag.
> 
> Its as if they’re insulting us “peasants” by shoving these cheaply made bags down our throats just to make money off us and those companies so they can buy their high end luxury bags …


+1. Isabelle’s style irks me too these days. I feel she is so confused with her own collection and she is supposedly an influencer


----------



## Luxurious Vibes

breakfastatcartier said:


> I have done the same. A lot of the youtubers You’ve mentioned have been promoting these, what I call: faux luxury. Lol.
> 
> Isabelle especially irks me when she does those few minutes talking about how much she LOVES her senreve bag that she’s used for a 15 minute trip to the grocery store while waiting for her new GUCCI bag to arrive and then seemed to throw it away once advertising time was over and almost salivating as she unboxed her luxury bag.
> 
> Its as if they’re insulting us “peasants” by shoving these cheaply made bags down our throats just to make money off us and those companies so they can buy their high end luxury bags …


+1. Isabelle’s style irks me too these days. I feel she is so confused with her own collection and she is supposedly an influencer


----------



## Luxurious Vibes

ctimec said:


> I like black and gold style. She doesn’t sell her bags and she’s a Chanel devotee instead of climbing the brand ladder like all of the others. She also does not pimp sanreve lol!


I like her too. She lives in the same city-Singapore, like me. 
I feel she is genuine and quiet well off so she is not behind promoting any brands so far. She buys what she loves and her choice and style is very elegant. She is like an ideal influencer.
Even if she is going to promote any brands in future, I feel she wouldn’t compromise on her integrity and she would support the brands which she buys for herself and actually believes in.


----------



## Luxurious Vibes

ItsPurseonal said:


> I have been so interested in this thread and wanted to chime in with my opinions on luxury YouTubers. I know it's a long post - clearly I have a lot of thoughts
> 
> For context, the only one I regularly watch is Cassie Thorpe - I love her energy and feel like she speaks her mind and brings a different flavor to Chanel fashion than most others. I am subscribed to several others (Isabelle's Style, Je Suis Lou, Lv Lover CC, Lux Purse Love, Caitlin Pawlowski, Maria Draganova, Chase Amie, etc.) but really only watch them when it seems like an interesting topic (i.e. not an unboxing or a basic shopping vlog). I recently subscribed to Dayle's Addiction who I have been enjoying as well as the Closet - I got a kick out of their recent collaboration videos and hope they do more together. It feels much more authentic than the sponsorships or constant unboxings from FarFetch that so many others post because they were given $ to spend there as part of a sponsored deal. Dacob actually popped up in my feed a few weeks ago (probably for the reason others have mentioned with his links to other YouTubers I already watch) and I watched a few of his videos. I'll include my initial opinions on his channel below, too.
> 
> My overall opinion is that, it's their channel, they can do whatever they want to do. We are also free to do whatever we want to do: we are free to unsubscribe, comment and challenge their content, or to talk about it on PurseForum. A few other thoughts below:
> 
> While sponsorships are quite annoying and feel disingenuous, I understand why YouTubers do it - inclusive of Kat and Amy starting a paid service and Dacob's merch. It's a really time-consuming hobby, and if they want to charge / if there's a market for it, they should go ahead and do it. It can be disappointing to fans, but as I said above, we are welcome to unsubscribe or comment saying that we wish they wouldn't charge. If they lose enough subscribers, they will likely stop the paid programming. That's just how supply and demand work (similar to the reseller dilemma) - if there is demand, why not profit from it, from a YouTuber's perspective?
> It is not disrespectful for luxury YouTubers to be posting unboxings, etc. during a pandemic. It's not the national news broadcast, they are under no obligation to limit their content because of the current environment - it's a luxury channel
> I don't think it's "cheap" to post reaction videos to other lux YouTubers - I actually think (if done tastefully and analytically) this is a super interesting direction to take. It both is a very smart marketing strategy to grow a channel and make $, and it also caters to people who watch those other YouTubers and have no one to chat about them with (especially if they haven't discovered PurseForum ).
> I am, however, disappointed after watching a few of Dacob's videos and feel like his content could be really great if it had a more positive spin with less drama attached. Like I said above, I love hearing others' perspectives on videos from the YouTubers I watch because it's not something I talk about with friends or at work. For me it's similar to enjoying discussing a popular TV show with a friend. That said, so much of his content is masked shaming or criticizing in a dramatic fashion. I'd love to (in a MUCH shorter video without the live comments, those are brutal) hear real critique, positive and negative. I feel like he has a wealth of knowledge and could create truly analytical and interesting videos if they were less negative and dramatic.
> If you are a YouTuber, you are putting yourself out for the world to comment on and critique. This can be both positive and negative, but there should be no expectation that every single person in the world loves your content and there should be an understanding that people are welcome to share their thoughts, positive or negative.
> While the people behind the channels I mentioned above as part of the "subscribe but rarely watch" group seem like really nice people, a lot of the content is just so bland. It's boring to watch unboxing after unboxing and shopping vlog after shopping vlog. That's why I love Cassie's videos - she mixes it up and talks about the brands many others don't, while maintaining a "healthy" perspective on consumption and practicality of the items she buys. (I put healthy in quotes because really it's luxury, a "healthy" perspective is relative).
> I personally am not willing to pay for any lux subscription, and I fast forward through all the sponsored parts of the videos. If it's Senreve or Lilysilk, I usually just quit the video altogether because I can't stand it.
> 
> At the same time, I think YouTubers are under no obligations to appease us; they are welcome to post whatever they want, charge whatever they want, and take whatever sponsorships they want. If there are enough unsubscribes, they'll stop or the channel will fail. Thanks for reading my long post!


I love Cassie Thorpe too. She is very funny, honest and knows much more about fashion and trends compared to other YouTubers who are just copying each other and climbing the Hermes brand wagon one after the other. They are so predictable. 
I have  unsubscribed most of the channels mentioned above or simply ignore all the videos of other YouTubers. The moment they promote a non-luxury brand on a luxury channel, it’s such a turn off and takes the whole fun out of it and makes me invariably unsubscribe.
Along with Cassie Thorpe, I enjoy ‘black & gold style’- she is elegant, has an amazing luxury jewellery collection, Chanel classic flap collection, and doesn’t promote any brands.


----------



## theprettymiss

Chelltastic said:


> I am surprised that HCWC has had such a fall from grace. When I discovered her in 2019, she seemed like a breath of fresh air compared to other YouTubers people were starting to tire of (Jerusha, Lvlovercc, both Mels lol).
> 
> I started to lose interest when she sold her rainbow reissue. I despise the "unicorn" term and craze; YouTubers were influencing each other and us to go into a pre-mature frenzy over bags nobody or few really cared for. I felt she bought it because it was a unicorn and other YouTubers wanted it, then once she had it, immediately felt buyer's remorse as it's truly not her style. Once I read someone say they suspected she was a reseller it all started to make sense.
> 
> The b thing was weird too because she didn't seem very interested until others on Youtube finally started to score the bag more easily due to the pandemic. I found a video where she says she was only interested in her mini Evelyne from the brand. She says she doesn't know if she wants the b or k because she doesn't like top handles. People change their minds but to me, she follows trends more closely than I felt she presented.
> 
> Then again that's all YouTubers. YouTubers were all of sudden obsessing over H, and now that they have tackled that, people are moving on to watches. I've seen three watch-related videos since Christmas time.


Funny CWC released this video addressing her impulse shopping.

CWC claims they have zero debt..not even a mortgage living in NYC, if true..thats amazing shes that wealthy.

However she def has an impulse shopping problem confirmed by her 88% increase in spending.

I agree, she follows trends as well..and instead of claiming to be minimal and curating, she should just own it.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Really tired of LVLoverCC’s and mel_in_melbourne’s excessive buying !
They are hoarders .. and buy anything with designer brand on it ..


----------



## kathykim

Luxurious Vibes said:


> I like her too. She lives in the same city-Singapore, like me.
> I feel she is genuine and quiet well off so she is not behind promoting any brands so far. She buys what she loves and her choice and style is very elegant. She is like an ideal influencer.
> Even if she is going to promote any brands in future, I feel she wouldn’t compromise on her integrity and she would support the brands which she buys for herself and actually believes in.


Love black and gold style too. I miss her going to chanel though and being on chanel events. Too bad chanel doesnt know how to take care of good clients like her.


----------



## kathykim

I however still love lvlovercc… she keeps her purchases and doesn’t buy just to show off i feel. She isn’t pretentious and just go buy something just to sell in a few months.

Mel in melbourne though got me tired of all the sponsorships and i dont know why but lost interest on her long ago. I dislike youtubers who sound serious and relatable in their vlogs then suddenly mentions a non luxurious brand they are “obsessed” with

Purseonfleek i feel needs the sponsorships, financially… she confuses me sometimes though. i guess she is okay but isn’t someone I really take seriously on reviews and items she buys coz she sells her unboxing right away anyway. Unlike lvlovercc, she can legitimately make reviews coz she actually keeps her purchases.


----------



## fiantoduri

AL plans to sell some of her items soon lol, probably to find a new bag or more impulse purchases this year


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## mskatvb

fiantoduri said:


> AL plans to sell some of her items soon lol, probably to find a new bag or more impulse purchases this year


I mean, she’s drastically sized down her collection. 5 H bags in a year seems excessive, no? And unrealistic. I don’t know if you seen one of her stories on IG one time that she plans to sell off everything or something. That to me says a lot and why I think she is holding off on her long overdue bag collection video. 

Spends on impulsive purchases, travels here and there, house mortgage, plus a destination wedding? How can she afford all that?


----------



## BlackOrchid

CrazyCool01 said:


> Any one interested in watching membership only videos by fashionablyamy and katl


GOD NO!!!!


----------



## BlackOrchid

breakfastatcartier said:


> _But “accordingly” to my SA… _
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Back on topic, is she one of those youtubers that do impulsive bag shopping, praises it to high heavens, then turn around and advertise it for sale to their subscribers?
> 
> I watch her videos from time to time but never paid that kind of attention to her like that.


I cannot stand catwalkcity, used to follow her when she began filming vidoes. Pretty immediately she bought bags, unboxed, found flaws, returned them, on to the next bag, then same Game again..so boring!!!
good voice for Meditation videos, though….


----------



## fiantoduri

mskatvb said:


> I mean, she’s drastically sized down her collection. 5 H bags in a year seems excessive, no? And unrealistic. I don’t know if you seen one of her stories on IG one time that she plans to sell off everything or something. That to me says a lot and why I think she is holding off on her long overdue bag collection video.
> 
> Spends on impulsive purchases, travels here and there, house mortgage, plus a destination wedding? How can she afford all that?


Her IG story was precisely what I was referring to. I am VERY curious to see which bags she has sold off behind the scenes and will put up for sale this month or next month. We already know she has sold her Gabrielle bag. I haven't seen her use her Oreo Chanel 19 in a long while so I wonder if she ended up selling that one too. 5 Hermes bags in one year is very unrealistic and unattainable to many. She is living a verrrrrrry expensive lifestyle at the moment. Just a quick tally:

- 5 H bags: ~$60k if we want to average it to $12k each
- Black C19: $5700
- Oreo C19: $5100
- Celine White Coat: $3500
- Celine Romy Bag: $2500
- Celine Ava Bag: $1400
- Max Mara Coat: $4k
- Balenciaga Coat: $2350
- Dior Bobby: $3500
- Cartier Watch: $8k

That's nearly $100k in luxury goods and that probably doesn't even cover all of it. How does she afford this lifestyle?


----------



## fashionelite

fiantoduri said:


> Her IG story was precisely what I was referring to. I am VERY curious to see which bags she has sold off behind the scenes and will put up for sale this month or next month. We already know she has sold her Gabrielle bag. I haven't seen her use her Oreo Chanel 19 in a long while so I wonder if she ended up selling that one too. 5 Hermes bags in one year is very unrealistic and unattainable to many. She is living a verrrrrrry expensive lifestyle at the moment. Just a quick tally:
> 
> - 5 H bags: ~$60k if we want to average it to $12k each
> - Black C19: $5700
> - Oreo C19: $5100
> - Celine White Coat: $3500
> - Celine Romy Bag: $2500
> - Celine Ava Bag: $1400
> - Max Mara Coat: $4k
> - Balenciaga Coat: $2350
> - Dior Bobby: $3500
> - Cartier Watch: $8k
> 
> That's nearly $100k in luxury goods and that probably doesn't even cover all of it. How does she afford this lifestyle?


I don’t think she paid full price for anything that’s not Chanel or Hermes. She has a partnership with Neiman Marcus and I think they give her a huge discount.


----------



## CheckIfTheresACoupon

fiantoduri said:


> Her IG story was precisely what I was referring to. I am VERY curious to see which bags she has sold off behind the scenes and will put up for sale this month or next month. We already know she has sold her Gabrielle bag. I haven't seen her use her Oreo Chanel 19 in a long while so I wonder if she ended up selling that one too. 5 Hermes bags in one year is very unrealistic and unattainable to many. She is living a verrrrrrry expensive lifestyle at the moment. Just a quick tally:
> 
> - 5 H bags: ~$60k if we want to average it to $12k each
> - Black C19: $5700
> - Oreo C19: $5100
> - Celine White Coat: $3500
> - Celine Romy Bag: $2500
> - Celine Ava Bag: $1400
> - Max Mara Coat: $4k
> - Balenciaga Coat: $2350
> - Dior Bobby: $3500
> - Cartier Watch: $8k
> 
> That's nearly $100k in luxury goods and that probably doesn't even cover all of it. How does she afford this lifestyle?


i think people may underestimate how much $$ these youtubers/influencers are really marking. I watched a vid where influencers openly talked about their income in 2021. They have similar number of followers and they said they were set to make
$1 million in income in 2021...
so even on the conservative side and we assumed she made half of that at 500k her spend is still doable when you consider a two income household


----------



## ctimec

I watch YouTubers when I’m looking for info on a specific item. People with actual jobs who are collecters are the best to watch. The desperate ones who are just trying to monetize are so obvious (catwalk), and the ones who look like children, there’s one called “je suis something” (I call her je suis enfant lol) but are buying birkins every week are just so bizarre and send a bad message to young people who aren’t the offspring of billionaires. I could go on and on. YouTube is fascinating and horrific.


----------



## miss_mandee

CheckIfTheresACoupon said:


> i think people may underestimate how much $$ these youtubers/influencers are really marking. I watched a vid where influencers openly talked about their income in 2021. They have similar number of followers and they said they were set to make
> $1 million in income in 2021...
> so even on the conservative side and we assumed she made half of that at 500k her spend is still doable when you consider a two income household


If they actually make that much I hope they actually report the income and pay tax on it. LOL


----------



## axlm

BlackOrchid said:


> I cannot stand catwalkcity, used to follow her when she began filming vidoes. Pretty immediately she bought bags, unboxed, found flaws, returned them, on to the next bag, then same Game again..so boring!!!
> good voice for Meditation videos, though….



I found those videos where she bought bags, found flaws, then returned really irked me for some reason, can't quite put my finger on why.


----------



## Tyler_JP

I love Sophie Shohet and Living Life with Daily Chic. They both just make me smile.


----------



## tpm1224

Tyler_JP said:


> I love Sophie Shohet and Living Life with Daily Chic. They both just make me smile.



Living life with Daily Chic is hysterical. She keeps it real with her commentaries.


----------



## daisychainz

fiantoduri said:


> Her IG story was precisely what I was referring to. I am VERY curious to see which bags she has sold off behind the scenes and will put up for sale this month or next month. We already know she has sold her Gabrielle bag. I haven't seen her use her Oreo Chanel 19 in a long while so I wonder if she ended up selling that one too. 5 Hermes bags in one year is very unrealistic and unattainable to many. She is living a verrrrrrry expensive lifestyle at the moment. Just a quick tally:
> 
> - 5 H bags: ~$60k if we want to average it to $12k each
> - Black C19: $5700
> - Oreo C19: $5100
> - Celine White Coat: $3500
> - Celine Romy Bag: $2500
> - Celine Ava Bag: $1400
> - Max Mara Coat: $4k
> - Balenciaga Coat: $2350
> - Dior Bobby: $3500
> - Cartier Watch: $8k
> 
> That's nearly $100k in luxury goods and that probably doesn't even cover all of it. How does she afford this lifestyle?


She is probably a reseller of some sort and showing you goods from other people, or maybe even borrowing from friends who bought it and then showing it as her own, that would be how it can rotate in/out so fast. Or maybe she has a job working at a consignment shop and she can borrow stuff to show on her youtube. Who knows. I bet a lot of the Youtubers are fronting with goods they don't even own, they just upload for clicks and views. If someone has that much money they are out living their life and going to gala events, not uploading unboxings for youtube.


----------



## Lulumelons

theprettymiss said:


> Funny CWC released this video addressing her impulse shopping.
> 
> CWC claims they have zero debt..not even a mortgage living in NYC, if true..thats amazing shes that wealthy.
> 
> However she def has an impulse shopping problem confirmed by her 88% increase in spending.
> 
> I agree, she follows trends as well..and instead of claiming to be minimal and curating, she should just own it.




To be honest she doesn’t have a shopping problem? She had the tiniest collection and keeps featuring the same bag in most of her videos and instagram. It’s good she ‘s very responsible in other areas but for social media she seems really cheapskate. Trying to profit on youtube but has no contents anymore. Keeps taking videos of the same few bags.


----------



## BlackOrchid

I very much like CMK, her videos are the best!!
then MEL, the luxonomy..small chanels. These women have actually to say something and not just Shopping sprees and unboxings..


----------



## jsmile

Someone is trying to sell their second hand/used cc hairband above retail and points to fashionphile as if that's her rationale. While I saw a reseller selling it for even less. She started listing all her fashion jewelry even though she "love love love" them. Her gullible "subbies" will just gobble it up.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## doni

fiantoduri said:


> Her IG story was precisely what I was referring to. I am VERY curious to see which bags she has sold off behind the scenes and will put up for sale this month or next month. We already know she has sold her Gabrielle bag. I haven't seen her use her Oreo Chanel 19 in a long while so I wonder if she ended up selling that one too. 5 Hermes bags in one year is very unrealistic and unattainable to many. She is living a verrrrrrry expensive lifestyle at the moment. Just a quick tally:
> 
> - 5 H bags: ~$60k if we want to average it to $12k each
> - Black C19: $5700
> - Oreo C19: $5100
> - Celine White Coat: $3500
> - Celine Romy Bag: $2500
> - Celine Ava Bag: $1400
> - Max Mara Coat: $4k
> - Balenciaga Coat: $2350
> - Dior Bobby: $3500
> - Cartier Watch: $8k
> 
> That's nearly $100k in luxury goods and that probably doesn't even cover all of it. How does she afford this lifestyle?





CheckIfTheresACoupon said:


> i think people may underestimate how much $$ these youtubers/influencers are really marking. I watched a vid where influencers openly talked about their income in 2021. They have similar number of followers and they said they were set to make
> $1 million in income in 2021...
> so even on the conservative side and we assumed she made half of that at 500k her spend is still doable when you consider a two income household





miss_mandee said:


> If they actually make that much I hope they actually report the income and pay tax on it. LOL



But at the end of the day, for many of these Youtubers, shopping is what they DO. It is their job. If they get a hot new handbag, or do a handbag collection video, they get more views and more follows i.e. more business. They can’t stop. I am sure the shopping goes as job expenses, so they take it from the profits. Plus they can resell their stuff with no commission, and cut their losses… It is just a business, the business of shopping, and we pay for having a piece of it.


----------



## missconvy

fiantoduri said:


> Her IG story was precisely what I was referring to. I am VERY curious to see which bags she has sold off behind the scenes and will put up for sale this month or next month. We already know she has sold her Gabrielle bag. I haven't seen her use her Oreo Chanel 19 in a long while so I wonder if she ended up selling that one too. 5 Hermes bags in one year is very unrealistic and unattainable to many. She is living a verrrrrrry expensive lifestyle at the moment. Just a quick tally:
> 
> - 5 H bags: ~$60k if we want to average it to $12k each
> - Black C19: $5700
> - Oreo C19: $5100
> - Celine White Coat: $3500
> - Celine Romy Bag: $2500
> - Celine Ava Bag: $1400
> - Max Mara Coat: $4k
> - Balenciaga Coat: $2350
> - Dior Bobby: $3500
> - Cartier Watch: $8k
> 
> That's nearly $100k in luxury goods and that probably doesn't even cover all of it. How does she afford this lifestyle?


I just watched an older vlog from Alyssa and she takes her special order birkin into the city and...it lives in a cotton tote the whole time. Is this the life her hermes bags are destined for?


----------



## miss_mandee

doni said:


> But at the end of the day, for many of these Youtubers, shopping is what they DO. It is their job. If they get a hot new handbag, or do a handbag collection video, they get more views and more follows i.e. more business. They can’t stop. I am sure the shopping goes as job expenses, so they take it from the profits. Plus they can resell their stuff with no commission, and cut their losses… It is just a business, the business of shopping, and we pay for having a piece of it.



… and that’s exactly why they need to report the income they earn from YouTube views and gains from selling their luxury goods.  It’s actually taxable in Canada:





						Are you a social media influencer? Here’s what you need to know - Canada.ca
					

Social media influencers use social media platforms, such as YouTube, Instagram, Twitch, Facebook, Twitter, or a blog to make posts and build up followers of their content. When posting is a source of income, the Canada Revenue Agency (CRA) considers it a business activity.




					www.canada.ca


----------



## miss_mandee

jsmile said:


> Someone is trying to sell their second hand/used cc hairband above retail and points to fashionphile as if that's her rationale. While I saw a reseller selling it for even less. She started listing all her fashion jewelry even though she "love love love" them. Her gullible "subbies" will just gobble it up.



She was just gushing about that handband less than a year ago and she’s already selling it… #facepalm

I’ve unsubscribed to her videos and click “do not suggest videos from this channel” whenever they pop up on my thread ever since she started selling her stuff shortly after buying them.  Feels like she’s always giving good reviews of what she buys so that she can easily sell them later on.


----------



## jsmile

miss_mandee said:


> She was just gushing about that handband less than a year ago and she’s already selling it… #facepalm
> 
> I’ve unsubscribed to her videos and click “do not suggest videos from this channel” whenever they pop up on my thread ever since she started selling her stuff shortly after buying them.  Feels like she’s always giving good reviews of what she buys so that she can easily sell them later on.


In the next year, watch for new Chanel ready to wear purchases. Gush and rave and love love love.


----------



## jsmile

Tamara just said that nano bags are out for 2022. Did she just cancel nano bags? Watch for youtubers/ig/influcencers to sell all their nano bags.


----------



## theprettymiss

Lulumelons said:


> To be honest she doesn’t have a shopping problem? She had the tiniest collection and keeps featuring the same bag in most of her videos and instagram. It’s good she ‘s very responsible in other areas but for social media she seems really cheapskate. Trying to profit on youtube but has no contents anymore. Keeps taking videos of the same few bags.


Are we talking about the same CWC??

She even said herself herself her spending went up 88% in 2021 which was very apparent by her monthly unboxings, Lol.

Homegirl definitely sold alot but she still has a sizable collection.


----------



## cherriefairy

jsmile said:


> Tamara just said that nano bags are out for 2022. Did she just cancel nano bags? Watch for youtubers/ig/influcencers to sell all their nano bags.



Rest assured tamara cannot single handedly cancel nano bags. 
Having said that, the growing trend towards larger bag continues…


----------



## jsmile

cherriefairy said:


> Rest assured tamara cannot single handedly cancel nano bags.
> Having said that, the growing trend towards larger bag continues…



No she cannot "cancel" a bag but she does make other YouTuber sell things. Last year she said Gucci marmot and dionysis bags and Valentino rockstud heals are out. Then soon after other youtubers like chase Amie started selling theirs soon after lol


----------



## CrazyCool01

Omg fashionablyAmy  doing a sale again !! When will she learn !


----------



## Deleted member 681277

CrazyCool01 said:


> Omg fashionablyAmy  doing a sale again !! When will she learn !
> 
> View attachment 5303369


I used to watch her in the early pandemic until she converted to Hermes. I can see her struggle on resources to fund Hermes journey, which made me a little sad. I mean, both houses are so different and there is nothing wrong loving both and keeping both of their items. Good thing about things is that we don't have to part from one before cozy with the other, such as relationship.


----------



## Rituals83

Hmm fashionablyamy is selling her much loved, raves about items that or fashion jewellery at such high premium prices it’s not sitting well with me. I am a longtime follower and enjoy her content and appreciate she might wish to part with her items due to change of mind etc but to price them super super high .. I’m like why??? Why can’t it be at retail of slightly higher perhaps .. she’s selling the large cc gold earrings at nearly double I mean.. nope. Not cool.


----------



## icedcoffee

I like fashionablyamy's videos, but tbh, I have a more negative impression of her because she gets all these hard to get items from her SA, makes videos on them (where she makes $ on the videos lol), only to sell these used items to us for such a crazy premium.  She has a lot of subbies, so I shouldn't be astounded that people buy from her, but I still am lol.  I mean, she even lists her non-Chanel close to if not at retail price, so it doesn't make sense to me why you wouldn't just buy it from the store.  My prediction is that once she gets her B and K, she will start selling some/most of her Hermes pre-spend items.  She may say she loves them, but Chanel is her fave brand and she's been selling Chanel.


----------



## jsmile

CrazyCool01 said:


> Omg fashionablyAmy  doing a sale again !! When will she learn !
> 
> View attachment 5303369


Dont you know it's to fund her future Chanel ready to wear purchases? Doesn't matter if she "loves loves loves" them.

BTW that hairband is now rev. I've seen them spotted with items being sold by SAs. 

She will also buy more Cartier soon. Don't worry. She will scratch them up just like her costume jewelry and then sell them for "premium" and above retail.


----------



## jsmile

icedcoffee said:


> I like fashionablyamy's videos, but tbh, I have a more negative impression of her because she gets all these hard to get items from her SA, makes videos on them (where she makes $ on the videos lol), only to sell these used items to us for such a crazy premium.  She has a lot of subbies, so I shouldn't be astounded that people buy from her, but I still am lol.  I mean, she even lists her non-Chanel close to if not at retail price, so it doesn't make sense to me why you wouldn't just buy it from the store.  My prediction is that once she gets her B and K, she will start selling some/most of her Hermes pre-spend items.  She may say she loves them, but Chanel is her fave brand and she's been selling Chanel.



Remember at one time she was so into fendi and sold off all her fendi stuff, including sending back her questionable grey confetti mini peekaboo that she got from an Instagram seller who is quite well known.

So don't put it past her to sell stuff from her "favorite" brand, chanel or h.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## jsmile

I'm wondering if fwdstyling is really a reseller. She often has bags pop up in her ig stories for sale and I don't recall them being on her feed.


----------



## icedcoffee

jsmile said:


> Remember at one time she was so into fendi and sold off all her fendi stuff, including sending back her questionable grey confetti mini peekaboo that she got from an Instagram seller who is quite well known.
> 
> So don't put it past her to sell stuff from her "favorite" brand, chanel or h.


LOL yes, I do remember that and that possibly fake Fendi peekaboo!


----------



## Rituals83

I just saw fashionablyamy’s big cc gold earrings priced nearly double & the other gold dangle earrings again priced maybe double of retail looks so used as it’s older style both sold. Wow.. why would people buy at such high prices just amazes me. But honestly her using her position to tap into sales would be ok with me but tapping into sales reaping nearly double whilst using fashionphile priced as reference is just so off putting. Ugh.. I quite liked her content too. But these people are all so greedy and using their position to their advantage not in nice way.


----------



## Elle07

jsmile said:


> I'm wondering if fwdstyling is really a reseller. She often has bags pop up in her ig stories for sale and I don't recall them being on her feed.



Fwdstyling is a reseller for sure. She's sneakier about it though because she knows how resellers are perceived.


----------



## icedcoffee

Rituals83 said:


> I just saw fashionablyamy’s big cc gold earrings priced nearly double & the other gold dangle earrings again priced maybe double of retail looks so used as it’s older style both sold. Wow.. why would people buy at such high prices just amazes me. But honestly her using her position to tap into sales would be ok with me but tapping into sales reaping nearly double whilst using fashionphile priced as reference is just so off putting. Ugh.. I quite liked her content too. But these people are all so greedy and using their position to their advantage not in nice way.


ITA.  I know they're hard to get, but if it were me, I rather wait for a brand new piece from the upcoming seasons that I'll like as well.  There'll always be something else that I'll like.  And it would certainly still be cheaper than paying those prices lol.  Fashionphile is known to sell their Chanel items at high prices, right?  It's very smart of her to reference them, so hers looks like a "deal" lol.

It seems like a lot of people like her content (as do I).  But nowadays, I feel like her unboxings are a sham, because she's only going to sell them later lol.  I think her channel skyrocketed once she bought more and did more unboxings these past couple of years.


----------



## BrandSnob

fiantoduri said:


> Her IG story was precisely what I was referring to. I am VERY curious to see which bags she has sold off behind the scenes and will put up for sale this month or next month. We already know she has sold her Gabrielle bag. I haven't seen her use her Oreo Chanel 19 in a long while so I wonder if she ended up selling that one too. 5 Hermes bags in one year is very unrealistic and unattainable to many. She is living a verrrrrrry expensive lifestyle at the moment. Just a quick tally:
> 
> - 5 H bags: ~$60k if we want to average it to $12k each
> - Black C19: $5700
> - Oreo C19: $5100
> - Celine White Coat: $3500
> - Celine Romy Bag: $2500
> - Celine Ava Bag: $1400
> - Max Mara Coat: $4k
> - Balenciaga Coat: $2350
> - Dior Bobby: $3500
> - Cartier Watch: $8k
> 
> That's nearly $100k in luxury goods and that probably doesn't even cover all of it. How does she afford this lifestyle?


I think she affords much from YouTube. There are fashion bloggers who don’t have much more followers/engagement as her making over $300k from YouTube


----------



## fashionelite

jsmile said:


> I'm wondering if fwdstyling is really a reseller. She often has bags pop up in her ig stories for sale and I don't recall them being on her feed.


Yes she is. She only sells through stories and dms. Most of the bags she shows on her profile aren’t hers. That’s why you’ll see her having a seasonal color in multiple styles of bags.


----------



## nycmamaofone

ELIZAXUAN said:


> I used to watch her in the early pandemic until she converted to Hermes. I can see her struggle on resources to fund Hermes journey, which made me a little sad. I mean, both houses are so different and there is nothing wrong loving both and keeping both of their items. Good thing about things is that we don't have to part from one before cozy with the other, such as relationship.


I just saw her last video and agree, it’s sad. There was something in her voice too—like she wasn’t comfortable. Luxury should be fun and I’m a believer in buying what you love for as long as you can love and enjoy it. But the way she shops seems just…panicked and frenetic. Six Nano Chanel bags in four months? Four hats? At that rate, shopping isn’t fun. It’s stressful and you can see it when she talks.


----------



## CheckIfTheresACoupon

fashionablyamy- wow checked out her instagram sale and idk why but reselling items to your own audience at premium prices just rubs me the wrong way.
The volume she purchases Chanel and re-homes items in such a small amount of time she is starting to give me "I'm a reseller" vibes


----------



## jsmile

Homegirl needs to sell for funds to spend at hermes "for things she will buy anyways, so it might as well be hermes". Total bs

She's too far into the game to stop now. She has already probably bought 2x the b25 bag price (common in a competitive market) and it has already been a year since she started. She has no choice to keep going back to the same store and buy more or else the SA may forget about her. There are other women that have been longer term h customers or spent more than her. She has to keep going or the last year was for nothing (and no, the picotin was not the goal lol)


----------



## lifewithcoco

fashionelite said:


> Yes she is. She only sells through stories and dms. Most of the bags she shows on her profile aren’t hers. That’s why you’ll see her having a seasonal color in multiple styles of bags.


Ohhh she is? I thought everything is hers. Maybe that’s why she posted that she has a dark beige mini comparison with the 21c grey in her stories but I cannot seem to see the 21c grey on any of her posts.


----------



## icedcoffee

CheckIfTheresACoupon said:


> fashionablyamy- wow checked out her instagram sale and idk why but reselling items to your own audience at premium prices just rubs me the wrong way.
> The volume she purchases Chanel and re-homes items in such a small amount of time she is starting to give me "I'm a reseller" vibes


For me, I think one of the reasons it also rubs me the wrong way is because it's like she's taking "advantage" of her subbies/audience.  They love her content and in turn, she jacks up the prices for them lol.  Yes, I know no one's forcing anyone to buy anything and by the looks of it, they're more than happy to fork out that $$$ over to her.  I totally get reseller vibes too!


----------



## icedcoffee

jsmile said:


> Homegirl needs to sell for funds to spend at hermes "for things she will buy anyways, so it might as well be hermes". Total bs
> 
> She's too far into the game to stop now. She has already probably bought 2x the b25 bag price (common in a competitive market) and it has already been a year since she started. She has no choice to keep going back to the same store and buy more or else the SA may forget about her. There are other women that have been longer term h customers or spent more than her. She has to keep going or the last year was for nothing (and no, the picotin was not the goal lol)


Honestly, I think it's all bs too ;P

You are right!  I think she spent just under $20K pre-tax (not including the picotin) last year.  I'm probably not worldly enough, but I actually think she's a baller haha.  I also don't know why, but I don't see her as struggling to come up with funds for H.  She's spoken about having an investment property and I think how she only uses the cushion of the cushion of her savings (or something like that).  I think she just doesn't want to spend new $ and wants to make $$$$$ via the premium prices and membership.

BTW, you are hilarious, and IMO, your pov is always spot on!


----------



## lindaphan

CrazyCool01 said:


> Omg fashionablyAmy  doing a sale again !! When will she learn !
> 
> View attachment 5303369


Normally I don't put any opinion since everyone has her own life; but for this FashionablyAmy I have to admit that although she's been trying too hard to put luxuries from head to toe, she still doesn't look and act elegant at all.  So bad she seems never want to accept the honest comments.


----------



## jsmile

lindaphan said:


> Normally I don't put any opinion since everyone has her own life; but for this FashionablyAmy I have to admit that although she's been trying too hard to put luxuries from head to toe, she still doesn't look and act elegant at all.  So bad she seems never want to accept the honest comments.



What did she do/say that makes you say this?

I am enjoying the Yt channel My First Luxury. I think she has some good opinions and new thoughts rather than just buying everything that's hot. She speaks pretty clearly and susinctly which is always a plus.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## lindaphan

jsmile said:


> What did she do/say that makes you say this?
> 
> I am enjoying the Yt channel My First Luxury. I think she has some good opinions and new thoughts rather than just buying everything that's hot. She speaks pretty clearly and susinctly which is always a plus.


Making money by selling for premium her used items and from membership only videos are not elegant to my opinion.


----------



## Rituals83

Can’t comment on what the person wears & whether it makes them look elegant or not - to each their own too ok be honest. But yes making nearly double off used items just because they are sought after and being sold at premium on other sites is clearly taking advantage of the position you’re in and contradicting to comments made previously re resellers and she’s fast becoming one herself sadly.
Take for example amelia roses’ closet, she had a vlog sale not that long ago and let go of items she wasn’t using and most items she sold at retail or below. These were sought after hard to find items too and she didn’t take advantage of her position to add ‘premium’ when she easily could have too & huge admiration to her for that.
Amy sold her super old super used earrings for near double retail, same as the big cc earrings too & I saw her other CHA NEL earrings with no description of condition it just says only one pair actfast! Someone actually commented there saying she thought she wore these all the time & she said yes she has two. No way! Lol she had one plain & one with crystals I think not two of same pair.
Anyway sorry for the ramblings but as a long time avid follower & viewer suddenly it’s leaving a bad taste.


----------



## jsmile

All these youtubers that sell their stuff really do have "subbies" that trust them. I bet you 99% of people who buy their used, left over goods are not doing authenticity services. They could be selling A+ fake costume jewelry (along with ana Luisa lol), as no authenticator is actually looking at costume jewelry. I'm not even sure if there is authenticity services for H stuffs or Cartier and vca jewelry.


----------



## icedcoffee

Rituals83 said:


> Can’t comment on what the person wears & whether it makes them look elegant or not - to each their own too ok be honest. But yes making nearly double off used items just because they are sought after and being sold at premium on other sites is clearly taking advantage of the position you’re in and contradicting to comments made previously re resellers and she’s fast becoming one herself sadly.
> Take for example amelia roses’ closet, she had a vlog sale not that long ago and let go of items she wasn’t using and most items she sold at retail or below. These were sought after hard to find items too and she didn’t take advantage of her position to add ‘premium’ when she easily could have too & huge admiration to her for that.
> Amy sold her super old super used earrings for near double retail, same as the big cc earrings too & I saw her other CHA NEL earrings with no description of condition it just says only one pair actfast! Someone actually commented there saying she thought she wore these all the time & she said yes she has two. No way! Lol she had one plain & one with crystals I think not two of same pair.
> Anyway sorry for the ramblings but as a long time avid follower & viewer suddenly it’s leaving a bad taste.


You put it perfectly what I think!  How it's like she's taking advantage of how people love her and her videos and how she mentioned on a few occasions how she's not a reseller, but she really seems like one now (to you and me anyway).

I recall that being the case too.  I think she only has one of the plain pair.  She may have two of the crystals?

Btw, no need to be sorry   I actually don't comment very often on TPF (and try not to gossip that much lol), but yeah, this has left a bad taste in my mouth too.  So much so that I'm commenting a lot haha.

I wonder if she's been following this thread.  I think she said she's not interested in gossip, but we know she frequents TPF.  If she has been, I have to say I admire her confidence, because she's still selling her items for $$$.  Like her used LV initial necklace retails for $600 CAD and she's still listing it as $600 CAD.  I know it's none of my business, and she has the ability to sell things for that price so I can see why she does, but I'm still like OMG


----------



## kate_cat

I’ve only just started watching YouTube videos on handbags for about a year and I love Sophie Shohet. I love that she’s nowhere near as polished as Chase Amie. I’ve got through quite a few and find her honesty quite refreshing.

Chase Amie is too polished for me and nowadays I can’t take her seriously. I love that she loves Chanel but she keeps buying them saying “I’m so in love.. so so beautiful” then the next thing you know she’s sold it.

Also liking Handbagholic too. She did a video today about the latest 22P collection. The Business Affinity os stunning but there are some howlers in that collection!!


----------



## jsmile

@amy





icedcoffee said:


> You put it perfectly what I think!  How it's like she's taking advantage of how people love her and her videos and how she mentioned on a few occasions how she's not a reseller, but she really seems like one now (to you and me anyway).
> 
> I recall that being the case too.  I think she only has one of the plain pair.  She may have two of the crystals?
> 
> Btw, no need to be sorry   I actually don't comment very often on TPF (and try not to gossip that much lol), but yeah, this has left a bad taste in my mouth too.  So much so that I'm commenting a lot haha.
> 
> I wonder if she's been following this thread.  I think she said she's not interested in gossip, but we know she frequents TPF.  If she has been, I have to say I admire her confidence, because she's still selling her items for $$$.  Like her used LV initial necklace retails for $600 CAD and she's still listing it as $600 CAD.  I know it's none of my business, and she has the ability to sell things for that price so I can see why she does, but I'm still like OMG



She goes by the same name on purseforum


----------



## fairylady

I think Fashionablyamy and Katl referencing fashionphile for their high prices are misleading. Fashionphile is an actual company who hires other employees so it’s understandable that they have to have a higher markups since they take a higher risk of running a business. Here, those gals are not taking any risks with hiring a team nor have an actual business. I feel bad for whoever fell for their Fashionphile’s price comparisons. I guess in life there always has to be people like those buyers for them to keep on making money off of to afford their lavish lifestyle. Some shoppers are just not logical and some sellers who are money driven will use it to their advantage, after all they are not your friends or family. Sorry to say. If you’re a sucker then so be it? Just my two cents!


----------



## destatic

Je Suis Lou!


----------



## axlm

Probably a little old fashioned, but if my mum were to watch all these Chanel Youtubers, she would complain about how they all say "I want" not "I would like". e.g., I want a small classic flap, and I want a mini flap. She would say it makes them  sound ungrateful.


----------



## axlm

katie_kay_80 said:


> I’ve only just started watching YouTube videos on handbags for about a year and I love Sophie Shohet. I love that she’s nowhere near as polished as Chase Amie. I’ve got through quite a few and find her honesty quite refreshing.
> 
> Chase Amie is too polished for me and nowadays I can’t take her seriously. I love that she loves Chanel but she keeps buying them saying “I’m so in love.. so so beautiful” then the next thing you know she’s sold it.
> 
> Also liking Handbagholic too. She did a video today about the latest 22P collection. The Business Affinity os stunning but there are some howlers in that collection!!



Love Sophie and Handbagholic as well. I quite like how Handbagholic seems quite professional in her videos, I feel there would be no drama with her channel


----------



## kathykim

jsmile said:


> I'm wondering if fwdstyling is really a reseller. She often has bags pop up in her ig stories for sale and I don't recall them being on her feed.


I was thinking the same.. honestly I believe she is. She buys take pics and sells them. I personally am not fond of her. Something isnt just genuine and I unfollowed her a long time ago for that


----------



## luxsal

icedcoffee said:


> You put it perfectly what I think!  How it's like she's taking advantage of how people love her and her videos and how she mentioned on a few occasions how she's not a reseller, but she really seems like one now (to you and me anyway).
> 
> I recall that being the case too.  I think she only has one of the plain pair.  She may have two of the crystals?
> 
> Btw, no need to be sorry   I actually don't comment very often on TPF (and try not to gossip that much lol), but yeah, this has left a bad taste in my mouth too.  So much so that I'm commenting a lot haha.
> 
> I wonder if she's been following this thread.  I think she said she's not interested in gossip, but we know she frequents TPF.  If she has been, I have to say I admire her confidence, because she's still selling her items for $$$.  Like her used LV initial necklace retails for $600 CAD and she's still listing it as $600 CAD.  I know it's none of my business, and she has the ability to sell things for that price so I can see why she does, but I'm still like OMG


Looks like she deleted the Instagram account where she was reselling these items?


----------



## snkgnbt

She’s not really a luxury YouTuber but did anyone see Freddy My Love’s recent Chanel purchase? I think she bought secondhand from Bicester Village but man…that was the most uninspiring chanel bag she could’ve picked imo. It looks like she got a kate spade bag and slapped a chanel plaque over it


----------



## luxsal

Slightly unrelated. I really enjoy these videos by Vogue. Celebs do whats in my bag and it seems so genuine. No sponsorship content. No drama.  A few of them showed their Chanel bags. I am loving Chanel bag that this celeb is carrying. I dont know her but cute bag!



Just search Vogue in the bag.


----------



## lifewithcoco

Just noticed the all of Lou’s thumbnails are mostly her with her mouth opened like she’s shocked or something and I’m tired of it


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Sorry I laughed lol


lifewithcoco said:


> Just noticed the all of Lou’s thumbnails are mostly her with her mouth opened like she’s shocked or something and I’m tired of it


----------



## pinkyavocado

Rituals83 said:


> I just saw fashionablyamy’s big cc gold earrings priced nearly double & the other gold dangle earrings again priced maybe double of retail looks so used as it’s older style both sold. Wow.. why would people buy at such high prices just amazes me. But honestly her using her position to tap into sales would be ok with me but tapping into sales reaping nearly double whilst using fashionphile priced as reference is just so off putting. Ugh.. I quite liked her content too. But these people are all so greedy and using their position to their advantage not in nice way.



seems like she was trying to ripoff her subscribers so she could have more $$$ to spend on Hermes stuff to get a birkin


----------



## Hazzelnut

lifewithcoco said:


> Just noticed the all of Lou’s thumbnails are mostly her with her mouth opened like she’s shocked or something and I’m tired of it



I’m glad it’s not just me!


----------



## lifewithcoco

PrincessTingTing said:


> Sorry I laughed lol





Hazzelnut said:


> I’m glad it’s not just me!



ooopsss i just have to share it to somebody


----------



## Lulumelons

salal04 said:


> Slightly unrelated. I really enjoy these videos by Vogue. Celebs do whats in my bag and it seems so genuine. No sponsorship content. No drama.  A few of them showed their Chanel bags. I am loving Chanel bag that this celeb is carrying. I dont know her but cute bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Just search Vogue in the bag.




The things with these videos is the bag is mostly sponsored, down to the lip balm hand cream they carry. Especially if they’re carrying Dior. The only one not sponsored is probably Emma Watson she carried a brandless straw bag and random mundane stuff but I do suspect certain items.


----------



## luxsal

Lulumelons said:


> The things with these videos is the bag is mostly sponsored, down to the lip balm hand cream they carry. Especially if they’re carrying Dior. The only one not sponsored is probably Emma Watson she carried a brandless straw bag and random mundane stuff but I do suspect certain items.


Not always sponsored content. Maybe for the items in the bag but most of the times, I see brand less bags and items in the bag. Maybe the links to the item are commission based. Angelina Jolie also did one such video and I could barely see the bag. Then that French actress in Emily in Paris showed her vintage Chanel bag. I don’t think that was sponsored by Chanel.


----------



## Eva_x

axlm said:


> Love Sophie and Handbagholic as well. I quite like how Handbagholic seems quite professional in her videos, I feel there would be no drama with her channel



The reason I like Sophie is that she is actually discerning in what she buys, and despite obviously having money is conscious of cost when spending. 

Has anyone come across Claire Banks? I first saw her on a TikTok where she said she has 15 Chanel minis. I respect loving luxury, and of course none of us really 'need' these bags but I honestly find that level of consumerism slightly sickening. Are you actually using and loving these bags, or just buying them then putting them away to sit in a closet. I don't think you can really even call yourself a collector if you just buy (or are bought) every single thing you ever see in a store.


----------



## Hazzelnut

Eva_x said:


> The reason I like Sophie is that she is actually discerning in what she buys, and despite obviously having money is conscious of cost when spending.
> 
> Has anyone come across Claire Banks? I first saw her on a TikTok where she said she has 15 Chanel minis. I respect loving luxury, and of course none of us really 'need' these bags but I honestly find that level of consumerism slightly sickening. Are you actually using and loving these bags, or just buying them then putting them away to sit in a closet. I don't think you can really even call yourself a collector if you just buy (or are bought) every single thing you ever see in a store.



I don’t believe they’re all real tbh.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Has anyone watched the handbag holic? She has almost 30k subscribers but her videos  hadn’t popped up for me before. I just watched the below video and was surprised at her casualness in deciding which bags to keep and get rid of. It was like she was deciding which old high school tee shirts to keep or toss. Maybe she has enough $ where it doesn’t make a huge difference if she decides she wants to repurchase down the road, but it certainly is nowhere near how I approach bag buying/selling


----------



## Elle07

.


----------



## Elle07

Eva_x said:


> The reason I like Sophie is that she is actually discerning in what she buys, and despite obviously having money is conscious of cost when spending.
> 
> Has anyone come across Claire Banks? I first saw her on a TikTok where she said she has 15 Chanel minis. I respect loving luxury, and of course none of us really 'need' these bags but I honestly find that level of consumerism slightly sickening. Are you actually using and loving these bags, or just buying them then putting them away to sit in a closet. I don't think you can really even call yourself a collector if you just buy (or are bought) every single thing you ever see in a store.



Yikes, looks like "Claire Banks" aka Kier Mellour/McGill has her own issues...






						The Ugly Side of Hollywood
					






					emilywolfbeauty.com
				




And yes, agreed re: Sophie! ❤


----------



## jsmile

Fyi if anyone wants to pay


----------



## axlm

Eva_x said:


> The reason I like Sophie is that she is actually discerning in what she buys, and despite obviously having money is conscious of cost when spending.
> 
> Has anyone come across Claire Banks? I first saw her on a TikTok where she said she has 15 Chanel minis. I respect loving luxury, and of course none of us really 'need' these bags but I honestly find that level of consumerism slightly sickening. Are you actually using and loving these bags, or just buying them then putting them away to sit in a closet. I don't think you can really even call yourself a collector if you just buy (or are bought) every single thing you ever see in a store.



Sophie absolutely is discerning!

Never heard of Claire, but the level of consumerism on IG is eye opening in general


----------



## jsmile

jsmile said:


> Fyi if anyone wants to pay



If you didn't catch it. Feb 12 is the date to watch.


----------



## earthygirl

ItsPurseonal said:


> Has anyone watched the handbag holic? She has almost 30k subscribers but her videos  hadn’t popped up for me before. I just watched the below video and was surprised at her casualness in deciding which bags to keep and get rid of. It was like she was deciding which old high school tee shirts to keep or toss. Maybe she has enough $ where it doesn’t make a huge difference if she decides she wants to repurchase down the road, but it certainly is nowhere near how I approach bag buying/selling



I think she had already made her decisions before she filmed the video. I think she has a shopping problem and is clearing out her space so she can replace the bags with more current bag choices. I don’t buy that she is downsizing. I think she believes she is, but I think she’s on the buy & sell hamster wheel.  When you have a platform like YouTube or instagram  to sell on then you dont lose money so it’s easier to make “casual” decisions ....out with the old and in with the new!


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## Eva_x

Elle07 said:


> Yikes, looks like "Claire Banks" aka Kier Mellour/McGill has her own issues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ugly Side of Hollywood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilywolfbeauty.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, agreed re: Sophie! ❤



Wow, well I feel less bad about disliking her now.


----------



## jsmile

ItsPurseonal said:


> Has anyone watched the handbag holic? She has almost 30k subscribers but her videos  hadn’t popped up for me before. I just watched the below video and was surprised at her casualness in deciding which bags to keep and get rid of. It was like she was deciding which old high school tee shirts to keep or toss. Maybe she has enough $ where it doesn’t make a huge difference if she decides she wants to repurchase down the road, but it certainly is nowhere near how I approach bag buying/selling



I noticed that a lot of her bags are not classics. She talks as if she can easily flip (sell) her bags to get something new.


----------



## Di Michelle

Super Dacob.


----------



## mewwwie

ItsPurseonal said:


> Has anyone watched the handbag holic? She has almost 30k subscribers but her videos  hadn’t popped up for me before. I just watched the below video and was surprised at her casualness in deciding which bags to keep and get rid of. It was like she was deciding which old high school tee shirts to keep or toss. Maybe she has enough $ where it doesn’t make a huge difference if she decides she wants to repurchase down the road, but it certainly is nowhere near how I approach bag buying/selling



I felt the same way watching the video, shocked at how many bags still have tags on them that are being reconsidered. Then again I think a lot of people have issues with trying to declutter, the major difference is most people can't afford to impulse buy a Chanel bag in a color they aren't sure they like or not. 

The video gave me the impression that selling bags, or really anything you no longer want is a simple process and I hate the word "investment" being used to describe these items. In reality most bags would be sold at a loss and especially selling high ticket items online is risky and costly. Example being Ebay taking 10% of the cost of the item + the tax, dealing with shipping, worrying about whether the item will be delivered with no issues and if the buyer will try to pull anything, then you have to prove you sold it at a loss during tax season if you make a certain amount of money from the site. All of this is a headache even for lower priced items.


----------



## LilyLA

jsmile said:


> If you didn't catch it. Feb 12 is the date to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5313195


I wonder how many people actually pay for these memberships? I wish we could see membership count. There’s a smaller YouTuber TrishTrinh that has a patreon account and is always opening her videos telling us to join.
I refuse to help any YouTuber by actually giving them my own money just so they can buy more stuff. They should be grateful that I contribute to their view count. I also do not subscribe to any channel that has a membership plan/ patreon account. I’ll happily watch their videos when it’s suggested by YouTube but don’t want to encourage this type of behavior across social media.


----------



## fairylady

dya91101 said:


> Super Dacob.


I like watching his videos. Super refreshing and I always learn something new.


----------



## jsmile

LilyLA said:


> I wonder how many people actually pay for these memberships? I wish we could see membership count. There’s a smaller YouTuber TrishTrinh that has a patreon account and is always opening her videos telling us to join.
> I refuse to help any YouTuber by actually giving them my own money just so they can buy more stuff. They should be grateful that I contribute to their view count. I also do not subscribe to any channel that has a membership plan/ patreon account. I’ll happily watch their videos when it’s suggested by YouTube but don’t want to encourage this type of behavior across social media.


This!! 

I imagine they each have like maybe 50 members. So $6*50*12 months =$3600 a year each. If they get to 100, then it is $7200


----------



## LilyLA

jsmile said:


> This!!
> 
> I imagine they each have like maybe 50 members. So $6*50*12 months =$3600 a year each. If they get to 100, then it is $7200


Exactly. Though I’m guessing the platform takes a cut too?
Also- I refuse to follow them on Instagram or Facebook. I don’t need to be inundated with all this communication from them! So those giveaways with 100 different rules to qualify (following/subscribing/liking) and help their social media algorithm……they are wasted efforts on me


----------



## axlm

mewwwie said:


> I felt the same way watching the video, shocked at how many bags still have tags on them that are being reconsidered. Then again I think a lot of people have issues with trying to declutter, the major difference is most people can't afford to impulse buy a Chanel bag in a color they aren't sure they like or not.
> 
> The video gave me the impression that selling bags, or really anything you no longer want is a simple process and I hate the word "investment" being used to describe these items. In reality most bags would be sold at a loss and especially selling high ticket items online is risky and costly. Example being Ebay taking 10% of the cost of the item + the tax, dealing with shipping, worrying about whether the item will be delivered with no issues and if the buyer will try to pull anything, then you have to prove you sold it at a loss during tax season if you make a certain amount of money from the site. All of this is a headache even for lower priced items.



Yeah I previously really liked her channel, but that video was strange, and very flippant attitude towards selling bags.

With reference to your second point, I think youtubers are a little irresponsible in making selling bags seem simple. It is only simple and potentially profitable for those who have a platform (i.e., them).


----------



## jsmile

LilyLA said:


> Exactly. Though I’m guessing the platform takes a cut too?
> Also- I refuse to follow them on Instagram or Facebook. I don’t need to be inundated with all this communication from them! So those giveaways with 100 different rules to qualify (following/subscribing/liking) and help their social media algorithm……they are wasted efforts on me


Does anyone even win these!? Lol
Notice how often their "YouTube friend" wins a giveaway.


----------



## silkpajamas16

My favorites are Alyssa Lenore and Je Suis Lou!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Elle07 said:


> Yikes, looks like "Claire Banks" aka Kier Mellour/McGill has her own issues...
> 
> look at that collection


----------



## LOUIE13

Has anyone watched LVLOVERCC?  Yikes


----------



## linhtp411

LilyLA said:


> I wonder how many people actually pay for these memberships? I wish we could see membership count. There’s a smaller YouTuber TrishTrinh that has a patreon account and is always opening her videos telling us to join.
> I refuse to help any YouTuber by actually giving them my own money just so they can buy more stuff. They should be grateful that I contribute to their view count. I also do not subscribe to any channel that has a membership plan/ patreon account. I’ll happily watch their videos when it’s suggested by YouTube but don’t want to encourage this type of behavior across social media.



I did!!! I actually liked their channels (FashionablyAmy and Kat L) but not anymore. I'm so tired of the same talk about Hermes, Hermes, Hermes...all the time. It's getting boring. I think paid partnerships killed their channel, especially Amy's. Every single time it's Anna Luisa, LilySilk or Samorga. Do they actually wear Anna Luisa to a dinner or their Cartier? And oh my goodness her Chanel bag collection was half about Samorga. I feel like it was about my bag organizer collection, not handbags. That's why I switched to Zoomoni, I can't stand Samorga anymore.

That's also why I don't like watching Je Suis Lou. She praises Anna Luisa too. The last video was funny, it was about her bag collection but she had to advertise Anna Luisa for 2 minutes just because Valentine's is coming and her video was 10 minutes . She also praises Redeluxe, but come on, they're way overpriced. At least find a reseller who is more affordable to recommened. Not everyone watching her channel is a millionaire. And I can't stand her justifying herself "I am 24 years old and I work hard for my Birkins". Well not being mean but when I was 24, I had a job and was finishing my Master's degree. I could barely afford a Neverfull, not even a Chanel CF. And I don't understand why you need a 4k bag to hold a 12k bag . Everything about her channel is unrealistic. It gives viewers a false impression that Hermes and Chanel are the brands they should own/deserve. I am sure people feel bad about themselves for not being as wealthy...that's just not right.


----------



## LilyLA

linhtp411 said:


> I did!!! I actually liked their channels (FashionablyAmy and Kat L) but not anymore. I'm so tired of the same talk about Hermes, Hermes, Hermes...all the time. It's getting boring. I think paid partnerships killed their channel, especially Amy's. Every single time it's Anna Luisa, LilySilk or Samorga. Do they actually wear Anna Luisa to a dinner or their Cartier? And oh my goodness her Chanel bag collection was half about Samorga. I feel like it was about my bag organizer collection, not handbags. That's why I switched to Zoomoni, I can't stand Samorga anymore.
> 
> That's also why I don't like watching Je Suis Lou. She praises Anna Luisa too. The last video was funny, it was about her bag collection but she had to advertise Anna Luisa for 2 minutes just because Valentine's is coming and her video was 10 minutes . She also praises Redeluxe, but come on, they're way overpriced. At least find a reseller who is more affordable to recommened. Not everyone watching her channel is a millionaire. And I can't stand her justifying herself "I am 24 years old and I work hard for my Birkins". Well not being mean but when I was 24, I had a job and was finishing my Master's degree. I could barely afford a Neverfull, not even a Chanel CF. And I don't understand why you need a 4k bag to hold a 12k bag . Everything about her channel is unrealistic. It gives viewers a false impression that Hermes and Chanel are the brands they should own/deserve. I am sure people feel bad about themselves for not being as wealthy...that's just not right.


Yes! Agree with everything you said. I stopped watching je suis only because I find myself disgusted by her promotion of redeluxe. For the other two you mentioned- sometimes I’ll scroll through the video to see what the unboxing is but then jump out. Like, I’ll hover my mouse over the progress bar and see the screenshots/preview of what is happening before deciding whether to watch the video. I also have an ad blocker on my browser so the ads skip which I think means the YouTube video doesn’t get credit for the ads that come in during the video. I also will scroll at least 5 minutes into the video to skip promotions for Lily silk and Samorga, etc. Lily silk blouses look so ugly- I’m not a fan of that satin-like sheen. It looks cheap and everyone that promotes them looks uncomfortable or stuffy wearing them.
I think companies need to track the engagement rate of these videos. If everyone is skipping over the promotion parts of the video, I’m guessing that affects how much the YouTuber gets paid. It’s a formula right? Subscriber count x average views on a video x other factors = how much they get paid.  But if they aren’t looking at how many people stay on to watch the minutes for which a sponsored product is being promoted, I’m not sure these companies are getting their money worth 
Oh! I just re- read your message! You paid for a membership? Did you find the membership worth the money? Did they have a lot of members who subscribed? Just curious to see what value kat and Amy gave to those who paid


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## luxsal

LilyLA said:


> Yes! Agree with everything you said. I stopped watching je suis only because I find myself disgusted by her promotion of redeluxe. For the other two you mentioned- sometimes I’ll scroll through the video to see what the unboxing is but then jump out. Like, I’ll hover my mouse over the progress bar and see the screenshots/preview of what is happening before deciding whether to watch the video. I also have an ad blocker on my browser so the ads skip which I think means the YouTube video doesn’t get credit for the ads that come in during the video. I also will scroll at least 5 minutes into the video to skip promotions for Lily silk and Samorga, etc. Lily silk blouses look so ugly- I’m not a fan of that satin-like sheen. It looks cheap and everyone that promotes them looks uncomfortable or stuffy wearing them.
> I think companies need to track the engagement rate of these videos. If everyone is skipping over the promotion parts of the video, I’m guessing that affects how much the YouTuber gets paid. It’s a formula right? Subscriber count x average views on a video x other factors = how much they get paid.  But if they aren’t looking at how many people stay on to watch the minutes for which a sponsored product is being promoted, I’m not sure these companies are getting their money worth
> Oh! I just re- read your message! You paid for a membership? Did you find the membership worth the money? Did they have a lot of members who subscribed? Just curious to see what value kat and Amy gave to those who paid


Per my understanding, once you click on the video and watch towards the end, it will count as a view. It doesn't matter if you skipped the promotion parts. I am not 100% sure though. I am also not subscribed to any of these youtubers and dont even click on their videos. I get a lot of info from this thread


----------



## platanoparty

I was curious if urban revivo is the new lily silk? It seems very Chanel esque style and it’s popping up on so many channels that are talking about luxury/Chanel. I actually thought a few pieces were cute but everything was polyester! I try to only buy natural fibers and was just annoyed, I’m so sick of luxe channels being punctuated by these brands that are clearly doing a cash grab


----------



## luxsal

platanoparty said:


> I was curious if urban revivo is the new lily silk? It seems very Chanel esque style and it’s popping up on so many channels that are talking about luxury/Chanel. I actually thought a few pieces were cute but everything was polyester! I try to only buy natural fibers and was just annoyed, I’m so sick of luxe channels being punctuated by these brands that are clearly doing a cash grab


Yeah I am seeing it everywhere especially on Insta. They are making Chanel inspired jackets and sweaters. I am not falling for it.


----------



## jsmile

linhtp411 said:


> I did!!! I actually liked their channels (FashionablyAmy and Kat L) but not anymore. I'm so tired of the same talk about Hermes, Hermes, Hermes...all the time. It's getting boring. I think paid partnerships killed their channel, especially Amy's. Every single time it's Anna Luisa, LilySilk or Samorga. Do they actually wear Anna Luisa to a dinner or their Cartier? And oh my goodness her Chanel bag collection was half about Samorga. I feel like it was about my bag organizer collection, not handbags. That's why I switched to Zoomoni, I can't stand Samorga anymore.



Well she does have to some how pay for her prespend at Hermes. One year later, she doesn't even have her bag yet. She will have to continue to spend to keep her SA happy. At this rate, she will want a Kelly too so she will have to keep going monthly.


----------



## linhtp411

LilyLA said:


> Yes! Agree with everything you said. I stopped watching je suis only because I find myself disgusted by her promotion of redeluxe. For the other two you mentioned- sometimes I’ll scroll through the video to see what the unboxing is but then jump out. Like, I’ll hover my mouse over the progress bar and see the screenshots/preview of what is happening before deciding whether to watch the video. I also have an ad blocker on my browser so the ads skip which I think means the YouTube video doesn’t get credit for the ads that come in during the video. I also will scroll at least 5 minutes into the video to skip promotions for Lily silk and Samorga, etc. Lily silk blouses look so ugly- I’m not a fan of that satin-like sheen. It looks cheap and everyone that promotes them looks uncomfortable or stuffy wearing them.
> I think companies need to track the engagement rate of these videos. If everyone is skipping over the promotion parts of the video, I’m guessing that affects how much the YouTuber gets paid. It’s a formula right? Subscriber count x average views on a video x other factors = how much they get paid.  But if they aren’t looking at how many people stay on to watch the minutes for which a sponsored product is being promoted, I’m not sure these companies are getting their money worth
> Oh! I just re- read your message! You paid for a membership? Did you find the membership worth the money? Did they have a lot of members who subscribed? Just curious to see what value kat and Amy gave to those who paid


I paid for membership and actually enjoyed the first few live shows in the first few months. Amy and Kat had some guests and it was great. But then all the chats about Hermes made me feel so bored. It's over and over again, Hermes and the patience you need, the pre-spend... nothing interesting. Amy said she barely sold her Chanel stuff but I can't even keep track of all items she sold last year. She's a frequent buyer and seller now. I don't see anything wrong with her buying and selling constantly, it's her money and her life, she can do whatever she wants with her collection. It's just I've lost interest in her content.  I started to watch less after a couple of months and decided to stop the subscription last month (after 5 months). I don't feel like paying monthly to watch so many ads. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## linhtp411

jsmile said:


> Well she does have to some how pay for her prespend at Hermes. One year later, she doesn't even have her bag yet. She will have to continue to spend to keep her SA happy. At this rate, she will want a Kelly too so she will have to keep going monthly.


She doesn't seem happy with Hermes and the wait. I can tell she doesn't seem excited talking about her pre-spend. It's more like something she has to like to justify the buying. At least she can afford Hermes, I can't, so I am glad I won't have to go through it haha.


----------



## jsmile

linhtp411 said:


> She doesn't seem happy with Hermes and the wait. I can tell she doesn't seem excited talking about her pre-spend. It's more like something she has to like to justify the buying. At least she can afford Hermes, I can't, so I am glad I won't have to go through it haha.



Who would be excited about buying hermes prespend? Lol in the end, almost everyone wants a bag(s). Personally, if I had to choose between lv/chanel/dior/hermes shoes or clothes, I would always choose hermes last. I wouldn't blame her for being frustrated in buying about 2:1 for a bag. If she really could get a bag at the store without prespend, she'd never buy the H stuff that she convinces herself that she wants.


----------



## beautybybacteri

miss_mandee said:


> If they actually make that much I hope they actually report the income and pay tax on it. LOL


Hilarious! That's why the normal folk cant afford that much luxury because we are the peeps paying taxes!


----------



## jsmile

salal04 said:


> Yeah I am seeing it everywhere especially on Insta. They are making Chanel inspired jackets and sweaters. I am not falling for it.



It's like those teddy Blake bags lol. What happened to those free bags that every. single. YouTuber (including Amy and Caitlin Palowski) received.


----------



## idlehen

Dang everyone here hating on Amy but I actually enjoy her luxury liveshows with KatL  I mean I don't think they're super interesting or anything, but they're great to play during a workout or a craft project because they're long and don't require a ton of focus. I enjoy her unboxings as well, because she always buys stuff I never would. I find them interesting because I always wonder who is buying these things. Personally I don't care what she does with her collection since I just watch these kinds of videos for purse eye candy.

I have to agree about the amount of advertisement in her sponsored videos though. Before I didn't mind because I get it, they need the sponsorship money, but recently I've noticed her (and other Youtubers!), have super long segments about their sponsored items and I now just skip past it because it's like 5 minutes long! It's like, I want to watch the videos about her bags, not an unboxing of all her Ana Luisa jewelry or every Samorga organizer she was gifted. I checked out both because they keep popping up and I'm not impressed. Ana Luisa is all plated stuff... I find it weird that all these luxury channels are advertising a brand that imo is very non-lux? Not hating on plated jewelry - I have plenty of it, but when I went to their site I was fully expecting to be able to find pieces that were solid gold and there wasn't any?

As to keep on topic with this thread - I enjoy watching Emma Anders and angeleyn. Emma because I can tell she just makes videos for fun and the bags she buys are all things she really wants and overall her personality is just nice to watch. angeleyn also always seems genuinely excited about her purchases. She's quite the Senreve fangirl, which I know some people hate, but I honestly think she just likes the brand.


----------



## jsmile

I personally don't mind giving youtubers views as they do commit time to making content. However, if you do wish to not give them viewers. If you search Google, there's other apps and websites like hooktube to view any content without going through YouTube.


----------



## jsmile

If anyone truly wants samorga products, always use lvlovercc's code: LVLOVERCC. 

She always has the best code: 23% off 
Her code is always higher than other YouTuber codes.


----------



## CrazyCool01

LilyLA said:


> Yes! Agree with everything you said. I stopped watching je suis only because I find myself disgusted by her promotion of redeluxe. For the other two you mentioned- sometimes I’ll scroll through the video to see what the unboxing is but then jump out. Like, I’ll hover my mouse over the progress bar and see the screenshots/preview of what is happening before deciding whether to watch the video. I also have an ad blocker on my browser so the ads skip which I think means the YouTube video doesn’t get credit for the ads that come in during the video. I also will scroll at least 5 minutes into the video to skip promotions for Lily silk and Samorga, etc. Lily silk blouses look so ugly- I’m not a fan of that satin-like sheen. It looks cheap and everyone that promotes them looks uncomfortable or stuffy wearing them.
> I think companies need to track the engagement rate of these videos. If everyone is skipping over the promotion parts of the video, I’m guessing that affects how much the YouTuber gets paid. It’s a formula right? Subscriber count x average views on a video x other factors = how much they get paid.  But if they aren’t looking at how many people stay on to watch the minutes for which a sponsored product is being promoted, I’m not sure these companies are getting their money worth
> Oh! I just re- read your message! You paid for a membership? Did you find the membership worth the money? Did they have a lot of members who subscribed? Just curious to see what value kat and Amy gave to those who paid


As far as i know even though you use ads block software it only blocks you from seeing the ads but does not affect youtube/youtuber getting paid for the ads


----------



## LilyLA

CrazyCool01 said:


> As far as i know even though you use ads block software it only blocks you from seeing the ads but does not affect youtube/youtuber getting paid for the ads


Good to know!


----------



## linhtp411

idlehen said:


> Dang everyone here hating on Amy but I actually enjoy her luxury liveshows with KatL  I mean I don't think they're super interesting or anything, but they're great to play during a workout or a craft project because they're long and don't require a ton of focus. I enjoy her unboxings as well, because she always buys stuff I never would. I find them interesting because I always wonder who is buying these things. Personally I don't care what she does with her collection since I just watch these kinds of videos for purse eye candy.
> 
> I have to agree about the amount of advertisement in her sponsored videos though. Before I didn't mind because I get it, they need the sponsorship money, but recently I've noticed her (and other Youtubers!), have super long segments about their sponsored items and I now just skip past it because it's like 5 minutes long! It's like, I want to watch the videos about her bags, not an unboxing of all her Ana Luisa jewelry or every Samorga organizer she was gifted. I checked out both because they keep popping up and I'm not impressed. Ana Luisa is all plated stuff... I find it weird that all these luxury channels are advertising a brand that imo is very non-lux? Not hating on plated jewelry - I have plenty of it, but when I went to their site I was fully expecting to be able to find pieces that were solid gold and there wasn't any?
> 
> As to keep on topic with this thread - I enjoy watching Emma Anders and angeleyn. Emma because I can tell she just makes videos for fun and the bags she buys are all things she really wants and overall her personality is just nice to watch. angeleyn also always seems genuinely excited about her purchases. She's quite the Senreve fangirl, which I know some people hate, but I honestly think she just likes the brand.


Just to clarify, I don't hate Amy (hate is a big word), I just don't find her channel as interesting as before. I thank her for her commitment to Youtube (it's very time-consuming) and the fact that she can manage her finances to afford a luxury life is admirable. I'm just losing interest in the recent talks about Hermes and the sponsored videos. I understand she has to make money somehow but it's becoming too much and too often. Every video is about Samorga, Samorga, Anna Luisa, Samorga, Lilysilk, Samorga, Anna Luisa... If you watch one channel, it's fine. But if you watch 10 channels and 10 of them are all about these brands, you get tired of it quickly. At the end, it's her channel, it's her life, it's her freedom to talk about anything. Her channel has definitely changed in the past couple of years ever since she started her Hermes journey. I am sure she has gained a lot of viewers, but at the same time, she has lost some too.

I still watch Amy's videos and still like her, but some contents aren't as good as before. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## idlehen

linhtp411 said:


> Just to clarify, I don't hate Amy (hate is a big word), I just don't find her channel as interesting as before. I thank her for her commitment to Youtube (it's very time-consuming) and the fact that she can manage her finances to afford a luxury life is admirable. I'm just losing interest in the recent talks about Hermes and the sponsored videos. I understand she has to make money somehow but it's becoming too much and too often. Every video is about Samorga, Samorga, Anna Luisa, Samorga, Lilysilk, Samorga, Anna Luisa... If you watch one channel, it's fine. But if you watch 10 channels and 10 of them are all about these brands, you get tired of it quickly. At the end, it's her channel, it's her life, it's her freedom to talk about anything. Her channel has definitely changed in the past couple of years ever since she started her Hermes journey. I am sure she has gained a lot of viewers, but at the same time, she has lost some too.
> 
> I still watch Amy's videos and still like her, but some contents aren't as good as before. Just my thoughts.


Yes, I agree with the sentiment on the sponsored videos. It's not just her, because for every Youtuber that is not sponsored by Samorga/AnaLuisa/Lilysilk, they are sponsored by SkillShare instead and also include an annoyingly long 5 minute blurb in the middle of every video. Which leads me to believe that sponsors in general have changed the guidelines of what they're suppose to say. I feel like before it was a 10 second script with maybe a preview of an item, now it's like an entire commercial which is really annoying. The only exception for me would be MelInMelborne since she actually collabs with the brands to create new products. Tbh I did end up buying one of her shirts and skirts from Lilysilk because I liked the design. I considered her AnaLuisa bracelet too but in the end I just didn't feel any of AnaLuisa's stuff is worth the cost.

Also, sorry, I did not mean to point to any individual of "hating" Amy, I was just reading the last few pages of this thread and there was a lot of diss on her over how she sells her items so fast and takes advantage of her subbies to sell her items at premium. My comment was more of a lighthearted "daaang" reaction because I didn't realize people thought that way of her.


----------



## mariatd

linhtp411 said:


> Just to clarify, I don't hate Amy (hate is a big word), I just don't find her channel as interesting as before. I thank her for her commitment to Youtube (it's very time-consuming) and the fact that she can manage her finances to afford a luxury life is admirable. I'm just losing interest in the recent talks about Hermes and the sponsored videos. I understand she has to make money somehow but it's becoming too much and too often. Every video is about Samorga, Samorga, Anna Luisa, Samorga, Lilysilk, Samorga, Anna Luisa... If you watch one channel, it's fine. But if you watch 10 channels and 10 of them are all about these brands, you get tired of it quickly. At the end, it's her channel, it's her life, it's her freedom to talk about anything. Her channel has definitely changed in the past couple of years ever since she started her Hermes journey. I am sure she has gained a lot of viewers, but at the same time, she has lost some too.
> 
> I still watch Amy's videos and still like her, but some contents aren't as good as before. Just my thoughts.



totally agree.

Like someone else said, I sometimes listen in when they do the live sessions because it's fun to listen and I totally dig the 'women support women even in business' aspect.  I'm totally here for that.  But, I am sooo tired of the Hermes, Hermes, Hermes talk.  I like Hermes, but I'm definitely not obsessed with all things Hermes nor am I on a schedule for bags (I have bags, but at that price point, I'm not buying a lot of them per year).  I feel Hermes talk took over most of the youtube scene during the last year and it has totally  muted my interest in the brand.  Everyone is buying the same 5 items - what a bore.   

On a different note, I used to watch Shea (forgot her last name), but am not into the recent walmart and amazon hauls.  But she had a video the other day where she said she was selling a bunch of her stuff and that it won't be above retail - I appreciate that and I think she is definitely more relatable than the "hermes journey pack"


----------



## fairylady

^^ Shea Whitney! love her also.


----------



## jsmile

I actually don't mind all the hermes talk because it just shows how every country and experience is different.

However, I do mind when youtubers buy expensive luxury items, hype it up and say it is "so so so good" . Then turn around to sell it shortly after at a much much higher price than retail. Thus taking advantage of people.

Also all the sponsored posts. Ana Luisa, Lily silk, etc. Just skip through all that but what a pain. It's just another teddy Blake type situation.  You won't see it a year later.


----------



## LuxuryLvr

Has anyone noticed Hello Catwalk City talking A LOT about money lately. I always appreciate financial transparency but she definitely is constantly talking about her “healthy household income”. Today’s video about her handbag journey is basically a humblebrag. “When I was a young professional”, “2009 is when I broke six figures”, “I was super ambitious, career-driven, hustle, hustle, hustle”. It’s almost like she is trying to prove she is not like “the other YouTubers” but it just makes her seem like she is trying too hard to prove something.


----------



## platanoparty

LuxuryLvr said:


> Has anyone noticed Hello Catwalk City talking A LOT about money lately. I always appreciate financial transparency but she definitely is constantly talking about her “healthy household income”. Today’s video about her handbag journey is basically a humblebrag. “When I was a young professional”, “2009 is when I broke six figures”, “I was super ambitious, career-driven, hustle, hustle, hustle”. It’s almost like she is trying to prove she is not like “the other YouTubers” but it just makes her seem like she is trying too hard to prove something.


I agree and one can be very ambitious and great at their work but never break six figures due to where they are in the country, or the industry even (education comes to mind in many cases) so while I think it’s fair she shares her experience, it does seem a little pompous to say in that way. I have only watched a few but it seems she’s trying to prove something, maybe against allegations that she has a shopping problem and make sure we all know she can “more than afford it”.

a new YouTuber to me, Haya Glamazon, i thought would be worth sharing here. She has interesting videos and talks about luxury and fashion news/history without a lot of the pomp of sponsored ads or unboxing. I believe she is located in Tanzania too so it’s really cool to learn about the way luxury is seen and acquired there. I like her low key approach and I appreciate that she has her own business but does YouTube for fun. I’ve definitely learned from her videos and had some good laughs (she regularly shared snarky reviews about things like Hermes but also sheds light into how things work and why one may have differing experiences)


----------



## mariatd

platanoparty said:


> a new YouTuber to me, Haya Glamazon, i thought would be worth sharing here. She has interesting videos and talks about luxury and fashion news/history without a lot of the pomp of sponsored ads or unboxing. I believe she is located in Tanzania too so it’s really cool to learn about the way luxury is seen and acquired there. I like her low key approach and I appreciate that she has her own business but does YouTube for fun. I’ve definitely learned from her videos and had some good laughs (she regularly shared snarky reviews about things like Hermes but also sheds light into how things work and why one may have differing experiences)



Love her!!!!  Talking about someone with her own viewpoints, original content and funny to boot!


----------



## axlm

platanoparty said:


> I agree and one can be very ambitious and great at their work but never break six figures due to where they are in the country, or the industry even (education comes to mind in many cases) so while I think it’s fair she shares her experience, it does seem a little pompous to say in that way. I have only watched a few but it seems she’s trying to prove something, maybe against allegations that she has a shopping problem and make sure we all know she can “more than afford it”.
> 
> a new YouTuber to me, Haya Glamazon, i thought would be worth sharing here. She has interesting videos and talks about luxury and fashion news/history without a lot of the pomp of sponsored ads or unboxing. I believe she is located in Tanzania too so it’s really cool to learn about the way luxury is seen and acquired there. I like her low key approach and I appreciate that she has her own business but does YouTube for fun. I’ve definitely learned from her videos and had some good laughs (she regularly shared snarky reviews about things like Hermes but also sheds light into how things work and why one may have differing experiences)



Haya Glamazon is great! She is very knowledgeable and funny


----------



## Gimmethebag

Eva_x said:


> Wow, well I feel less bad about disliking her now.


The Claire Banx TikTok is the biggest dumpster fire ever. It's less about fashion and more about catty clapbacks (like, ignore them and keep it moving) and showing off the same Chanel bag in different colors in a chaotic-looking apartment.


----------



## umamanikam

Love minks and Romina ,breath of fresh air from all the continuous unboxings .


----------



## jsmile

Someone should report back


----------



## luxsal

jsmile said:


> Someone should report back
> View attachment 5323173


Has anyone watched this?


----------



## away32

Hellocatwalkcity was someone I used to like, but I've really been finding her insufferable lately. Very holier than thou and "oooh I'm an aspiring MINIMALIST and I've never been in debt in my life but also I'm SO relatable!! Buy these cheap chains I'm peddling." 

She made this whole big deal about not buying anymore Chanel and then unboxed more Chanel like two weeks later...

Another person I used to kind of like and now can't stand is Jessiestyle. I have never before seen someone so thoroughly embody chaos. She's got an incredible shopping addiction, buying a bunch of beautiful bags and then selling them barely a few weeks later to fund the next purchase cycle of buy and sell. She literally had a Kelly 28 last year, sold it and made a whole video on why the Kelly 28 isn't a great bag for her (too big, the "arms" were fiddly, too expensive)... and now she's talking all about how a vintage Kelly 28 is her "dream bag."


----------



## caffelatte

away32 said:


> Hellocatwalkcity was someone I used to like, but I've really been finding her insufferable lately. Very holier than thou and "oooh I'm an aspiring MINIMALIST and I've never been in debt in my life but also I'm SO relatable!! Buy these cheap chains I'm peddling."
> 
> She made this whole big deal about not buying anymore Chanel and then unboxed more Chanel like two weeks later...
> 
> Another person I used to kind of like and now can't stand is Jessiestyle. I have never before seen someone so thoroughly embody chaos. She's got an incredible shopping addiction, buying a bunch of beautiful bags and then selling them barely a few weeks later to fund the next purchase cycle of buy and sell. She literally had a Kelly 28 last year, sold it and made a whole video on why the Kelly 28 isn't a great bag for her (too big, the "arms" were fiddly, too expensive)... and now she's talking all about how a vintage Kelly 28 is her "dream bag."



Agree on the buy-sell cycle-- I just saw a video of Jessiestyle pop up on my feed, she had just sold all her LV bags and was already thinking about a new one she might buy in the future.


----------



## caffelatte

jsmile said:


> Someone should report back
> View attachment 5323173





salal04 said:


> Has anyone watched this?



Did anyone watch this? I was curious and tried to look it up but I don't see the video available?


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## luxsal

cindy663 said:


> Did anyone watch this? I was curious and tried to look it up but I don't see the video available?


Its only for their paid members


----------



## Maddie4

platanoparty said:


> I agree and one can be very ambitious and great at their work but never break six figures due to where they are in the country, or the industry even (education comes to mind in many cases) so while I think it’s fair she shares her experience, it does seem a little pompous to say in that way. I have only watched a few but it seems she’s trying to prove something, maybe against allegations that she has a shopping problem and make sure we all know she can “more than afford it”.
> 
> a new YouTuber to me, Haya Glamazon, i thought would be worth sharing here. She has interesting videos and talks about luxury and fashion news/history without a lot of the pomp of sponsored ads or unboxing. I believe she is located in Tanzania too so it’s really cool to learn about the way luxury is seen and acquired there. I like her low key approach and I appreciate that she has her own business but does YouTube for fun. I’ve definitely learned from her videos and had some good laughs (she regularly shared snarky reviews about things like Hermes but also sheds light into how things work and why one may have differing experiences)


Haya Glamazon is amazing! Sooo knowledgable and I feel like every one of her videos is super up to date and informative. I also appreciate how she's not doing an unboxing every other video.


----------



## lilly2002

i like kats videos, never knew fashionably amy is old enough to have a teenager! she looks like a teen herself, aging well


----------



## Rituals83

lilly2002 said:


> i like kats videos, never knew fashionably amy is old enough to have a teenager! she looks like a teen herself, aging well


I enjoy Kat’s videos too.. I think some are good / some can get repetitive and you just have to take it with a pinch of salt as the there is only so many things you can say about the same topic.
Also I believe it is Amy’s husband’s daughter from his previous relationship.. not her own biological daughter.


----------



## Rituals83

On a separate note, as much as I enjoy watching so many unboxing from Maria draganova - I wonder what her profession is as she shops so much! Lucky for her but either way.. it’s a lot of shopping. And Je Suis Lou bought another CF.. again for a 25 year old student fully supporting herself with no help from family wow.. again absolutely a contrast to my student days when I was carrying DKNY bags and that was a splurge haha


----------



## lilly2002

Rituals83 said:


> On a separate note, as much as I enjoy watching so many unboxing from Maria draganova - I wonder what her profession is as she shops so much! Lucky for her but either way.. it’s a lot of shopping. And Je Suis Lou bought another CF.. again for a 25 year old student fully supporting herself with no help from family wow.. again absolutely a contrast to my student days when I was carrying DKNY bags and that was a splurge haha




im convinced je suis lous bags are fake...come on...when things look unrealistic, they probably are


----------



## Rituals83

lilly2002 said:


> im convinced je suis lous bags are fake...come on...when things look unrealistic, they probably are



mhmm really? Somehow I don’t think so.. it’s a huge platform to be on and it’s a community built on recommendations etc so how can one flaunt fake bags? I think it’s real but just curious on how someone is able to fund without any help from family as a student that’s it.


----------



## lifewithcoco

Rituals83 said:


> mhmm really? Somehow I don’t think so.. it’s a huge platform to be on and it’s a community built on recommendations etc so how can one flaunt fake bags? I think it’s real but just curious on how someone is able to fund without any help from family as a student that’s it.


Not sure if it’s a vlog or a q&a story but she said that she has Youtube income, affiliate links income (though i’m sure this does not contribute greatly), instagram sponsorships (?) and she works as an e-commerce marketer. She is a night student btw. Actually for the number of followers she have on YT, I am not really sure if she’s getting paid that much. But actually she needs to buy luxury stuff since that’s her content if she won’t buy then there’s nothing to vlog about


----------



## jsmile

Rituals83 said:


> On a separate note, as much as I enjoy watching so many unboxing from Maria draganova - I wonder what her profession is as she shops so much! Lucky for her but either way.. it’s a lot of shopping.



I'm pretty sure influencer/social media/youtube is her full time job.


----------



## linhtp411

lifewithcoco said:


> Not sure if it’s a vlog or a q&a story but she said that she has Youtube income, affiliate links income (though i’m sure this does not contribute greatly), instagram sponsorships (?) and she works as an e-commerce marketer. She is a night student btw. Actually for the number of followers she have on YT, I am not really sure if she’s getting paid that much. But actually she needs to buy luxury stuff since that’s her content if she won’t buy then there’s nothing to vlog about


In one recent video, Mink4all revealed that she didn't make much from Youtube. Most of the fund for her bags comes from savings. I know she doesn't do sponsorships so she probably doesn't make as much as Je Suis Lou but still, I think Lou is so fake. There is no way a 25 year old student could afford a house like that with lux everything from pillows to shoes to extremely expensive handbags and all the travels without support from anyone else. She can defend herself all she wants but I'm not gonna buy it. I was a Master's student with a fulltime job. I could barely afford a Neverfull back then. So many bills to pay for. There is just no way. I read about her in another forum and some people living in the same city as her confirmed there is no way a student could afford a lux life like that in Mexico. People need to stop lying and pretending they're super rich and it's all because of hard work. We all work hard but some are more fortunate to have wealthy parents, there's nothing wrong with it. Idon't know why they have to hide it and claim everything is earned by hard work   Someone even reported she bought followers so the numbers don't really reflect how much she actually makes. We don't know.

Also, I don't think she wears fake bags, but she hides things which is shady. In a video she shared she didn't do anything to her hair, that's how she saved up to buy a bag. But come on, how much is a bag? 9k usd? 12k? how many salon visits does she need to give up to make up for the bags? not to mention how often she buys her bags, shoes, random lux stuff... and everything she buys is the most high-end (classic flaps, birkin, kelly... not cheap at all). How many people making 6 figures here can actually buy some of those bags a year at her rate? She's just a student! It does not make sense at all.


----------



## chinadoll.usa

Rituals83 said:


> On a separate note, as much as I enjoy watching so many unboxing from Maria draganova - I wonder what her profession is as she shops so much! Lucky for her but either way.. it’s a lot of shopping. And Je Suis Lou bought another CF.. again for a 25 year old student fully supporting herself with no help from family wow.. again absolutely a contrast to my student days when I was carrying DKNY bags and that was a splurge haha



In my student days, I thought to myself I was "cool" as hell when I was carrying DKNY and Tommy Hilfiger bags Then, I "upgraded" myself to Coach and Dooney & Bourke when I graduated and got my first job


----------



## daisychainz

lilly2002 said:


> im convinced je suis lous bags are fake...come on...when things look unrealistic, they probably are


I think they are maybe from her friends and family and she pretends she owns them for videos. It was only recenetly that a YouTuber I follow started to say that many of the Chanel bags she showed belonged to her mother and not her. She started to shop Hermes recently and was getting mini Kelly's and Birkin 25s and I was like.. whaaaa? Then she came clean and said it was all her mom's stuff. People who watch videos just believe what they see and don't even realize they are looking at fakes or loaners or bags that don't belong to the people showing them. Like you said - when it's too much to be real, it's probably not.


----------



## daisychainz

linhtp411 said:


> In one recent video, Mink4all revealed that she didn't make much from Youtube. Most of the fund for her bags comes from savings. I know she doesn't do sponsorships so she probably doesn't make as much as Je Suis Lou but still, I think Lou is so fake. There is no way a 25 year old student could afford a house like that with lux everything from pillows to shoes to extremely expensive handbags and all the travels without support from anyone else. She can defend herself all she wants but I'm not gonna buy it. I was a Master's student with a fulltime job. I could barely afford a Neverfull back then. So many bills to pay for. There is just no way. I read about her in another forum and some people living in the same city as her confirmed there is no way a student could afford a lux life like that in Mexico. People need to stop lying and pretending they're super rich and it's all because of hard work. We all work hard but some are more fortunate to have wealthy parents, there's nothing wrong with it. Idon't know why they have to hide it and claim everything is earned by hard work   Someone even reported she bought followers so the numbers don't really reflect how much she actually makes. We don't know.
> 
> Also, I don't think she wears fake bags, but she hides things which is shady. In a video she shared she didn't do anything to her hair, that's how she saved up to buy a bag. But come on, how much is a bag? 9k usd? 12k? how many salon visits does she need to give up to make up for the bags? not to mention how often she buys her bags, shoes, random lux stuff... and everything she buys is the most high-end (classic flaps, birkin, kelly... not cheap at all). How many people making 6 figures here can actually buy some of those bags a year at her rate? She's just a student! It does not make sense at all.


I don't even think she has wealthy parents. She has what is called debt


----------



## linhtp411

lilly2002 said:


> im convinced je suis lous bags are fake...come on...when things look unrealistic, they probably are


I found this video on youtube. I wonder if it's true  I never thought she would buy fake bags.


----------



## Gimmethebag

There is so much fakery on social media. (My agency works with influencer-brand partnerships.)

I need to hold back before I write a whole essay. But influencers make a tooooon of money or close to nothing. There's no in-between really. I get so many emails from influencers begging for free stuff, from furniture for their homes to free vacations, to present a lifestyle online that there's no way they can pay for themselves. When you ask them for performance metrics to show they actually influence purchase decisions, they gaff and claim that it takes soooo much effort to create the content that no one is asking them to make. 

There can be serious money to be made in influencing if you hit that top percentage for views, engagement, followers, etc. Some people will go into debt (or have a partner/parents bankroll them) and justify it as a business expense to get started before they can be offered freebies for content, reach the level where the social platforms pay for performance, and can broker sponsored content. 

There's also a dark side to influencing (more in the fashion and travel sphere) that's also linked to sex work, which is pretty gross. People are so desperate to have new things to reveal or to show an enviable lifestyle full of traveling they enter into transactional relationships. 

I'll watch videos and Reels like anyone else, but you can't take these lifestyles seriously. 

(Usually, the influencers who choose to remain anonymous but show off their personal collections, but keep their homes/kids/location private for safety reasons tend to be the real deal.)


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## fashionelite

An influencer I follow who is not really that popular “highlowluxxe” has been very honest about how much she makes. She made over $1M last year. These influencers sign month long deals with brands to promote their products and make $$$.


----------



## nycmamaofone

linhtp411 said:


> I found this video on youtube. I wonder if it's true  I never thought she would buy fake bags.



I’m no authenticator but wow, this video does point out that the diamond quilts do not look even. I thought she bought that bag from Redeluxe?! If so, are they selling fakes?


----------



## nycmamaofone

daisychainz said:


> I think they are maybe from her friends and family and she pretends she owns them for videos. It was only recenetly that a YouTuber I follow started to say that many of the Chanel bags she showed belonged to her mother and not her. She started to shop Hermes recently and was getting mini Kelly's and Birkin 25s and I was like.. whaaaa? Then she came clean and said it was all her mom's stuff. People who watch videos just believe what they see and don't even realize they are looking at fakes or loaners or bags that don't belong to the people showing them. Like you said - when it's too much to be real, it's probably not.


Which Youtuber was this?


----------



## lilly2002

look into super fakes, sit back far enough from the camera, no one knows the difference unfortunately


----------



## away32

nycmamaofone said:


> Which Youtuber was this?


That was xsakisaki I think. Who was unboxing all her mom's stuff


----------



## away32

linhtp411 said:


> In one recent video, Mink4all revealed that she didn't make much from Youtube. Most of the fund for her bags comes from savings. I know she doesn't do sponsorships so she probably doesn't make as much as Je Suis Lou but still, I think Lou is so fake. There is no way a 25 year old student could afford a house like that with lux everything from pillows to shoes to extremely expensive handbags and all the travels without support from anyone else. She can defend herself all she wants but I'm not gonna buy it. I was a Master's student with a fulltime job. I could barely afford a Neverfull back then. So many bills to pay for. There is just no way. I read about her in another forum and some people living in the same city as her confirmed there is no way a student could afford a lux life like that in Mexico. People need to stop lying and pretending they're super rich and it's all because of hard work. We all work hard but some are more fortunate to have wealthy parents, there's nothing wrong with it. Idon't know why they have to hide it and claim everything is earned by hard work   Someone even reported she bought followers so the numbers don't really reflect how much she actually makes. We don't know.
> 
> Also, I don't think she wears fake bags, but she hides things which is shady. In a video she shared she didn't do anything to her hair, that's how she saved up to buy a bag. But come on, how much is a bag? 9k usd? 12k? how many salon visits does she need to give up to make up for the bags? not to mention how often she buys her bags, shoes, random lux stuff... and everything she buys is the most high-end (classic flaps, birkin, kelly... not cheap at all). How many people making 6 figures here can actually buy some of those bags a year at her rate? She's just a student! It does not make sense at all.


I didn't see minksforall's video, but I honestly wouldn't buy her saying she doesn't make very much, especially with her follower count. I have a friend who does YT as a hobby and he's got just around 4,000 subs, averaging 2k-5k views a video and he makes upwards of $300+/month from just that. I was really surprised to find out he made that much as such a small channel, but extrapolating from there, you can make a LOT on YouTube.


----------



## jsmile

away32 said:


> I didn't see minksforall's video, but I honestly wouldn't buy her saying she doesn't make very much, especially with her follower count. I have a friend who does YT as a hobby and he's got just around 4,000 subs, averaging 2k-5k views a video and he makes upwards of $300+/month from just that. I was really surprised to find out he made that much as such a small channel, but extrapolating from there, you can make a LOT on YouTube.


Exactly. If there is no monetary incentive, must of these youtubers would have quit a  long time ago. $xxx /month + memberships + sponsorships + affiliate links + free products (ie farfetch) adds up a lot over time.  Also keep in mind that luxury youtubers should be making more because the topics are higher value - the $x/view  should be higher.


----------



## ccll99

linhtp411 said:


> In one recent video, Mink4all revealed that she didn't make much from Youtube. Most of the fund for her bags comes from savings. I know she doesn't do sponsorships so she probably doesn't make as much as Je Suis Lou but still, I think Lou is so fake. There is no way a 25 year old student could afford a house like that with lux everything from pillows to shoes to extremely expensive handbags and all the travels without support from anyone else. She can defend herself all she wants but I'm not gonna buy it. I was a Master's student with a fulltime job. I could barely afford a Neverfull back then. So many bills to pay for. There is just no way. I read about her in another forum and some people living in the same city as her confirmed there is no way a student could afford a lux life like that in Mexico. People need to stop lying and pretending they're super rich and it's all because of hard work. We all work hard but some are more fortunate to have wealthy parents, there's nothing wrong with it. Idon't know why they have to hide it and claim everything is earned by hard work   Someone even reported she bought followers so the numbers don't really reflect how much she actually makes. We don't know.
> 
> Also, I don't think she wears fake bags, but she hides things which is shady. In a video she shared she didn't do anything to her hair, that's how she saved up to buy a bag. But come on, how much is a bag? 9k usd? 12k? how many salon visits does she need to give up to make up for the bags? not to mention how often she buys her bags, shoes, random lux stuff... and everything she buys is the most high-end (classic flaps, birkin, kelly... not cheap at all). How many people making 6 figures here can actually buy some of those bags a year at her rate? She's just a student! It does not make sense at all.


i watched that Minks Q&A video and my jaw dropped when she said that “she doesn’t really make any money from YouTube” because there is just NO way it’s true. Personally I have a channel with a little under 2k subscribers and get under 1k views on each video, and I get a little over $100/month from google Adsense. Which is peanuts lol, but Minks regularly gets ~30k views on each new video - do the math, it’s still a decent amount for a fun side hobby. Still wouldn’t be enough to cover all of her purchases, but I was shocked to hear her say she makes nothing lol.


----------



## axlm

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m no authenticator but wow, this video does point out that the diamond quilts do not look even. I thought she bought that bag from Redeluxe?! If so, are they selling fakes?



Not that I'm a fan of Je suis lou (I'm not) but that comparison is not right. The bag Lou's is being compared to is a medium classic flap (you can see 8 diamonds, if I'm not mistaken). Lou's bag is a small (with 7 diamonds). I have seen authentic caramel smalls on IG that have that exact same look on the edge of the bag with the diamond quilts as Lou's. Lou's may well be fake, but the comparison is flawed to begin with


----------



## beautybybacteri

fashionelite said:


> An influencer I follow who is not really that popular “highlowluxxe” has been very honest about how much she makes. She made over $1M last year. These influencers sign month long deals with brands to promote their products and make $$$.



Oh wow! That's significant, she's not even at 150K. Good for her!

It's sorta crazy this new age of promotion, push of an army of products. Sorta off topic but I wonder when this bubble will burst? I am super turned off with "gifted" items in return for highly positive reviews. I also filter my Sephora reviews to only look at verified purchases.


----------



## jsmile

ccll99 said:


> i watched that Minks Q&A video and my jaw dropped when she said that “she doesn’t really make any money from YouTube” because there is just NO way it’s true. Personally I have a channel with a little under 2k subscribers and get under 1k views on each video, and I get a little over $100/month from google Adsense. Which is peanuts lol, but Minks regularly gets ~30k views on each new video - do the math, it’s still a decent amount for a fun side hobby. Still wouldn’t be enough to cover all of her purchases, but I was shocked to hear her say she makes nothing lol.





beautybybacteri said:


> Oh wow! That's significant, she's not even at 150K. Good for her!



This makes total sense. Shay whitney who has a million subscribers has purchased an air plane,  had her husband retire to work for her, hired an editor to edit her videos and quit her full time government job, while her chanel is doing very very very well. I'm guessing that Shay can basically quit youtube and retire. If anyone can get a sliver of that, I say good for them. That's why people with less followers like Maria draganova can do this for a living and buy all the bags they do at a quarter of the followers.


----------



## lifewithcoco

linhtp411 said:


> In one recent video, Mink4all revealed that she didn't make much from Youtube. Most of the fund for her bags comes from savings. I know she doesn't do sponsorships so she probably doesn't make as much as Je Suis Lou but still, I think Lou is so fake. There is no way a 25 year old student could afford a house like that with lux everything from pillows to shoes to extremely expensive handbags and all the travels without support from anyone else. She can defend herself all she wants but I'm not gonna buy it. I was a Master's student with a fulltime job. I could barely afford a Neverfull back then. So many bills to pay for. There is just no way. I read about her in another forum and some people living in the same city as her confirmed there is no way a student could afford a lux life like that in Mexico. People need to stop lying and pretending they're super rich and it's all because of hard work. We all work hard but some are more fortunate to have wealthy parents, there's nothing wrong with it. Idon't know why they have to hide it and claim everything is earned by hard work   Someone even reported she bought followers so the numbers don't really reflect how much she actually makes. We don't know.
> 
> Also, I don't think she wears fake bags, but she hides things which is shady. In a video she shared she didn't do anything to her hair, that's how she saved up to buy a bag. But come on, how much is a bag? 9k usd? 12k? how many salon visits does she need to give up to make up for the bags? not to mention how often she buys her bags, shoes, random lux stuff... and everything she buys is the most high-end (classic flaps, birkin, kelly... not cheap at all). How many people making 6 figures here can actually buy some of those bags a year at her rate? She's just a student! It does not make sense at all.



I really don’t know how she gets all that money LOL but I’ve seen some Youtubers buying their own car and houses and all they do is create content online, I guess they are earning that much to do that  It’s the same for me hun, I have a corporate job and on a managerial level but I don’t have all that money to buy a classic flap every month… maybe I can stomach to buy just 5 classic flaps a year and that’s it

I just hope she’s not reviewing fake items cause that would be disappointing


----------



## fashionelite

beautybybacteri said:


> Oh wow! That's significant, she's not even at 150K. Good for her!
> 
> It's sorta crazy this new age of promotion, push of an army of products. Sorta off topic but I wonder when this bubble will burst? I am super turned off with "gifted" items in return for highly positive reviews. I also filter my Sephora reviews to only look at verified purchases.


I think a lot of new influencers will stop once they realize those gifts are taxed. In the US, you have to pay taxes for any gifts you receive from a company that’s worth $50+.


----------



## linhtp411

jsmile said:


> This makes total sense. Shay whitney who has a million subscribers has purchased an air plane,  had her husband retire to work for her, hired an editor to edit her videos and quit her full time government job, while her chanel is doing very very very well. I'm guessing that Shay can basically quit youtube and retire. If anyone can get a sliver of that, I say good for them. That's why people with less followers like Maria draganova can do this for a living and buy all the bags they do at a quarter of the followers.


Shae does A LOT of sponsored videos and she has so many affiliated links. So it makes sense. 



ccll99 said:


> i watched that Minks Q&A video and my jaw dropped when she said that “she doesn’t really make any money from YouTube” because there is just NO way it’s true. Personally I have a channel with a little under 2k subscribers and get under 1k views on each video, and I get a little over $100/month from google Adsense. Which is peanuts lol, but Minks regularly gets ~30k views on each new video - do the math, it’s still a decent amount for a fun side hobby. Still wouldn’t be enough to cover all of her purchases, but I was shocked to hear her say she makes nothing lol.



I found this online. I am sure it's not 100% accurate but Minnie doesn't do sponsorships and doesn't make money from freebies or affiliated links. I think what she said may be true. She seems to be an honest person and always upfront about everything.



			https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/minks4all


----------



## away32

linhtp411 said:


> Shae does A LOT of sponsored videos and she has so many affiliated links. So it makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> I found this online. I am sure it's not 100% accurate but Minnie doesn't do sponsorships and doesn't make money from freebies or affiliated links. I think what she said may be true. She seems to be an honest person and always upfront about everything.


Minks does use affiliate links, though. All her video descriptions have several, and she has that disclaimer stating that some links are affiliate.

As for social blade, I didn't know this until my friend started YouTube, but apparently it's wildly inaccurate. I asked him, and his stats last year were predicting something like $1000-ish for the year, and he made three times that. And like someone else said, luxury channels often have higher paying ads, because they're advertising more expensive products.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## ccll99

away32 said:


> Minks does use affiliate links, though. All her video descriptions have several, and she has that disclaimer stating that some links are affiliate.
> 
> As for social blade, I didn't know this until my friend started YouTube, but apparently it's wildly inaccurate. I asked him, and his stats last year were predicting something like $1000-ish for the year, and he made three times that. And like someone else said, luxury channels often have higher paying ads, because they're advertising more expensive products.


Agreed, it’s definitely inaccurate. I didn’t know about social blade but I just looked up my own channel and the high end of earnings is still underestimated by about 60%. Again even Minks’ isn’t a large amount in comparison to a high paying career/owning a business, but it’s a fun hobby that you happen to get compensated for. I love her channel and she does seem like a very genuine person, I was just totally thrown by her statement


----------



## lallybelle

Lou doesn't have fake bags. She has gotten several Chanels from Redeluxe including the one in that video and can you imagine the furor or what it would do to their business if Lou showed off a fake and it was known she purchased it from them? Interesting that this Youtube person has like 2 videos and 1 is a slam on another youtuber. It's nonsense IMO.

The thing with Lou is I do think they (her boyfriend too) come from wealth, but she doesn't like to advertise it. Doesn't want to come off a rich spoiled girl since she is young. She goes to school, works and I'm sure makes some from her channel. I don't know, but it doesn't bother me if all her "stuff" isn't from scraped together savings.


----------



## mariatd

I'm disappointed that GPS has sold out and is now peddling LilySilk, etc.  I thought his content was original and informative, but it's very repetitive now.  Unsubscribed.


----------



## idlehen

ccll99 said:


> Agreed, it’s definitely inaccurate. I didn’t know about social blade but I just looked up my own channel and the high end of earnings is still underestimated by about 60%. Again even Minks’ isn’t a large amount in comparison to a high paying career/owning a business, but it’s a fun hobby that you happen to get compensated for. I love her channel and she does seem like a very genuine person, I was just totally thrown by her statement


I kind of took what she said about not making much from Youtube as meaning it's not the amount people assume influencers make (where they can fund their trips and all their purchases). She also lives in California where cost of living is not cheap depending on the city, so it might just be a perspective thing.


----------



## linhtp411

idlehen said:


> I kind of took what she said about not making much from Youtube as meaning it's not the amount people assume influencers make (where they can fund their trips and all their purchases). She also lives in California where cost of living is not cheap depending on the city, so it might just be a perspective thing.


I agree. It all depends on how you view it. For example, we buy Chanel so often and we get used to the high prices of these bags, so when a friend says "that Gucci bag is $900, too expensive" then we think "wow that's super cheap" because our definition of "expensive" is different from the friend's. I believe when Minnie said her income from Youtube is nothing, it means not as much as people think and still not enough to fund her expenses.


----------



## daisychainz

ccll99 said:


> i watched that Minks Q&A video and my jaw dropped when she said that “she doesn’t really make any money from YouTube” because there is just NO way it’s true. Personally I have a channel with a little under 2k subscribers and get under 1k views on each video, and I get a little over $100/month from google Adsense. Which is peanuts lol, but Minks regularly gets ~30k views on each new video - do the math, it’s still a decent amount for a fun side hobby. Still wouldn’t be enough to cover all of her purchases, but I was shocked to hear her say she makes nothing lol.


You maybe have ads? Minks doesn't run ads on her videos as far as I know. I've never seen any ads run on her videos ever and I've never seen sponsored content by her -- not a regular watcher though, so maybe that's changed. But without ads and without sponsored content she would get 0. You have to provide YouTube with a lot of personal information to verify yourself and make money and some people won't give that information over, so even with 30K subbies or whatever they can make $0. She seems uber private about herself so I bet she refuses to provide personal info to YouTube. I wouldn't give my SSN and bank info to YouTube or ad companies just for a few dollars. And you have to spend thousands on bags or rings or whatever for clicks to make the $50-100 most make. Seems like a loss.


----------



## RedHead172

I kind of lose interest once they “make it big” on YouTube and start showcasing their extravaganza lifestyle while trying to sell me something every video. I don’t find it aspirational. I simply can’t relate anymore.


----------



## jsmile

lifewithcoco said:


> I really don’t know how she gets all that money LOL but I’ve seen some Youtubers buying their own car and houses and all they do is create content online, I guess they are earning that much to do that





linhtp411 said:


> Shae does A LOT of sponsored videos and she has so many affiliated links. So it makes sense.



Sponsored Videos and Affiliate Links make up part of a small part of a youtuber's income, but youtube views (via ads) itself makes Youtubers like Shae, Minnie, etc LOT of money.

Cindy/A Heated Mess put out a video about Youtube (she's at 100k):



Here, Cindy says she can make anywhere between 1k to 30k per video



Here she says she left her corporate law job and quit because youtube videos went viral and can make 6 figures if she focused on youtube.


----------



## Noorasi

Claire Chanelle posted a new collection video of her 26 Chanel bags on Youtube. It's a very beautiful, albeit unrealistic collection. 

Her video is sponsored by Urban Revivo which seems to be the new plague of the Influencer Town. She's showing of these Chanel inspired pieces and mentions the problems with fast fashion and how it's important to look at the composition of the pieces...while wearing a Urban Revivo cardigan (39% acrylic, 33% polyester, 28% polyamide) and showing off another Urban Revivo tweed jacket (both shell and lining 100% polyester). The cognitive dissonance is through the roof here.

I'm sure she'll be able to add a few Chanel pieces to her collection with the sponsorship money. Or, she could use that money to add like 167 new beautiful Urban Revivo pieces to her collection! I wonder which option she'd go for  

Also, my apologies in case she's a TPF user - I do appreciate her videos and understand she's just playing the influencer game.


----------



## platanoparty

Noorasi said:


> Claire Chanelle posted a new collection video of her 26 Chanel bags on Youtube. It's a very beautiful, albeit unrealistic collection.
> 
> Her video is sponsored by Urban Revivo which seems to be the new plague of the Influencer Town. She's showing of these Chanel inspired pieces and mentions the problems with fast fashion and how it's important to look at the composition of the pieces...while wearing a Urban Revivo cardigan (39% acrylic, 33% polyester, 28% polyamide) and showing off another Urban Revivo tweed jacket (both shell and lining 100% polyester). The cognitive dissonance is through the roof here.
> 
> I'm sure she'll be able to add a few Chanel pieces to her collection with the sponsorship money. Or, she could use that money to add like 167 new beautiful Urban Revivo pieces to her collection! I wonder which option she'd go for
> 
> Also, my apologies in case she's a TPF user - I do appreciate her videos and understand she's just playing the influencer game.


Oh my gosh you cracked me up - it really is a plague! Every other YouTuber but especially those who love Chanel have been hawking urban revivo. I was annoyed a few months ago when Stylehard partnered with them given that I think she has good taste and the same exact thing you mentioned - the clothes were cute and I was dismayed at everything being just another array of fast fashion plastic fabric. I find it too unrealistic that these YouTubers are really buying the hype - same thing when they tell us Chanel is their favorite brand but miraculously senreve is the greatest bag in their collection. I get they have to make their money but at least the farfetch partnerships make sense.


----------



## jsmile

Ugh Those Urban Revivo sponsorships make me click out. I'd rather see a sponsorship with ladies toys then lilysilk, senreve, ana luisa, etc. over and over and over again


----------



## RedHead172

Farfetch annoys me though. Can they not give a coupon code every once and awhile that also applies to loyal purchasers rather than just new customers?


----------



## missconvy

Noorasi said:


> Her video is sponsored by Urban Revivo which seems to be the new plague of the Influencer Town. She's showing of these Chanel inspired pieces and mentions the problems with fast fashion and how it's important to look at the composition of the pieces...while wearing a Urban Revivo cardigan (*39% acrylic, 33% polyester, 28% polyamide*) and showing off another Urban Revivo tweed jacket (*both shell and lining 100% polyester*). The cognitive dissonance is through the roof here.


Funny, because she once posted this to IG stories


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

linhtp411 said:


> In one recent video, Mink4all revealed that she didn't make much from Youtube. Most of the fund for her bags comes from savings. I know she doesn't do sponsorships so she probably doesn't make as much as Je Suis Lou but still, I think Lou is so fake. There is no way a 25 year old student could afford a house like that with lux everything from pillows to shoes to extremely expensive handbags and all the travels without support from anyone else. She can defend herself all she wants but I'm not gonna buy it. I was a Master's student with a fulltime job. I could barely afford a Neverfull back then. So many bills to pay for. There is just no way. I read about her in another forum and some people living in the same city as her confirmed there is no way a student could afford a lux life like that in Mexico. People need to stop lying and pretending they're super rich and it's all because of hard work. We all work hard but some are more fortunate to have wealthy parents, there's nothing wrong with it. Idon't know why they have to hide it and claim everything is earned by hard work   Someone even reported she bought followers so the numbers don't really reflect how much she actually makes. We don't know.
> 
> Also, I don't think she wears fake bags, but she hides things which is shady. In a video she shared she didn't do anything to her hair, that's how she saved up to buy a bag. But come on, how much is a bag? 9k usd? 12k? how many salon visits does she need to give up to make up for the bags? not to mention how often she buys her bags, shoes, random lux stuff... and everything she buys is the most high-end (classic flaps, birkin, kelly... not cheap at all). How many people making 6 figures here can actually buy some of those bags a year at her rate? She's just a student! It does not make sense at all.



this post is so interesting and I so agree with you.
Husband and I both earn 6 figure salary. After paying mortgage, bills & expenses I look how much we save each month. If we don’t want to save then yes I could afford a new Chanel or Hermes bag at the same rate as Lou.

This doesn’t make sense to husband and I either as we are not tight and spend our money but not at the same rate as a 25 year old whose also relocating to Europe. They also have a boat which costs money.

I find this girl to be untrustworthy. Just a vibe I get.
I used to like Claire chanelle but how many bag reviews can a person keep doing. Like a poster said she was showing off that other tat instead (can’t remember the brand from last nights YouTube). However, last night I did vow to myself to never watch these people on YT again. As they don’t say anything meaningful.


----------



## mariatd

Build-a-B-K-collection said:


> However, last night I did vow to myself to never watch these people on YT again. As they don’t say anything meaningful.



totally agree.  I used to enjoy watching them all and I’d like to say I got a lot of information from watching them.  Now, it feels like I’m watching one infomercial after another.  Definitely not going to spend my time like that. Amy, katL, GPS, Claire Chanel, Tamara, the whole lot. Not going to spend my precious time and watch their infomercials.  Unsubscribed, just like my cable TV


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## jsmile

Build-a-B-K-collection said:


> this post is so interesting and I so agree with you.
> Husband and I both earn 6 figure salary. After paying mortgage, bills & expenses I look how much we save each month. If we don’t want to save then yes I could afford a new Chanel or Hermes bag at the same rate as Lou.
> 
> This doesn’t make sense to husband and I either as we are not tight and spend our money but not at the same rate as a 25 year old whose also relocating to Europe. They also have a boat which costs money.



Exactly, their rate of buying doesn't make sense and not practical to most people. Youtube income and sponsorships has to be supporting/offsetting some of their purchases. 

Look at Amy, she just posted another sponsored lilysilk video and showed another round of $5k of purchases. These things are expensive. Additional income is needed.


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

After posting my comment, I received an email from my energy provider that gas and electricity prices are going up …. SUBSTANTIALLY. I guess these YouTubers will be posting more sponsored nonsense to pay for their next “dream” “classic” “must have” bag . 

In all honesty though, when this phenomenon started many of us enjoyed learning about bag styles etc. Now, it’s a regurgitation from one you tuber or Instagram account to another. 

What I would love to see is someone talk about Chanel clothing, the fit, style, fabric, wear etc. Rather than someone showing a pic of them in the store trying it on. 

I would also love to know why Chanel vintage costume jewellery is selling for  excessively £££ thousands GBP compared to   New costume jewellery. All I hear from resale platforms is it’s gilded or the weight. But that doesn’t tell me much. 

So if anyone knows a true Chanel connoisseur please let me know. Sorry, I have digressed from handbags but Chanel offers more than handbags


----------



## fairylady

I noticed even the YouTubers who has extra income by doing unboxings to offset their spendings are hesitant to even get the Chanel rtw. I wonder why? To me their rtw are so interesting!


----------



## lilly2002

This is why I love Sophie shohet, she buys from every category, genuinely has money to spend and still is critical about what she purchases


----------



## idlehen

fairylady said:


> I noticed even the YouTubers who has extra income by doing unboxings to offset their spendings are hesitant to even get the Chanel rtw. I wonder why? To me their rtw are so interesting!


They might see it as not worth the cost. Or just don't have anywhere to wear it? Shoes and accessories may be ok, but where I live, a lot of the clothes would be seen as overdressed or just too much (I'm thinking of the jackets, blazers, dresses).


----------



## jsmile

idlehen said:


> They might see it as not worth the cost. Or just don't have anywhere to wear it? Shoes and accessories may be ok, but where I live, a lot of the clothes would be seen as overdressed or just too much (I'm thinking of the jackets, blazers, dresses).


RTW is super expensive and up quickly! And for handbag chanels, don't generate as much income/views/clicks unless you are a style YouTuber like Tamara.


----------



## idlehen

jsmile said:


> RTW is super expensive and up quickly! And for handbag chanels, don't generate as much income/views/clicks unless you are a style YouTuber like Tamara.


Yep, exactly! Unless they really like it of their own accord, it's probably just not worth it for them to purchase, especially when there are a lot of dupes that are much cheaper.


----------



## nycmamaofone

fairylady said:


> I noticed even the YouTubers who has extra income by doing unboxings to offset their spendings are hesitant to even get the Chanel rtw. I wonder why? To me their rtw are so interesting!


One rare Youtuber who mainly buys RTW from different fashion houses is Chic Maven.


----------



## luxsal

nycmamaofone said:


> One rare Youtuber who mainly buys RTW from different fashion houses is Chic Maven.


Yes I saw some of her videos. She is an event/wedding planner. Her job demands that kind of attire. I love her sense of style but just too unrealistic for my lifestyle. She was also promoting Farfetch, Luisavroma, etc. Recently promoted some kind of vitamins/health supplements.


----------



## platanoparty

salal04 said:


> Yes I saw some of her videos. She is an event/wedding planner. Her job demands that kind of attire. I love her sense of style but just too unrealistic for my lifestyle. She was also promoting Farfetch, Luisavroma, etc. Recently promoted some kind of vitamins/health supplements.


Yeah I was so excited when I first discovered her but I find her editing odd and her product placement a bit all over the place. She did something with I think Express? And feign interest in their clothes but she had to turn all her bags around presumably to hide the logos. She seems lovely but not enough engaging ideas, just a lot of shopping and trying on clothes. I do appreciate seeing RTW in general though, it’s a nice change of pace from many others and she buys unique seasonal bags.


----------



## CheckIfTheresACoupon

Noorasi said:


> Claire Chanelle posted a new collection video of her 26 Chanel bags on Youtube. It's a very beautiful, albeit unrealistic collection.
> 
> Her video is sponsored by Urban Revivo which seems to be the new plague of the Influencer Town. She's showing of these Chanel inspired pieces and mentions the problems with fast fashion and how it's important to look at the composition of the pieces...while wearing a Urban Revivo cardigan (39% acrylic, 33% polyester, 28% polyamide) and showing off another Urban Revivo tweed jacket (both shell and lining 100% polyester). The cognitive dissonance is through the roof here.
> 
> I'm sure she'll be able to add a few Chanel pieces to her collection with the sponsorship money. Or, she could use that money to add like 167 new beautiful Urban Revivo pieces to her collection! I wonder which option she'd go for
> 
> Also, my apologies in case she's a TPF user - I do appreciate her videos and understand she's just playing the influencer game.


 

I did find this collaboration comical because whenever I Think of her I recall her going on and on about quality of items and her willingness to spend more $$ or splurge because of 'classic' pieces that can withstand usage because of the quality fabrics so to see her now try and convince her audience that she is remotely satisfied by Urban Revivo quality is some what laughable. 
It is a complete mismatch for her brand and I think calls into question her authenticity that she always preaches about


----------



## ce_1992

Build-a-B-K-collection said:


> this post is so interesting and I so agree with you.
> Husband and I both earn 6 figure salary. After paying mortgage, bills & expenses I look how much we save each month. If we don’t want to save then yes I could afford a new Chanel or Hermes bag at the same rate as Lou.
> 
> This doesn’t make sense to husband and I either as we are not tight and spend our money but not at the same rate as a 25 year old whose also relocating to Europe. They also have a boat which costs money.
> 
> I find this girl to be untrustworthy. Just a vibe I get.
> I used to like Claire chanelle but how many bag reviews can a person keep doing. Like a poster said she was showing off that other tat instead (can’t remember the brand from last nights YouTube). However, last night I did vow to myself to never watch these people on YT again. As they don’t say anything meaningful.



yeah Lou’s channel gets suggested to me pretty often but I agree that there’s something off about her? Like she seems fine I guess but kind of fake. One Q&A I did watch I swear she said her father pays for her school and housing but she pays for all her other stuff.
Every country besides America doesn’t have outrageous university costs, so I guess even if she was paying it’s more reasonable than what we pay in the USA. when I studied abroad in Seoul, school was only $7k a semester or something. My Korean friends thought that was expensive, I was shocked how cheap it was so it’s definitely a perspective.

but back to Lou, her collection is just unreasonable for a 25 year old unless they are literally putting every cent they earn and then some into it. Especially with Chanel and Hermes, and she’s been doing a lot of Hermes unboxings lately too. Even pre-loved those bags are not cheap.

i suspect she gets more money from dad than she wants to admit to and he likely gives her an allowance in addition to the other financial help. I’d love to be a nepotism baby, but i wouldn’t hide it if I were (spoiler, I am not). Projecting an unrealistic lifestyle expectation on a young audience is like…icky. 



lilly2002 said:


> This is why I love Sophie shohet, she buys from every category, genuinely has money to spend and still is critical about what she purchases



I love Sophie. She keeps it real and is honest about everything. I also think it’s so cool that she’s also into cars. She also doesn’t do a bunch of sponsorships. I don’t mind a few, a girl has to make her bag, but she keeps it to like farfetch.

Also why I’m reiterating my love for Cassie Thorpe. She’s a sweetheart and she only has a few sponsorships but theyre relevant to her content. Her style and mine clash a lot but she’s lovely and also very honest in her reviews and buys RTW and from smaller brands too.


----------



## linhtp411

My most favorites now are only Minks4All, Carol Chan and Sophie Sohet. They don't buy to unbox. They have an appreciation of handbags in general of all brands, not just Chanel and Hermes. They don't buy Hermes just because it's a "natural progress". They don't do sponsored videos and their videos are usually ads free, so relaxing to watch. I really like them and always enjoy every single video they post. Minnie Minks4All is always energetic. I like her enthusiasm, it makes me feel like I have more motivation to work and buy bags.

Others like FashionablyAmy, Lou, Chase Amie...are just boring, same bags, same styles, same hauls, same unboxings, same things with loads of ads. When I think of Amy, every video is like 10 minutes of handbags with 5 minutes of Samorga at the beginning. Chase Amie always starts her videos with "today's video is sponsored by MyTheresa/FarFetch/Nordstrom". I hope they will do less videos like this because apparently they're losing viewers like me.


----------



## ijustneedthis

fairylady said:


> I noticed even the YouTubers who has extra income by doing unboxings to offset their spendings are hesitant to even get the Chanel rtw. I wonder why? To me their rtw are so interesting!


I think the main reason why influencers aren’t into RTW unless it’s heavily branded (hats, jumpers, some tweed jackets and dresses and swimwear) is because it doesn’t scream Chanel and you have to have a good eye to recognize RTW. RTW is not the typical fashion status symbol. It’s more for people who generally prefer very good fit, materials and attention to detail. Also a chanel bag, shoes or jewelry can be combined with a lot of outfits - thus from influencer perspective grow your image as „the cool influencer who owns Chanel bags„ and inspirers you to save money for the “holygrail bag“ whereas most „average“ people don’t see the value for money in RTW. A standard statement of someone buying brands ONLY because of status would be: why should I buy trousers from Chanel for 3.000+ if hardly anybody will recognize it as Chanel =expensive).


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

I really enjoy kimcurated; her recent WL video she openly talks about her shopping addiction that many influencer fall into. Hopefully, there's a new trend of more thoughtful purchases!


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## jsmile

Now I see more and more sponsored videos with urban revivo, regardless of what size following they have. Youtubers now including Melsoldera and even Amy. 

Amy attached it to her unboxing as it unboxings always gains more views so she can get more money from the sponsor.


----------



## platanoparty

jsmile said:


> Now I see more and more sponsored videos with urban revivo, regardless of what size following they have. Youtubers now including Melsoldera and even Amy.
> 
> Amy attached it to her unboxing as it unboxings always gains more views so she can get more money from the sponsor.


Thats what bugs me is everyone is attaching it to their Chanel unboxings. I don’t usually care for unboxings but when it’s a piece I was looking for it’s so frustrating to see it used as a vehicle to “style Chanel inspired pieces with Chanel!”


----------



## caffelatte

jsmile said:


> Now I see more and more sponsored videos with urban revivo, regardless of what size following they have. Youtubers now including Melsoldera and even Amy.
> 
> Amy attached it to her unboxing as it unboxings always gains more views so she can get more money from the sponsor.





platanoparty said:


> Thats what bugs me is everyone is attaching it to their Chanel unboxings. I don’t usually care for unboxings but when it’s a piece I was looking for it’s so frustrating to see it used as a vehicle to “style Chanel inspired pieces with Chanel!”



Has anyone tried on Urban revivo in real life? I’ve never heard of it outside of these Youtube videos but from Google it sounds like it’s super fast fashion type of clothing. It seems to be at odds with what some of these Youtubers have said about the importance of quality, investment pieces, etc..


----------



## jsmile

cindy663 said:


> Has anyone tried on Urban revivo in real life? I’ve never heard of it outside of these Youtube videos but from Google it sounds like it’s super fast fashion type of clothing. It seems to be at odds with what some of these Youtubers have said about the importance of quality, investment pieces, etc..


They are like shein. They ship directly from China and the clothing is made out of acrylic and polyester.


----------



## CrazyCool01

jsmile said:


> They are like shein. They ship directly from China and the clothing is made out of acrylic and polyester.


And have shady work environment like Shein 









						The Shady Labor Practices Underpinning Shein’s Global Fashion Empire
					

The Chinese startup has won over Western shoppers by churning out trending styles at ultra-low prices. But at what cost?




					www.sixthtone.com


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jsmile said:


> Now I see more and more sponsored videos with urban revivo, regardless of what size following they have. Youtubers now including Melsoldera and even Amy.
> 
> Amy attached it to her unboxing as it unboxings always gains more views so she can get more money from the sponsor.


It is all over IG too. One of my favorite IG influencers posed in 7 different urban revivo outfits - she is a very wealthy woman and it makes no sense she now loves these cheaper clothes. Sponsorships really kill my interest in watching some people. I know they are trying to make money and build a profile for themselves but it's not genuine, at least to me.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Claire Banks is claiming she’s going to stop  shopping at Chanel because you have to wear a mask in the store. I already thought she was trashy (Google about the lawsuit) but she’s just so gross.

“Disposable masks are bad for the planet” ummm, you know you can keep a cute designer one in your bag and wear it for enough time to pick up your order right?

Plus, all that extra packaging is not eco-friendly either. You can always decline boxes and tissue.

I hate wearing masks as much as anyone, but I also understand why certain stores still want everyone to wear them for the protection of their employees and I respect other people enough to put one on if it makes them feel more comfortable. Stores like Chanel and Cartier attract people from all over the world as a destination. It’s so immature to rant on YouTube about being mildly inconvenienced. 

Whining about not being served champagne every time you’re shopping? Go to a real bistro at lunch time and buy a glass or two then. It’s weird to want to hang out in a store for so long, especially if you are at the point you’re pre-ordering. (And maybe the employees stopped offering because they want her out ASAP.)  

Eh, I can’t imagine being so bored during the day that standing around drinking champagne in stores is my outing.


----------



## ce_1992

Gimmethebag said:


> Claire Banks is claiming she’s going to stop  shopping at Chanel because you have to wear a mask in the store. I already thought she was trashy (Google about the lawsuit) but she’s just so gross.
> 
> “Disposable masks are bad for the planet” ummm, you know you can keep a cute designer one in your bag and wear it for enough time to pick up your order right?
> 
> Plus, all that extra packaging is not eco-friendly either. You can always decline boxes and tissue.
> 
> I hate wearing masks as much as anyone, but I also understand why certain stores still want everyone to wear them for the protection of their employees and I respect other people enough to put one on if it makes them feel more comfortable. Stores like Chanel and Cartier attract people from all over the world as a destination. It’s so immature to rant on YouTube about being mildly inconvenienced.
> 
> Whining about not being served champagne every time you’re shopping? Go to a real bistro at lunch time and buy a glass or two then. It’s weird to want to hang out in a store for so long, especially if you are at the point you’re pre-ordering. (And maybe the employees stopped offering because they want her out ASAP.)
> 
> Eh, I can’t imagine being so bored during the day that standing around drinking champagne in stores is my outing.



i just read the blog post about her lawsuit from the girl who she screwed over. Yikes…

I will say it took me a while to find since “Claire banks lawsuit” resulted in a bunch of Musk/Azalea Banks stuff, so if anyone is interested make sure to put “Claire Banks” in quotations like that so the search engine can index.


----------



## Gimmethebag

ce_1992 said:


> i just read the blog post about her lawsuit from the girl who she screwed over. Yikes…
> 
> I will say it took me a while to find since “Claire banks lawsuit” resulted in a bunch of Musk/Azalea Banks stuff, so if anyone is interested make sure to put “Claire Banks” in quotations like that so the search engine can index.



I think today's rant was just an extension of pre-existing character flaws. I still cannot believe she published that video and was not instantly mortified at how pathetic it sounds to rant how you're not being "served" enough in a store (and screw the employees who don't want to be exposed to everything from everybody). High-end, low-end, it's a store. They are there to help you make purchases and ring you out. It's not an adult activity center. If you need a place to go because you're bored, join a social or country club.


----------



## jessilou

I really like YS Reviews and BYANNJASMIN on YouTube. Both have great taste and are down-to-earth people who just buy what they love.


----------



## Flory

Does anyone know any youtuber who covers ready to wear besides Tamara? Especially Chanel and Dior RTW, I've really fallen for their stuff lately. tia!


----------



## phoebe_chen

Flory said:


> Does anyone know any youtuber who covers ready to wear besides Tamara? Especially Dior RTW, I've really fallen for their stuff lately. tia!



Wenwen Stokes generally shops lots of RTW! And I find her taste is exquisite and sometimes out of the box (she's currently on a youtube-hiatus, I think, since she doesn't do youtube full-time) Here's her covering her entire Dior collection as of 2020, but I saw on instagram she has been adding a lot more since





She and her mom also share some wardrobe. I found that her videos are so fun to watch cuz her style is always a bit unexpected and she has good eyes for color!


----------



## Flory

phoebe_chen said:


> Wenwen Stokes generally shops lots of RTW! And I find her taste is exquisite and sometimes out of the box (she's currently on a youtube-hiatus, I think, since she doesn't do youtube full-time) Here's her covering her entire Dior collection as of 2020, but I saw on instagram she has been adding a lot more since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She and her mom also share some wardrobe. I found that her videos are so fun to watch cuz her style is always a bit unexpected and she has good eyes for color!




She seems lovely, I'll definitely check her channel out. Thank you so much!!


----------



## missconvy

Flory said:


> Does anyone know any youtuber who covers ready to wear besides Tamara? Especially Chanel and Dior RTW, I've really fallen for their stuff lately. tia!


The Chic Maven loves RTW. I really like her, she’s really lovely.


----------



## Saaski

Flory said:


> Does anyone know any youtuber who covers ready to wear besides Tamara? Especially Chanel and Dior RTW, I've really fallen for their stuff lately. tia!


Therealshakeen does ready to wear both on YouTube and IG! Mostly Chanel.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## thundercloud

phoebe_chen said:


> Wenwen Stokes generally shops lots of RTW! And I find her taste is exquisite and sometimes out of the box (she's currently on a youtube-hiatus, I think, since she doesn't do youtube full-time) Here's her covering her entire Dior collection as of 2020, but I saw on instagram she has been adding a lot more since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She and her mom also share some wardrobe. I found that her videos are so fun to watch cuz her style is always a bit unexpected and she has good eyes for color!



Love her vids! I like that she's so casual, spontaneous, a bit quirky, and just fun to watch. She's not trying to sell you sponsored product, etc.


----------



## thundercloud

Someone I adore who does occasional Chanel handbag vids is Michele Wang. She's more of a beauty channel, so she does review Chanel beauty products, along with many other brands. I love her!


----------



## beautybybacteri

Saaski said:


> Therealshakeen does ready to wear both on YouTube and IG! Mostly Chanel.


Her Paris Vlogs were so dreamy! I am excited to visit this summer.


----------



## hijulisa

thundercloud said:


> Someone I adore who does occasional Chanel handbag vids is Michele Wang. She's more of a beauty channel, so she does review Chanel beauty products, along with many other brands. I love her!
> 
> View attachment 5356604


Me too!! Love her channel, and always such a nice surprise when she uploads a handbag video.


----------



## phoebe_chen

Flory said:


> She seems lovely, I'll definitely check her channel out. Thank you so much!!



You're welcome! Looking at her older videos made me realizes she has so many vintage Dior as well. this particular set on her thumbnail was divine


----------



## Emma1420

ce_1992 said:


> yeah Lou’s channel gets suggested to me pretty often but I agree that there’s something off about her? Like she seems fine I guess but kind of fake. One Q&A I did watch I swear she said her father pays for her school and housing but she pays for all her other stuff.
> Every country besides America doesn’t have outrageous university costs, so I guess even if she was paying it’s more reasonable than what we pay in the USA. when I studied abroad in Seoul, school was only $7k a semester or something. My Korean friends thought that was expensive, I was shocked how cheap it was so it’s definitely a perspective.
> 
> but back to Lou, her collection is just unreasonable for a 25 year old unless they are literally putting every cent they earn and then some into it. Especially with Chanel and Hermes, and she’s been doing a lot of Hermes unboxings lately too. Even pre-loved those bags are not cheap.
> 
> i suspect she gets more money from dad than she wants to admit to and he likely gives her an allowance in addition to the other financial help. I’d love to be a nepotism baby, but i wouldn’t hide it if I were (spoiler, I am not). Projecting an unrealistic lifestyle expectation on a young audience is like…icky.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Sophie. She keeps it real and is honest about everything. I also think it’s so cool that she’s also into cars. She also doesn’t do a bunch of sponsorships. I don’t mind a few, a girl has to make her bag, but she keeps it to like farfetch.
> 
> *Also why I’m reiterating my love for Cassie Thorpe. She’s a sweetheart and she only has a few sponsorships but theyre relevant to her content. Her style and mine clash a lot but she’s lovely and also very honest in her reviews and buys RTW and from smaller brands too.*



I really enjoy Cassie. I wouldn’t buy 95% of what she likes, but her channel offers a good variety of content, she’s crystal clear about what is a sponsorship, and she has been transparent about the fact she gets merchandise credit from places like Farfetch.  Plus, I appreciate that she buys across all categories.

The one comment I will make about Minks4all (and I like her and a lot of her content) is that she is doing sponsorships. Polene sending her bags (plus I’d be surprised if she wasn’t being compensated), the second life jewelry she promotes, etc., all seem to be sponsorships of some type.  She just doesn’t do the Lilysilk, Senreve, and Farfetch that everyone else does.  So unless she’s making a million dollars a year, I’d be very surprised if she was bringing in less than six figures a year from her channel.

One of my favorite YouTubers is SmokeyGlow.  She’s a commentary and make-up channel, but occasionally she talks about luxury brands.


----------



## fadeout

Deleted


----------



## _missusmel_

*I love ❤️ DaylesAddiction, Jerusha Couture, Autumn Beckman, Sophie Shohet, LuMi LevelUp, Babsi Goes Vintage, Vivenne Connelly, StyledByGwenny, Mel in Melbourne and Caitlin Pawlowski. I'm addicted to their voices and diverse luxury fashion tastes and informative advice *


----------



## Noorasi

I've also recently discovered Dayle's Addiction and I really enjoy her - she has a great personal style and her videos are very relaxing, yet smart with interesting topics. I do watch Autumn Beckman too, she's a teacher and not necessarily a typical luxury Youtuber but that's just refreshing! And since she was mentioned in the above comment too, I'm on the fence about Caitlin Pawlowski 

As a side note, I just saw one of the recently mentioned Youtubers saying they had found some of these comments as bullying. Thought I'd just mention that as it's good to be conscious of the fact that these people will often end up reading these comments


----------



## _missusmel_

[/QUOTE] As a side note, I just saw one of the recently mentioned Youtubers saying they had found some of these comments as bullying. Thought I'd just mention that as it's good to be conscious of the fact that these people will often end up reading these comments 
[/QUOTE]

*** Bullying in any form is not acceptable! Thank you for mentioning it


----------



## DA Club

Emma1420 said:


> I really enjoy Cassie. I wouldn’t buy 95% of what she likes, but her channel offers a good variety of content, she’s crystal clear about what is a sponsorship, and she has been transparent about the fact she gets merchandise credit from places like Farfetch.  Plus, I appreciate that she buys across all categories.
> 
> The one comment I will make about Minks4all (and I like her and a lot of her content) is that she is doing sponsorships. Polene sending her bags (plus I’d be surprised if she wasn’t being compensated), the second life jewelry she promotes, etc., all seem to be sponsorships of some type.  She just doesn’t do the Lilysilk, Senreve, and Farfetch that everyone else does.  So unless she’s making a million dollars a year, I’d be very surprised if she was bringing in less than six figures a year from her channel.
> 
> One of my favorite YouTubers is SmokeyGlow.  She’s a commentary and make-up channel, but occasionally she talks about luxury brands.



I was just going to say this! I love SmokeyGlow. I just watched her video about how excessive sponsorships helped the decline of the YouTube makeup beauty group online. She also cracked me up with her video about Birkins. I agree with various posters about being turned off by all the sponsorship content. I have unsubscribed from various channels because of all the sponsorship stuff.


----------



## KristinS

CrazyCool01 said:


> Really tired of LVLoverCC’s and mel_in_melbourne’s excessive buying !
> They are hoarders .. and buy anything with designer brand on it ..


100% agree. Totally gross. Overdone. Glutinous


----------



## beautybybacteri

Noorasi said:


> As a side note, I just saw one of the recently mentioned Youtubers saying they had found some of these comments as bullying. Thought I'd just mention that as it's good to be conscious of the fact that these people will often end up reading these comments



Good to keep in mind, I can make an effort to be kinder, it is a brave thing to do to put yourself out there! I do feel bullied with all these advertisements they throw in my face though. haha


----------



## shestheposh

KristinS said:


> 100% agree. Totally gross. Overdone. Glutinous


I agree. I do youtube too. It's frustrating because those are the videos that get pushed by youtube.


----------



## shestheposh

beautybybacteri said:


> Good to keep in mind, I can make an effort to be kinder, it is a brave thing to do to put yourself out there! I do feel bullied with all these advertisements they throw in my face though. haha


I agree hard to put yourself out there but at the end of the day not everyone's going to vibe with a creator and thats ok.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## pugfan92

Rituals83 said:


> On a separate note, as much as I enjoy watching so many unboxing from Maria draganova - I wonder what her profession is as she shops so much! Lucky for her but either way.. it’s a lot of shopping. And Je Suis Lou bought another CF.. again for a 25 year old student fully supporting herself with no help from family wow.. again absolutely a contrast to my student days when I was carrying DKNY bags and that was a splurge haha



Im sure someone already touched on this but this is my theory re: je suis lou. When it’s tax time she probably files her bags as being business expenses since she uses them to create content. That should help her recoup some money. Also, a lot of her bags were not bought in the boutique. She gets a lot of bags from Redeluxe and she shouts them out multiple times in a video.

She probably gets these bags at a discount for driving customers to Redeluxe, otherwise there would be no incentive for her to say repeatedly where she gets the bags.


----------



## Gimmethebag

You really are not supposed to claim  items you can wear outside of work on your taxes.

When I was blogging, my accountant advised that fashion rental subscriptions were deductible because you can rent items for content creation and then send them back. 

If you are keeping items, they need their own designated storage area away from personal use.

You also have to claim the value of items received complimentary as income.


----------



## BrandSnob

Gimmethebag said:


> You really are not supposed to claim  items you can wear outside of work on your taxes.
> 
> When I was blogging, my accountant advised that fashion rental subscriptions were deductible because you can rent items for content creation and then send them back.
> 
> If you are keeping items, they need their own designated storage area away from personal use.
> 
> You also have to claim the value of items received complimentary as income.



I know what tax code you’re referencing but it depends on what ur business is. Like, makeup you buy to wear to work is not tax deductible but if ur business is a makeup review channel then anything you buy to review is deductible. Same thing with fashion influencers who do try on hauls. It depends on what your business is whether clothes or bags are tax deductible.


----------



## Gimmethebag

BrandSnob said:


> I know what tax code you’re referencing but it depends on what ur business is. Like, makeup you buy to wear to work is not tax deductible but if ur business is a makeup review channel then anything you buy to review is deductible. Same thing with fashion influencers who do try on hauls. It depends on what your business is whether clothes or bags are tax deductible.



Again, to make sure you CYA, that makeup would need to have its own storage area away from personal spaces. That can look like a separate bathroom or cloffice that only has professional props used for work.

Most vloggers won’t earn enough to interest the IRS but if you do get pinged for a lot of write-offs in the “props”, clothing, or what would be personal items, it will suck if you don’t have an adequate floor plan for designated professional areas.

The IRS is going to far from sympathetic for someone buying luxury items and writing them off while using them outside of professional purposes.

Influencer work used to be so new but now that it’s accepted as a business, there’s more oversight in disclosing gifted items as income, write-off abuse, etc.

As soon as someone is making money as an influencer, they need to keep it tight.


----------



## Greedy Panda

PuccaNGaru said:


> Completely agree with you! And let’s not forget Ana Luisa.


I got sucked into buying some Ana Luisa pieces #regrets


----------



## pugfan92

Greedy Panda said:


> I got sucked into buying some Ana Luisa pieces #regrets



i was almost scammed too. I really wanted this gold lock necklace Lou was wearing but then saw the price and was unimpressed. I checked Etsy on a whim and I got an identical one for $35!!!! It still looks great and hasn’t chipped or tarnished, so check out Etsy for your non-fine jewelry needs.


----------



## jsmile

Greedy Panda said:


> I got sucked into buying some Ana Luisa pieces #regrets



Are they "so good" like youtubers claim?


----------



## canto bight

jsmile said:


> Are they "so good" like youtubers claim?



Luckily, I only bought one piece but it was the biggest waste of $50 that I have ever spent and it completed faded after a few months of infrequent wear.


----------



## Greedy Panda

canto bight said:


> Luckily, I only bought one piece but it was the biggest waste of $50 that I have ever spent and it completed faded after a few months of infrequent wear.


I bought 4 pieces; 2 bracelets and 2 necklaces. I was lusting after the Hermes echappee bracelet and thought stacking 2 bracelets would fill that void lol! I must admit that their service is really great, one of the necklaces was broken upon arrival and they immediately refunded my money. I didn't have any issues with the other pieces but the chains are really thin and lightweight. I still wear them from time to time, but I think investing in better quality jewellery is much more worth it. The quality of Monica Vinader is really good, the jewellery feels substantial and I love my George Jensen pieces. Mejuri has caught my eye. Has anyone tried them?


----------



## linhtp411

Greedy Panda said:


> I got sucked into buying some Ana Luisa pieces #regrets


It's funny that some Youtubers keep saying "I'd rather invest in fine jewelry such as Cartier or VCA than buying costume jewelry from Chanel but here's Anna Louisa...they're great...amazing...pieces are stunning..." but still fade after a couple months and you have to buy something else to replace it. So many lies we hear everyday!


----------



## jsmile

linhtp411 said:


> It's funny that some Youtubers keep saying "I'd rather invest in fine jewelry such as Cartier or VCA than buying costume jewelry from Chanel but here's Anna Louisa...they're great...amazing...pieces are stunning..." but still fade after a couple months and you have to buy something else to replace it. So many lies we hear everyday!


You forgot."here's my affiliate code for your Huge discount" (aka. I want my commissiom/sponsorship)


----------



## jsmile

canto bight said:


> Luckily, I only bought one piece but it was the biggest waste of $50 that I have ever spent and it completed faded after a few months of infrequent wear.


Thanks for being brave enough to admit your mistake so that we all know not to fall for this marketing.


----------



## linhtp411

jsmile said:


> Are they "so good" like youtubers claim?


We've learned not to trust social media because influencers tend to buy to unbox. They may rave about this one bag but one month later it ends up on eBay. Some just sell directly on their own platforms (Insta or blog). And that's why I stay away from trendy bags.


----------



## Katey_

I like watching Je Suis Lou for her style and accent! I also identify with her being someone who doesn’t spend a lot of time with people and ‘recharges’ by herself. I don’t really think about how she buys her bags because I just enjoy her thoughts and drooling over her collection. I do notice she changes her views mid-video, going from ‘that’s not my style’ to ‘I really like it and possibly would get it’ but I think that’s just her age and way she articulates herself!


----------



## Mumoflachie

canto bight said:


> Luckily, I only bought one piece but it was the biggest waste of $50 that I have ever spent and it completed faded after a few months of infrequent wear.


Ana Luisa is rubbish. The gold rubbed off after only a few wears. Don't believe the hype.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## Mumoflachie

Gimmethebag said:


> Claire Banks is claiming she’s going to stop  shopping at Chanel because you have to wear a mask in the store. I already thought she was trashy (Google about the lawsuit) but she’s just so gross.
> 
> “Disposable masks are bad for the planet” ummm, you know you can keep a cute designer one in your bag and wear it for enough time to pick up your order right?
> 
> Plus, all that extra packaging is not eco-friendly either. You can always decline boxes and tissue.
> 
> I hate wearing masks as much as anyone, but I also understand why certain stores still want everyone to wear them for the protection of their employees and I respect other people enough to put one on if it makes them feel more comfortable. Stores like Chanel and Cartier attract people from all over the world as a destination. It’s so immature to rant on YouTube about being mildly inconvenienced.
> 
> Whining about not being served champagne every time you’re shopping? Go to a real bistro at lunch time and buy a glass or two then. It’s weird to want to hang out in a store for so long, especially if you are at the point you’re pre-ordering. (And maybe the employees stopped offering because they want her out ASAP.)
> 
> Eh, I can’t imagine being so bored during the day that standing around drinking champagne in stores is my outing.


seriously, Claire's gripe about having to wear a mask inside Chanel is the epitome of first world problems. *eye roll*


----------



## Mumoflachie

thundercloud said:


> Love her vids! I like that she's so casual, spontaneous, a bit quirky, and just fun to watch. She's not trying to sell you sponsored product, etc.


I like Wen wen too. Unique quirky style and she doesn't need to do a tonne of sponsored vids like the others to get by so her content is free from bias. Too bad she has recently stopped vlogging on YT.


----------



## pugfan92

Do Hayaglamazon’s thumbnails irritate anyone else?


----------



## lifewithcoco

pugfan92 said:


> Do Hayaglamazon’s thumbnails irritate anyone else?


Same expression every thumbnail


----------



## jsmile

Mumoflachie said:


> Ana Luisa is rubbish. The gold rubbed off after only a few wears. Don't believe the hype.



i wonder what LilySilk is really like.  There is also different grades of silk, so I wonder how high quality it is as youtubers have claimed.  Easy for them to say when they get paid to like it (and don't even need to pay for product).


----------



## AmalieLotte92

pugfan92 said:


> Do Hayaglamazon’s thumbnails irritate anyone else?





lifewithcoco said:


> Same expression every thumbnail



She's mentioned this in past videos where she discusses content creation. Apparently, the bigger the shock/surprised face in the thumbnail, the more views the video gets. You can thank the YouTube algorithm gods for that... . Good for her for working the system.   

But seriously, check out her channel. Her topics on luxury are really good, especially the business side of these companies.


----------



## pugfan92

AmalieLotte92 said:


> She's mentioned this in past videos where she discusses content creation. Apparently, the bigger the shock/surprised face in the thumbnail, the more views the video gets. You can thank the YouTube algorithm gods for that... . Good for her for working the system.
> 
> But seriously, check out her channel. Her topics on luxury are really good, especially the business side of these companies.



Most of her videos have under 5k views so I don’t think her choice of thumbnail is significantly boosting her video numbers. Luxurypl38 never shows her face and she has similar numbers to Haya. Catwalkcity never shows her face either just has thumbnails of bags.


----------



## canto bight

AmalieLotte92 said:


> She's mentioned this in past videos where she discusses content creation. Apparently, the bigger the shock/surprised face in the thumbnail, the more views the video gets. You can thank the YouTube algorithm gods for that... . Good for her for working the system.
> 
> But seriously, check out her channel. Her topics on luxury are really good, especially the business side of these companies.



I agree, her titles and thumbnails are kind of clickbaity but the content is so good and very different than any content that I have personally seen on YT.


----------



## jsmile

what's with all the easter eggs LOL I wonder if anyone actually wins these giveways or the influencer just keeps it themselves so they don't have to deal with postage, customs, time etc. LOL

sidebar. I wonder why they re-branded to "karma"


----------



## theprettymiss

Looks like CWC is back reselling, Lol.


----------



## Foggy_Wombat

ce_1992 said:


> yeah Lou’s channel gets suggested to me pretty often but I agree that there’s something off about her? Like she seems fine I guess but kind of fake. One Q&A I did watch I swear she said her father pays for her school and housing but she pays for all her other stuff.
> Every country besides America doesn’t have outrageous university costs, so I guess even if she was paying it’s more reasonable than what we pay in the USA. when I studied abroad in Seoul, school was only $7k a semester or something. My Korean friends thought that was expensive, I was shocked how cheap it was so it’s definitely a perspective.
> 
> but back to Lou, her collection is just unreasonable for a 25 year old unless they are literally putting every cent they earn and then some into it. Especially with Chanel and Hermes, and she’s been doing a lot of Hermes unboxings lately too. Even pre-loved those bags are not cheap.
> 
> i suspect she gets more money from dad than she wants to admit to and he likely gives her an allowance in addition to the other financial help. I’d love to be a nepotism baby, but i wouldn’t hide it if I were (spoiler, I am not). Projecting an unrealistic lifestyle expectation on a young audience is like…icky.




I also really love that Lou had a boating/yachting channel and begged their 3000 subbies over there to send her and her bf money via   gofundme. They wanted to renovate their boat. They are both rich but have absolutely no shame to ask for more money. How about selling some of your 9472876472 Hermes and Chanel bags?  She got called out on another forum and of course deleted the gofundme. That's all I need to know about her character. Her nice-down to earth persona is so obviously fake.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I have seen some YTers say they “see comments on the forums about them” - what are they talking about besides TPF?


----------



## cherriefairy

ItsPurseonal said:


> I have seen some YTers say they “see comments on the forums about them” - what are they talking about besides TPF?


Probably referring to Guru gossip and Tattle I think


----------



## Foggy_Wombat

yes! I came across Lou's guru gossip page sometime last year when I just typed in her name to find her insta. Curious as I am I had to have a look. People there screenshotted several of her GoFundMe's (she had another sailing related one) and they dug up all sorts of other information from the internet (slightly creepy!). Had a little bit of a shock as I initially bought into her sweet girl persona. I still watch her from time to time to see what is new in her collection (usually quite a lot haha). She has a really nice collection but I just cannot see past her shadiness and curated personality. Just be real girl, there is nothing wrong with coming from a wealthy family. 

Style-wise she reminds me of Alyssa Lenore who I also used to like but as many others have said here- everything in her life is just sponsored or about how to get more sponsor deals.


----------



## Foggy_Wombat

pugfan92 said:


> Do Hayaglamazon’s thumbnails irritate anyone else?



Hahaha, oh dear, she is working that algorithm. Haven't heard of her but what others have said about her sounds interesting.I'll check out some of her videos.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## Katey_

Foggy_Wombat said:


> yes! I came across Lou's guru gossip page sometime last year when I just typed in her name to find her insta. Curious as I am I had to have a look. People there screenshotted several of her GoFundMe's (she had another sailing related one) and they dug up all sorts of other information from the internet (slightly creepy!). Had a little bit of a shock as I initially bought into her sweet girl persona. I still watch her from time to time to see what is new in her collection (usually quite a lot haha). She has a really nice collection but I just cannot see past her shadiness and curated personality. Just be real girl, there is nothing wrong with coming from a wealthy family.
> 
> Style-wise she reminds me of Alyssa Lenore who I also used to like but as many others have said here- everything in her life is just sponsored or about how to get more sponsor deals.


I just read through that too and had to laugh at ‘…or her family is tied to the narcos’ as a reason for her wealth/bag purchases 
I was working backwards from her old videos only last week but after getting to the most recent & reading all this, I’m not as big of a fan!
That said, I watch these YT videos to be entertained. When I need specific advice on a purse, I search for reviews/mod shots etc, but I’m mostly just watching blithely for entertainment.


----------



## Foggy_Wombat

Katey_ said:


> I just read through that too and had to laugh at ‘…or her family is tied to the narcos’ as a reason for her wealth/bag purchases
> I was working backwards from her old videos only last week but after getting to the most recent & reading all this, I’m not as big of a fan!



Yes, I used to like her when she just started out and watched most of her videos until her spending habits and lifestyle just didn't add up at all to what she was saying. Just be transparent or don't say anything at all. I really don't like when YTs like her imply with their "no, no, I just work SOO hard and don't get my hair done tihiii" answers that their viewers are naive. I don't care if they don't reveal their job/income situation, that is their right of privacy but don't act like we are stupid. Also the nerve of starting several go fund me's and a sailing patreon to fund more bags and expensive hobbies/lifestyle....yikes. But Lou is of course not the only one who is doing that.


----------



## CrazyCool01

What why should subscribers pay to fix her boat when she is buying birkins.
Youtubers have spoilt the purpose of gofundme honestly!
There are millions of people who truly need money ! Wow !! subscribers who pay are real idiots


----------



## CrazyCool01

Foggy_Wombat said:


> I also really love that Lou had a boating/yachting channel and begged their 3000 subbies over there to send her and her bf money via   gofundme. They wanted to renovate their boat. They are both rich but have absolutely no shame to ask for more money. How about selling some of your 9472876472 Hermes and Chanel bags?  She got called out on another forum and of course deleted the gofundme. That's all I need to know about her character. Her nice-down to earth persona is so obviously fake.


Wow !! Ridiculous


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Foggy_Wombat said:


> I also really love that Lou had a boating/yachting channel and begged their 3000 subbies over there to send her and her bf money via   gofundme. They wanted to renovate their boat. They are both rich but have absolutely no shame to ask for more money. How about selling some of your 9472876472 Hermes and Chanel bags?  She got called out on another forum and of course deleted the gofundme. That's all I need to know about her character. Her nice-down to earth persona is so obviously fake.


That is absurd !!  Pretty insulting.  Sad how people abuse GoFund me like that when there’s people out there in serious need.  Same as you, I used to watch both Lou and Alyssa’s channel, but I was definitely turned off by Lou’s “I’m just a poor Uni student who scrapes and saves” BS - like you said, we’re not stupid, that math doesn’t add up.

I was also *super* turned off by AL when she was complaining (sometime last year I think) about how hard she works and the long hours as an influencer.  As someone who routinely has to work long hours for my job I found that so insulting - girl we watch you on IG stories wake up at 10am and lounge around watching K-dramas and then pop into the city to shop as your job?!  Like obviously I’m slightly bitter that someone gets paid to live a life of luxury lol but you definitely don’t need to turn around and complain about it to your subscribers who have very demanding “real” jobs.  Ok end of rant lol I do feel kind of bad she seems nice enough but … let’s all own up to our entitlements and privileges.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Now it looks everyone is promoting their Farfetch code. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## jsmile

PuccaNGaru said:


> Now it looks everyone is promoting their Farfetch code. Anyone else notice that?



Everyone has a farfetch sponsorship - no commission on the code but they get paid for the sponsorship and free product (via gift card to buy stuff on the farfetch website).  They state it as "gifts" but really, it is free goods for them to promote

Everyone also has code and/or sponsorship for Samorga, Lilysilk, Ana Luisa, Zoomoni, Mommesilk, Anzie, Urban Revivo, etc.


----------



## jsmile

jsmile said:


> Everyone has a farfetch sponsorship - no commission on the code but they get paid for the sponsorship and free product (via gift card to buy stuff on the farfetch website).  They state it as "gifts" but really, it is free goods for them to promote
> 
> Everyone also has code and/or sponsorship for Samorga, Lilysilk, Ana Luisa, Zoomoni, Mommesilk, Anzie, Urban Revivo, etc.


i forgot Karma and just remembered when i saw lvlovercc's latest video aka "haul". Isn't it rediciulous for youtubers to say they have "hauls". Who hauls loads of designer goods/boxes?  Rich people do, but they just call it shopping. Not hauls. LOL


----------



## Foggy_Wombat

jsmile said:


> i forgot Karma and just remembered when i saw lvlovercc's latest video aka "haul". Isn't it rediciulous for youtubers to say they have "hauls". Who hauls loads of designer goods/boxes?  Rich people do, but they just call it shopping. Not hauls. LOL



yes, it is ridiculous. It is not a Shein or Asos "haul" but designer goods. She shops like she was at a discount store. She seems to have a mental problem/ shopping addiction just like Mel in Melbourne. It is not enjoyable for me to watch "luxury haul" videos like that because luxury for me is something special, something to treasure- not some cheap haulable item.


----------



## Greedy Panda

nycmamaofone said:


> I agree that she is at a crossroads for her channel. I was a little put off by her latest video that was essentially an ad disguised as a shopping haul…put a bad taste in my mouth as it seems to contradict her previous videos.
> 
> Also there was one video that Super Dacob commented on and I agree with his viewpoint. She said that money was “locked in” her bags and was upset she lost money on luxury items when she sold them. Well, if you used the items you are not really losing money. It’s great if you can recoup some of your money when you sell luxury items but honestly, it is a product that is meant to be used. Most people sell their items at a loss, and I have issue with this mentality because it’s a bit deceitful as regular folks (without YouTube channels) then think they should be able to make money on used items when in reality that is very rare. Ok, rant over.



I agree, bags are meant to be used and are not investment items. It's great if you can recuperate the initial outlay but it shouldn't be the main aim in my opinion. I once disliked a Sophie Shohet video because it felt like it was so focused on the resale value rather than the aesthetics of the bag. Although, now she's one of my most watched you tubers because of the variety of videos that she has. The mail time segment can be long, but at least she's making an effort to connect with her viewers. She did mention that she's more than just bags and luxury but it's the unboxing videos that are the most popular. It's a vicious cycle really, as a you tuber do you spend all this effort making videos that no one wants to watch or produce videos that your viewers want to view?

Due to the commercialistic nature of our society, the more viewers you have the more marketing offers you would attract and I can imagine it would be difficult to keep on turning these opportunities down.

Catwalk City did a video detailing how her consumption had increased over the last 2 years, which gave me the biggest reality check and I realised that I should be consciously selecting what social media I should be consuming rather than mindlessly steaming youtube all the time.


----------



## Greedy Panda

Lulumelons said:


> Anyone willing to bet that catwalkcity os asking all this about work tote bag and then later gonna tell us
> 
> “THIS AMAZING WORK TOTE I FOUND FROM XXXX BRAND!”? It can fit laptop, low key but high quality with some tory burch pricin. Durable, environmentally friendly, blah blah blah lots of pockets.
> 
> Is it the weekend because I feel it coming. She’s going to advertise something, or be sponsored a bag or whatever then do a review and a promo code.
> 
> View attachment 5173273
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173282



She ended up selling the Chanel work tote that she bought in the end...


----------



## CrazyCool01

Just thought of sharing this video (in response to hrh’s video on cancelling luxury bags)


----------



## lallybelle

hrh Alex is a freaking lunatic.


----------



## Foggy_Wombat

lallybelle said:


> hrh Alex is a freaking lunatic.


I haven't watched any of her videos during the last couple of years but not much changed as it seems: still unhinged, throwing tantrums, having a full blown discussion with the voices she hears and cussing out her viewers. I wonder if that is her "brand" and she is friendly and socially adapted IRL haha (maybe not, who knows).


----------



## Greedy Panda

salal04 said:


> Slightly unrelated. I really enjoy these videos by Vogue. Celebs do whats in my bag and it seems so genuine. No sponsorship content. No drama.  A few of them showed their Chanel bags. I am loving Chanel bag that this celeb is carrying. I dont know her but cute bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Just search Vogue in the bag.



Have you seen the Miranda Kerr one?? She's gorgeous and she certainly knows how to promote her products


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Foggy_Wombat said:


> I haven't watched any of her videos during the last couple of years but not much changed as it seems: still unhinged, throwing tantrums, having a full blown discussion with the voices she hears and cussing out her viewers. I wonder if that is her "brand" and she is friendly and socially adapted IRL haha (maybe not, who knows).


Wow I just watched an HRH Alex video out of curiosity … I’m sure it’s all just an act for views and clicks, but she just comes off as mentally ill and it depresses me that her “brand” of just acting generally psychotic and unhinged is apparently popular?  Sigh


----------



## LuxuryLvr

ATLbagaddict said:


> Wow I just watched an HRH Alex video out of curiosity … I’m sure it’s all just an act for views and clicks, but she just comes off as mentally ill and it depresses me that her “brand” of just acting generally psychotic and unhinged is apparently popular?  Sigh



she is seriously unhinged, I can’t even watch her at this point because it’s so uncomfortable that someone is acting like this and there is no one in her life to help her. She is also fangirl’d by 408California408, who once had a YouTube channel and at first came off as normal but then she became more and more smug. She still has a following on IG though but her personality is a low key version of HRH Collection, just 20 years older.


----------



## Greedy Panda

jsmile said:


> Who would be excited about buying hermes prespend? Lol in the end, almost everyone wants a bag(s). Personally, if I had to choose between lv/chanel/dior/hermes shoes or clothes, I would always choose hermes last. I wouldn't blame her for being frustrated in buying about 2:1 for a bag. If she really could get a bag at the store without prespend, she'd never buy the H stuff that she convinces herself that she wants.


Yes the obligatory purchase of shoes, fine jewellery, blanket/cushion, homewares and RTW...


----------



## Foggy_Wombat

LuxuryLvr said:


> she is seriously unhinged, I can’t even watch her at this point because it’s so uncomfortable that someone is acting like this and there is no one in her life to help her. She is also fangirl’d by 408California408, who once had a YouTube channel and at first came off as normal but then she became more and more smug. She still has a following on IG though but her personality is a low key version of HRH Collection, just 20 years older.


ah, I remember 408 California from some years ago, I didn't even notice that she deleted her YT channel. In which way did she become more smug?
Not surprised that she loves Alex though.


----------



## liimegreeen

LuxuryLvr said:


> she is seriously unhinged, I can’t even watch her at this point because it’s so uncomfortable that someone is acting like this and there is no one in her life to help her. She is also fangirl’d by 408California408, who once had a YouTube channel and at first came off as normal but then she became more and more smug. She still has a following on IG though but her personality is a low key version of HRH Collection, just 20 years older.


Fun Fact, Alex and Claire are actually friends! But can ya'll please call her Keir? Claire is just a name she made up to hide from my lawsuit lol.


----------



## CrazyCool01

liimegreeen said:


> Fun Fact, Alex and Claire are actually friends! But can ya'll please call her Keir? Claire is just a name she made up to hide from my lawsuit lol.


Omg you made the lawsuit .. hope you are well !


----------



## LuxuryLvr

liimegreeen said:


> Fun Fact, Alex and Claire are actually friends! But can ya'll please call her Keir? Claire is just a name she made up to hide from my lawsuit lol.


Wait, what?! I thought 408’s real name was Tonya? Or are you talking about someone else?


----------



## CrazyCool01

LuxuryLvr said:


> Wait, what?! I thought 408’s real name was Tonya? Or are you talking about someone else?


I think she is talking about Claire Banks


----------



## LuxuryLvr

CrazyCool01 said:


> I think she is talking about Claire Banks


Oh!! ‍♀️ Thanks for clarifying lol.


----------



## rockstuddiamond

I found HRH's rant on designer bags being over very enjoyable and entertaining. Found it ever funnier how she purchased a vintage Chanel bowling bag on ebay.


----------



## _Cina

I was wondering whether anyone is watching Romina Rose May and saw the Chanel "incident"?


----------



## ijustneedthis

_Cina said:


> I was wondering whether anyone is watching Romina Rose May and saw the Chanel "incident"?


I did. I feel bad for her. But at the same time I have a problem with YouTubers filming the other people in the boutique and not bothering to censor their faces. If you publicly share sth you shouldn’t be that reckless. Also the discussion „I‘m selling bags for them through the exposure“ - they didn’t ask for it, did they? If they would like this kind of exposure they would simply do professional live shopping. I agree that Chanel does a lot of disrespectful things to loyal costumers and I don’t like their selection-strategy. But I must say I would find it disturbing too if a person asks for 10 bags in the store just to show them on their channel and make money with it? All the good to Romina she doesn‘t deserve any harm and seems to be a kind person. I think Chanel could have handled the situation more gracefully - I just understand their main point.


----------



## HollyGrace

ijustneedthis said:


> I did. I feel bad for her. But at the same time I have a problem with YouTubers filming the other people in the boutique and not bothering to censor their faces. If you publicly share sth you shouldn’t be that reckless. Also the discussion „I‘m selling bags for them through the exposure“ - they didn’t ask for it, did they? If they would like this kind of exposure they would simply do professional live shopping. I agree that Chanel does a lot of disrespectful things to loyal costumers and I don’t like their selection-strategy. But I must say I would find it disturbing too if a person asks for 10 bags in the store just to show them on their channel and make money with it? All the good to Romina she doesn‘t deserve any harm and seems to be a kind person. I think Chanel could have handled the situation more gracefully - I just understand their main point.



I do not feel bad for her. I spare empathy very rarely in life. She seems lovely as a person. But we have to focus on critique, separate than bullying. I do have to state that, because people seem to get it confused.

 she has been warned before, and chanel can unfortunately do what they wish whether it feels right for us or not. The fashion industry is cut throat, and brutal, its how it always has been, its never been a fair or friendly game. Romina vlogs very regularly, not in a discreet way, whilst wearing sunglasses inside which is a bit of a no-no in social circumstances. I think Chanel were fine to tell her to stop, were they being rude about it? yes absolutely. Did Romina overreact with the whole thing? Yes. Just move on.


----------



## rockstuddiamond

I think the larger critique about the Romina situation, which from her perspective is reasonable, is why does Chanel allow other London YouTubers that visit Harrods, Sophie Shohet, Maria Draganova, etc... get to film but she gets told off by the store manager? There is no consistency. What's interesting is how Sophie has been very critical of Chanel in her videos (despite buying every hot bag) yet gets invited to events.


----------



## chilipepper_96

I like Sophie Shohet and Cassie Thorpe. We don't have similar styles but I find them both informative and entertaining. I had a period of watching Hello Catwalk City, but I stopped. I felt like she was too preachy at times. Her voice is very soothing though.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## Foggy_Wombat

ijustneedthis said:


> „I‘m selling bags for them through the exposure“ - they didn’t ask for it, did they?



I absolutely agree with this. I had no idea who she is until now. The sheer entitlement of some influencers (I would not even call her one because her channel is still really small.)- as if Chanel would desperately need them to sell bags and she is doing them this huge favour. Who does she think she is with her little 36k channel?


----------



## axlm

ijustneedthis said:


> I did. I feel bad for her. But at the same time I have a problem with YouTubers filming the other people in the boutique and not bothering to censor their faces. If you publicly share sth you shouldn’t be that reckless. Also the discussion „I‘m selling bags for them through the exposure“ - they didn’t ask for it, did they? If they would like this kind of exposure they would simply do professional live shopping. I agree that Chanel does a lot of disrespectful things to loyal costumers and I don’t like their selection-strategy. But I must say I would find it disturbing too if a person asks for 10 bags in the store just to show them on their channel and make money with it? All the good to Romina she doesn‘t deserve any harm and seems to be a kind person. I think Chanel could have handled the situation more gracefully - I just understand their main point.



I don't feel bad for her at all. She seems like a nice person, but looking at it from purely Chanel's point of view, this is someone who is potentially using up a lot of the SA's time to film bags that she doesn't intend to purchase. If the SAs are under pressure to make a certain amount in commission, I can understand the frustration that they might have had with Romina, coming into the store often with her camera asking to see and handling many bags (which are not cheap, one she featured recently costs 18,000 pounds). They are trading their opportunity to make a sale, to provide the product that Romina uses to make money on her youtube channel. Hope that makes sense. I don't condone them speaking to her in a rude or threatening manner, but we don't know the full story. My personal view is that youtubers might be insensitive to how invasive waving a camera around might be to regular customers and staff.


----------



## cherriefairy

_Cina said:


> I was wondering whether anyone is watching Romina Rose May and saw the Chanel "incident"?


I think hey had every right to tell her to stop filing, yes the manner in which they spoke to her could’ve been better but I don’t think Chanel are in the wrong. The number of times I’ve been in Chanel and someone has just been filming all willy nilly with no regard for other clients or staff is insane. These are the same people which rarely have the decency to blur our other peoples faces.

I also don’t like the thought of an “influencer” trying on numerous bags that they fully know they will not buy just to show on their channel. Especially when these bags are box fresh and unwrapped for them when someone else could’ve bought the bag when it was box fresh (if that makes sense).

Regarding the inconsistent application of the no filming rule, I think influencers like Sophie S get away with it as she normally films inside fitting rooms and avoids showing people’s faces.


----------



## Joke

What I sometimes think (not about one influencer in particular) when they try to open the bag with one hand while filming with the other is : please dont scratch the bag!!!!


----------



## ijustneedthis

Thank you all for your feedback. I understand where you coming from. What I meant with „I feel bad for her„ is more the way she was made to stop. Sometimes people obviously do something wrong and the negative consequences feel logical and justified. Nevertheless I think even if somebody has made a mistake I often feel sorry for them because of the shame they feel. Every person makes mistakes from time to time and I think that there‘s always a kind way to tell somebody to change their behavior. I know she had been warned before but I would have preferred a nice letter or conversation in which the consequences would have been clarified rather than an ugly confrontation. 
I agree that I don’t find it classy either to make a spectacle out of this situation for clicks and views. As others have said I don’t think that Romina is likely to have the power to impact wether somebody buys Chanel or not only because of this „incident„ nor through her „live shopping„ because people who live in the UK and are familiar with Chanel know how to find their wishlist items. 
To be fair I think Maria is allowed to take the footage because she buys a lot. Sophie is very considerate and blurs others out and does act discreet in the luxury stores. As I said I wouldn’t like it either if i were a SA or a client and somebody keeps filming and talking just for THEIR benefit. But the question with consistency is there. It’s the same with so many aspects: Why do some boutiques offer reservations and some not? Why is there a bag limit for some clients but others buy multiple pieces at once? Some „non-VIP clients get desired models like the heart bag but other stores don‘t even bring them to the floor.


----------



## rockstuddiamond

I just find it amusing how _in addition_ to the filming, Sophie Shohet uses Youtube to discuss how bad Chanel customer service is, how much better Dior is, Chanel drama stories with lawsuits, etc. and still gets offered the hype bags. Not trying to throw shade as I enjoy her criticisms of the brand, but Romina's shock from the manager's behaviour is understandable. If Chanel is aware of Romina's channel they know Sophie, but she hasn't received upper-management retaliation, or disclosed it. Considering Sophie gets bag offers and goes to events despite, Romina felt it wasn't an issue. If anything, it's these big youtubers that sneakily film are inspiring this behaviour from Romina and non-youtubers that ultimately upsets Chanel staff


----------



## CrazyCool01

Omg her collection


----------



## fashionelite

rockstuddiamond said:


> What's interesting is how Sophie has been very critical of Chanel in her videos (despite buying every hot bag) yet gets invited to events.



I also don’t understand why Sophie is buying Chanel. The first video I watched from her she was complaining about their quality, price and customer service. But she buys a new Chanel bag every season lol


----------



## linhtp411

fashionelite said:


> I also don’t understand why Sophie is buying Chanel. The first video I watched from her she was complaining about their quality, price and customer service. But she buys a new Chanel bag every season lol


We're all the same. Complain about quality. Complain about price increases. But next season ahhhhh a cute pink color I'm getting it, and we all forget about quality issues and the hefty price tag. It's the Dory effect


----------



## rockstuddiamond

fashionelite said:


> I also don’t understand why Sophie is buying Chanel. The first video I watched from her she was complaining about their quality, price and customer service. But she buys a new Chanel bag every season lol



I think a lot of these youtubers partially make these Chanel-drama videos because its 1) clickbait 2) lessen the competition. I notice some of them buy bags from other brands like say a Balmain bag (with tags and wrapping still on) from luisaviaroma, will rave about how its comparable to Chanel, funnel their subbies to click their affiliate links for a bag they aren't going to keep and then use that AF$$$ to buy the hottest Chanel bag. It's a good grift.


----------



## M1182

An update


----------



## lilly2002

M1182 said:


> An update





i  was just watching this too, bad behaviour from that guy, i like her videos and she does put work into them


----------



## M1182

lilly2002 said:


> i  was just watching this too, bad behaviour from that guy, i like her videos and she does put work into them



I was a bit shocked that he did that.


----------



## lilly2002

he does suggest a video title in the video he wants to get removed lol so i doubt youtube will


----------



## mariatd

lilly2002 said:


> i  was just watching this too, bad behaviour from that guy, i like her videos and she does put work into them


Bad behavior from the guy????  She just made a video where she drags him through the mud.  She’s delusional and a total ****show. She says she views him as a business partner.  Guess what, you will not always fully agree with your business partner and sometimes that means you do something for the relationship you wouldn’t do if it was just yourself.  such is business.  Making a video to complain about it is silly, immature and very bad business.

she claims she sold £200,000 worth of Chanel bags for the brand ‍♀


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## rockstuddiamond

M1182 said:


> An update




It's kind of a shame. I thought them two together would have such a fun luxury shopping vlog series, like both of them roasting luxury, picking their favs in real life, which is the appeal that Romina's channel has. I did enjoy hearing her perspective on Super Dacob and I hope he has her on again.


----------



## Foggy_Wombat

If someone is in your video and they are not comfortable to be in it anymore for whatever reason you have to take it down regardless if you perceive it as hypocritical or not. She is just moaning because those Chanel drama videos were the only ones that gained a bit of traction and she doesn't wanna loose the clicks and adsense money. She is always really quick to blame everyone else instead of doing some self reflection.


----------



## rockstuddiamond

lilly2002 said:


> i  was just watching this too, bad behaviour from that guy, i like her videos and she does put work into them


 
Super D discussed this further on todays stream and how the person told Dacob to remove his mentions from the livestream.


----------



## luxsal

rockstuddiamond said:


> Super D discussed this further on todays stream and how the person told Dacob to remove his mentions from the livestream.


Who is this person in question? I am so confused with all this lol


----------



## rockstuddiamond

salal04 said:


> Who is this person in question? I am so confused with all this lol


Super Dacob is a luxury fashion youtuber that livestreams every Saturday. Last Saturday he brought on Romina to discuss what happened.


----------



## luxsal

rockstuddiamond said:


> Super Dacob is a luxury fashion youtuber that livestreams every Saturday. Last Saturday he brought on Romina to discuss what happened.


No I meant the other person who is asking to remove himself. Is that person also a YouTuber?


----------



## rockstuddiamond

salal04 said:


> No I meant the other person who is asking to remove himself. Is that person also a YouTuber?



Yes, he is also another youtuber that accompanied Romina in the video where the chanel store manager told her off.


----------



## Rulho07

About Maria Draganova, it seems very strange to me that not many years ago practically just went window shopping... I even went so far as to tell her in several of her videos, "Do you ever buy something?" Then I began to see that her unboxings was becoming more frequent and very expensive items, not only in Chanel, but also in Cartier and VCA. I don't know how her life has changed so suddenly, but the change in the way she bought was too evident.


----------



## Greedy Panda

No offence but if anyone buys the Channel 22, I'm tapping out...


----------



## rockstuddiamond

Rulho07 said:


> About Maria Draganova, it seems very strange to me that not many years ago practically just went window shopping... I even went so far as to tell her in several of her videos, "Do you ever buy something?" Then I began to see that her unboxings was becoming more frequent and very expensive items, not only in Chanel, but also in Cartier and VCA. I don't know how her life has changed so suddenly, but the change in the way she bought was too evident.



It’s very curious. There’s $$ in not just YouTube ads or sponsors but the affiliate links promoted by youtubers. Considering the size of her channel she probably rakes in an extra 15k a month in addition to whatever her 9-5 is.
I don’t think she’s as bad as others, but I get so annoyed when youtubers are promoting YSL or coach bags as substitutes for Chanel, especially when they don’t even own them. Don’t tell your subbies to buy the YSL LouLou while you unbox a CF next week.


----------



## Rulho07

Greedy Panda said:


> No offence but if anyone buys the Channel 22, I'm tapping out...


Just a designer trash bag… awful.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Rulho07 said:


> About Maria Draganova, it seems very strange to me that not many years ago practically just went window shopping... I even went so far as to tell her in several of her videos, "Do you ever buy something?" Then I began to see that her unboxings was becoming more frequent and very expensive items, not only in Chanel, but also in Cartier and VCA. I don't know how her life has changed so suddenly, but the change in the way she bought was too evident.


Not surprising to me at all. This often happens with successful Youtubers—the more successful they become, the more they shop as a way of maintaining or growing their channels. Look at Mel in Melbourne, LV Lover CC, or Chase Amie. I watched them when they were just starting out. All of them shopped much less in the beginning and—I dare say—were relatable. Now they unbox at such a frenetic pace. Maria has a lot of subbies now.


----------



## cherriefairy

Rulho07 said:


> About Maria Draganova, it seems very strange to me that not many years ago practically just went window shopping... I even went so far as to tell her in several of her videos, "Do you ever buy something?" Then I began to see that her unboxings was becoming more frequent and very expensive items, not only in Chanel, but also in Cartier and VCA. I don't know how her life has changed so suddenly, but the change in the way she bought was too evident.





rockstuddiamond said:


> It’s very curious. There’s $$ in not just YouTube ads or sponsors but the affiliate links promoted by youtubers. Considering the size of her channel she probably rakes in an extra 15k a month in addition to whatever her 9-5 is.
> I don’t think she’s as bad as others, but I get so annoyed when youtubers are promoting YSL or coach bags as substitutes for Chanel, especially when they don’t even own them. Don’t tell your subbies to buy the YSL LouLou while you unbox a CF next week.



Hmm I’m still suspicious and honestly doubt her influx of income is solely or even largely from YT. I don’t think her channel is really that big to explain how she’s able to spend that much on a regular basis.


----------



## daisychainz

cherriefairy said:


> Hmm I’m still suspicious and honestly doubt her influx of income is solely or even largely from YT. I don’t think her channel is really that big to explain how she’s able to spend that much on a regular basis.


I think other sites about YouTubers have pretty much confirmed she works in escort services--maybe other stuff as well. There are pics of her out on event dates with much older men in various settings, easy enough to find online. She has had a lot of plastic surgery and humble family beginnings so the money is coming from 'work.' The pic is her and her dad and brother-it's from Facebook, her dad's -- they are not rich people. I know she shops a ton, but she could be showing replicas. Hard to know for sure.


----------



## rockstuddiamond

cherriefairy said:


> Hmm I’m still suspicious and honestly doubt her influx of income is solely or even largely from YT. I don’t think her channel is really that big to explain how she’s able to spend that much on a regular basis.


It is suspicious. I notice that she doesn't seem to invest in her home, she may rent? It seems most other youtubers have invested in renovating their closet space, doing up their homes. Considering how much she buys, she overall has a modest living space relative to her spending. Only speculation, but I get the sense she lives for luxury shopping.
I do find it laughable when I watch luxury youtubers that love to talk about "investment and luxury" and how they afford luxury meanwhile they are renting a basic apartment. It's not that average people can't own luxury, but it's the illusion they try to give off with monthly unboxings (and returns!) and how their poor advice has any value.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## cherriefairy

rockstuddiamond said:


> It is suspicious. I notice that she doesn't seem to invest in her home, she may rent? It seems most other youtubers have invested in renovating their closet space, doing up their homes. Considering how much she buys, she overall has a modest living space relative to her spending. Only speculation, but I get the sense she lives for luxury shopping.
> I do find it laughable when I watch luxury youtubers that love to talk about "investment and luxury" and how they afford luxury meanwhile they are renting a basic apartment. It's not that average people can't own luxury, but it's the illusion they try to give off with monthly unboxings (and returns!) and how their poor advice has any value.


I’m glad you said this because it was on my mind too?? Like where she lives really doesn’t match with the life style that she projects. Surely if you can buy tons of RTW etc, you’d also want to live somewhere a bit nicer?



daisychainz said:


> I think other sites about YouTubers have pretty much confirmed she works in escort services--maybe other stuff as well. There are pics of her out on event dates with much older men in various settings, easy enough to find online. She has had a lot of plastic surgery and humble family beginnings so the money is coming from 'work.' The pic is her and her dad and brother-it's from Facebook, her dad's -- they are not rich people. I know she shops a ton, but she could be showing replicas. Hard to know for sure.
> View attachment 5400264


Ah ok this was my hunch but I didn’t have any circumstantial or hard evidence. The replica thing is surprisingly common. I remember when a few people pointed out Lailli from PSF trying to pass off replicas as the real deal in her hauls.


----------



## mariatd

cherriefairy said:


> I’m glad you said this because it was on my mind too?? Like where she lives really doesn’t match with the life style that she projects. Surely if you can buy tons of RTW etc, you’d also want to live somewhere a bit nicer?



You may not be aware of this, but there are many places in this world, London being one of them, where real estate is obscenely expensive.  What looks to you as a 'basic apartment' may be more expensive than whatever you own/or rent.  Besides, her videos do not show her apartment at all, she seems very private about her personal life and living situation (smart).  Just because you don't see it, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.

Also, work is work.  There is no job more or less 'honorable' than another.  She is making her own living as a woman in a very expensive city, I'm here for all self-made business women!

Let's focus on supporting other women, not tearing them down.


----------



## sjunky13

WOW! Calling out a fake is one thing, posting pics and calling someone a hooker is crappy! Lordy this is why I stopped making vids lol. SMDH


----------



## jsmile

I also don't think it's fair to call out a picture from Facebook and then assume these services.  That could be her father, cousin, uncle, whoever and it doesn't matter. And there's nothing wrong with plastic surgery. It is quite common and even if it wasn't, there's nothing wrong with that!

I do understand that after the first 6 months of pandemic that youtube income is higher than it ever has been before. People are quitting their jobs at 70k subscribers so I do think that a Chanel of her size has to be making six figure incomes by now. Look at Tamara. She has a bigger channel but a very extravagant lifestyle.


----------



## earthygirl

nycmamaofone said:


> Not surprising to me at all. This often happens with successful Youtubers—the more successful they become, the more they shop as a way of maintaining or growing their channels. Look at Mel in Melbourne, LV Lover CC, or Chase Amie. I watched them when they were just starting out. All of them shopped much less in the beginning and—I dare say—were relatable. Now they unbox at such a frenetic pace. Maria has a lot of subbies now.


I also used to watch these three women in the beginning, but I quit. At some point, the excessive shopping and adding more handbags to their already massive collections seemed like gluttony. I started judging them for their shopping habits and couldn’t help but wonder why they couldn't stop over-consuming. I have nothing against these women and I understand that they are being paid to review these items, but it just started to feel like it was a compulsive habit rather than a pastime. I like to shop as much the next girl, but I mean there are other things in life too.


----------



## daisychainz

jsmile said:


> I also don't think it's fair to call out a picture from Facebook and then assume these services.  That could be her father, cousin, uncle, whoever and it doesn't matter. And there's nothing wrong with plastic surgery. It is quite common and even if it wasn't, there's nothing wrong with that!
> 
> I do understand that after the first 6 months of pandemic that youtube income is higher than it ever has been before. People are quitting their jobs at 70k subscribers so I do think that a Chanel of her size has to be making six figure incomes by now. Look at Tamara. She has a bigger channel but a very extravagant lifestyle.


It's more about the lies that certain YouTubers tell. In this instance Maria D. has said multiple times she has never had plastic surgery (and it's clearly not true), she has said she works in finance corporation (not true), she has said she has family money (not true). She, like many others, portray a certain lifestyle and say things that people who watch believe in. So when they say a bag is real or that they make $$ amount of dollars in income, as a viewer you have to be more aware than to take them at their word. That's really all. With this woman it's a pattern of lying but she's not alone and many others do it.


----------



## jsmile

daisychainz said:


> It's more about the lies that certain YouTubers tell. In this instance Maria D. has said multiple times she has never had plastic surgery (and it's clearly not true), she has said she works in finance corporation (not true), she has said she has family money (not true). She, like many others, portray a certain lifestyle and say things that people who watch believe in. So when they say a bag is real or that they make $$ amount of dollars in income, as a viewer you have to be more aware than to take them at their word. That's really all. With this woman it's a pattern of lying but she's not alone and many others do it.


Then you should call them out on lies they have told - and spell it out for the reader why they are lying. Not make up jobs for them that may not be true. Aren't you doing the same thing by creating lies for them?


----------



## daisychainz

jsmile said:


> Then you should call them out on lies they have told - and spell it out for the reader why they are lying. Not make up jobs for them that may not be true. Aren't you doing the same thing by creating lies for them?


There are many other websites devoted just to YouTubers and their backgrounds and jobs. You can look things up easily about your favorite people on YouTube. I guess their fanbases go around finding things out about their favorite YouTubers and getting pictures and information, so much has been discovered about her day to day life.


----------



## Swanky

ladybug333 said:


> What are your favorite YouTube channels that share Chanel bags? I find YouTube videos on bags to be oddly soothing! And it’s fun to see someone’s personal experience with a bag. Would love to hear your favs


Hi!  Let's stick to the topic, let's not speculate on very personal details of other's lives.


----------



## ijustneedthis

My serious question is: At a certain point is there still excitement? Like do these people walk through the street and think about all their belongings and it makes them smile? I just can’t imagine that. It’s human nature to get used to almost everything in life. This is how most brains work. And I understand the “it‘s my job as a luxury or fashion blogger to try new things“ but at what frequency and what’s the message You get across? More is more and better? I‘m bored with unboxings, shopping-vlogs or hauls. I used to be so interested and excited for these videos and nowadays I hardly watch it anymore. YouTube has become a live shopping show and not a good one.


----------



## rockstuddiamond

ijustneedthis said:


> My serious question is: At a certain point is there still excitement? Like do these people walk through the street and think about all their belongings and it makes them smile? I just can’t imagine that. It’s human nature to get used to almost everything in life. This is how most brains work. And I understand the “it‘s my job as a luxury or fashion blogger to try new things“ but at what frequency and what’s the message You get across? More is more and better? I‘m bored with unboxings, shopping-vlogs or hauls. I used to be so interested and excited for these videos and nowadays I hardly watch it anymore. YouTube has become a live shopping show and not a good one.



I question the same. I think the whole "it's my job to be a shopper" is a cop out. 90% of luxury youtubers  get paid by youtube ads, non-luxury sponsored brands like senreve, analuisa etc., or through affiliate links. Maybe some get lucky to promote products from online retailers like netaporter, but that's not enough to subsidize their shopping habits. Only a tiny tiny percentage like Tamara get paid by luxury brands. The overall impact of these youtubers (most, but not all) is they influence their audiences to buy overly hyped luxury products or they buy analuisa jewelry instead of cartier or coach or ysl bags instead of Chanel. Instead they should be saying "it's my job to influence you to spend".


----------



## Gwinneth

I adore Mel in Melbourne. She is just great.


----------



## rockstuddiamond

gwinwow said:


> I adore Mel in Melbourne. She is just great.



While she shops a lot, I do get the sense she is a savvy shopper. I also enjoy when she lightheartedly throws shade at Chanel. I doesn’t come across as complaining about the brand but rather she’s above the hype and enjoys the brand on her own terms.
So much of lux YouTube comes across as desperate, especially with Chanel lately.


----------



## HollyGrace

daisychainz said:


> I think other sites about YouTubers have pretty much confirmed she works in escort services--maybe other stuff as well. There are pics of her out on event dates with much older men in various settings, easy enough to find online. She has had a lot of plastic surgery and humble family beginnings so the money is coming from 'work.' The pic is her and her dad and brother-it's from Facebook, her dad's -- they are not rich people. I know she shops a ton, but she could be showing replicas. Hard to know for sure.
> View attachment 5400264



I think the luxury youtube community is FULL of shade.... YT wouldnt make that much money. I think many of the young YTbers (cassie, Lou, etc) have a lot of external input from family, which is fine, its their life. I just hate how lou is completely shady and dishonest. It does not add up with most channels, these items cost 1000s. Maybe a lot of credit card debt? I always just think, when is it enough? luxury is only luxury to me, cause i buy it sparingly. I like to LIVE a luxury life, rather than just SHOP luxury. AKA nice hotels, luxury travel, luxury food and restaurants and wine.. etc. its a whole life for me not just ****ing things


----------



## rockstuddiamond

HollyGrace said:


> I think the luxury youtube community is FULL of shade.... YT wouldnt make that much money. I think many of the young YTbers (cassie, Lou, etc) have a lot of external input from family, which is fine, its their life. I just hate how lou is completely shady and dishonest. It does not add up with most channels, these items cost 1000s. Maybe a lot of credit card debt? I always just think, when is it enough? luxury is only luxury to me, cause i buy it sparingly. I like to LIVE a luxury life, rather than just SHOP luxury. AKA nice hotels, luxury travel, luxury food and restaurants and wine.. etc. its a whole life for me not just ****ing things



I know, right? So much shade thrown at eachother. When one youtuber unboxes one bag, the next week that bag is featured in another youtubers "Ugliest Summer Bags" video. At the end of the day they're just bags but it's amusing how many are all about 'women supporting women' slogan yet every other video is about bashing someone's style.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## boomer1234

ijustneedthis said:


> My serious question is: At a certain point is there still excitement? Like do these people walk through the street and think about all their belongings and it makes them smile? I just can’t imagine that. It’s human nature to get used to almost everything in life. This is how most brains work. And I understand the “it‘s my job as a luxury or fashion blogger to try new things“ but at what frequency and what’s the message You get across? More is more and better? I‘m bored with unboxings, shopping-vlogs or hauls. I used to be so interested and excited for these videos and nowadays I hardly watch it anymore. YouTube has become a live shopping show and not a good one.


THIS! I used to love watching Mel in Melbourne, charis, etc. But then it just got too excessive And boring for me too. Not sure if anyone mentioned Dayle‘s addiction. She has been a breath of fresh air…..for now, i guess, probably until she gets big and starts going nuts like all the other ones before her….


----------



## rockstuddiamond

boomer1234 said:


> THIS! I used to love watching Mel in Melbourne, charis, etc. But then it just got too excessive And boring for me too. Not sure if anyone mentioned Dayle‘s addiction. She has been a breath of fresh air…..for now, i guess, probably until she gets big and starts going nuts like all the other ones before her….



I like that Dayle doesn't try to be like the other youtubers. Nothing wrong with neutral bags but it's nice to see something else. I also like Connor's Closet.


----------



## JLO1

I like when LisaLisaD1 buys Chanel - she is not even INTO the brand per se like I am, she doesn't know details or collections but drops 10K on a classic here and there, and 3 19s in a very, very short time.  I kinda like that.


----------



## BlackOrchid

HollyGrace said:


> I do not feel bad for her. I spare empathy very rarely in life. She seems lovely as a person. But we have to focus on critique, separate than bullying. I do have to state that, because people seem to get it confused.
> 
> she has been warned before, and chanel can unfortunately do what they wish whether it feels right for us or not. The fashion industry is cut throat, and brutal, its how it always has been, its never been a fair or friendly game. Romina vlogs very regularly, not in a discreet way, whilst wearing sunglasses inside which is a bit of a no-no in social circumstances. I think Chanel were fine to tell her to stop, were they being rude about it? yes absolutely. Did Romina overreact with the whole thing? Yes. Just move on.


Honestly Romina overdid it at Chanel. Chanel does not like Youtubers to use their Stores for content. Fullstop!!!
IMO it is really annoying for CC her (or other YT) coming in and using up their time for nothing. In her video she said the SHE made CC money, even quoted numbers. CC made HER money. She earned money bc she hounded them in their stores!! Surely it was not the first time for her to be in that store and „working“ there. 
IF CC would consider her to make them money they would collarborate with her and pay her, like they do with celebrities. Chanel sells their bags very easily without her….


----------



## rockstuddiamond

Overall I find most Chanel content on youtube is made for clicks. It's dramatic, hyperbolic and embarrassing to hear these grown women (mostly) cry like babies about a sales associate doing their job (selling a product or following security precautions) or another price increase. This is not to discount the fact that there is a decline in quality, there certainly is! But the way so many youtubers do it is dare I say so inelegant. If Chanel higher-ups watch these videos they are definitely laughing because to them these drama videos are A) free PR B) the kind of people Chanel are trying to exclude.


----------



## rockstuddiamond

You all have to check The Closet by Connor's latest youtube/IG post "The Chanel Bag Expert". He mentions the purseforum and I think I just died and was cremated


----------



## limonchello

I like Cassie Thorpe, used to watch je suis lou, hello catwalk city and colourful noir but stopped eventually.


----------



## lilly2002

living lux with meredith holllllllly sh!!!!!t her collection is huge, way too big


----------



## LuxuryLvr

lilly2002 said:


> living lux with meredith holllllllly sh!!!!!t her collection is huge, way too big



I just checked her out based on your comment and I somehow still was not prepared for what I saw. Her collection is giving me straight up anxiety. I thought LVLoverCC’s collection was out of hand but this one has her BEAT.  (Though I do appreciate the variety of styles/brands.)


----------



## CrazyCool01

LuxuryLvr said:


> I just checked her out based on your comment and I somehow still was not prepared for what I saw. Her collection is giving me straight up anxiety. I thought LVLoverCC’s collection was out of hand but this one has her BEAT.  (Though I do appreciate the variety of styles/brands.)



Living lux with Meredith has insane collection ! Omg .


----------



## JLO1

I can NOT stand the REAL SHAKEEN bashing Hermes and CHANEL.  A know it all.


----------



## CrazyCool01

JLO1 said:


> I can NOT stand the REAL SHAKEEN bashing Hermes and CHANEL.  A know it all.


What I don’t understand is these YouTubers complain that Chanel prices are crazy and quality is terrible then why buy more !?
Just for click bait videos !? And views ?

youtube used to be so fun before now it is only about views/drama/ clickbaits


----------



## Tomyris

CrazyCool01 said:


> What I don’t understand is these YouTubers complain that Chanel prices are crazy and quality is terrible then why buy more !?
> Just for click bait videos !? And views ?
> 
> youtube used to be so fun before now it is only about views/drama/ clickbaits


I'm tired of all the "quality issues" videos. Some people find real flaws for sure, but some of these flaws just seem so miniscule to me. I've had to exchange a bag because the leather had a deep scratch, but trying to exchange because they think some sort of damage will happen in the future is unreasonable. Chanel has a 5 year warranty and will take care of you if and when a real production flaw leading to damage happens. But you can't go all "minority report" and request a refund because your predict future potential flaws ...


----------



## rockstuddiamond

CrazyCool01 said:


> What I don’t understand is these YouTubers complain that Chanel prices are crazy and quality is terrible then why buy more !?
> Just for click bait videos !? And views ?
> 
> youtube used to be so fun before now it is only about views/drama/ clickbaits



I feel my whole youtube algorithm is pushing these Chanel quality drama videos. Fine, complain about it, the quality is obviously not what is used to be. But it's the intensity of the drama around these videos, where these youtubers talk about how disappointed they are in the brand but 2 weeks later it's another unboxing. Then we'll see another quality issue video. It's so predictable at this point. If they were really truly obsessed with quality and leather they would just go on the Hermes journey. I at least respect those Chanel-to-Hermes youtubers more because they have a genuine interest in quality. I love Chanel but it's heritage is not in leather.


----------



## jsmile

I'm surprised that these youtubers would complain about the quality as it may affect resale/ them getting a subbie to buy their hand-me-downs later.

LOL


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## loves

There is a difference between wear and damage. To be fair to some YouTubers, I did not expect wear to show up so fast on a new bag BUT to deem it as damage or defective is a bit dramatic. I just can’t deal with people these days who make so much noise expecting perfection from an item that costs a couple of thousand. I am not saying it’s cheap but a couple of thousand isn’t much these days.

 I have 2 Chanel 22 bags and so far so good, no complaints yet.. but I have not taken a close look for wear and tear. I don’t expect them to be pristine, I just expect them not to fall apart or rip at the seams.


----------



## CrazyCool01

CrazyCool01 said:


> What I don’t understand is these YouTubers complain that Chanel prices are crazy and quality is terrible then why buy more !?
> Just for click bait videos !? And views ?
> 
> youtube used to be so fun before now it is only about views/drama/ clickbaits


Has anyone noticed that there are very few videos on bag reviews these days ?? (Especially of  newer styles)

because reviews take a lot of effort and still get fewer views but on the other hand ,
Youtube pushes unboxing videos and hence they get more views! So YouTubers just save their time and effort and do unboxings and return the bags immediately after filming


----------



## cerulean blue

Literally only Loic Prigent (though he doesn't solely focus on Chanel) and it's because his videos cover runway shows, BTS, and close ups, very lighthearted and fun vibes.

I really can't get into others. For the reasons people have already stated (overly dramatic over small issues, constantly complaining about the quality and policies yet continuing to shop at their stores, misinformation, constant negativity, clickbait)


----------



## Tomyris

cerulean blue said:


> Literally only Loic Prigent (though he doesn't solely focus on Chanel) and it's because his videos cover runway shows, BTS, and close ups, very lighthearted and fun vibes.
> 
> I really can't get into others. For the reasons people have already stated (overly dramatic over small issues, constantly complaining about the quality and policies yet continuing to shop at their stores, misinformation, constant negativity, clickbait)


Completely agree. I'm so tired of the negativity and moaning about the quality, new policies, prices, etc. It's unfortunate that the quality of leather goods seems to have gone down over time and the price increases are obviously unwelcome, but I'm tired of the constant complaining. I like YouTube and this forum because it's a place to share in the love that we have for luxury goods. But this constant negativity makes loving luxury seem tiresome.


----------



## Tomyris

I want to give credit where credit is due though. I like Cassie Thorpe, Kat L, Fashionably Amy, Tamara because they keep their content lighthearted and joyful.


----------



## platanoparty

i think Cassie Thorpe is the only YouTuber I fully enjoy (I still like a few others but to say some channels are super aimless as the pandemic has shifted is an understatement)

the real shakeen seems to be embedded in whatever drama is happening with superdacob (never liked his videos but after his purseforum bash session I am even less so a fan and don’t watch) and romina rose may. I had never heard of the latter before a few weeks ago but she is a hot mess.
She just seems like she is looking for attention and her style is just not in line with me. What I can’t stand about all these people is the drama surrounding quality as others have pointed out - but why is romina so desperate for Chanel when she was claiming she “made them so much money” (acting like a home shopping guide with her tacky videos??) and being yelled at by the staff. Then saying the quality issues were vast, and then still vying for a 22, but then still complaining after.

I used to enjoy TRS chatty videos while I did laundry but every other video now is just referencing those two and I find it so trite. I appreciate that Sophie Shohet and Isabelles Style still try to make original videos but at the end of the day I think the only person who isn’t a fear monger is Cassie and I really appreciate her for it. I am tired of YouTubers acting like they’re all friends (they mightbe) but it frequently feels like it’s just a drive for clicks and views. It’s just like when Tamara was robbed and everyone made so many videos about it. Less and less does YouTube feel like a fun outlet to see information and news about the luxury and fashion hobby we love and all about fitting into a clique and driving more drama.

Personally, it just reinforces a feeling that most of these people didn’t actually cared about the fashion hobby in the first place other than it being a status symbol. Which fine, who am I to judge. But as a lover of art and fashion and costume history, it’s just contrived to see people buy these things and use these things just to make money and impress others. Making complaints is totally valid and fair when it’s called for - it’s just embarrassing when you turn around a week later to buy up a whole bunch of product from a place with “ horrible quality and bad service “


----------



## Mad_la_mans

I also like Cassie, she is funny, she doesn't take herself too seriously, and she's not trying to be someone else - at least it seems this way. She has her own style, and buys things that truly makes her happy. I'm totally different, but I do enjoy her videos.


----------



## rockstuddiamond

I’m just in awe of how insane these youtubers are. How is it that video after video it’s the “stitching is cheap, the leather is trash, the flaps aren’t even, bags made in 2022 are bad quality, vintage is better than new, etc” but still plan on buying next seasons bags. So many of them are following Sophie Shohet. Make videos to complain for clicks and then buy the hype bag next season.


----------



## lallybelle

Yes to those who named Cassie. She has her own style and does her own thing. Granted her style might not vibe with everyone, but that's what makes her different. she doesn't fall into the same buying patterns as others do. Plus she's genuinely fun.

SOOOOO tired of the "Hermes Journey" crap. someone needs to tell these people they sound like idiots and they're buying tons of expensive things and STILL not getting a bag. I crack up at people buying blankets & dishes and tons of ugly t-shirts & shoes & click clack bracelets and such to try and get offers. No offense intended to those who the whole picture of the brand is truly their aesthetic and they truly love their things. Yes resale prices are off the chart but isn't getting what you really want better than going through all that? I got my B resale and I'm sure when I eventually get a Kelly, it will also be resale.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

lallybelle said:


> Yes to those who named Cassie. She has her own style and does her own thing. Granted her style might not vibe with everyone, but that's what makes her different. she doesn't fall into the same buying patterns as others do. Plus she's genuinely fun.
> 
> SOOOOO tired of the "Hermes Journey" crap. someone needs to tell these people they sound like idiots and they're buying tons of expensive things and STILL not getting a bag. I crack up at people buying blankets & dishes and tons of ugly t-shirts & shoes & click clack bracelets and such to try and get offers. No offense intended to those who the whole picture of the brand is truly their aesthetic and they truly love their things. Yes resale prices are off the chart but isn't getting what you really want better than going through all that? I got my B resale and I'm sure when I eventually get a Kelly, it will also be resale.


 
100% agree!! Hermes is nothing else, but one of the best loyalty programmes in the world. You earn your "points" by buying stuff you don't like, and then, instead of exchanging your "points" for something, you are just finally honoured and invited to spend more money on B or K  Masterpiece! I've been thinking about introducing something similar nights and days LOL! Apologise for the OFFtopic.


----------



## tpm1224

JLO1 said:


> I can NOT stand the REAL SHAKEEN bashing Hermes and CHANEL.  A know it all.



I used to like her when she first started her channel but then I soon unsubscribed when she got her Birkin. Her attitude towards receiving it was kind of flippant, or at least that’s how I perceived it. Then she had the video about the quality of the Chanel 22 and her Birkin.  At that point I was finished. Lol. 

Like others have stated, I never understand the constant commentaries about horrible quality blah blah blah, but yet continue to purchase.


----------



## jsmile

I saw another YouTuber (different content, nothing to do with designer/luxury goods) with just under 20k subscribers and she admitted to making $4k usd or so a month. So it is good money and I think youtubers make more money then we ever realize (especially if they have sponsorships). I guess being more controversial, having a different opinion or talking about quality gets more views


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Just curious...what turned you off about her getting her Birkin?  Her videos are too long I don’t have the patience to sit through lol 



tpm1224 said:


> I used to like her when she first started her channel but then I soon unsubscribed when she got her Birkin. Her attitude towards receiving it was kind of flippant, or at least that’s how I perceived it. Then she had the video about the quality of the Chanel 22 and her Birkin.  At that point I was finished. Lol.
> 
> Like others have stated, I never understand the constant commentaries about horrible quality blah blah blah, but yet continue to purchase.


----------



## tpm1224

PrincessTingTing said:


> Just curious...what turned you off about her getting her Birkin?  Her videos are too long I don’t have the patience to sit through lol



For me it was overall response and attitude about receiving the bag. She was kind of dismissive like “the bag was no big deal” and “nothing special”. Almost like there was zero appreciation. And watching the video was a turn off for me. Yes, anyone is entitled to feel whatever way they want to feel when receiving an item. But I after watching that video I had enough and unsubscribed.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Ah so she’s too cool for school....got it 



tpm1224 said:


> For me it was overall response and attitude about receiving the bag. She was kind of dismissive like “the bag was no big deal” and “nothing special”. Almost like there was zero appreciation. And watching the video was a turn off for me. Yes, anyone is entitled to feel whatever way they want to feel when receiving an item. But I after watching that video I had enough and unsubscribed.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## Tina1010

tpm1224 said:


> For me it was overall response and attitude about receiving the bag. She was kind of dismissive like “the bag was no big deal” and “nothing special”. Almost like there was zero appreciation. And watching the video was a turn off for me. Yes, anyone is entitled to feel whatever way they want to feel when receiving an item. But I after watching that video I had enough and unsubscribed.


I quickly skimmed through that video too and another one about the Hermes bag.. I get what you're saying but I think she was just a little disappointed because her Hermes bag is peeling or scuffing already and she mentioned it's being caused by the dustbag being too tight.  I can understand because in a way I feel the same way about Chanel.  I had the brand so hyped up in my head and I suppose with unrealistically high expectations, so when I finally got it after a decade of dreaming about it, I was left disappointed because of the issues I found/experiences with SA's.  I still love the classic Chanel design and I would be lucky to ever be in a position to purchase another one, but its not as big a hype for me as it used to be.  
On the other hand I'd like to add that these videos on quality issues got too into my head and now I can't help but inspect the bag the same way.  I wish I could unlearn some of that stuff and just enjoy my one and only luxury purchase without all the noise!  Sometimes the less you know the better!


----------



## rockstuddiamond

These youtubers are the definition of insanity - doing the same thing over and over again expecting different results. I'm so over these self-inflicted Chanel drama videos.


----------



## JLO1

The REAL SHAKEEN is already having quality issues with her Hermes Birkin and she describes it as "no big deal".  Super Dacob is posting yet ANOTHER Chanel bashing video - I am going to call CHANEL corporate HQ and complain about both Youtubers.  Super Dacob has 55.5k subscribers and also invites subs to join his "paid for content".  They are personally making money over bashing luxury brands. To me this is like shorting a company's stock. SD is also encouraging other customers to return Chanel22 for quality issues - used. I hope that these two brand abusers will stop getting offers for bags - they do not deserve them IMHO.  After calling CHANEL I will call HERMES and give my feedback.


----------



## CheckIfTheresACoupon

JLO1 said:


> The REAL SHAKEEN is already having quality issues with her Hermes Birkin and she describes it as "no big deal".  Super Dacob is posting yet ANOTHER Chanel bashing video - I am going to call CHANEL corporate HQ and complain about both Youtubers.  Super Dacob has 55.5k subscribers and also invites subs to join his "paid for content".  They are personally making money over bashing luxury brands. To me this is like shorting a company's stock. SD is also encouraging other customers to return Chanel22 for quality issues - used. I hope that these two brand abusers will stop getting offers for bags - they do not deserve them IMHO.  After calling CHANEL I will call HERMES and give my feedback.


I don’t think it’s that deep. 
people are free to speak about their own personal experiences with a product or brand.


----------



## tpm1224

JLO1 said:


> The REAL SHAKEEN is already having quality issues with her Hermes Birkin and she describes it as "no big deal".  Super Dacob is posting yet ANOTHER Chanel bashing video - I am going to call CHANEL corporate HQ and complain about both Youtubers.  Super Dacob has 55.5k subscribers and also invites subs to join his "paid for content".  They are personally making money over bashing luxury brands. To me this is like shorting a company's stock. SD is also encouraging other customers to return Chanel22 for quality issues - used. I hope that these two brand abusers will stop getting offers for bags - they do not deserve them IMHO.  After calling CHANEL I will call HERMES and give my feedback.



I don’t know about going that far. Yes I agree it’s not too enjoyable watching some of these you tubers, but as others mentioned they are free to say what they want. I just choose not to watch them any longer.


----------



## Noorasi

If I was working at the corporate offices at Hermès or Chanel and someone called to complain about another customer or Youtuber and tried to tell who the brand should and should not offer bags to... to be honest the only person I'd consider not offering any more bags to would be the petty person making that kind of a call.


----------



## HollyGrace

Noorasi said:


> If I was working at the corporate offices at Hermès or Chanel and someone called to complain about another customer or Youtuber and tried to tell who the brand should and should not offer bags to... to be honest the only person I'd consider not offering any more bags to would be the petty person making that kind of a call.


totally agree. Our honest advice.... do not call them...


----------



## lvr4shoes

I enjoy Dacobs channel very informative and fun. It’s not that serious to be butt hurt about what his OPINION is. The way some people ride or die for these brands is obsessive. Cut it out already.

I enjoy The Chic Maven’s channel. There’s something about an equestrians style that I am drawn to. Very classy yet unique. I enjoy Cassie Thorpe, Caleb Snell, and Minks4All also.



limonchello said:


> I like Cassie Thorpe, used to watch je suis lou, hello catwalk city and colourful noir but stopped eventually.


Colorful noir started to annoy me.


----------



## siditty

This yt/tpf drama is a lot. 

I like Super Dacob personally and he had every right to be upset about a bag that was showing damage after being worn once.  At these price points you're supposed to be paying for quality and I'd be upset too if that happened to a new bag


----------



## PrincessTingTing

lvr4shoes said:


> Colorful noir started to annoy me.


I love Cassie too. Colorful Noir...I can’t watch her videos anymore. There are only so many money saving videos I can watch but her channel is supposed to be about luxury and they got so repetitive real fast.


----------



## littles mom

Fortunately, I have not had any quality issues with any of my Chanel purchases. I love their brand! Because of many of these channels, I look for issues but have not found any. I have a difficult time watching the excessive unboxing of Hermes and Chanel bags. It just isn’t reality for most of us. How can you possibly use or appreciate each one?! Je Suis Lou is one of my favorites. She is younger but enjoyable to watch. Colorful Noir is another favorite. But, lately her videos make me feel uncomfortable instead of happy. She has great advice and makes me think twice. But, I personally also love color in my wardrobe too.


----------



## linhtp411

littles mom said:


> Fortunately, I have not had any quality issues with any of my Chanel purchases. I love their brand! Because of many of these channels, I look for issues but have not found any. I have a difficult time watching the excessive unboxing of Hermes and Chanel bags. It just isn’t reality for most of us. How can you possibly use or appreciate each one?! Je Suis Lou is one of my favorites. She is younger but enjoyable to watch. Colorful Noir is another favorite. But, lately her videos make me feel uncomfortable instead of happy. She has great advice and makes me think twice. But, I personally also love color in my wardrobe too.


I really liked Je Suis Lou when I found her channel but she started to annoy me so much with all the lies about being a full time student and buying all luxury with her own money from clothes, jewelry, shoes to the most expensive handbags from Hermes and Chanel. She's bought bags like we buy groceries without a blink. But I have to admit, at that young age, she has a beautiful collection that many of us in the 30s or 40s can't even dream of. At least she knows what she wants and has clear goals in life. She makes money and has a degree. She works hard. And she seems like a fun person. I don't think I could even do half of what she has achieved at this age when I was that young. So I still admire her and watch her videos lol.


----------



## littles mom

linhtp411 said:


> I really liked Je Suis Lou when I found her channel but she started to annoy me so much with all the lies about being a full time student and buying all luxury with her own money from clothes, jewelry, shoes to the most expensive handbags from Hermes and Chanel. She's bought bags like we buy groceries without a blink. But I have to admit, at that young age, she has a beautiful collection that many of us in the 30s or 40s can't even dream of. At least she knows what she wants and has clear goals in life. She makes money and has a degree. She works hard. And she seems like a fun person. I don't think I could even do half of what she has achieved at this age when I was that young. So I still admire her and watch her videos lol.


I agree. I love LVLoverCC when she does family and cooking videos. But, her shopping and hauls are SO difficult to watch. It’s so excessive. Her older videos were not like that. The recent one that she goes to Tiffany’s in NYC and her new ring. She says it cost as much as a car. I do not think I would show it like that. It’s beautiful but maybe not go into that detail. Plus all the other items, clothes, excessive bags from that trip … 
And, she just did the same in Texas. I don’t know. Maybe people enjoy seeing it.


----------



## beautybybacteri

littles mom said:


> I agree. I love LVLoverCC when she does family and cooking videos. But, her shopping and hauls are SO difficult to watch. It’s so excessive. Her older videos were not like that. The recent one that she goes to Tiffany’s in NYC and her new ring. She says it cost as much as a car. I do not think I would show it like that. It’s beautiful but maybe not go into that detail. Plus all the other items, clothes, excessive bags from that trip …
> And, she just did the same in Texas. I don’t know. Maybe people enjoy seeing it.


Is it not the "rule" that if you show it on the channel you can write that off as a business expense? It was quite overwhelming, her hauls. It is amazing how some have just so much, I wonder how you can enjoy it all (or even remember what you have!!).


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## littles mom

beautybybacteri said:


> Is it not the "rule" that if you show it on the channel you can write that off as a business expense? It was quite overwhelming, her hauls. It is amazing how some have just so much, I wonder how you can enjoy it all (or even remember what you have!!).


No, I don’t think the IRS is that generous lol. You can write off equipment, car payments, house expenses, electricity , things like that. But, not expensive personal jewelry and handbags .


----------



## linhtp411

beautybybacteri said:


> Is it not the "rule" that if you show it on the channel you can write that off as a business expense? It was quite overwhelming, her hauls. It is amazing how some have just so much, I wonder how you can enjoy it all (or even remember what you have!!).
> 
> 
> littles mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I love LVLoverCC when she does family and cooking videos. But, her shopping and hauls are SO difficult to watch. It’s so excessive. Her older videos were not like that. The recent one that she goes to Tiffany’s in NYC and her new ring. She says it cost as much as a car. I do not think I would show it like that. It’s beautiful but maybe not go into that detail. Plus all the other items, clothes, excessive bags from that trip …
> And, she just did the same in Texas. I don’t know. Maybe people enjoy seeing it.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember they are influencers and they also make money from Youtube. People tend to click more on haul videos, so the more unboxings they do, the more views they have. Some influencers buy to unbox and then return. I know some that are banned from FashionPhile and Louis Vuitton for doing that! SMH
Click to expand...


----------



## mariatd

littles mom said:


> No, I don’t think the IRS is that generous lol. You can write off equipment, car payments, house expenses, electricity , things like that. But, not expensive personal jewelry and handbags .


... and only if that car, equipment, etc. is use solely for the business.  If a car is used for personal use, only the portion related to business trips can be written off.  Since most of those bags are used for personal reasons, they would not qualify as a business expense.


----------



## rockstuddiamond

I’m finding that I’m unsubscribing from so many youtubers recently. So many of them just talk **** about Chanel for views.


----------



## 7th House

I just found Cassie Thorpe yesterday and I find her super entertaining.  I love it. However, I have unsubscribed from Romina. Her recent videos annoy me plus the fact that she goes to stores, try out a million bags and say "what do you think guys?" and doesn't even buy a thing. Plus her drama with Chanel. If I own a business and someone just keeps doing videos there without buying... I. Sorry but you gotta get out.


----------



## TinyB

7th House said:


> I just found Cassie Thorpe yesterday and I find her super entertaining.  I love it. However, I have unsubscribed from Romina. Her recent videos annoy me plus the fact that she goes to stores, try out a million bags and say "what do you think guys?" and doesn't even buy a thing. Plus her drama with Chanel. If I own a business and someone just keeps doing videos there without buying... I. Sorry but you gotta get out.


I can't watch Romina for this reason (let alone her Chanel drama). She would go to stores and try zillions of bags and never buy any. Indeed, she's not obligated to buy anything but I feel bad for the SAs having to assist her for hours only for her views (while she's claiming of selling hundreds of thousand dollars worth of bags for the brand)


----------



## 7th House

TinyB said:


> I can't watch Romina for this reason (let alone her Chanel drama). She would go to stores and try zillions of bags and never buy any. Indeed, she's not obligated to buy anything but I feel bad for the SAs having to assist her for hours only for her views (while she's claiming of selling hundreds of thousand dollars worth of bags for the brand)


I thought I was the only one who noticed! It was just a repetitive thing. It's prolly why she got kicked out of the store already. If she's done it multiple times, they will remember who she is. 

And then not long after, she makes a video about the Chanel 22 bag. Like seriously. If you make so much drama about them kicking you out of their store, why buy their products only to complain about it online. I personally will put my money elsewhere if I feel I was mistreated in anyway. Hence, I didn't think she was being genuine as a youtuber. Too much drama. Like Purseonfleek who had a video of her in tears because of Hermes and still buys Hermes products. Whyyyyyyy????


----------



## azukitea

Maria Draganova  is my favorite


----------



## jsmile

This is an interesting video. I like SheaWhitney and she does put in dislaimers but it sends the wrong message.


----------



## 7th House

jsmile said:


> This is an interesting video. I like SheaWhitney and she does put in dislaimers but it sends the wrong message.



Thanks for recommending this video! I watched it. She talked about diamonds but... I'm not a fan of *real* diamonds that are mined because of - - "Blood Diamond". Even if the resell value is high, I think I won't partake in it. My engagement ring is lab grown by our conscious choice.


----------



## nycmamaofone

jsmile said:


> This is an interesting video. I like SheaWhitney and she does put in dislaimers but it sends the wrong message.



I saw this video even though I have generally stopped watching Shea since most of her videos are about Amazon. I wonder who her target audience is since this particular video is out of most people’s leagues and I noticed that in the comments.


----------



## Mallowsandchanel

limonchello said:


> I like Cassie Thorpe, used to watch je suis lou, hello catwalk city and colourful noir but stopped eventually.





Not catwalk please. She always tells us she quits Chanel but the first one to grab for the views


----------



## Mallowsandchanel

rockstuddiamond said:


> I feel my whole youtube algorithm is pushing these Chanel quality drama videos. Fine, complain about it, the quality is obviously not what is used to be. But it's the intensity of the drama around these videos, where these youtubers talk about how disappointed they are in the brand but 2 weeks later it's another unboxing. Then we'll see another quality issue video. It's so predictable at this point. If they were really truly obsessed with quality and leather they would just go on the Hermes journey. I at least respect those Chanel-to-Hermes youtubers more because they have a genuine interest in quality. I love Chanel but it's heritage is not in leather.


This. They will hype the price increase and ride the norm and angst. Then,for few weeks , oh another  unboxing!!! It’s cyclical and annoying


----------



## jsmile

nycmamaofone said:


> I saw this video even though I have generally stopped watching Shea since most of her videos are about Amazon. I wonder who her target audience is since this particular video is out of most people’s leagues and I noticed that in the comments.


I hope she has a lot of security in her home. she's basically publicizing how much she owns and its not the hardest thing in the world to search where she and Josh live.


----------



## Spinning E

azukitea said:


> Maria Draganova  is my favorite


Yes, I really like that she is not into drama.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## Rituals83

I just saw Fashionablyamy is doing a vlog sale and just checked the pricing and nearly fell off my chair! Some of the prices are sooo much over retail.. like I appreciate things like heart bag are hard to find etc but still I think morally I would be feeling guilty to charge that much over retail. Hmm… I know to each their own but just surprised she’s parting with items she was gushing over a month or so ago. Esp the heart and Prada crystal bag.. others I can understand she might be over them and needs the funds for Kelly next. But it’s confusing as one minute you’re talking so highly of the bags and influencing the audience and next they are on the chopping block.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Rituals83 said:


> I just saw Fashionablyamy is doing a vlog sale and just checked the pricing and nearly fell off my chair! Some of the prices are sooo much over retail.. like I appreciate things like heart bag are hard to find etc but still I think morally I would be feeling guilty to charge that much over retail. Hmm… I know to each their own but just surprised she’s parting with items she was gushing over a month or so ago. Esp the heart and Prada crystal bag.. others I can understand she might be over them and needs the funds for Kelly next. But it’s confusing as one minute you’re talking so highly of the bags and influencing the audience and next they are on the chopping block.


I saw her vlog sale video too and shocked by the price of the bags, like heart bag for 9900 CAD and trendy cc 7900 CAD
Really if anyone is reading this and thinking of buying from her - please think twice ! 

It has become a norm that YouTubers buy  most popular bags, praise  them for a while and then sell them to poor subscribers and process continues! Awful !


----------



## idlehen

Rituals83 said:


> I just saw Fashionablyamy is doing a vlog sale and just checked the pricing and nearly fell off my chair! Some of the prices are sooo much over retail.. like I appreciate things like heart bag are hard to find etc but still I think morally I would be feeling guilty to charge that much over retail. Hmm… I know to each their own but just surprised she’s parting with items she was gushing over a month or so ago. Esp the heart and Prada crystal bag.. others I can understand she might be over them and needs the funds for Kelly next. But it’s confusing as one minute you’re talking so highly of the bags and influencing the audience and next they are on the chopping block.


I'm actually the same with my bags sometimes (as well as other purchases) so I can understand gushing over something then selling it a month later. I think it's hard to understand people's buying habits if it's not similar to your own. Amy's buying habits are a bit like mine, so I was surprised to see people getting so upset whenever she sells her stuff.


----------



## fantajisan

idlehen said:


> I'm actually the same with my bags sometimes (as well as other purchases) so I can understand gushing over something then selling it a month later. I think it's hard to understand people's buying habits if it's not similar to your own. Amy's buying habits are a bit like mine, so I was surprised to see people getting so upset whenever she sells her stuff.


What makes me sad is her selling the bags that she still presumably likes (as I haven't seen her comment on why these bags haven't worked out for her) to fund more uninspired H purchases so she can keep her abusive relationship with Hermes going.


----------



## fairylady

idlehen said:


> I'm actually the same with my bags sometimes (as well as other purchases) so I can understand gushing over something then selling it a month later. I think it's hard to understand people's buying habits if it's not similar to your own. Amy's buying habits are a bit like mine, so I was surprised to see people getting so upset whenever she sells her stuff.


I think the reason why people are upset is because she is profiting off her platform using her subscribers to off load some of her things that she got to make unboxing videos for more views and accumulate endorsement deals on top of that. After she is done hyping up these products and then unload these stuff the cycle begins all over again. Whereas people like us who don't have such a platform and tried to spend money like that, it would lead us into a pile of debt because we all know that selling to a consignment store is a big lost. To each their own but something about spending my own hard earned money to support the overspending cultures designed to make us all feel bad about our current "collection" seems odd. How many people can really watch and like the bags and actually have the means to get it and just sits out and say "I'm good"? The more you look the more you will want. At least that's how it is for me so I try to just avoid watching it in general. lol


----------



## CrazyCool01

fairylady said:


> I think the reason why people are upset is because she is profiting off her platform using her subscribers to off load some of her things that she got to make unboxing videos for more views and accumulate endorsement deals on top of that. After she is done hyping up these products and then unload these stuff the cycle begins all over again. Whereas people like us who don't have such a platform and tried to spend money like that, it would lead us into a pile of debt because we all know that selling to a consignment store is a big lost. To each their own but something about spending my own hard earned money to support the overspending cultures designed to make us all feel bad about our current "collection" seems odd. How many people can really watch and like the bags and actually have the means to get it and just sits out and say "I'm good"? The more you look the more you will want. At least that's how it is for me so I try to just avoid watching it in general. lol


adding to @fairylady  - there are so many genuine customers who love and cherish these popular bags/colours  and end up buying for a premium since they are mainly offered to VIPS/Youtubers. It is what it is ..


----------



## idlehen

fantajisan said:


> What makes me sad is her selling the bags that she still presumably likes (as I haven't seen her comment on why these bags haven't worked out for her) to fund more uninspired H purchases so she can keep her abusive relationship with Hermes going.


Haha I think we can admit that all relationships with a luxury brand is somewhat abusive  I never found shopping so stressful as when I start started looking for Chanel classic bags. But hopefully Amy won't regret any of her sales.




fairylady said:


> I think the reason why people are upset is because she is profiting off her platform using her subscribers to off load some of her things that she got to make unboxing videos for more views and accumulate endorsement deals on top of that. After she is done hyping up these products and then unload these stuff the cycle begins all over again. Whereas people like us who don't have such a platform and tried to spend money like that, it would lead us into a pile of debt because we all know that selling to a consignment store is a big lost. To each their own but something about spending my own hard earned money to support the overspending cultures designed to make us all feel bad about our current "collection" seems odd. How many people can really watch and like the bags and actually have the means to get it and just sits out and say "I'm good"? The more you look the more you will want. At least that's how it is for me so I try to just avoid watching it in general. lol


Honestly I don't think I ever watched her videos and thought she only got so and so bag in order to make a video on it without actually wanting the bag at least a little. I guess she could be doing that but only she knows... and I do think she's lucky that she has a following she can easily sell her bags to. I watch mostly for entertainment and eye candy and maybe research. As you said, there are very few people who can live that way anyway, so there's no reason to try to keep up or compare "collections". Personally I like watching Amy's channel because she buys all this stuff I would never wear so it's cool to see how it'd be style lol. Plus this way I can live through her Hermes journey without doing it myself haha.


----------



## lallybelle

She's gotta make up for finally getting her Birkin. :rolls eyes:

LOL comments are turned off.


----------



## jsmile

The funny thing is that Amy is asking more for her heart bag that any reseller/consignment/personal shopper.

I would suggest that she be more conscious about her bag purchases but then again she needs content for her youtube channel.


----------



## CrazyCool01

jsmile said:


> The funny thing is that Amy is asking more for her heart bag that any reseller/consignment/personal shopper.
> 
> I would suggest that she be more conscious about her bag purchases but then again she needs content for her youtube channel.


It is all about hauls or drama on youtube ! These are the most watched videos unfortunately


----------



## 7th House

CrazyCool01 said:


> It is all bought hauls or drama on youtube ! These are the most watched videos unfortunately


Just like hello cat walk city posting on insta and youtube about Chanel price increases and yet still buys them. So stressful to watch. Like stop talking about the price increase when you gonna buy it. I personally stopped complaining about things like this. If I can't afford it, I won't buy it. But chanel or lv isn't gonna budge just because I find them expensive. And I won't stress people around me by always talking about price increases of these bags.


----------



## CrazyCool01

7th House said:


> Just like hello cat walk city posting on insta and youtube about Chanel price increases and yet still buys them. So stressful to watch. Like stop talking about the price increase when you gonna buy it. I personally stopped complaining about things like this. If I can't afford it, I won't buy it. But chanel or lv isn't gonna budge just because I find them expensive. And I won't stress people around me by always talking about price increases of these bags.


100% agreed, CWC is super annoying


----------



## Mallowsandchanel

CrazyCool01 said:


> 100% agreed, CWC is super annoying



Guess what, she’s hyping up her Deauville lol


----------



## CrazyCool01

Mallowsandchanel said:


> Guess what, she’s hyping up her Deauville lol


she will to get some views and soon "oh! No! it didn't work and it is going on Chopping board "


----------



## 7th House

CrazyCool01 said:


> she will to get some views and soon "oh! No! it didn't work and it is going on Chopping board "


She's gonna do the math infront of us too. Lol


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## jsmile

fantajisan said:


> What makes me sad is her selling the bags that she still presumably likes (as I haven't seen her comment on why these bags haven't worked out for her) to fund more uninspired H purchases so she can keep her abusive relationship with Hermes going.


LOL i guess "love love love" for all these youtubers, is love no more


----------



## jsmile

Is this the size of small trendy that she's selling?


----------



## icedcoffee

I think so!  When she got her Prada bag, I was like why the heck did she even bother to get it, b/c it's not Chanel and she is definitely going to sell it later lol.  So, I jotted down how much it retailed for then:  $2450.  And now, she's selling it, used, for $3K.  I feel like all of her prices reek of "greed".

I like her videos, but I find it hard to like her b/c of that.  She has more than enough money to shop from the newest Chanel/H collection every season, yet she's still "ripping" off her subbies, so she has even more money to buy more Chanel and B/K/C's lol.  I have to admit that I also don't like how her SAs must all adore her/treat her like a VIP for being such a big customer, but behind the scenes, she just sells a lot of the items later on in the year for a profit.  But hey, I know life is unfair


----------



## jsmile

icedcoffee said:


> I think so!  When she got her Prada bag, I was like why the heck did she even bother to get it, b/c it's not Chanel and she is definitely going to sell it later lol.  So, I jotted down how much it retailed for then:  $2450.  And now, she's selling it, used, for $3K.  I feel like all of her prices reek of "greed".


It's not only the several items above retail. Everything she is selling is above retail price. She's used all the items and then is selling it for more than what she actually paid for before the price increases. Ie trendy cc.  It probably wouldn't come off less as greed if she didn't list everything at the same time or called it a "vlog sale".


----------



## platanoparty

I saw the real shakeen participated in an “emergency meeting” with classics with a quirk, super Dacob, and another YouTuber I’m unfamiliar with. I’m sure there’s useful information as I haven’t watched but I couldn’t help but chuckle it sounds like a business council meeting (not sure helpful it is without official Chanel representative). I wonder what Chanel thinks of videos like this.

Personally I’m really not sure if youtubers are just riding the wave of drama for views, but when people on the forum have issues or concerns about products, I personally trust them a lot more. traceySh’s thread has turned into something major with a lot of business and historical context from amazingly knowledgeable people. I’m grateful we have this community of resources  here.


----------



## icedcoffee

jsmile said:


> It's not only the several items above retail. Everything she is selling is above retail price. She's used all the items and then is selling it for more than what she actually paid for before the price increases. Ie trendy cc.  It probably wouldn't come off less as greed if she didn't list everything at the same time or called it a "vlog sale".


You are right!  I was waiting to see if anyone would comment on her listing everything above the most current retail price haha.

Her Manolos are shockingly below retail lol, but that's b/c she got them on sale (and it's been a long time and no one's bought them yet).  In that post though, you can see that she peeled off the sale price sticker, leaving only the original price sticker.  As if she was actually going to give her subbies a deal   I am not rich enough to buy H like her, so I'm unfamiliar w/ it.  I think the H eze sandals retail for like $730?  She listed them, used lol, for $950, so are they that desirable and hard to get?  Wouldn't people rather buy these pre-spend items from their SA so they can get a QB? lol.


----------



## LuxuryLvr

7th House said:


> She's gonna do the math infront of us too. Lol


Her and that damn calculator


----------



## linhtp411

Rituals83 said:


> I just saw Fashionablyamy is doing a vlog sale and just checked the pricing and nearly fell off my chair! Some of the prices are sooo much over retail.. like I appreciate things like heart bag are hard to find etc but still I think morally I would be feeling guilty to charge that much over retail. Hmm… I know to each their own but just surprised she’s parting with items she was gushing over a month or so ago. Esp the heart and Prada crystal bag.. others I can understand she might be over them and needs the funds for Kelly next. But it’s confusing as one minute you’re talking so highly of the bags and influencing the audience and next they are on the chopping block.





CrazyCool01 said:


> I saw her vlog sale video too and shocked by the price of the bags, like heart bag for 9900 CAD and trendy cc 7900 CAD
> Really if anyone is reading this and thinking of buying from her - please think twice !
> 
> It has become a norm that YouTubers buy  most popular bags, praise  them for a while and then sell them to poor subscribers and process continues! Awful !



Remember Youtubers buy to unbox, create content and keep status with their SAs so they can buy more and create more content. The more unboxings they have, the more clicks they get. So it's understandable when she buys one thing today, raves about it, and sells for profits tomorrow.

She said in the Vlog sale that she won't sell all of her Chanel stuff to buy Hermes, but she has sold half of her Chanel collection to fund Hermes, and who knows what she will sell in the future to fund a Kelly. Her journey with Hermes is just so toxic, it does make me sick when I think about the torture she has to go through mentally and physically. With the amount she has spent (not to mention her energy, time, efforts...), she can definitely get any bag she wants in the pre-loved market. But hey, she's a Youtuber, she has the means to buy and sell to make up for what she has lost. The longer the journey, the more unboxings/videos/ clicks/profits she makes. I have a feeling she's on the next wagon to get another H bag. SMH. She'll be like "I'll be very patient because I already own 3 bags from them, so I'm not under pressure this time" lol. Enthusiasm on YouTube is so fake nowadays. It all comes down to profits.   

You all should check out Carol Chan's channel. She seems very down to earth. She buys what she likes and she does seem to enjoy the things she buys. I do enjoy all of her videos.


----------



## jsmile

Notice how she doesn't even post the details of her items for sale.  It's not very transparent... She doesn't publically disclose the condition,  details on what's included or her payment method.  I guess her "subbies" love her and trust that she doesn't use her items (but just look at her trendy cc) and then trust her to give her $10k.


----------



## idlehen

jsmile said:


> Notice how she doesn't even post the details of her items for sale.  It's not very transparent... She doesn't publically disclose the condition,  details on what's included or her payment method.  I guess her "subbies" love her and trust that she doesn't use her items (but just look at her trendy cc) and then trust her to give her $10k.


It's all posted in the description of her sale video, and she says how to contact her and her payment method at the start of the video.


----------



## LuxuryLvr

linhtp411 said:


> Remember Youtubers buy to unbox, create content and keep status with their SAs so they can buy more and create more content. The more unboxings they have, the more clicks they get. So it's understandable when she buys one thing today, raves about it, and sells for profits tomorrow.
> 
> She said in the Vlog sale that she won't sell all of her Chanel stuff to buy Hermes, but she has sold half of her Chanel collection to fund Hermes, and who knows what she will sell in the future to fund a Kelly. Her journey with Hermes is just so toxic, it does make me sick when I think about the torture she has to go through mentally and physically. With the amount she has spent (not to mention her energy, time, efforts...), she can definitely get any bag she wants in the pre-loved market. But hey, she's a Youtuber, she has the means to buy and sell to make up for what she has lost. The longer the journey, the more unboxings/videos/ clicks/profits she makes. I have a feeling she's on the next wagon to get another H bag. SMH. She'll be like "I'll be very patient because I already own 3 bags from them, so I'm not under pressure this time" lol. Enthusiasm on YouTube is so fake nowadays. It all comes down to profits.
> 
> You all should check out Carol Chan's channel. She seems very down to earth. She buys what she likes and she does seem to enjoy the things she buys. I do enjoy all of her videos.


+1 for Carol Chan. Love her!


----------



## jsmile

idlehen said:


> It's all posted in the description of her sale video, and she says how to contact her and her payment method at the start of the video.


Not on the ig account.
You mean she makes you watch her entire video for her to tell you the condition of her items? Great way to get click$ too

Also the payment method is not very transparent.  But I guess the onus is on the buyer to understand what it means to send 10k to someone by wise.


----------



## cartel

Was Amy selling her trendy cc for above retail? I missed the price as it’s pending sale. If she did, that’s so extortionate! They’re really not difficult to get at the boutique. I have a lot of strong opinions about her but I’ll keep my mouth shut as this isn’t a gossip forum.

+1 on all the thoughts on CWC. She’s so sanctimonious and her voice gives me the heebies. I refuse to watch her videos! Lol


----------



## chicfinds

maybe an unpopular opinion but i think there is a misconception that social media content creators that do constant unboxings bring in a significant amount of income from 'views' and ‘lilysilk like sponsors’ to fund these indulgent shopping hauls. if it was that easy to make $$ off a social media channel (and just unbox what you've bought at the mall that day), everyone would do it! Just unbox and return. and the cycle repeats. lol. also, i'm not sure how many subscribers would actually buy these 'preowned' items from these channels. any logical person would do their research first prior to buying an expensive bag. you're not going to pay $xxxx for a chanel bag from an individual reseller when you can buy it for a similar price from a reputable consignment store, etc. and even if you had to pay a little more on Fashionphile (wouldn't you want to buy from FP instead?? - their generous 30 day return policy is a no brainer for anyone making an expensive luxury purchase). 
Also for what it’s worth, selling Chanel items is not that difficult to do on your own (having a social media channel to unload things doesn’t makes it any more profitable imo). I had a pretty large Chanel collection at one point and rehomed many of my bags because i wasn't using them enough ( made my money back and a lot more with the multiple price increases chanel has had).


----------



## icedcoffee

jsmile said:


> Notice how she doesn't even post the details of her items for sale.  It's not very transparent... She doesn't publically disclose the condition,  details on what's included or her payment method.  I guess her "subbies" love her and trust that she doesn't use her items (but just look at her trendy cc) and then trust her to give her $10k.


I know what you mean about her subbies loving her   TBH, I was surprised that some of them would gift her things like H lipsticks, which I'm guessing is probably one of the priciest lipsticks?  And as you know, someone else gifted her a rodeo to go w/ her B.  She's already $$$$ and IMO, a baller lol, so I suppose that's why I find it surprising and amusing.  She is a very eloquent speaker etc., so I can see why people love her though.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## 7th House

LuxuryLvr said:


> Her and that damn calculator


Hahaha I just saw her video. Damn she actually did the math


----------



## idlehen

jsmile said:


> Not on the ig account.
> You mean she makes you watch her entire video for her to tell you the condition of her items? Great way to get click$ too
> 
> Also the payment method is not very transparent.  But I guess the onus is on the buyer to understand what it means to send 10k to someone by wise.


Oh I don't follow her on IG so I wouldn't know. But her video description has all the info including price, condition, inclusions - so you don't have to watch any of the video if you don't want, but I would assume if someone was interested they would watch the video anyway in order to see the item. Dunno about the actual buying process with her though, or Wise. I'm not in Canada and I'm not interested in buying internationally. But I'm in a few selling groups and many people use Wise for international sales so it's not uncommon. Whenever you buy secondhand from someone you always have to know the pros and cons behind your payment method. I would hope anyone buying is doing their due diligence regardless of who the seller is.


----------



## minnnea

icedcoffee said:


> I think so!  When she got her Prada bag, I was like why the heck did she even bother to get it, b/c it's not Chanel and she is definitely going to sell it later lol.  So, I jotted down how much it retailed for then:  $2450.  And now, she's selling it, used, for $3K.  I feel like all of her prices reek of "greed".
> 
> I like her videos, but I find it hard to like her b/c of that.  She has more than enough money to shop from the newest Chanel/H collection every season, yet she's still "ripping" off her subbies, so she has even more money to buy more Chanel and B/K/C's lol.  I have to admit that I also don't like how her SAs must all adore her/treat her like a VIP for being such a big customer, but behind the scenes, she just sells a lot of the items later on in the year for a profit.  But hey, I know life is unfair


Why is the atmosphere so hostile for influencers trying to sell their luxury goods with profit (and doing ”co-operation” meaning commersials for other brands). Maybe they started youtube as a hobby once but for many it is also a business. They are entrepreuners. Why should not an influencer make a profit as other business owners that is something that amazes me. 

H for instance could double the prices of their QB and make reselling less lucrative but the current model makes revenue higher with more sales. I am not convinced that at the corporate office resellers ar particulary disliked more wieved as something in a sense unpleasent but very profitable group that creates a lot of demand. JMO.


----------



## 7th House

minnnea said:


> Why is the atmosphere so hostile for influencers trying to sell their luxury goods with profit (and doing ”co-operation” meaning commersials for other brands). Maybe they started youtube as a hobby once but for many it is also a business. They are entrepreuners. Why should not an influencer make a profit as other business owners that is something that amazes me.
> 
> H for instance could double the prices of their QB and make reselling less lucrative but the current model makes revenue higher with more sales. I am not convinced that at the corporate office resellers ar particulary disliked more wieved as something in a sense unpleasent but very profitable group that creates a lot of demand. JMO.


I guess because they seem like hoarders which contribute to stock shortage and price increase? 

Pardon my limited view as I've just followed some of them recently. But as a regular consumer who only buy products that I like, it makes me feel like its always pandemic times in the supermarket. Meaning - - people are hoarding eggs, toilet rolls that they won't use and then either they sell it at a higher price or other people who actually want to buy the items cannot access them. Due to shortage in supply, the price increases. 

So youtubers who actually purchase bags for example, like the heart bag which is difficult to get because its sold out and then they have access to it, unbox it and then sell it at a more expensive price makes me upset. If its happened once, fine. Easier to understand that maybe she changed her mind. But to do it over and over again makes me have a negative impression about the youtuber.


----------



## minnnea

7th House said:


> I guess because they seem like hoarders which contribute to stock shortage and price increase?
> 
> Pardon my limited view as I've just followed some of them recently. But as a regular consumer who only buy products that I like, it makes me feel like its always pandemic times in the supermarket. Meaning - - people are hoarding eggs, toilet rolls that they won't use and then either they sell it at a higher price or other people who actually want to buy the items cannot access them. Due to shortage in supply, the price increases.
> 
> So youtubers who actually purchase bags for example, like the heart bag which is difficult to get because its sold out and then they have access to it, unbox it and then sell it at a more expensive price makes me upset. If its happened once, fine. Easier to understand that maybe she changed her mind. But to do it over and over again makes me have a negative impression about the youtuber.


May I desagree here. What the influencers buy is a drop in the ocean - what their followers/”other people” purchase matter big time. If influencers are hoarders that would make many of us hoarders too, many collectors and every VIP. When a product is scarce (or Chanel wants us to believe so) price increase should happen. Not keeping up the demand is IMO more of choice in luxury industry than in many other businesses in the long term. As long as there is a profit to be made from reselling someone will make it. And looking by the volumes it is the consignment shops and other businesses that drive price up from reselling not single influencers.

I am not sure if we other people either always want all the luxe we buy. Influencers do hauls to get viewers, maybe they still like the stuff, maybe sell it later.  But I am sure non-ifluencers also buy things just of FOMO, they get caught in the moment when a bag is trending, they want to make a profit, they buy just for collecting. My point is I do not think an influencer buying a Chanel bag for her reasons is any worse or better than a tpfer buying a trendy handbag even if she has a huge collection of Chanels.  

EDIT: I am by no means an influencer (nor make any social media) but I follow many luxury youtubers. 

To the original topic my favorite Chanel tuber is Maria Draganova. She is over the top with her CC purchases but seem to genuinly love the brand. She is excessive yes. A Chanel hoarder in every essence. I sort of enjoy her vlogs - it is just shopping and unboxing not tips how to get an QB etc.


----------



## fairylady

minnnea said:


> May I desagree here. What the influencers buy is a drop in the ocean - what their followers/”other people” purchase matter big time. If influencers are hoarders that would make many of us hoarders too, many collectors and every VIP. When a product is scarce (or Chanel wants us to believe so) price increase should happen. Not keeping up the demand is IMO more of choice in luxury industry than in many other businesses in the long term. As long as there is a profit to be made from reselling someone will make it. And looking by the volumes it is the consignment shops and other businesses that drive price up from reselling not single influencers.


Actually back then the vip would buy purses to use it and when they have too much then they do offload it but it’s usually at a lost and very rarely there are a premiums. Unlike how influencers are doing it these day. They keep bags in pristine condition and tried to sell it for a premium and at the same time they have raised up the bar for us consumers so now these brands thinks they no longer have to keep the quality or price reasonable because people will still buy! And why do they buy? Because they can just keep it and sparingly use it and offload it later as “pristine condition” And the cycle starts again.

We are losing more of our purchasing power because people have found a loop hole due to other people feeling fomo. The influencers that we watch are part of that problem, sure not 100% the problem but the ones who sells at a premiums are part of that problem so I see why others are upset because their once favorite YouTubers is now showing so much greed that it’s impossible to miss. I don’t see melinbourne or lvlovercc selling their stuff for a premiums to their subbies and they have way more purses than her.


----------



## 7th House

minnnea said:


> May I desagree here. What the influencers buy is a drop in the ocean - what their followers/”other people” purchase matter big time. If influencers are hoarders that would make many of us hoarders too, many collectors and every VIP. When a product is scarce (or Chanel wants us to believe so) price increase should happen. Not keeping up the demand is IMO more of choice in luxury industry than in many other businesses in the long term. As long as there is a profit to be made from reselling someone will make it. And looking by the volumes it is the consignment shops and other businesses that drive price up from reselling not single influencers.
> 
> I am not sure if we other people either always want all the luxe we buy. Influencers do hauls to get viewers, maybe they still like the stuff, maybe sell it later.  But I am sure non-ifluencers also buy things just of FOMO, they get caught in the moment when a bag is trending, they want to make a profit, they buy just for collecting. My point is I do not think an influencer buying a Chanel bag for her reasons is any worse or better than a tpfer buying a trendy handbag even if she has a huge collection of Chanels.
> 
> EDIT: I am by no means an influencer (nor make any social media) but I follow many luxury youtubers.
> 
> To the original topic my favorite Chanel tuber is Maria Draganova. She is over the top with her CC purchases but seem to genuinly love the brand. She is excessive yes. A Chanel hoarder in every essence. I sort of enjoy her vlogs - it is just shopping and unboxing not tips how to get an QB etc.


I agree with some points that you mentioned. Although, we also have to note that the influencer generation also contributed in the increase in debt and decrease in savings for this generation. Users of BNPL has boomed because of so much influencing left, right and center. What influencers buy is probably a drop in the ocean but the size of their audience reach isn't. Only for the same influencers to actually resell their items for profit. Back in the day, people did not get enticed by influencers saying "this bag is a must have in a bag lovers collection". It's fake advertisement if they say its their dream bag and then they sell it for profit few months later. 

I find that the difference between a business reselling luxe items is that they are clearly a business that resell luxe items. It's what they do. YouTube influencers usually say they're unboxing an item they really love without disclosing that they intend to resell it for profit in a month or so. 

I think we will agree to disagree on this as we all have different views about influencers. ❤️ I'm probably on the group that don't like ones that hoard now and sell in a month or so as I feel they aren't being very genuine.


----------



## phoenixfeather

7th House said:


> I find that the difference between a business reselling luxe items is that they are clearly a business that resell luxe items. It's what they do. YouTube influencers usually say they're unboxing an item they really love without disclosing that they intend to resell it for profit in a month or so.


THIS! It's the dishonesty of their "business model" what makes it so upsetting.


----------



## luxsal

I have no hate towards these YouTubers now. I understand it is their job which is why I unfollowed several of them. When I first got into luxury bags and accessories which is not too long ago, I watched several videos before making a purchase of the item I am truly interested in. I agree that they were helpful. But what I found later was most of them end up selling the bags sometimes at premium to their followers which I found very annoying. As a recent example, when I was interested in the caramel 19 bag, I found one YouTuber who did a great video on it. She talked about how she got the bag after hunting it down when it was first released, showed styling tips, what fits, etc etc. Very soon about a few months later, she sold the bag citing reasons that she is not using it any more. I will not go into details of this said YouTuber. I found it extremely distasteful and dishonest. I barely watch any of them now especially since I joined this forum. I honestly have learned a lot from this forum than most of these YouTubers. So thank you to all of you! 

Emma Anders is one YouTuber who I like. She is honest and her videos are to the point and short. Cassie Thorpe is also great but lately her videos have been only vlogs which I am not interested in.


----------



## Mallowsandchanel

LuxuryLvr said:


> Her and that damn calculator


Oh she’s having a luxury fatigue ATM
After scoring an Hermes and doing Chanel vlogs with her DV? Haha Please don’t push those lesser-known sponsored brands


----------



## phoenixfeather

I know many here find him controversial but I really enjoy watching Super Dacob. I find him very informative and highly entertaining. I often share his opinions and like his personality.


----------



## lallybelle

UGH NO. I have told Youtube not to put him in my suggestions.


----------



## rockstuddiamond

phoenixfeather said:


> I know many here find him controversial but I really enjoy watching Super Dacob. I find him very informative and highly entertaining. I often share his opinions and like his personality.


I enjoy his content. I appreciate his love for Chanel and luxury, it's more genuine. I get the sense he wants brands to be better. Other youtubers come across as trying to join the handbag rat race, buying and selling for the sake of the gram.


----------



## Nobmaceur13

Super Dacob can be hit or miss but I still watch every so often- simply Because his views and opinions change depending on the video title. He shades Chanel a lot yet still buys items but then creates drama around the items, picking the tiniest faults but then showcases them in the next video. He is informed about the heritage of Chanel and it’s clearly a passion of his but I think he leverages drama for views. The chat box and people sending him money I find odd, why would anyone do that?


----------



## papertiger

I don't watch specialist Chanel influencers, but I'm noticing quite a few content creators that are better known for luxury make-up reviews etc, moonlight with lifestyle (what their makeup channel's bought them) and so many choose Chanel bags. Seems the 19s and the 22s are favourite atm, as are the slides/espadrilles. I've watched a couple, but like the Hermes unboxings or review, it's a bit like watching a vid meant for a 4 year old (even those who don't have  a single designer bag or pair of shoes know bags). It would be more interesting if they tested their bags the way they test the makeup and skincare, e.g. all day test, different outfits/style problems,   etc.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## linhtp411

It may sound mean to say this but I really enjoy seeing our members roasting YouTubers    I'm just here for the tea anyway


----------



## fantajisan

On topic, I've been really enjoying Cassie and Amelia Rose. I appreciate that they buy funky things that they truly love and that reflect their personalities, even if hardly any of those things are to my personal taste.


----------



## umamanikam

What’s with Dacob .Typical drama queen .He buys stuff from Chanel and complains about it breaking ,cracking blah blah blah .Is that the new agenda ,complain .Why can t they stop buying if the brand is not what suit them .


----------



## Tina1010

umamanikam said:


> What’s with Dacob .Typical drama queen .He buys stuff from Chanel and complains about it breaking ,cracking blah blah blah .Is that the new agenda ,complain .Why can t they stop buying if the brand is not what suit them .


I genuinely want to understand comments like this.  Because I've been told the same and I honestly don't understand why.  Why is it that when someone complains about the quality of an item that costs thousands of dollars, it comes down to the brand not being for them?  He seems to genuinely love his Chanel items from back in the day which were of top quality but is upset with recent quality and voicing his opinion which I think is great for all of us consumers as a whole to learn and be aware of. I highly doubt Chanel will care to correct, but we can hope.  I'm going to go off of someone else's anology.. that if you go an buy a fruit you love, for example an apple, and a few times you get a dented or overly ripe one, will you then generalize and say apples are just not for you?  I don't think he is overly dramatic, his videos have helped me become a smarter consumer who isn't afraid to return or let an SA know what issues exist with a bag, because of the fear of not being able to get a bag.  That's what most people are afraid of, missing out, and it shouldn't be that way when something costs thousands of dollars. I think that's the message he's trying to put out there.


----------



## ctimec

I like Super Dacob. I don’t watch all of his videos, but the ones that pop up in my feed that look fun, I’ll watch. He seems to have an extensive collection. I wouldn’t put him in the buy/complain/sell category at all. I think he’s disgruntled from collecting for so long and finding the quality sus of late. Understandable. He did a funny video on an ill fitting Chanel sweater that made me lol. He has a deep love for the reissue, which is my fave. He has a different voice on YouTube than most others. That’s not a bad thing.


----------



## rockstuddiamond

I just wonder how long these Chanel youtubers can do this? Now with the drama of the Chanel 22 bag and quality issues, will they stop buying the brand? It's hard to imagine for many of them that have been making videos for years professing their love for the brand. Will they go vintage? Will they switch to Hermes?
Or will it be just another cycle?


----------



## 7th House

rockstuddiamond said:


> I just wonder how long these Chanel youtubers can do this? Now with the drama of the Chanel 22 bag and quality issues, will they stop buying the brand? It's hard to imagine for many of them that have been making videos for years professing their love for the brand. Will they go vintage? Will they switch to Hermes?
> Or will it be just another cycle?


They're doing it for views. Everyone loves a good goss about a brand especially if it's negative!


----------



## lala_retro

the only Chanel YouTuber/infuencer I follow are for make up, I don't watch anybody specifically for Chanel bag reviews/unboxings, but occasionally H YouTubers will randomly buy a Chanel and I watch because I'm curious what triggered their fancy.


----------



## limonchello

Tina1010 said:


> I genuinely want to understand comments like this.  Because I've been told the same and I honestly don't understand why.  Why is it that when someone complains about the quality of an item that costs thousands of dollars, it comes down to the brand not being for them?  He seems to genuinely love his Chanel items from back in the day which were of top quality but is upset with recent quality and voicing his opinion which I think is great for all of us consumers as a whole to learn and be aware of. I highly doubt Chanel will care to correct, but we can hope.  I'm going to go off of someone else's anology.. that if you go an buy a fruit you love, for example an apple, and a few times you get a dented or overly ripe one, will you then generalize and say apples are just not for you?  I don't think he is overly dramatic, his videos have helped me become a smarter consumer who isn't afraid to return or let an SA know what issues exist with a bag, because of the fear of not being able to get a bag.  That's what most people are afraid of, missing out, and it shouldn't be that way when something costs thousands of dollars. I think that's the message he's trying to put out there.


Probably because it doesn’t make sense to keep buying something you are not satisfied with.


----------



## linhtp411

Has anyone watched recent videos from Chase Amie? I’m just amazed by the amount of goods she has bought. It seems like she buys clothes and bags every week. How crazy is that? Everything seems lovely and adorable to her. I just wonder how she can manage to enjoy her purchases and where she stores them. It’s nuts!!!


----------



## idlehen

linhtp411 said:


> Has anyone watched recent videos from Chase Amie? I’m just amazed by the amount of goods she has bought. It seems like she buys clothes and bags every week. How crazy is that? Everything seems lovely and adorable to her. I just wonder how she can manage to enjoy her purchases and where she stores them. It’s nuts!!!


I watch her stuff a lot, and I think she must have a walk in closet or maybe one of those closets that are the size of a small bedroom because otherwise where would everything go? I like her videos though, and she's honestly the only influencer who regularly shows stuff that I end up buying myself.


----------



## CrazyCool01

linhtp411 said:


> Has anyone watched recent videos from Chase Amie? I’m just amazed by the amount of goods she has bought. It seems like she buys clothes and bags every week. How crazy is that? Everything seems lovely and adorable to her. I just wonder how she can manage to enjoy her purchases and where she stores them. It’s nuts!!!


most of them are sponsored/offered to her to style and show on her videos and she sends them back. Companies pay for these videos. 
It is all about marketing! we are  living in a fake world only based on marketing.


----------



## jsmile

CrazyCool01 said:


> most of them are sponsored/offered to her to style and show on her videos and she sends them back. Companies pay for these videos.
> It is all about marketing! we are  living in a fake world only based on marketing.


I don't know about how taxes work in the UK but I wonder if she can write off a lot of those products that's she buys for the channel?  she has encorporated her name into a business and her business is registered for a long time now.  It might allow her to buy more stuff to show her viewers since she does a lot of unboxings.


----------



## linhtp411

CrazyCool01 said:


> most of them are sponsored/offered to her to style and show on her videos and she sends them back. Companies pay for these videos.
> It is all about marketing! we are  living in a fake world only based on marketing.


the whole receiving goods, reviewing, raving about them and sending them back makes me .


----------



## rockstuddiamond

linhtp411 said:


> the whole receiving goods, reviewing, raving about them and sending them back makes me .


Bothers me too! Why unbox new bags that you "love love LOVE" influence subbies to buy those bags, then complain about how it didn't work and do a vlog sale. So many youtubers doing this, especially with Chanel.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## CrazyCool01

rockstuddiamond said:


> Bothers me too! Why unbox new bags that you "love love LOVE" influence subbies to buy those bags, then complain about how it didn't work and do a vlog sale. So many youtubers doing this, especially with Chanel.


Youtube has become a way of earning, for some it is main source of income . Like some YouTubers earn more than 10000$ a month just by posting random come shop with me or what I eat in a day ! 

It is all about drama, it is all about views , it is all about sponsorships, it is all about money! Youtube videos are sooo fake these days!


----------



## jsmile

Amy is trying to sell her stuff on Facebook groups now too.  I guess her vlog/ig sales hasnt been successful.  Just shows how luxury resale has slowed down.  Even for youtubers.


----------



## CrazyCool01

jsmile said:


> Amy is trying to sell her stuff on Facebook groups now too.  I guess her vlog/ig sales hasnt been successful.  Just shows how luxury resale has slowed down.  Even for youtubers.


Yesterday there was a community post on her channel indicating that she was going to send them to Consignment shop.. 

i agree with you @jsmile ! resale is not great . a friend of mine tried to sell her Small coco handle in purple (trending colour at the moment) and it stayed with 2 consigners for almost 3 months (in total) and did not sell. She got it back and still paid consignor's fees of 10% and decided not to sell.

i would not buy Chanel thinking of resale value at the moment !


----------



## phoenixfeather

CrazyCool01 said:


> Yesterday there was a community post on her channel indicating that she was going to send them to Consignment shop..
> 
> i agree with you @jsmile ! resale is not great . a friend of mine tried to sell her Small coco handle in purple (trending colour at the moment) and it stayed with 2 consigners for almost 3 months (in total) and did not sell. She got it back and still paid consignor's fees of 10% and decided not to sell.
> 
> i would not buy Chanel thinking of resale value at the moment !


So true. Especially here in Germany people have always been very careful with their money and at the moment they are even more frugal. Many luxury items don't get sold at all on the resale market. I wouldn't want to go through the hassle of selling anything luxury at the moment. Whatsmore, you always here stories of buyers trying to claim something went wrong with their purchase and honest sellers have to deal with the consequences.


----------



## CrazyCool01

phoenixfeather said:


> So true. Especially here in Germany people have always been very careful with their money and at the moment they are even more frugal. Many luxury items don't get sold at all on the resale market. I wouldn't want to go through the hassle of selling anything luxury at the moment. Whatsmore, you always here stories of buyers trying to claim something went wrong with their purchase and honest sellers have to deal with the consequences.


True ! Irrespective of recession or not .. luxury is super hyped at the moment due to social media, it is not sustainable!
I think this is the best time to enjoy what we own already instead of thinking about next bag ❤️


----------



## rockstuddiamond

jsmile said:


> Amy is trying to sell her stuff on Facebook groups now too.  I guess her vlog/ig sales hasnt been successful.  Just shows how luxury resale has slowed down.  Even for youtubers.


I mean most the items she's offering can be found from other reputable resellers for comparable or better prices.


----------



## phoenixfeather

phoenixfeather said:


> So true. Especially here in Germany people have always been very careful with their money and at the moment they are even more frugal. Many luxury items don't get sold at all on the resale market. I wouldn't want to go through the hassle of selling anything luxury at the moment. Whatsmore, you always here stories of buyers trying to claim something went wrong with their purchase and honest sellers have to deal with the consequences.


So sorry for all of the spelling mistakes. 
Just read my comment again while scrolling through and can't believe I didn't see them before posting.


----------



## icedcoffee

Honestly, I'm very surprised that Amy hasn't sold more of her items and is even thinking about consigning them now.  I just looked at her prices again and for some of the items, she lowered the price by $50, ie. her eze sandals, but took out the 'standard shipping included' part.  So basically, she didn't even really reduce price lol.  And for some of them, she only knocked down the price by $10, ie. her manolos, her LV pendant, her neverfulls.  Maybe she'll still make some money or break even on her items through consignment, just not as much as if she sold them herself?  I wonder why people haven't snapped up her items like in her previous "sales".  Maybe it's like some of you pointed out that people are more mindful about their spending in this economy


----------



## idlehen

icedcoffee said:


> Honestly, I'm very surprised that Amy hasn't sold more of her items and is even thinking about consigning them now.  I just looked at her prices again and for some of the items, she lowered the price by $50, but took out the 'standard shipping included' part worth $50, ie. her eze sandals.  So basically, she didn't even reduce price lol.  Or she knocked down the prices by (a whopping lol) $10, ie. her manolos, her neverfulls.  I don't think she's used to losing any $ selling her items, which is very fortunate on her part.  But maybe she'll still make some money or break even on some of her items through consignment, just not as much as if she'd sell them herself?  I wonder why people haven't snapped up her items like in her previous "sales".  Maybe it's like some of you pointed out that people are more mindful about their spending in this economy


Sales are very slow right now all around I think. I submitted 2 rather popular items to Fashionphile and they won't even quote me because they have too much stock of the same style (even though they don't have the colors I submitted). All the selling groups I'm in also seems to have slowed down. Maybe a summer slump? I feel like Amy should have waited another month or 2 before doing her sale if she wanted those prices. They're pretty high and it seems demand is pretty low. People will probably want to buy again closer to the holidays. Right now people are probably too busy back to school shopping and recovering from vacation spend lol.


----------



## icedcoffee

idlehen said:


> Sales are very slow right now all around I think. I submitted 2 rather popular items to Fashionphile and they won't even quote me because they have too much stock of the same style (even though they don't have the colors I submitted). All the selling groups I'm in also seems to have slowed down. Maybe a summer slump? I feel like Amy should have waited another month or 2 before doing her sale if she wanted those prices. They're pretty high and it seems demand is pretty low. People will probably want to buy again closer to the holidays. Right now people are probably too busy back to school shopping and recovering from vacation spend lol.


Oh, wow, really?  TFS!


----------



## linhtp411

idlehen said:


> Sales are very slow right now all around I think. I submitted 2 rather popular items to Fashionphile and they won't even quote me because they have too much stock of the same style (even though they don't have the colors I submitted). All the selling groups I'm in also seems to have slowed down. Maybe a summer slump? I feel like Amy should have waited another month or 2 before doing her sale if she wanted those prices. They're pretty high and it seems demand is pretty low. People will probably want to buy again closer to the holidays. Right now people are probably too busy back to school shopping and recovering from vacation spend lol.


I think the majority of her viewers are outside Canada. They will have to pay for shipping and wait longer to get the bag through customs, and there's no return or exchange after buying. Her pricing is very high, comparable to Fashionphile. I would rather buy from FP. I can use my credit card to get points and if there's something wrong with the bag, I can always return it within 30 days no hassle.


----------



## idlehen

linhtp411 said:


> I think her majority viewers are outside Canada. They will have to pay for shipping and wait longer to get the bag, and there's no return or exchange after buying. Her pricing is very high, comparable to Fashionphile. I would rather buy from FP. I can use my credit card to get points and if there's something wrong with the bag, I can always return it within 30 days no hassle.


Yes, that's true too, I didn't think of that. I live in a pretty high tax city so often times it does benefit me to buy from a person/reseller instead of Fashionphile to avoid the sales tax, but having to pay international shipping and probably customs too just doesn't make it worth it.


----------



## theprettymiss

Mallowsandchanel said:


> Oh she’s having a luxury fatigue ATM
> After scoring an Hermes and doing Chanel vlogs with her DV? Haha Please don’t push those lesser-known sponsored brands
> 
> View attachment 5589229


Her channel has become very frantic and exhausting.

Whenever theres a LV or Chanel price increase she scurries to upload a video doing calculations, just to continue purchasing said brand.

I also find it funny that she claimed to pause on spending but bought a $10k+ Hermes Kelly which seemed impulsive given her Birkin is fairly new.

I used to enjoy her videos, but you can tell that she only truly cares about having quota bags and hard to get Chanels because she can afford it, I guess lol.


----------



## TPFer2015

Been really liking Jasleen from therealshakeen lately. The way she comes across seemed quite thoughtful, balanced and mature. In her latest video, she did bring up TPF and I was surprised to hear how she has been criticized by some TPF members? I cant find teh relevant thread or convo, and wondered what the context was....


----------



## kathrynparis

ijustneedthis said:


> My serious question is: At a certain point is there still excitement? Like do these people walk through the street and think about all their belongings and it makes them smile? I just can’t imagine that. It’s human nature to get used to almost everything in life. This is how most brains work. And I understand the “it‘s my job as a luxury or fashion blogger to try new things“ but at what frequency and what’s the message You get across? More is more and better? I‘m bored with unboxings, shopping-vlogs or hauls. I used to be so interested and excited for these videos and nowadays I hardly watch it anymore. YouTube has become a live shopping show and not a good one.


I read probably 10 pages of posts in this thread. This is the one that I completely agree and this is exactly how i feel too. Well said!


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## waterlily112

jsmile said:


> Amy is trying to sell her stuff on Facebook groups now too.  I guess her vlog/ig sales hasnt been successful.  Just shows how luxury resale has slowed down.  Even for youtubers.


I just checked her vlog sale video and shooked that someone bought the Chanel trendy CC from her...why


----------



## notjanebirkin

umamanikam said:


> What’s with Dacob .Typical drama queen .He buys stuff from Chanel and complains about it breaking ,cracking blah blah blah .Is that the new agenda ,complain .Why can t they stop buying if the brand is not what suit them .


Maybe that's why he doesn't want anyone to know the country he resides, so SA's won't stop selling him stuff? Only location he revealed is the one he's currently traveling to.


----------



## CrazyCool01

ok what happened to these youtubers all of a sudden? so many are bad mouthing "chanel", is this to bring down the hype/resale value?


----------



## jsmile

Amy says that Chanel let her return the Chanel 22 bag for a store credit (no refunds in Canada). I wonder if Chanel is allowing the same treatment for everyone who has issues with the Chanel 22 bag. Or if they are letting her do a return because they know she has a youtube Chanel? I don't really follow the issue with the Chanel 22 bag,have people on the purse forum been able to get a refund or store credit?


----------



## JLO1

Purseonfleek new video up she received a letter and has been banned from Hermes!


----------



## waterlily112

jsmile said:


> Amy says that Chanel let her return the Chanel 22 bag for a store credit (no refunds in Canada). I wonder if Chanel is allowing the same treatment for everyone who has issues with the Chanel 22 bag. Or if they are letting her do a return because they know she has a youtube Chanel? I don't really follow the issue with the Chanel 22 bag,have people on the purse forum been able to get a refund or store credit?


Pretty sure Dacob got a full refund on his C22, whereas Romina can't even get store credit on her C22 after she dropped it off at the Atelier for inspection and they returned the bag to her refusing to even service it, claiming it's just normal wear & tear. My friend who's an established client got store credit on her C22 that peeled because they said she has already used it so she can't get a full refund.


----------



## nycmamaofone

JLO1 said:


> Purseonfleek new video up she received a letter and has been banned from Hermes!


Can you give us all the Cliffs Notes version? Don’t know if I can watch the entire video.


----------



## Tina1010

JLO1 said:


> Purseonfleek new video up she received a letter and has been banned from Hermes!


Omg! I just watched that video and of course had to watch the related Hermes made me cry video.  I have never viewed her Chanel before this.  Idk anything about purchasing from Hermes from a personal experience but after watching those videos.. all I can think is that this whole experience from buying from this brand seems very toxic and you have to be so careful with how you proceed emotionally and spending wise.  So many emails..feeling depressed.. so much expense for the sake of one bag..the whole ordeal is just mind blowing to me!  I know I can't do it and won't even go down that hole. Not a YouTuber I would want to personally follow.


----------



## notjanebirkin

Tina1010 said:


> Omg! I just watched that video and of course had to watch the related Hermes made me cry video.  I have never viewed her Chanel before this.  Idk anything about purchasing from Hermes from a personal experience but after watching those videos.. all I can think is that this whole experience from buying from this brand seems very toxic and you have to be so careful with how you proceed emotionally and spending wise.  So many emails..feeling depressed.. so much expense for the sake of one bag..the whole ordeal is just mind blowing to me!  I know I can't do it and won't even go down that hole. Not a YouTuber I would want to personally follow.


Gonna watch now!! I think she is too emotionally invested. I like Hermes but I will not get depressed over not getting what I want.


----------



## JLO1

I do not even subscribe to her channel and quite frankly I am afraid to!  I am afraid thru technology H can find out who is!!  I don't want to get banned!!!


----------



## notjanebirkin

JLO1 said:


> Purseonfleek new video up she received a letter and has been banned from Hermes!


LOL NO WAY !


----------



## luxsal

I am sure there is more to the story. Makes me think why Chanel does not crack on these Youtubers who openly sell their items on public. There is interesting discussion in the Hermes community forum about this video. 

I am sure there will be now reaction videos to this video. Goodness so much drama, lol!


----------



## notjanebirkin

JLO1 said:


> I do not even subscribe to her channel and quite frankly I am afraid to!  I am afraid thru technology H can find out who is!!  I don't want to get banned!!!


I don't either but I find this hilarious.


----------



## notjanebirkin

I think a good discussion topic: People who purchase anything and everything they are asked to by the SA only to get a B or K. Does it not make more sense to just go to second hand and exactly get what you want no wait.

I will post on Hermes thread !!

I will not purchase 10K worth of stuff I do NOT like just to be offered a bag. I do shop there very very often 40 K a year on average organically on stuff I actually want and have not thank god been asked to buy specific things for a bag. Further more I have not even asked for a bag more than once from a store I have since moved away from due to relocation.


----------



## JLO1

Purseon Fleek mentioned that CHANEL has been good to her (whilst Hermes has not) and she has even resold a CHANEL shoebox and has been offered and purchased many HOT bags.  I have a feeling that POF is going to get a letter from Chanel!!!


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## rockstuddiamond

JLO1 said:


> I do not even subscribe to her channel and quite frankly I am afraid to!  I am afraid thru technology H can find out who is!!  I don't want to get banned!!!


OMG LOL! I don't think H has that capacity but I woudn't be surprised they ban people or have internal profiles where they write-up all their clients that post on social media. Thought it was interesting how she made the point about certain influencers just getting offered bags to buy instantly, versus regular people having to have long purchase histories to be offered non-quota bags. It's good that she is being treated well at Chanel.


----------



## platanoparty

Omg
I love Sophie shohet but her video collection video gave me anxiety! The way she stores her bags worries me about color transfer (ie white Chanel sandwiches between black and pink Chanel bags lol)


----------



## jsmile

Isabelsstyle also did a closet tour. I'm surprised that her closet is so bare... Even with boxes on display. So many reveal bags on her channel so I expected to see way more. Did she sell everything that isn't hermes?


----------



## jsmile

platanoparty said:


> Omg
> I love Sophie shohet but her video collection video gave me anxiety! The way she stores her bags worries me about color transfer (ie white Chanel sandwiches between black and pink Chanel bags lol)


It just shows that she owns too many bags and can't keep a handle on them.  It doesn't help that she has all these videos about "bags for under 1k pound" plus the free bags from her sponsorships with farfetch.

What she says about ig profiles with people who have "bag rooms" has some truth, especially if you live in a high density city i.e. London.  Less applicable if you have a large house in say, texas.


----------



## 7th House

rockstuddiamond said:


> OMG LOL! I don't think H has that capacity but I woudn't be surprised they ban people or have internal profiles where they write-up all their clients that post on social media. Thought it was interesting how she made the point about certain influencers just getting offered bags to buy instantly, versus regular people having to have long purchase histories to be offered non-quota bags. It's good that she is being treated well at Chanel.


I'm curious how personal shoppers are able to do the same thing: buy and sell for a mark up. Is it because they're doing it discreetly vs a youtuber who openly does the same thing?


----------



## Lookelou

fantajisan said:


> On topic, I've been really enjoying Cassie and Amelia Rose. I appreciate that they buy funky things that they truly love and that reflect their personalities, even if hardly any of those things are to my personal taste.


OH!  i love these two ladies as well.  Both ladies who I would love to go shopping with!  and I agree, they are very genuine (IMO) and express their personalities in an infectious way!


----------



## rockstuddiamond

7th House said:


> I'm curious how personal shoppers are able to do the same thing: buy and sell for a mark up. Is it because they're doing it discreetly vs a youtuber who openly does the same thing?


I bet the SAs try to determine who is a personal shopper. They definitely have internal profiles of shoppers, especially the ones that go frequently and are say buying shoes or other accessories in various sizing.


----------



## fashionelite

nycmamaofone said:


> Can you give us all the Cliffs Notes version? Don’t know if I can watch the entire video.


It seems that Hermes sent her a warning letter because she tried to resell Hermes lipstick on a Facebook group. Then she explained herself to them and said the color didn’t suit her and since it’s non refundable she decided to sell online.
I can’t believe she tried to sell a used lipstick? Why would anyone ever buy that.
She also mentioned people she know received similar letters for selling on fb groups.

Then she sold a garden party that she bought online and posted it for sale before she even received it in the mail. And someone reported that post, so she got another letter. The second letter was dated May 2022 and the first warning was October 2020. They told her they won’t sell her any more items online or in boutique. She continued reselling for 2 years after her first warning.
She’s also attacking anyone on her comments who is not on her side lol. Overall it’s a mess and she’s been buying from Hermes online after the whole issue last year. 
If you go on her Instagram she’s currently reselling brand new Hermes shoes from this season.


----------



## 7th House

rockstuddiamond said:


> I bet the SAs try to determine who is a personal shopper. They definitely have internal profiles of shoppers, especially the ones that go frequently and are say buying shoes or other accessories in various sizing.


Does that mean, all someone needs is permission from Hermes to buy and sell? Like declare that they are shopping to sell?


----------



## rockstuddiamond

7th House said:


> Does that mean, all someone needs is permission from Hermes to buy and sell? Like declare that they are shopping to sell?


I don't think Hermes wants anyone to be a reseller. It wouldn't be surprising if they train their SAs on how to spot resellers.


----------



## 7th House

rockstuddiamond said:


> I don't think Hermes wants anyone to be a reseller. It wouldn't be surprising if they train their SAs on how to spot resellers.


I wonder what their criteria is to see who is a reseller vs a personal shopper. I'm following someone on Instagram who does both. She didn't seem to have any issues with Hermes vs Purseonfleek (I had a look at her Instagram store. It didn't seem to have a lot of items for sale. Just maybe one or two items from Hermes and then scarves from louis vuitton. Didn't seem excessive to me, to warrant the letter from Hermes).


----------



## lala_retro

rockstuddiamond said:


> I don't think Hermes wants anyone to be a reseller. It wouldn't be surprising if they train their SAs on how to spot resellers.



probably do. My SA will off-handedly ask how come I didn't wear my K (my only QB so far) if I go to the boutique w/ a Chanel. I think she's trying to see if I still have the bag since I'm a relatively new client. If I sold that bag within a few months of getting it (I haven't and don't plan to ever) I don't think I would get another offer.


----------



## Swanky

Hi! 
Quick reminder that this is about Chanel You Tubers, there's a thread in Hermes to discuss Hermes You Tubers.


----------



## notjanebirkin

notjanebirkin said:


> I think a good discussion topic: People who purchase anything and everything they are asked to by the SA only to get a B or K. Does it not make more sense to just go to second hand and exactly get what you want no wait.
> 
> I will post on Hermes thread !!
> 
> I will not purchase 10K worth of stuff I do NOT like just to be offered a bag. I do shop there very very often 40 K a year on average organically on stuff I actually want and have not thank god been asked to buy specific things for a bag. Further more I have not even asked for a bag more than once from a store I have since moved away from due to relocation.


I tried to delete this since I already posted on Hermes chat. I guess I don't have that option.


----------



## phoenixfeather

Can anyone share some information about the trouble between the YouTubers Caitlin Pawlowski and Connor's Closet? I must have missed what has been going on there. In a Q&A in his Insta stories Connor got some questions about it but didn't really answer them (which I liked). There were questions like "Did she apologize for stirring the pot?" or "Why didn't she apologize?" and so on.


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to stay on topic. If you’re not discussing CHANEL you tubers then you’re off topic. 
Also, we do not allow your drama off tPF to be brought here, do not bring drama here. 
Please stay on topic and respectful.


----------



## rockstuddiamond

phoenixfeather said:


> Can anyone share some information about the trouble between the YouTubers Caitlin Pawlowski and Connor's Closet? I must have missed what has been going on there. In a Q&A in his Insta stories Connor got some questions about it but didn't really answer them (which I liked). There were questions like "Did she apologize for stirring the pot?" or "Why didn't she apologize?" and so on.


I think it first started when another YouTuber Kim posted something about being anti-logomania/hype bags and CP reposted it. He thought it was contradictory bc Kim wears Chanel hype bags like the heart bag. It was supposed to be a slight dig against ppl that wear logos like Gucci/LV vs wearing brands like Chanel/Hermes that are perceived to be more classic and expensive. There was a lot of back and forth, accusations of bullying and racism by Kim to Connor bc he used the term “bull in a China shop”. Connor and Caitlin were supposed to have a chat, she was supposed to call him and that never happened.
This was a few months ago, I remember around when Fendace dropped, so only posting what I remember. Ultimately a silly argument about wearing logos that escalated into something nasty.


----------



## phoenixfeather

rockstuddiamond said:


> I think it first started when another YouTuber Kim posted something about being anti-logomania/hype bags and CP reposted it. He thought it was contradictory bc Kim wears Chanel hype bags like the heart bag. It was supposed to be a slight dig against ppl that wear logos like Gucci/LV vs wearing brands like Chanel/Hermes that are perceived to be more classic and expensive. There was a lot of back and forth, accusations of bullying and racism by Kim to Connor bc he used the term “bull in a China shop”. Connor and Caitlin were supposed to have a chat, she was supposed to call him and that never happened.
> This was a few months ago, I remember around when Fendace dropped, so only posting what I remember. Ultimately a silly argument about wearing logos that escalated into something nasty.


Thanks.


----------



## lifewithcoco

Is she showing her counterfeit collection?


----------



## jsmile

Looks like everyone and their mother is shilling Idyl on YouTube as of late. I never heard of this company and these youtubers probably wouldn't even buy it unless it was free.


----------



## redwings

lifewithcoco said:


> Is she showing her counterfeit collection?



A fair few are showing counterfeits but she is the only one with no disclaimer.
Can report her if you wish to.


----------



## lifewithcoco

jsmile said:


> Looks like everyone and their mother is shilling Idyl on YouTube as of late. I never heard of this company and these youtubers probably wouldn't even buy it unless it was free.


Agree! I’ve watched a few mentioning Idyl


----------



## lifewithcoco

redwings said:


> A fair few are showing counterfeits but she is the only one with no disclaimer.
> Can report her if you wish to.


Okay, I thought counterfeit is a crime


----------



## redwings

lifewithcoco said:


> Okay, I thought counterfeit is a crime


It is a crime to most nations. The rest placed disclaimers as ‘educational purposes‘ to cover themselves. She is outright getting people to buy them.


----------



## CrazyCool01

jsmile said:


> Looks like everyone and their mother is shilling Idyl on YouTube as of late. I never heard of this company and these youtubers probably wouldn't even buy it unless it was free.


Also vivaia shoes and mirta too .,


----------



## Sylly

redwings said:


> A fair few are showing counterfeits but she is the only one with no disclaimer.
> Can report her if you wish to.


Most of her Chanel bags are counterfeits. I used to subscribe to her Chanel because she reviewed new and pre-loved authentic bags. But this year she started hawking “replicas”. She was posting links to buy the counterfeits, but now I see she just says “contact me on Instagram if you have questions about these bags…” which means she figured out selling counterfeits is illegal and YouTube will remove her if she keeps doing it. 

She has sold some of her authentic Chanel bags, and don’t think she has more than a couple now. The rest are all counterfeits. 

I unsubscribed from her channel a few months ago, but YouTube still suggests her videos to me.


----------



## Noorasi

redwings said:


> A fair few are showing counterfeits but she is the only one with no disclaimer.


Well the title of the video says "Replica Dupe Handbag Collection" so that's pretty clearly stated for me.


----------



## platanoparty

I used to enjoy style hard as her Chanel info was helpful and she buys RTW but her recent videos are so full of ads now. Like 12 min video 6 min of ad for urban revivo ‍


----------



## BlackOrchid

daisychainz said:


> I think other sites about YouTubers have pretty much confirmed she works in escort services--maybe other stuff as well. There are pics of her out on event dates with much older men in various settings, easy enough to find online. She has had a lot of plastic surgery and humble family beginnings so the money is coming from 'work.' The pic is her and her dad and brother-it's from Facebook, her dad's -- they are not rich people. I know she shops a ton, but she could be showing replicas. Hard to know for sure.
> View attachment 5400264


never would I have connected the face of this modest young  girl with draganova.. lots of surgery done, wow!!!


----------



## linhtp411

What bothers me the most is some Youtubers are starting to switch to fake bags. I think it's because they need more content for their channels and they can't afford to buy a few bags a month (they can't keep buying and returning after an unboxing I'm assuming). I used to watch Michelle - Dial M Style. She was a Louis Vuitton client advisor and she gave some good tips and advice. But recently she's started showing interests in fake bags. She featured a fake Neverfull that can't be more fake and raved about it. The first thing I noticed was the stiff canvas wrapped in plastic and bright red glazing. As a former SA of LV, she should have known it was a bad fake, but no, she was saying all the good things about it and it annoyed me so much. It made me realize how fake she was. And just recently she uploaded a video about a fake YSL clutch or wallet I don't remember, but she reasoned that she would be judged anyway wearing fake or not and the quality was just the same, and that wearing a fake bags made her feel more comfortable because she wouldn't have to take care of it because it's a fraction of the price. It's so wrong to do that IMO. A lot of young people follow these influencers and they're educated to use fakes??? There are so many brands out there with great quality like Coach, Marc Jacobs, Tory Burch...And apparently most of us don't buy LV, Chanel...for their quality. We buy their products because we love the brands. I'm just so speechless and I unsubscribed to her channel. I hope I won't find more Youtubers showing fakes in their channels. It's pathetic! If you can afford it, buy it. If you can't, buy a contemporary brand.


----------

